# 2008 NORTHWEST SHOW DATES



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

PURO LOCOS JULY 20th Hillsboro


PURO LOCOS AUGUST 30th SALEM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH SALEM


----------



## CHENCHOLOWCOS (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## CHENCHOLOWCOS (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 20 2008, 12:36 AM~9737856
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE
> ...


U KNOW


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

hno: hno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

PURO LOCOS JULY 20TH HILLSBORO

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH SALEM


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

PURO LOCOS JULY 20TH HILLSBORO

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH SALEM :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 20 2008, 07:31 PM~9742451
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE
> ...



good date for spokane i can finally make it....

we be ready...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any other dates set?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

good shit was just about to ask you guys about the moses lake one


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 21 2008, 09:59 PM~9752107
> *good shit was just about to ask you guys about the moses lake one
> *


its indoors this year at the fairgrounds


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

let me know if you need a transport


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Jan 22 2008, 11:30 AM~9755135
> *let me know if you need a transport
> 
> 
> ...


one elco from Yakima to all dates/places above....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 22 2008, 10:58 AM~9755327
> *one elco from Yakima to all dates/places above....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats the date for chehalis?

and whats the date for yakima?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2008, 01:58 PM~9756862
> *whats the date for chehalis?
> 
> and whats the date for yakima?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

has it been confirmed it a show yet?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

is there gonna be another basketball shit thing going on agian this year by the old mall in yaktown?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 22 2008, 03:14 PM~9757434
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> has it been confirmed it a show yet?
> *



X3 IS THE BLVD LEGACY OVER? :thumbsdown:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

no othewr shows yet


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 21 2008, 12:23 PM~9746876
> *good date for spokane i can finally make it....
> 
> we be ready...
> *



---------------------


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER BBQ LATE AUG.

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

UNCONFIRMED.........................................................................................

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE

pretty sure there will be a bellingham show in may and i think theres a cinco de mayo show in sunnyside or yakima whats up NW? 


wheres the rest


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 23 2008, 08:40 AM~9762890
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 23 2008, 09:40 AM~9762890
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE
> ...


  YAKIMA CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

oh shit didnt know lowcos had a yak chapter


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

pretty sure there will be a bellingham show in may and i think theres a cinco de mayo show in sunnyside or yakima uffin: whats up NW?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BIG HOMIE


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

underageimp
what up bro


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

May 5th THERE WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IM NOT SURE OF All THE INFO BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT WILL BE IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST IN THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT 




> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 23 2008, 09:40 AM~9762890
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th , the date is set.
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 24 2008, 06:49 AM~9770881
> *oh shit didnt know lowcos had a yak chapter
> *


YESSIR WE DO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAY TO REP. BIG GRUMP. MUCH RESPECTS!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2008, 06:28 PM~9758445
> *X3 IS THE BLVD LEGACY OVER? :thumbsdown:
> *


x4


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THERE WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IM NOT SURE OF All THE INFO BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT WILL BE IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST IN THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:07 PM~9774996
> *May 5th THERE WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IM NOT SURE OF All THE INFO BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT WILL BE IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST IN THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 25 2008, 06:49 AM~9780262
> *THERE WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IM NOT SURE OF All THE INFO BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT WILL BE IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST IN THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT
> *


te miro :0 

whats up homey? uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 25 2008, 07:49 AM~9780262
> *THERE WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IM NOT SURE OF All THE INFO BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT WILL BE IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST IN THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT
> *


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

whats up n\w


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

Bellingham show is May 18th , the date is set. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:07 PM~9774996
> *May 5th THERE WILL BE A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IM NOT SURE OF All THE INFO BUT ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT WILL BE IN THE SAME PLACE AS LAST IN THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAGDECIMO_@Jan 25 2008, 09:49 PM~9785960
> *Bellingham show is May 18th , the date is set.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




whos show bro?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 26 2008, 06:20 PM~9791829
> *whos show bro?
> *


i believe it the western wa university that thrown by a student club there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OK, THANKS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/ THIS IS OUR NEW WEBSITE WITH SHOW INFORMATION AND PICS. CONTACT INFO AND MORE.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 27 2008, 12:09 PM~9795390
> *http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/ THIS IS OUR NEW WEBSITE WITH SHOW INFORMATION AND PICS.  CONTACT INFO AND MORE.
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

lowcos show july 20th? and puro locos show (if any) july 2oth??that doesnt look rigth!!


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 27 2008, 03:18 PM~9796479
> *lowcos show july 20th? and puro locos show (if any) july 2oth??that doesnt look rigth!!
> *


"IF ANY" PURO LOCOS will have the show on the JULY 20 make sure to bring Barney. CHINGON CUSTOMS will have something TO SERVE YOUR ASS homie


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jan 27 2008, 01:45 PM~9796652
> *"IF ANY" PURO LOCOS will have the show on the JULY 20 make sure to bring Barney. CHINGON CUSTOMS will have something  TO SERVE YOUR ASS homie
> *




??????????????????????????? " ME NO UNDERSTAND "????????????????????????????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jan 27 2008, 02:45 PM~9796652
> *"IF ANY" PURO LOCOS will have the show on the JULY 20 make sure to bring Barney. CHINGON CUSTOMS will have something  TO SERVE YOUR ASS homie
> *




???WHAT DOES "IF ANY" MEAN? I DON'T UNDERSTAND. IF YOU ARE ASKING ABOUT JULY 20TH, WE ARE HAVING AN ALL INDOOR SHOW THAT DAY HERE IN SPOKANE. HOPE TO SEE YOU PURO LOCOS. I KNOW THE P=TOWN BUTCHER IS GONNA BE HERE...RIGHT?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 27 2008, 03:06 PM~9797078
> *???WHAT DOES "IF ANY" MEAN?  I DON'T UNDERSTAND.  IF YOU ARE ASKING ABOUT JULY 20TH, WE ARE HAVING AN ALL INDOOR SHOW THAT DAY HERE IN SPOKANE.  HOPE TO SEE YOU PURO LOCOS.  I KNOW THE P=TOWN BUTCHER IS GONNA BE HERE...RIGHT?
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2008, 04:52 PM~9797312
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 27 2008, 04:06 PM~9797078
> *???WHAT DOES "IF ANY" MEAN?  I DON'T UNDERSTAND.  IF YOU ARE ASKING ABOUT JULY 20TH, WE ARE HAVING AN ALL INDOOR SHOW THAT DAY HERE IN SPOKANE.  HOPE TO SEE YOU PURO LOCOS.  I KNOW THE P=TOWN BUTCHER IS GONNA BE HERE...RIGHT?
> *


i will be there too.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 27 2008, 06:53 PM~9798711
> *i will be there too.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 27 2008, 07:53 PM~9798711
> *i will be there too.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no chehalis?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2008, 11:55 PM~9800906
> *no chehalis?
> *


What's up man?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 28 2008, 12:58 AM~9800921
> *What's up man?
> *


nadawhola bro,what you up to?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2008, 12:05 AM~9800941
> *nadawhola bro,what you up to?
> *


Nothin man... chillin... Still lookin for a ride.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 28 2008, 01:05 AM~9800944
> *Nothin man... chillin...  Still lookin for a ride.
> *



I STILL NEED SHOWTIMES DATE. DOESN ANYONE HAVE IT?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2008, 03:02 PM~9796741
> *??????????????????????????? " ME NO UNDERSTAND "????????????????????????????
> *


IS KOOL IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND,,IM NOT IN THIS GAME NO MORE ,I CALLED QUITS,,WHEN I SAID {IF ANY} I MEANT ,,WHERES IS GONNA BE AT? BUT I GUESS THEY ALREADY HATING,,IS ALL GOOD,,BRING BARNEY,,??BARNEY HAS BEING SOLD TO SOME PPL FROM FAR,,FAR AWAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jan 27 2008, 02:45 PM~9796652
> *"IF ANY" PURO LOCOS will have the show on the JULY 20 make sure to bring Barney. CHINGON CUSTOMS will have something  TO SERVE YOUR ASS homie
> *


YOU NEED TO GET UPDATED""HOMIE"",BARNEY IS NO LONGER IN THE NORTHWEST,AND AS FAR AS I KNOW ,,ONLY MANUEL COULD SERVE MY ASS,,WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE THAT CAN SERVE MY ASS?OR UNLESS YOU ARE ONE OF THESE CHEARLEADER :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 28 2008, 01:05 AM~9800944
> *Nothin man... chillin...  Still lookin for a ride.
> *


i hear ya,im lookin to get my liscence back and gettin my olds on the road again..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 28 2008, 12:58 PM~9804027
> *IS KOOL IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND,,IM NOT IN THIS GAME NO MORE ,I CALLED QUITS,,WHEN I SAID {IF ANY} I MEANT ,,WHERES IS GONNA BE AT? BUT I GUESS THEY ALREADY HATING,,IS ALL GOOD,,BRING BARNEY,,??BARNEY HAS BEING SOLD  TO SOME PPL FROM FAR,,FAR AWAY!! :biggrin:
> *



What's up ELCHINGON , Now i understand , stuff that's none of my buisiness !!! , Anyway , It's always good to see you at the shows . I am hosting a BBQ this year , and with , or without a car , I hope to see you there !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......D-


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 27 2008, 10:57 PM~9800174
> *thanks bro
> *


i plan on doing both but for sure one of them never been to a lowcos show but they always look fun. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 28 2008, 03:02 PM~9804968
> *i plan on doing both but for sure one of them never been to a lowcos show but they always look fun. :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 28 2008, 04:09 PM~9805038
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whut up DIAMOND mike :nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 28 2008, 03:39 PM~9805267
> *whut up DIAMOND mike :nicoderm:
> *



" SUP- KILLA "


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i'm hoppin this


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Man i wish i could afford a tail light for that car^^^^^^lol. What up Grumpy?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 08:04 AM~9801970
> *I STILL NEED SHOWTIMES DATE.  DOESN ANYONE HAVE IT?
> *



yeah when is it SHOWTIME :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

Bellingham show is May 18th 

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 07:08 PM~9806140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Needs 13s. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 28 2008, 08:23 PM~9807441
> *Needs 13s. :biggrin:
> *


i agree. powdercoated black


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 10:00 PM~9807873
> *i agree.  powdercoated black
> *


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 08:00 PM~9807873
> *i agree.  powdercoated black
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 28 2008, 03:01 PM~9804060
> *YOU NEED TO GET UPDATED""HOMIE"",BARNEY IS NO LONGER IN THE NORTHWEST,AND AS FAR AS I KNOW ,,ONLY MANUEL COULD SERVE MY ASS,,WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE THAT CAN SERVE MY ASS?OR UNLESS YOU ARE ONE OF THESE CHEARLEADER :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jan 28 2008, 10:27 PM~9809159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHY THE FUCK YOU FOOLS ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT?
CHROME AND PAINT AND BACK BUMPER, THEN OPEN YOUR GUMS.
YOU GUYS BETTER BE COMIN WITH BETTER SHIT THAN LAST YEAR,
I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH YOU CATS BUT IM SERVING YOU ALL UP EVERY CHANCE I GET SO YOU WILL BE QUIET. :uh: 
P.S. BILLY IS A REAL RIDER HE HAS BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS,
HOW BOUT YOU?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 28 2008, 01:58 PM~9804027
> *IS KOOL IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND,,IM NOT IN THIS GAME NO MORE ,I CALLED QUITS,,WHEN I SAID {IF ANY} I MEANT ,,WHERES IS GONNA BE AT? BUT I GUESS THEY ALREADY HATING,,IS ALL GOOD,,BRING BARNEY,,??BARNEY HAS BEING SOLD  TO SOME PPL FROM FAR,,FAR AWAY!! :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU DECIDE TO MAKE A COME BACK HOLLA AT ME DOG!!! 503 327 4193


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT I MEAN,,THE ONES I USED TO BE FRIENDS WITH TALK SHIT,,IS ALL GOOD,,I KNOW WHAT I DID,AND WHERE I WAS,,IT WOULD TAKE THEM A LONG TIME AND GUTS TO BECOME SOMEONE LIKE ME!!P.S,,I KNOW WHO YOU ARE,,SO WHY DONT YOU TELL ME THIS CRAP IN MY FACE,,????OR YOUR GONNA GO WITH YOUR BUDDIES TO GAIN GUEVOS??BY THE WAY HEY SERGIO IF YOU ARE READING THIS LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THE PUMPS,,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 09:06 AM~9811749
> *IF YOU DECIDE TO MAKE A COME BACK HOLLA AT ME DOG!!! 503 327 4193
> *


I MIGTH..MAY HAVE TO JOIN YOU TEAM!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

showtime date?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

KENDOGG BBQS ALL YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KENDOGG BBQ X2


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 10:04 AM~9811744
> *WHY THE FUCK YOU FOOLS ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT?
> CHROME AND PAINT AND BACK BUMPER, THEN OPEN YOUR GUMS.
> YOU GUYS BETTER BE COMIN WITH BETTER SHIT THAN LAST YEAR,
> ...


*

THEN OPEN YOUR GUMS. WELL OPEN WIDE IM GOING TO GIVE YOU A LOT TO SWALLOW AND ABOUT BETTER SHIT THEN LAST YEAR YOU DID NOT HAVE SHIT LAST YEAR. WHEN IT HOPPED YOU DID NOT HAVE WINDOWS. BUMPERS, OR MOLDINGS. AND YOU ONLY HOPPED ONE TIME AND THATS ONLY BECAUSE CALI HELPED YOU. AND ABOUT SERVING US, WITH CARS THAT CANT DRIVE ON THE FREEWAY, WE GOT CARS FOR YOU.WE USED TO STAND UP ARE CARS . AND PEOPLE DIDNT LIKE IT, NOW YOU STAND YOURS AND PEOPLE LIKE IT. WE USED TO HALL ARE CARS AND IT WASNT GOOD ENOUGHT FOR YOU, BUT NOW YOU GUYS DO IT, AND ITS ALL GOOD FOR YOU...AINT THAT A BITCH!!!!!! SO ABOUT SERVING US WE GOT CARS FOR YOU. WERE LIKE A BUFFET...ALL YOU CAN EAT?? WE GOT TRAILER CARS- OR - FREEWAY CARS.......NOT CARS THAT JUST GO FROM BLOCK TO BLOCK.....*


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2008, 10:30 AM~9811855
> *I MIGTH..MAY HAVE TO JOIN YOU TEAM!!!
> *



*

YOUR GONNA GO WITH YOUR BUDDIES TO GAIN BIG GUEVOS, BUDDY BIG KILLA BILLY? THIS FOO USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU BILLY? AND NOW YOU WANNA JOIN WIT HIM......SON UNA BOLAS DE LAMBE GUEVOS!!!!!! IF YOU WANNA GOIN THE TEAM LAMBE GUEVOS, AND ABOUT 08, THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF HATE IN 08, FUCK THE 08, WE LIVE LIFE DAY BY DAY........ITS ON NOW!!!!*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS ISNT A SHIT TALK DEAL THIS IS A CALENDAR TO UNITE EVERYONE. CAN WE GET BACK TO THAT?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LOL My ***** Toof is a G!


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2008, 10:29 AM~9811851
> *THIS IS WHAT I MEAN,,THE ONES I USED TO BE FRIENDS WITH TALK SHIT,,IS ALL GOOD,,I KNOW WHAT I DID,AND WHERE I WAS,,IT WOULD TAKE THEM A LONG TIME AND GUTS TO BECOME SOMEONE LIKE ME!!P.S,,I KNOW WHO YOU ARE,,SO WHY DONT YOU TELL ME THIS CRAP IN MY FACE,,????OR YOUR GONNA GO WITH YOUR BUDDIES TO GAIN GUEVOS??BY THE WAY  HEY SERGIO IF YOU ARE READING THIS LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THE PUMPS,,
> *



cool billy Ill let u know! car is coming out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 29 2008, 02:26 PM~9813982
> *cool billy Ill let u know! car is coming out nice. :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie Sergio.


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 03:27 PM~9813987
> *Whats up homie Sergio.
> *


WHATS UP? Just working on the new project hopefully it'll be done for the summer! Hope to see you @ one of our events homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 29 2008, 02:26 PM~9813982
> *cool billy Ill let u know! car is coming out nice. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TO HEAR THAT,,HOPE YOU GET SOME GOOD USE TO IT,,I KNOW YOU WILL,HOPE YOU DONT GET ROTTEN LIKE SOME OF THE OTHERS,,TOO SAD TO HEAR ALL THAT HATE EVEN WITH THE SAME ONES,YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,I KNOW PURO LOCOS GROUNDS WERE MADE DIFFERENT,,IS JUST SOME LITTLE ROTTEN APPLES TRYING TO POISON ALL THE REST,,YOU GUYS SHOUL KICK ALL THOSE FUCK UP OUT,,AND AS FAR ME JOINING ??I CAN DO WHATEVER I WANT,,BUT AS I SAID,,I CALLED QUITS,,SO IM ALL OUT,,WITH NO SIDES,,ALL ""TRUE RIDERS""IM WITH!!NOT THE CHEARLEADERS THAT DONT HAVE A CAR!STUPID FUCKS,,GET A LIFE AND BUILD A CAR,,DONT BUY! :cheesy:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 29 2008, 03:06 PM~9813840
> *THIS ISNT A SHIT TALK DEAL THIS IS A CALENDAR TO UNITE EVERYONE.  CAN WE GET BACK TO THAT?
> *


x2


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 02:15 PM~9813907
> *LOL My ***** Toof is a G!
> *


SUP HOMIE NICOLAS!!SO LETS MAKE A SHOW IN THE BEAVERTON/HILLSBORO AREA OR WHAT???NOTHING TO DO WITH CAR CLUBS,,I CAN HOOK UP A PLACE AND DATE,,SOME PPL TO SPONSOR,,!!YOU KNOW IS NO PROBLEM FOR ME TO DO THAT!!I WILL TALK TO BLVD ENT..TO SEE IF THEY INTERESTED!! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 29 2008, 02:39 PM~9814071
> *WHATS UP? Just working on the new project hopefully it'll be done for the summer! Hope to see you @ one of our events homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


For sure loco, I'll be there, You got to get your crew out to a Washington show this year also homie.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 02:48 PM~9814141
> *For sure loco, I'll be there, You got to get your crew out to a Washington show this year also homie.
> *


UHHMM,,IM SOLO NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2008, 02:43 PM~9814098
> *SUP HOMIE NICOLAS!!SO LETS MAKE A SHOW IN THE BEAVERTON/HILLSBORO AREA OR WHAT???NOTHING TO DO WITH CAR CLUBS,,I CAN HOOK UP A PLACE AND DATE,,SOME PPL TO SPONSOR,,!!YOU KNOW IS NO PROBLEM FOR ME TO DO THAT!!I WILL TALK TO BLVD ENT..TO SEE IF THEY INTERESTED!! :0
> *


I'm down with that homie, I think you miss this lowriding already huh carnal?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2008, 02:50 PM~9814156
> *UHHMM,,IM SOLO NOW!! :biggrin:
> *


I know that was for Sergio, cause you did come out to our Moses show thanks bro, every car counts.


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2008, 03:40 PM~9814075
> *GOOD TO HEAR THAT,,HOPE YOU GET SOME GOOD USE TO IT,,I KNOW YOU WILL,HOPE YOU DONT GET ROTTEN LIKE SOME OF THE OTHERS,,TOO SAD TO HEAR ALL THAT HATE EVEN WITH THE SAME ONES,YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,I KNOW PURO LOCOS GROUNDS  WERE MADE DIFFERENT,,IS JUST SOME LITTLE ROTTEN APPLES TRYING TO  POISON ALL THE REST,,YOU GUYS SHOUL KICK ALL THOSE FUCK UP OUT,,AND AS FAR ME JOINING ??I CAN DO WHATEVER I WANT,,BUT AS I SAID,,I CALLED QUITS,,SO IM ALL OUT,,WITH NO SIDES,,ALL ""TRUE RIDERS""IM WITH!!NOT THE CHEARLEADERS THAT DONT HAVE A CAR!STUPID FUCKS,,GET A LIFE AND BUILD A CAR,,DONT BUY! :cheesy:
> *



I know what you mean, and as far as me getting rotten never will happen u know me Billy like you said u can do what u want. u put ur time in already. and as far as talking shit their is a limit but some newbies don't know where to stop.I know you and you know me we are TRUE RIDERS!!!


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 03:48 PM~9814141
> *For sure loco, I'll be there, You got to get your crew out to a Washington show this year also homie.
> *


will do we will be at one for sure!  cant Waite for the summer its going to be a good year in NW :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 29 2008, 02:57 PM~9814223
> *will do we will be at one for sure!   cant Waite for the summer its going to be a good year in NW :cheesy:
> *


I think so also. :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 09:04 AM~9801970
> *I STILL NEED SHOWTIMES DATE.  DOESN ANYONE HAVE IT?
> *


We are still not sure yet Grumpy, we will let you know first thing though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2008, 01:58 PM~9756862
> *whats the date for chehalis?
> 
> and whats the date for yakima?
> *


x2


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR and BIKE CLUB out from cornelius oregon will try to make it out to some of the shows out there. we are not big car club but we will support the NW so lets all get along and show are rides and cruise are rides for 2008


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 29 2008, 09:30 AM~9811855
> *I MIGTH..MAY HAVE TO JOIN YOU TEAM!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 29 2008, 02:06 PM~9813840
> *THIS ISNT A SHIT TALK DEAL THIS IS A CALENDAR TO UNITE EVERYONE.  CAN WE GET BACK TO THAT?
> *


 :thumbsup: SUMMER IS GONNA BE A HOT ONE


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jan 29 2008, 08:29 PM~9817428
> *x2
> *


As of today, there are no offical dates for either show :scrutinize:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Jan 29 2008, 08:29 PM~9817428
> *x2
> *


As of today, there is no offical date for either show :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 30 2008, 12:00 AM~9819910
> *As of today, there is no offical date for either show :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 30 2008, 12:00 AM~9819910
> *As of today, there is no offical date for either show :scrutinize:
> *




:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 30 2008, 12:00 AM~9819910
> *As of today, there is no offical date for either show :scrutinize:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 30 2008, 01:00 AM~9819910
> *As of today, there is no offical date for either show :scrutinize:
> *


Thats not what you told me months ago!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 09:33 PM~9818211
> *:thumbsup: SUMMER IS GONNA BE A HOT ONE
> *


It will be going down all summer in seattle bbq cruzzing partying fucken drunken and broken.
BIGGKILLA sounds like your ready for this year bigg props to your club!

Were all going to have a good year,and shit talking is part of the game it's like dominos! i"t an't no fun if ther's no shit talken! 
Let it go down! and let the cars do the talking ,and it will be on film and all can see who doing the thang!
Were all grown men and it's all in good faith, we do it for the sport, i see it there's no fights in the streets, so i can tell we all got love for the sport, and it never get to that point and thats respect! That we do have here in the NW, for are fellow brothers who ride!
let"s do 2008 right!  
The riders all over the world knows us we good peps, they see it on the videos! 
Keep up the good work NW



Bigg Kendogg out!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 30 2008, 01:00 AM~9819910
> *As of today, there is no offical date for either show :scrutinize:
> *


        :angry: :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2008, 01:08 PM~9804118
> *i hear ya,im lookin to get my liscence back and gettin my olds on the road again..
> *


That's good to hear.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey killa once my car is back together we should do something at the car wash like last year when Diamond and Villa hopped it was good times.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:16 PM~9826100
> *Hey killa once my car is back together we should do something at the car wash like last year when Diamond and Villa hopped it was good times.
> *


 sup chipper


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:16 PM~9826100
> *Hey killa once my car is back together we should do something at the car wash like last year when Diamond and Villa hopped it was good times.
> *



goodtimes-- on the next dvd too!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2008, 07:16 PM~9826100
> *Hey killa once my car is back together we should do something at the car wash like last year when Diamond and Villa hopped it was good times.
> *


FINISHING MY CUTLASS NOW WILL BE READY SOON,THEN WE CAN PLAY.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 30 2008, 10:50 AM~9821741
> *Thats not what you told me months ago!
> *


Stop starting shit...before they run you off the REZ :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

.........................2009


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

These Indians aint running shit around here but a squeegee on my windshield!



> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 31 2008, 01:45 AM~9829361
> *Stop starting shit...before they run you off the REZ :0
> *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos will be coming out with alot surprises......for the 08


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 08:04 AM~9811744
> *WHY THE FUCK YOU FOOLS ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT?
> CHROME AND PAINT AND BACK BUMPER, THEN OPEN YOUR GUMS.
> YOU GUYS BETTER BE COMIN WITH BETTER SHIT THAN LAST YEAR,
> ...




LOOK AT HIM ALL CHEESED...pahahahah fo ever since you put all the parts on the car you could never get it off....we were waiting all summer long to see that car get off...did it? no...now you saying it does a 100" yeah seeing is believing and i never saw it...you can say it does it at your shop...ok i can say my car does 105" at my shop....but what will i get out of it nothing....the piont is get ur car working and show to the people then you will get respect...i will give you my respect....so i guess we'll see how it goes this summer goes....good luck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 31 2008, 04:20 PM~9833381
> *puro locos will be coming out with alot surprises......for the 08
> *


 :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:16 PM~9826100
> *Hey killa once my car is back together we should do something at the car wash like last year when Diamond and Villa hopped it was good times.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 30 2008, 06:16 PM~9826100
> *Hey killa once my car is back together we should do something at the car wash like last year when Diamond and Villa hopped it was good times.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 30 2008, 07:37 PM~9826843
> *sup chipper
> *




:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

whats up Tony? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 31 2008, 04:57 PM~9834165
> *:yes:
> *


man,,all these newbees,talking crap is making puro locos look bad on all ppl eyes and ears!!it wasnt like this a few years ago,,until new member joined,,one of the reasons im out!! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 30 2008, 05:25 PM~9824932
> *That's good to hear.
> *


indeed,tax check gonna get blue cruisin again.... :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2008, 06:08 PM~9835481
> *indeed,tax check gonna get blue cruisin again.... :biggrin:
> *


that good im still waiting on my last w-2 :angry:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2008, 06:05 PM~9835441
> *man,,all these newbees,talking crap is making puro locos look bad on all ppl eyes and ears!!it wasnt like this a few years ago,,until new member joined,,one of the reasons im out!! :0
> *



billy you yourself talked shit about your own car club.....so dont try to act like a victim ok.....i have respect for you but its not right what you did...so dont say anything about us.....give respect get respect...chido


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 31 2008, 07:18 PM~9835579
> *that good im still waiting on my last w-2  :angry:
> *


i just got my last one in today....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:00 AM~9821807
> *It will be going down all summer in seattle bbq cruzzing partying fucken drunken and broken.
> BIGGKILLA sounds like your ready for this year bigg props to your club!
> 
> ...


thanks kenn dogg, this year my slogan is "IM BACK"


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 31 2008, 03:31 PM~9833452
> *LOOK AT HIM ALL CHEESED...pahahahah fo ever since you put all the parts on the car you could never get it off....we were waiting all summer long to see that car get off...did it? no...now you saying it does a 100" yeah seeing is believing and i never saw it...you can say it does it at your shop...ok i can say my car does 105" at my shop....but what will i get out of it nothing....the piont is get ur car working and show to the people then you will get respect...i will give you my respect....so i guess we'll see how it goes this summer goes....good luck :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: IM BACK 08 IS MINE.


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2008, 08:29 PM~9836229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead: IM BACK 08 IS MINE.
> *


 your back you were never here fool its not your world big boy plus big happy has to help you out do your own cars


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Jan 31 2008, 08:39 PM~9836363
> *your back you were never here fool its not your world big boy plus big happy has to help you out do your own cars
> *


NO ONE HELPS ME BUT ME. SHUT THE FUCK UP
OR PULL UP *** 311 E. RESERVE COME DO A SHOP CALL ON US THEN


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> NO ONE HELPS ME BUT ME. SHUT THE FUCK UP
> OR PULL UP *** 311 E. RESERVE COME DO A SHOP CALL ON US THEN
> [/quote
> 
> SHOP CALL... GOOD IDEA!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > NO ONE HELPS ME BUT ME. SHUT THE FUCK UP
> > OR PULL UP *** 311 E. RESERVE COME DO A SHOP CALL ON US THEN
> > [/quote
> >
> ...


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2008, 08:58 PM~9836680
> *I WISH THEY WOULD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 shop call yeah right so you mean your cars dont drive on the freeway they got to be trailered or what


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Jan 31 2008, 09:08 PM~9836831
> *shop call yeah right so you mean your cars dont drive on the freeway they got to be trailered or what
> *


IT MEANS YOUR A JOKE, AND YOUR CLUB WILL BE DESTROYED IN THE HOP PIT :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2008, 09:11 PM~9836890
> *IT MEANS YOUR A JOKE, AND YOUR CLUB WILL BE DESTROYED IN THE HOP PIT :biggrin:
> *


 IT AINT A JOKE FOOL OUR CLUB WILL BE ON TOP !! WITH REAL FREEWAY CARS, FOOL OWNERS MADE !! OWNERS BUILT!! NOT BIG HAPPYS BUILT FOOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 PM~9837556
> *IT AINT A JOKE FOOL OUR CLUB WILL BE ON TOP !! WITH REAL FREEWAY CARS, FOOL OWNERS MADE !! OWNERS BUILT!! NOT BIG HAPPYS BUILT FOOL!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 PM~9837556
> *IT AINT A JOKE FOOL OUR CLUB WILL BE ON TOP !! WITH REAL FREEWAY CARS, FOOL OWNERS MADE !! OWNERS BUILT!! NOT BIG HAPPYS BUILT FOOL!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NORTHWEST BUILDS THERE OWN.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 31 2008, 08:11 PM~9836890
> *IT MEANS YOUR A JOKE, AND YOUR CLUB WILL BE DESTROYED IN THE HOP PIT :biggrin:
> *




NOT BY YOU THATS 4 SURE ......PAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Argue through PMs please this is for up coming shows.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Man Reading this makes me feel like Im home again... I see some things will never change. 

Whats up N.W. See You Soon !!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 1 2008, 01:07 AM~9838810
> *Man Reading this makes me feel like Im home again... I see some things will never change.
> 
> Whats up N.W.  See You Soon !!!
> *


Whats up Rick, nope things dont change, hope to be talking to you soon.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2008, 11:00 PM~9838763
> *Argue through PMs please this is for up coming shows.
> *


Zip it A$$HOLE u still owe me some 509 PANOCHA :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2008, 02:39 AM~9839271
> *Zip it A$$HOLE u still owe me some 509 PANOCHA  :biggrin:
> *


Where the hell you been fucker?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 1 2008, 12:41 AM~9839281
> *Where the hell you been fucker?
> *


IN the garage working on my SHITBOX :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2008, 02:44 AM~9839286
> *IN the garage working on my SHITBOX :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 31 2008, 07:05 PM~9835441
> *man,,all these newbees,talking crap is making puro locos look bad on all ppl eyes and ears!!it wasnt like this a few years ago,,until new member joined,,one of the reasons im out!! :0
> *


Hey Billy,I read your comment and I wonder,so it leads me to one question for you,DE QUIEN ESTAS HABLANDO??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 31 2008, 11:07 PM~9838810
> *Man Reading this makes me feel like Im home again... I see some things will never change.
> 
> Whats up N.W.  See You Soon !!!
> *


WHAT UP RICKY


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

REMINDER FOR NEXT WEEKEND FEB 9 & 10TH SWAP MEET PUYALLUP, WA


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 1 2008, 01:58 PM~9842170
> *REMINDER FOR NEXT WEEKEND FEB 9 & 10TH  SWAP MEET PUYALLUP, WA
> *


DO THEY SELL CLOTHS OR SOMETHING.... :biggrin: NAW BUT WHAT TIME AN WERE IN PUYALLUP. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

so.....any show dates?


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Feb 1 2008, 09:51 AM~9840669
> *Hey Billy,I read your comment and I wonder,so it leads me to one question for you,DE QUIEN ESTAS HABLANDO??
> 
> *


x2 :angry: WHAT EXACTLY DO U MEAN BY (ITS ALL BECAUSE OF THE NEW BEES)CAUSE FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ALL THE NEW BEES R FROM SALEM SO IF THERES SOMETHING U GOT AGAINST US HIT ME UP & WE CAN HANDLE IT!!!!FUCK THE SHIT TALK.(SOI EL JR)


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Feb 1 2008, 10:45 PM~9846514
> *x2  :angry:  WHAT EXACTLY DO U MEAN BY (ITS ALL BECAUSE OF THE NEW BEES)CAUSE FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ALL THE NEW BEES R FROM SALEM SO IF THERES SOMETHING U GOT AGAINST US HIT ME UP & WE CAN HANDLE IT!!!!FUCK THE SHIT TALK.(SOI EL JR)
> *


WE ALL A FAMILY IF SOMEBODY FUCK WITH ONE OF US THEYLL HAVE TO FUCK WITH ALL OF US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 1 2008, 12:20 AM~9838886
> *Whats up Rick, nope things dont change, hope to be talking to you soon.
> *



Hit me up dogg, I was wondering what happened to you, see you been putting in some work on the lac :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2008, 12:04 PM~9841774
> *WHAT UP RICKY
> *



YO YO YO Ryan you making out to any show out this way or to Cali, Travel season is about to start for us Az. LRM show only a few weeks away.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2008, 01:44 AM~9839286
> *IN the garage working on my SHITBOX :biggrin:
> *



Anybody want to see some pictures of Tony's ShitBox ???? I Got Exclusive Pictures, Never seen before Exlusive Hold on let me try to load them ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 2 2008, 12:07 AM~9846663
> *Hit me up dogg, I was wondering what happened to you, see you been putting in some work on the lac  :thumbsup:
> *


Ya been busting ass getting everything together.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 2 2008, 12:12 AM~9846695
> *Anybody want to see some pictures of Tony's ShitBox ???? I Got Exclusive Pictures, Never seen before  Exlusive Hold on let me try to load them .......  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 1 2008, 10:12 PM~9846695
> *Anybody want to see some pictures of Tony's ShitBox ???? I Got Exclusive Pictures, Never seen before  Exlusive Hold on let me try to load them .......  :biggrin:
> *


Hey now i dont fly but you only 18 hrs by car away now :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2008, 04:00 AM~9847697
> *Hey now i dont fly but you only 18 hrs by car away now  :biggrin:
> *



GIT 'EM TONE.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 31 2008, 07:27 PM~9835663
> *billy you yourself talked shit about your own car club.....so dont try to act like  a victim ok.....i have respect for you but its not right what you did...so dont say anything about us.....give respect get respect...chido
> *


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT CARLOS???TELL ME WHEN AND WHAT DID A SAID ABOUT THE CAR CLUB??EVERYTHING STARTED WHEN THE""NEW PPL JOINED"SOME OF THEM TOLD YOUR UNCLE THAT I WAS GONNA MAKE A NEW CAR CLU? AND IS SAD THAT MANUEL BELIEVE THEM FIRST,,AFTER I KNOW MANUEL FOR THE PAST 13 YEARS,,YOU SEE YOUR FAMILY WAS LIKE MY FAMILY,THATS HOW MUCH I LIKED THEM,,BUT WHEN HE CAME UP TO ME AND SAID THAT SOME ONE SAID THAT ABOUT ME,WELL WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO,,HE BELIEVES THAT I REALLY SAID THAT,OH WELL,,I DIDNT WANT TO START NOTHING WITH HIS NEW FRIENDS SO I DESIDED TO MOVE OUT ,THAT WAY I AVOIDED PROBLES,,SO THEY CAN STAY IN THE CLUB,,TRUST ME IT FELT LIKE SOMEONE BACKSTABBED ME,,I NEVER EXPECTED THAT FROM YOUR UNCLE,,ALL THESE YEARS WORKING TOGETHER WENT TO THE DRAIN,AND FOR WHAT,,FOR SOME NEWBEES THAT JOINED AND DIDNT KNOW WHATAFUCK WAS GOING ON???BUT IS ALL GOOD IF ALL OF YOU THINK I WAS THE ONE TALKING CRAP,,KEEP IT LIKE THAT IF YOU WISH,,MUCH RESPECT FOR THE ONES THAT RESPECT ME,,FOR ALL THE REST THEY CAN SUCK BIG DICK,,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Feb 1 2008, 09:51 AM~9840669
> *Hey Billy,I read your comment and I wonder,so it leads me to one question for you,DE QUIEN ESTAS HABLANDO??
> 
> *


NOT OF YOU HOMIE,,IM KOOL WITH YOU,,BUT THERES SOME PPM THAT ARE SPITTING SOME MUCH SHIT FROM THEYRE MOUNTH,,UNBELIEVABLE,,IM KOOL WITH SOME OF YOU,,THE ONES I REALLY GOT TO KNOW,,BUT THERES OTHER THAT DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT ME AND STILL TALK,,THOSE ARE THE ONES!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Feb 1 2008, 10:45 PM~9846514
> *x2  :angry:  WHAT EXACTLY DO U MEAN BY (ITS ALL BECAUSE OF THE NEW BEES)CAUSE FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ALL THE NEW BEES R FROM SALEM SO IF THERES SOMETHING U GOT AGAINST US HIT ME UP & WE CAN HANDLE IT!!!!FUCK THE SHIT TALK.(SOI EL JR)
> *


CHECK SOME PAGES BACK!!LOOK WHOS TALKING SHIT,,LOOK WHOS SAYING IS GONNA SERVE MY ASS,,AS I SAID I WAS ALL OUT,,BUT SENSE SOME ONE WANTS ME,,I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO RETURN,,MAYBE SOLO,,MAYBE WITH A DIFFERENT CAR CLUB,,BUT IF ANY OF YOU FEEL LIKE THE JACKET FITS,THEN WEAR IT.((SI LES CABE EL SACO,ENTONCES PONGASELO),NOW YOUR TALKING ABOUT VIOLENCE,,IF IT COMES TO THAT,,YOU KNOW I WONT BACK OUT,,SO IF YOU STILL UNDERSTANG IM TALKING ABOUT YOU,,THEN YOU HAVE A MISSUNDERSTANDING PROBLEM,,I WILL BE OUT THERE TO FIX THIS SHIT TALK,,JUST REMEMBER SOME ONE FROM PURO LOCOS STARTED THIS SHIT,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANY WAYS,LETS STOP THIS FOR A MOMENT,,I TALKED TO THE CITY OF HILSSBORO,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL BE ALLOWING ANOTHER CAR SHOW,,SO WHAT UP STREETSTARS,, ARE YOU DOWN FOR THIS SHIT?I WILL GET IN CHARGE OF THE PERMITS AND INSURANCE,,NOT TO MENTION THE SPONSORS,,I JUST NEED A LITTLE HELP,,AND EVERY ONE IS INVITED,,WILL BE HAVING THE KING OF THE SWTCH HOP AGAIN,,SO,,SUPP PURO LOCOS,NO HARD FEELING YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW OR/AND HOP!,,DATE AND PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON I GET THE PERMITS,,MOST LIKELY IN JUNE OR JULY,,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9846681
> *YO YO YO Ryan you making out to any show out this way or to Cali, Travel season is about to start for us Az. LRM show only a few weeks away.
> *



couple cali trips in the works big homie :biggrin: 
hope every thing is good for you!! c u soon 2  

I need some down south air!!

DONT GET DOWN BILLY. SHIT HAPPENS BEEN THERE. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP AND STAY POSITIVE DOG. THE HILLSBORO SHOW IS TURNING INTO A TRADITION!!!
WORRY WHAT YOUR DOING, NO OTHERS- KEEP RIDIN
OH YOUR GUNNA LOVE VOL. 6-ALL NW FOOTAGE!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WE TAKING OVER THE 2008 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 2 2008, 01:34 PM~9849352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This topic is for CAR SHOWS take that bullshit somewhere else. :uh:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 AM~9848829
> *ANY WAYS,LETS STOP THIS FOR A MOMENT,,I TALKED TO THE CITY OF HILSSBORO,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL BE ALLOWING ANOTHER CAR SHOW,,SO WHAT UP STREETSTARS,, ARE YOU DOWN FOR THIS SHIT?I WILL GET IN CHARGE OF THE PERMITS AND INSURANCE,,NOT TO MENTION THE  SPONSORS,,I JUST NEED A LITTLE HELP,,AND EVERY ONE IS INVITED,,WILL BE HAVING THE  KING OF THE SWTCH HOP AGAIN,,SO,,SUPP PURO LOCOS,NO HARD FEELING YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW OR/AND HOP!,,DATE AND PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON I GET THE PERMITS,,MOST LIKELY IN JUNE OR JULY,,
> *


I'm defiantly down with that, pm me your number and we can work out all the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 AM~9848829
> *ANY WAYS,LETS STOP THIS FOR A MOMENT,,I TALKED TO THE CITY OF HILSSBORO,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL BE ALLOWING ANOTHER CAR SHOW,,SO WHAT UP STREETSTARS,, ARE YOU DOWN FOR THIS SHIT?I WILL GET IN CHARGE OF THE PERMITS AND INSURANCE,,NOT TO MENTION THE  SPONSORS,,I JUST NEED A LITTLE HELP,,AND EVERY ONE IS INVITED,,WILL BE HAVING THE  KING OF THE SWTCH HOP AGAIN,,SO,,SUPP PURO LOCOS,NO HARD FEELING YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW OR/AND HOP!,,DATE AND PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON I GET THE PERMITS,,MOST LIKELY IN JUNE OR JULY,,
> *


I'm defiantly down with that, pm me your number and we can work out all the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 2 2008, 11:19 AM~9848915
> *couple cali trips in the works big homie :biggrin:
> hope every thing is good for you!! c u soon 2
> 
> ...


Come on down,

Check this out I got called out on Friday They said bring My CHIPPER out Saturday night so we can get down This is the end result TJ from Royals C.C. on the left and Me on the Right Holding it down For Majestics C.C. Las Vegas 

http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k104/Unl...SinglesPump.flv


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U ON THE SWITCH TOO? CAR SOUNDING NICE TAKIN THAT WIN!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Come on Ryan I was born and raised in the N.W. I always hit my own, thanks for the props


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 04:37 AM~9853758
> *Come on down,
> 
> Check this out I got called out on Friday They said bring My CHIPPER out Saturday night so we can get down This is the end result TJ from Royals C.C. on the left and Me on the Right Holding it down For Majestics C.C. Las Vegas
> ...



nice win


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 04:37 AM~9853758
> *Come on down,
> 
> Check this out I got called out on Friday They said bring My CHIPPER out Saturday night so we can get down This is the end result TJ from Royals C.C. on the left and Me on the Right Holding it down For Majestics C.C. Las Vegas
> ...



nice win


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 2 2008, 12:34 PM~9849352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH OK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 05:37 AM~9853758
> *Come on down,
> 
> Check this out I got called out on Friday They said bring My CHIPPER out Saturday night so we can get down This is the end result TJ from Royals C.C. on the left and Me on the Right Holding it down For Majestics C.C. Las Vegas
> ...


 :uh: STILL CHIPPIN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 2 2008, 11:07 AM~9848829
> *ANY WAYS,LETS STOP THIS FOR A MOMENT,,I TALKED TO THE CITY OF HILSSBORO,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL BE ALLOWING ANOTHER CAR SHOW,,SO WHAT UP STREETSTARS,, ARE YOU DOWN FOR THIS SHIT?I WILL GET IN CHARGE OF THE PERMITS AND INSURANCE,,NOT TO MENTION THE  SPONSORS,,I JUST NEED A LITTLE HELP,,AND EVERY ONE IS INVITED,,WILL BE HAVING THE  KING OF THE SWTCH HOP AGAIN,,SO,,SUPP PURO LOCOS,NO HARD FEELING YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW OR/AND HOP!,,DATE AND PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON I GET THE PERMITS,,MOST LIKELY IN JUNE OR JULY,,
> *


BILLY HIT ME UP HOMIE IM DOWN TO SPONSOR SOME SHIT HOMIE
LETS GET A HUGE HOP GOING DOWN, THERE IS PEOPLE THAT NEED TO BE SERVED UP.
ANYWAYS LET ME KNOW WHAT I COULD DO TO HELP 503 327 4193


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 3 2008, 12:09 AM~9853028
> *I'm defiantly down with that, pm me your number and we can work out all the details. :thumbsup:
> *


NICK WHATS UP HOMIE, WHATS UP WITH A STREETSTARS HOPP?
HOLLA AT ME BIGTIME THANGS GOING DOWN IN SOUTH WASHINGTON. :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 11:18 AM~9854741
> *:uh:  STILL CHIPPIN.
> *


If that's how you feel then I guess we both in the same class cause your 64 been chippen since you put the rest of the moldings and interior, and glass in :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Of a matter of fact why not go down to your shop right now and put your shit on the bumper and post the viedo up, Fuck it, today is Super Bowl Sunday so I'll give you until tomorrow to post it. On The Bumper Too !!! ???? You always talking you stay ready, so lets see it. As Your boy Happy Said it " I don't want to hear no Crying "

Tick Tock


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 AM~9854798
> *If that's how you feel then I guess we both in the same class cause your 64 been chippen since you put the rest of the moldings and interior, and glass in  :biggrin:
> *


FUUNY YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A IMPALA SO IN THAT CASE ZIP IT.
I DO SEE RON HELPED YOU GET A FEW MORE INCHES.
MY 64 SERVED TODD HAVE YOU OR BLACK MAGIC NO, YOU GUYS CANT STAND UP TO HIM, SO YOU GROPE HIM.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:34 AM~9854847
> *Of a matter of fact why not go down to your shop right now and put your shit on the bumper  and post the viedo up, Fuck it,  today is Super Bowl Sunday so I'll give you until tomorrow to post it. On The Bumper Too !!! ????    You always talking you stay ready, so lets see it. As Your boy Happy Said it " I don't want to hear no Crying "
> 
> Tick Tock
> *


OH OK BECAUSE YOUSAID SO.
YOU CANT EVEN DO 50"
I WORK AT MY OWN SHOP I DIDNT GO UNDER AND HAVE TO GO HAVE SOMEONE SHOW ME HOW ITS DONE.
HOW ABOUT YOU AND RON COME UP TO MY SHOP AND I WILL SHOW YOU :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

CHIPPIN SINCE THA 509 AND STILL CHIPPIN IN THA 702
THATS YOUR NEW NAME.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 AM~9854798
> *If that's how you feel then I guess we both in the same class cause your 64 been chippen since you put the rest of the moldings and interior, and glass in  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT ALL THA OTHERS WE HAVE HAD EVEN WHEN YOU WERE IN THA 509 YOU DIDNT WANT NONE SINGLE OR DUOBLE AND AINT SHIT CHANGED.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

For real Calieb, I've never had a problem with you, And im glad to see what you have done for the N.W. To bring light to Wa. and OR. I don't Grope any one. As For Ron helping me get more Iches Is not true, I brought my car down here with me and have only chaged motors in it, Setup and combanation has been the same for 2 1/2 Years now, If you don't Beleive me you can ask Big Shue He saw it when he came down for the super show


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 11:41 AM~9854883
> *OH OK BECAUSE YOUSAID SO.
> YOU CANT EVEN DO 50"
> I WORK AT MY OWN SHOP I DIDNT GO UNDER AND HAVE TO GO HAVE SOMEONE SHOW ME HOW ITS DONE.
> ...


Just for the record my caprice doe 56 "


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 11:45 AM~9854903
> *WHAT ABOUT ALL THA OTHERS WE HAVE HAD EVEN WHEN YOU WERE IN THA 509 YOU DIDNT WANT NONE SINGLE OR DUOBLE AND AINT SHIT CHANGED.
> *


When i was in the 509 My cars were built for the streets not BLVD shows,Thats why we never hopped before, I know thats what your doing now too. The streets is where in counts more not the show  But likke i Said Dogg Kepp up What your doing cause you keeping it alive in the N.W.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:52 AM~9854947
> *When i was in the 509 My cars were built for the streets not BLVD shows,Thats why we never hopped before,  I know thats what your doing now too. The streets is where in counts more not the show   But likke i Said Dogg  Kepp up What your doing cause you keeping it alive in the N.W.
> *


WHEN YOU MOVE BACK I WILL HIRE YOU THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Sounds good I know my way around some Hi-Low Parts too, Used them for 99- 01


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:57 AM~9854979
> *Sounds good I know my way around some Hi-Low Parts too, Used them for 99- 01
> *


THEN MAKE YOUR WAY BACK.CUZZ I GOT ALOT OF HILOW, IN EVERYTHING.
3 BRAND NEW HOPPER THIS YEAR PLUS THE VETERANS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:57 AM~9854979
> *Sounds good I know my way around some Hi-Low Parts too, Used them for 99- 01
> *


IM THE ONLY ONE GOING OUT OF STATE TO SERVE!
I NEED A DAMN TEAM. :biggrin: WHERE IS THE REAL NW RIDERS, TEAM UP


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

KING OF THE SWITCH HOP AND SHOW IS GOING DOWN IF NOT THE HILLSBORO STADIUM ,THEN IT WILL BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!! KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THIS EVENT,,JUNE OR JULY DATE TO BE ANOUNCED!!ANY ONE ELSE MAY WANNA HELP OR SPONSOR PM ME!WITH PHONE NUMBER


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

all imports welcome!too


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AND OF COURSE ALL THE CUUTTIES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE THAT BARNEY PIC !!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ALL SHOW CARS INVITED AND WELCOME!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ALL SHOW CARS INVITED TOO!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Count Team Jendas in Billy you know we are always happy to go to the hillsboro show. Fuck the hate in 08 just bring out a great hopper.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 3 2008, 04:05 PM~9856689
> *Count Team Jendas in Billy you know we are always happy to go to the hillsboro show. Fuck the hate in 08 just bring out a great hopper.
> *



" Whats - up" 1sicmc " ??? "x2 "!!!, everyone knows , the hillsboro show was my first hopp , Your guys disagreements are none of my business , so it won't prevent me from going !!!! i'm starting to get quite a little collection of those purple trophies :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: much respect .....D-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

" I see you 1TIGHTBUTTHOLE , oops, i mean : 1TIGHT87 !!!! Too good for me nowadays ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: whassup yall,so any updates on the blvd shows?


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 11:36 AM~9854858
> *FUUNY YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A IMPALA SO IN THAT CASE ZIP IT.
> I DO SEE RON HELPED YOU GET A FEW MORE INCHES.
> MY 64 SERVED TODD HAVE YOU OR BLACK MAGIC NO, YOU GUYS CANT STAND UP TO HIM, SO YOU GROPE HIM.
> *


The only reason you :rofl: "SERVED" :rofl: Todd is cuz his shit it was not workin!pahahahah :twak:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Feb 3 2008, 10:55 PM~9859114
> *The only reason you :rofl: "SERVED" :rofl: Todd is cuz his shit it was not workin!pahahahah :twak:
> *


 your puttin alot of overtime lately AS A FULL FLEDGED HATER i see
POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR or do you have one


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 12:05 PM~9855029
> *IM THE ONLY ONE GOING OUT OF STATE TO SERVE!
> I NEED A DAMN TEAM. :biggrin: WHERE IS THE REAL NW RIDERS, TEAM UP
> *



team up with other clubs. cause we want to make a hopper so how do you want to team up


HOMIEZ RIDEZ cornelius oregon


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 3 2008, 02:10 PM~9855825
> *KING OF THE SWITCH HOP AND SHOW IS GOING DOWN IF NOT THE HILLSBORO STADIUM ,THEN IT WILL BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!! KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THIS EVENT,,JUNE OR JULY DATE TO BE ANOUNCED!!ANY ONE ELSE MAY WANNA HELP OR SPONSOR PM ME!WITH PHONE NUMBER
> 
> 
> ...



hey HOMIEZ RIDEZ can help out with some thing so if we can hit me back up


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

hey HOMIEZ RIDEZ want to do a bbq this year but we dont know when. we were thinking in june or july but we would like to see if some clubs will come down and support our bbq. we wil supply some food while supplies last. we just want to hang out and get along with people and clubs it will be a family FAMILY event. so we will keep you guys posted on the month and date


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 3 2008, 11:19 PM~9859660
> *hey HOMIEZ RIDEZ want to do a bbq this year but we dont know when. we were thinking in june or july but we would like to see if some clubs will come down and support our bbq. we wil supply some food while supplies last. we just want to hang out and get along with people and clubs it will be a family FAMILY event. so we will keep you guys posted on the month and date
> *



"the blazer will be there" :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 11:22 AM~9854762
> *NICK WHATS UP HOMIE, WHATS UP WITH A STREETSTARS HOPP?
> HOLLA AT ME BIGTIME THANGS GOING DOWN IN SOUTH WASHINGTON. :0
> *


Yea I'm down with that, anything you homies put together I'll be there. Let me know about anything you guys need and I'll help out. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 05:37 AM~9853758
> *Come on down,
> 
> Check this out I got called out on Friday They said bring My CHIPPER out Saturday night so we can get down This is the end result TJ from Royals C.C. on the left and Me on the Right Holding it down For Majestics C.C. Las Vegas
> ...


 I'LL BE IN VEGAS THIS WEEKEND IF U WANT TO HOOK UP I CAN GET SO VIDEO OF WHAT"S GOING DOWN IN YOUR SIDE PM ME


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 08:34 AM~9860642
> *Yea I'm down with that, anything you homies put together I'll be there. Let me know about anything you guys need and I'll help out.  :thumbsup:
> *


KENDOGG VIDEOS READY TO HELP ANYWAY I CAN PM ME.
WHAT'S UP BIG NICK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Feb 4 2008, 10:00 AM~9861067
> *KENDOGG VIDEOS READY TO HELP ANYWAY I CAN PM ME.
> WHAT'S UP BIG NICK :biggrin:
> *


Chillin at work bro, all the video guys should do a show together, that would be a good one. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 09:08 AM~9861120
> *Chillin at work bro, all the video guys should do a show together, that would be a good one. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ya but your fatass would be belly bumping people to try and get the best footage LOL thats if you could stop sitting around drawing dicks all day


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 4 2008, 11:24 AM~9861623
> *Ya but your fatass would be belly bumping people to try and get the best footage LOL thats if you could stop sitting around drawing dicks all day
> *


Mothafucka losses 150 pounds and still looks like slimer from ghostbusters and calling me fat! God dammit I'm chunky you just fat ass nerd.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 10:08 AM~9861120
> *Chillin at work bro, all the video guys should do a show together, that would be a good one. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK THE SAME DOGG!!MAYBE THE HILLSBORO ONE COULD BE THE ONE FOR THE VIDEO MAKERS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I AM DOWN TO PARTICIPATE !! THE NEXT DVD FEATURES HILLSBORO STADIUM AND THE REVOLUTION SHOW!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 01:52 PM~9863005
> *Mothafucka losses 150 pounds and still looks like slimer from ghostbusters and calling me fat! God dammit I'm chunky you just fat ass nerd.
> *


MUTHAFUCKA YOU FATTTT if you think any less you living in denial :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 10:08 AM~9861120
> *Chillin at work bro, all the video guys should do a show together, that would be a good one. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
SOUNDS G :biggrin: :biggrin: D SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 4 2008, 12:19 AM~9859660
> *hey HOMIEZ RIDEZ want to do a bbq this year but we dont know when. we were thinking in june or july but we would like to see if some clubs will come down and support our bbq. we wil supply some food while supplies last. we just want to hang out and get along with people and clubs it will be a family FAMILY event. so we will keep you guys posted on the month and date
> *


I can't speak for all of Team Jendas but It looks like Me and Diamond will for sure be there. Should be a good one let me know if i can help out with anything.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOTTA FEELIN THERE WILL BE ALOT MORE STREET SHIT & BBQS VS. SHOWS THIS YEAR


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

o for sure homie lets all get along and enjoy the summer cause it is only weeks of summer here in oregon. lets get some street footage 3wheelin and hopping down the streets


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 4 2008, 06:57 PM~9864860
> *I can't speak for all of Team Jendas but It looks like Me and Diamond will for sure be there. Should be a good one let me know if i can help out with anything.
> *




hey homie for sure i will let you know if we need some help. most likely we will ask you guys for some help like getting all the hoppers out here and maybe get some cash out there for the single pump winner and the double pump. how much would you think it will be nice to give the winner


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9865406
> *hey homie for sure i will let you know if we need some help. most likely we will ask you guys for some help like getting all the hoppers out here and maybe get some cash out there for the single pump winner and the double pump. how much would you think it will be nice to give the winner
> *



" $15,000 , for the mini trucks should work !! " :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: lol., i'll be there "REGARDLESS" of the cash amount thats on the line homie !!!     .......D-


When Team Jenda has our BBQ , i'll probably try to come up with $100. for each , but i will have a couple of trophies , for under construction , crowd favorite , & bicycle , plus free hot dogs supplied by Gartners Country Meats !!!!!! I like the fact you say small family event , thats what i'm looking for , relaxed atmosphere , kids , good times for everyone !!!!   ....D-


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SO.....NO NEW DATES?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 10:52 AM~9854947
> *When i was in the 509 My cars were built for the streets not BLVD shows,Thats why we never hopped before,  I know thats what your doing now too. The streets is where in counts more not the show   But likke i Said Dogg  Kepp up What your doing cause you keeping it alive in the N.W.
> *



YUP YUP......THE STREETS IS WHERE IT COUNTS......TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH CALEB IS NOT THE ONLY ONE DOING UP HERE IN NW.....WHAT ABOUT GARY, MANUEL, OG DIRK....THEY BEEN DOING IT FOR A WHILE....SO CALEB BRINGS OUT AN IMPALA NOT FULLY BUILT AND PEOPLE THINK HIS THE SHIT....NAH NOT IN MY BOOK....THERE ARE MORE CARS OUT THERE THAT DESERVE THE RESPECT THEY DESERVE BUT THEY DONT GET IT.....CALEB IS NOT GOD....THE NW WAS NOT MADE BY ONE PERSON :biggrin: :biggrin: ......


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2008, 04:27 AM~9868124
> *" $15,000 , for the mini trucks should work !! " :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol., i'll be there "REGARDLESS"  of the cash amount thats on the line homie !!!        .......D-
> When Team Jenda has our BBQ , i'll probably try to come up with $100. for each , but i will have a couple of trophies , for under construction , crowd favorite , & bicycle , plus free hot dogs supplied by Gartners Country Meats !!!!!! I like the fact you say small family event , thats what i'm looking for , relaxed atmosphere , kids , good times for everyone !!!!    ....D-
> *


Ok Mike is a little crazy about the mini trucks but any amount of money should be fine and if people dont want to come cause there is no money than they are doing it for the wrong reasons cause you cant get rich from hopping . But little is better than non. But like D said well be there for sure regardless of the money.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 5 2008, 05:42 PM~9872435
> *Ok Mike is a little crazy about the mini trucks but any amount of money should be fine and if people dont want to come cause there is no money than they are doing it for the wrong reasons cause you cant get rich from hopping . But little is better than non. But like D said well be there for sure regardless of the money.
> *



Alright , $1,500. will work !!! :cheesy: lol.!!... whats-up , 1sicMC ?? , your boyfriend just left here , dropped off another wheel for me !! :biggrin: 

Hey, Big Shayne , are you BLACK MAGIC "sponsered" , or are you BLACK MAGIC "sponsored" ???......just wonderin'... :cheesy: :cheesy: 

And before GRUMPY comes back on asking about dates ....  .... I haven't got that figured out just yet , it could probably happen quicker if i'd get off this computer though huh ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: .......peace , D-


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2008, 07:20 PM~9872759
> *Alright , $1,500. will work !!! :cheesy: lol.!!... whats-up , 1sicMC ?? , your boyfriend just left here , dropped off another wheel for me !! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey, Big Shayne , are you BLACK MAGIC  "sponsered" , or are you BLACK MAGIC "sponsored" ???......just wonderin'... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


Yeah them wheels are going to look fresh on the Blazer . But yea we need to really get this BBQ going but we will have to wait till my car is done got some new goodies for it so get the Chrome glasses. lol :biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 5 2008, 06:24 PM~9872792
> *Yeah them wheels are going to look fresh on the Blazer . But yea we need to really get this BBQ going but we will have to wait till my car is done got some new goodies for it so get the Chrome glasses. lol :biggrin:    :nicoderm:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

























  

















:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 5 2008, 07:20 PM~9872759
> *Alright , $1,500. will work !!! :cheesy: lol.!!... whats-up , 1sicMC ?? , your boyfriend just left here , dropped off another wheel for me !! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey, Big Shayne , are you BLACK MAGIC  "sponsered" , or are you BLACK MAGIC "sponsored" ???......just wonderin'... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...



so....no new dates?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 5 2008, 09:42 AM~9869019
> *YUP YUP......THE STREETS IS WHERE IT COUNTS......TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH CALEB IS NOT THE ONLY ONE DOING UP HERE IN NW.....WHAT ABOUT GARY, MANUEL, OG DIRK....THEY BEEN DOING IT FOR A WHILE....SO CALEB BRINGS OUT AN IMPALA NOT FULLY BUILT AND PEOPLE THINK HIS THE SHIT....NAH NOT IN MY BOOK....THERE ARE MORE CARS OUT THERE THAT DESERVE THE RESPECT THEY DESERVE BUT THEY DONT GET IT.....CALEB IS NOT GOD....THE NW WAS NOT MADE BY ONE PERSON :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......
> *


go to counseling :uh: i been hooping impalas for years where you been?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2008, 06:08 PM~9835481
> *indeed,tax check gonna get blue cruisin again.... :biggrin:
> *


Nice... I'm waitin for the same thing...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 01:24 AM~9875875
> *Nice...  I'm waitin for the same thing...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2008, 12:31 AM~9875898
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna scoop up a mini when the money comes in... just gotta find one.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 01:34 AM~9875910
> *I'm gonna scoop up a mini when the money comes in... just gotta find one.
> *


im still lookin for another bubble style datsun ext. cab.. had one when i was 16 and now i want another,they make good slammed dailys... :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2008, 12:49 AM~9875936
> *im still lookin for another bubble style datsun ext. cab.. had one when i was 16 and now i want another,they make good slammed dailys...  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah my homie is sellin a 620 King Cab for $200... but it needs some work. Even though its extended cab those trucks are just to damn small for me... They're worse then my 80 Toyota standard cab.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 01:54 AM~9875947
> *Yeah my homie is sellin a 620 King Cab for $200... but it needs some work.  Even though its extended cab those trucks are just to damn small for me...  They're worse then my 80 Toyota standard cab.
> *


get me info n pics please :biggrin: 

i had the 720 model but thats ok,either way they aint too small for me... trust me thats the truth... :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2008, 01:36 AM~9875996
> *get me info n pics please  :biggrin:
> 
> i had the 720 model but thats ok,either way they aint too small for me... trust me thats the truth... :biggrin:
> *


I'll get some pics if this other dude doesn't want it... He has one bagged and shaved already but he was lookin for a parts truck.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 02:40 AM~9876002
> *I'll get some pics if this other dude doesn't want it...  He has one bagged and shaved already but he was lookin for a parts truck.
> *



so....................no new dates?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2008, 01:36 AM~9875996
> *get me info n pics please  :biggrin:
> 
> i had the 720 model but thats ok,either way they aint too small for me... trust me thats the truth... :biggrin:
> *



ha ha ha you still at it smurfling. 

What's up NW family took a long vacation (still on vacation) but wanted to say what's up to all!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 6 2008, 03:06 PM~9879492
> *ha ha ha you still at it smurfling.
> 
> What's up NW family took a long vacation (still on vacation) but wanted to say what's up to all!
> *



damn u back from the dead....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 6 2008, 03:36 PM~9879723
> *damn u back from the dead....
> *


yup, what's crack'n out there?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 6 2008, 03:06 PM~9879492
> *ha ha ha you still at it smurfling.
> 
> What's up NW family took a long vacation (still on vacation) but wanted to say what's up to all!
> *


What you do man catch a case and get locked up you been mia for hella hopefully you got all them baby/baby momma issues handled peacefully i know that shit can take a toll on anybody


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT IT IS BIG E?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yo Yo Yo, Big T what's happening. nope haven't been in the big house. just working and doing some other stuff that's all.

Ryan, bro what's up. Did you change your # or do i have the wrong one now. tried calling you back in December when i was down in PO.

Man it feels good to see the homies aint forgot a brotha


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 6 2008, 04:06 PM~9879492
> *ha ha ha you still at it smurfling.
> 
> What's up NW family took a long vacation (still on vacation) but wanted to say what's up to all!
> *


hahaha you know me im always at it homie,hit me up when you in my neck of the woods again... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2008, 06:33 PM~9881053
> *hahaha you know me im always at it homie,hit me up when you in my neck of the woods again... :biggrin:
> *


might be down that way tomorrow night


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 5 2008, 09:42 AM~9869019
> *YUP YUP......THE STREETS IS WHERE IT COUNTS......TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH CALEB IS NOT THE ONLY ONE DOING UP HERE IN NW..... WE HOP CARS TOO THEY MIGHT BE RAGGETY JUNK BUT WE ALL PUT UP ON THEM. I HATE BIGTIME I WISH ME AND MY CLUB COULD DO IT LIKE THEM BUT WE CANT SO I SIT ON HERE AND HATE.I LIKE BEING BEHIND THE SCREEN BECAUSE I CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT I WANT AND THEY CANT SEE ME :biggrin: IM REALLY PITIFULL AND I ACT LIKE A BITCH ALOT, SOMETIMES I THINK I HAVE A PERIOD EACH MONTH,
> ALL I REALLY WISH IS ME AND MY CLUB COULD DO BETTER BECAUSE WE ARE DOING REALLY BAD,WERE ABOUT TO GOT TAKE SOME CATALATIC CONVERTERS IN FOR SCRAP AND THEN WE WILL POOL OUR MONEY AND CHROME SOME A ARMS.I LIKE THE WAY OUR CLUBS HOPPERS ARE RAGGETY AINT THAT THE NAME OF THE GAME HAVING THE MOST [25] RAGGETY HOPPERS.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2008, 09:26 AM~9885634
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 You talk to much big PANOCHA !!!! and you better make that cutlass drive down the road not block to block. The reason people dont like you is because you talk to much SHIT !!! I never met someone that shits from his ASS and his MOUTH !!! DONT THINK YOUR ALL THAT FOOL, and why do you need a team if you think you can take everybody yourself.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 6 2008, 08:33 PM~9881850
> *might be down that way tomorrow night
> *


wish you woulda dropped me a line earlier,i woulda met up with ya... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IS THE SHIT STILL GOING DOWN IN PDX MARCH 30TH?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Feb 7 2008, 11:02 AM~9886266
> *You talk to much big PANOCHA !!!! and you better make that cutlass drive down the road not block to block. The reason people dont like you is because you talk to much SHIT !!! I never met someone that shits from his ASS and his MOUTH !!! DONT THINK YOUR ALL THAT FOOL, and why do you need a team if you think you can take everybody yourself.
> *


you know all about me huh, i wonder why
POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR THEN SO EVERY ONE CAN SEE WHAT A MAGNIFICENT RIDE YOU HAVE.
i bet you cant THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT CAR I HAVE IS TIGHTER THEN YOUR WHOLE CAR AND LETS SEE YOUR RESUME IM A RIDER SINCE I WAS 15 FOOL
THATS 17 YRS SO GO FUCK YOURSELF.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

whats up with all the northwest shows


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Feb 7 2008, 11:02 AM~9886266
> *You talk to much big PANOCHA !!!! and you better make that cutlass drive down the road not block to block. The reason people dont like you is because you talk to much SHIT !!! I never met someone that shits from his ASS and his MOUTH !!! DONT THINK YOUR ALL THAT FOOL, and why do you need a team if you think you can take everybody yourself.
> *


MY CUTLASS HAS ABOUT 30,000 DOLLARS INTO IT
MY 64 IMPALA HAS ABOUT 30,000 DOLLARS INTO IT

HOW MUCH DO YOU HAVE INTO YOUR 1 CAR,OR DO YOU EVEN HAVE 1
I DONT CARE IF YOU FOOLS DONT LIKE ME IM HAPPY WITH THAT,BELIEVE THERE IS NO MORE PASSES FOR YOU, BEFORE THE YEAR IS UP I WILL HOPP ON EVERY CAR YOU GUYS CAN MUSTER UP

P.S DID I EVER ASK WHO LIKED ME?. :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP N / W IM DOING A CAR AND LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW IN YAKIMA FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO BUT THE CAR SHOW IS ON THE MAY 4TH ON SUNDAY IT STARTS AT 10:00 AM TO 4:00PM AND THE TROPHYS AT 5:00PM AND THE SET UP TIME IS AT 7:00AM TO 10:00AM THE ENTRY FEE IS $10.00 FOR CARS AND $5.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES THE SHOW WILL BE HELD AT THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT I WILL POST UP CATEGORIES LATER HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE FOR MORE INFO P M ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :bigrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 7 2008, 08:57 PM~9891144
> *WHAT UP N / W IM DOING A CAR AND LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW IN YAKIMA FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO BUT THE CAR SHOW IS ON THE MAY 4TH ON SUNDAY IT STARTS AT 10:00 AM TO 4:00PM AND THE TROPHYS AT 5:00PM AND THE SET UP TIME IS AT 7:00AM TO 10:00AM THE ENTRY FEE IS $10.00 FOR CARS AND $5.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES THE SHOW WILL BE HELD AT THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT I WILL POST UP CATEGORIES LATER HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE FOR MORE INFO P M ME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :bigrin:
> *


Same day as the Sunnyside show?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2008, 09:14 PM~9891367
> *Same day as the Sunnyside show?
> *


IM NOT SURE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9891390
> *IM NOT SURE
> *


Me either but I thought it was that same date, maybe consider doing it on Sat. So we can support both shows. I bet it would attract way more people having 2 shows in one weekend.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2008, 08:28 PM~9891535
> *Me either but I thought it was that same date, maybe consider doing it on Sat. So we can support both shows. I bet it would attract way more people having 2 shows in one weekend.
> *


x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyway I can help with both shows let me know, thats the same day as the orange cove show also, many options.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9891535
> *Me either but I thought it was that same date, maybe consider doing it on Sat. So we can support both shows. I bet it would attract way more people having 2 shows in one weekend.
> *


X3


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> MY CUTLASS HAS ABOUT 30,000 DOLLARS INTO IT
> MY 64 IMPALA HAS ABOUT 30,000 DOLLARS INTO IT
> 
> HOW MUCH DO YOU HAVE INTO YOUR 1 CAR,OR DO YOU EVEN HAVE 1
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 7 2008, 08:44 PM~9890977
> *IS THE SHIT STILL GOING DOWN IN PDX MARCH 30TH?
> *


x2 gimme the heads up on that you know ill be there,

and this time im bringin more change since i gotta feelin im workin the gate again... :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9891535
> *Me either but I thought it was that same date, maybe consider doing it on Sat. So we can support both shows. I bet it would attract way more people having 2 shows in one weekend.
> *


I CANT DO IT ON SAT.DAY I ALREADY GOT THE SPOT FOR SUNDAY SORRY GUYS MAYBE SUNNYSIDE SOULD CHANGE THERE DATE FOR THE SHOW AND DO IT ON SAT.DAY :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 8 2008, 06:29 AM~9893798
> *I CANT DO IT ON SAT.DAY I ALREADY GOT THE SPOT FOR SUNDAY SORRY GUYS MAYBE SUNNYSIDE SOULD CHANGE THERE DATE FOR THE SHOW AND DO IT ON SAT.DAY :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 8 2008, 07:29 AM~9893798
> *I CANT DO IT ON SAT.DAY I ALREADY GOT THE SPOT FOR SUNDAY SORRY GUYS MAYBE SUNNYSIDE SOULD CHANGE THERE DATE FOR THE SHOW AND DO IT ON SAT.DAY :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Ill call the promoter today.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > [/q $30,000 IN FUCKIN CAR THAT DONT EVEN FUCKING WORK,.SHIT!!!!! THIS SUMMER IS ON! WELL GIVE YOU NOTHING BUT BIG DICK!
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up dumb bitch or youll get dick in your mouth


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

There's no point in talking shit on here if no one knows who you are, and cant pull up on you. Its like fucking a bomb bitch and not telling no one.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 12:45 PM~9895525
> *There's no point in talking shit on here if no one knows who you are, and cant pull up on you. Its like fucking a bomb bitch and not telling no one.
> *


or fucking a bomb bitch and no one seen her.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 11:50 AM~9895554
> *or fucking a bomb bitch and no one seen her.... :biggrin:
> *


Or not rubbing your fingers in Fat Tony's nose after.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 10:51 AM~9895560
> *Or not rubbing your fingers in Fat Tony's nose after.
> *


Fool you tried to stick your fingers in my face after you banged MS PIGGY WTF your nasty fool you bang fat bitch and get fealt up by HE-SHES


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2008, 12:48 PM~9896026
> *Fool you tried to stick your fingers in my face after you banged MS PIGGY WTF your nasty fool you bang fat bitch and get fealt up by HE-SHES
> *


Muthafucka that bitch said if I don't make her cum I have to fight her, bitch was big, Muthfucka I went to work.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 11:51 AM~9896055
> *Muthafucka that bitch said if I don't make her cum I have to fight her, bitch was big, Muthfucka I went to work.
> *


SHE PUNKED YOU FOOL you knew your little dingaling coundlt do shit for her so you tapped out


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2008, 12:56 PM~9896108
> *SHE PUNKED YOU FOOL you knew your little dingaling coundlt do shit for her so you tapped out
> *


Muthfucka I had that bitch wet, when I was done bitch said if ANY of you muthafuckas talk shit to me she would handle it, bitch was sprung!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 11:57 AM~9896117
> *Muthfucka I had that bitch wet, when I was done bitch said if ANY of you muthafuckas talk shit to me she would handle it, bitch was sprung!
> *


Fool u r loco from all that freid chicken ur fat ass be eating all day


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Bitch was so buff, she flexed her ass cheeks and broke off 3 of my fingers, I didn't say shit!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2008, 01:00 PM~9896138
> *Fool u r loco from all that freid chicken ur fat ass be eating all day
> *


Gotta go I got a job, and a life.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 12:06 PM~9896179
> *Gotta go I got a job, and a life.
> *


You have perfected both BEING FAT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2008, 01:10 PM~9896198
> *You have perfected both BEING FAT
> *


Skinny mothafucka you lost more than i weigh.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn, shit still hasn't changed in all this time. this shit is better than General Hospital or Days of our life. :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 01:00 PM~9896139
> *Bitch was so buff, she flexed her ass cheeks and broke off 3 of my fingers, I didn't say shit!
> *


HEY NICK,,MAYBE WE WANT TO SEE PICS OF THAT NASTY ASS BITCH,,OR IT DIDNT HAPPEND,,P.S. NO PENETRATION PICS PLS :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 08:43 AM~9894204
> *Ill call the promoter today.
> *


THANKS MAN THATS WOULD BE COOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 7 2008, 07:57 PM~9891144
> *WHAT UP N / W IM DOING A CAR AND LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW IN YAKIMA FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO BUT THE CAR SHOW IS ON THE MAY 4TH ON SUNDAY IT STARTS AT 10:00 AM TO 4:00PM AND THE TROPHYS AT 5:00PM AND THE SET UP TIME IS AT 7:00AM TO 10:00AM THE ENTRY FEE IS $10.00 FOR CARS AND $5.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES THE SHOW WILL BE HELD AT THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT I WILL POST UP CATEGORIES LATER HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE FOR MORE INFO P M ME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :bigrin:
> *



got a flyer for the show? or any made yet....see if we can make it....


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 8 2008, 07:01 PM~9898467
> *got a flyer for the show? or any made yet....see if we can make it....
> *


I DONT HAVE ANY FLYERS YET WE ARE WORKING ON THEM RIGHT NOW SORRY BRO BUT AS SOON AS I GET THEM I WILL POST IT UP


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone know of any engravers in the nw?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 10 2008, 11:17 AM~9908941
> *anyone know of any engravers in the nw?
> *


Not local but Hernan did all bobbys work on his cars


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 8 2008, 06:16 PM~9898124
> *THANKS MAN THATS WOULD BE COOL
> *


They're closed Mondays, I'll try back tomorrow.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 11 2008, 11:18 AM~9916089
> *They're closed Mondays, I'll try back tomorrow.
> *



WHEN R THESE SHOWS?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 11 2008, 07:38 PM~9919755
> *WHEN R THESE SHOWS?
> *


Saturday before Cinco de Mayo, so if Lowcos wants the valley to support they're shows, they need to support the valley shows. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 8 2008, 03:36 PM~9896991
> *damn, shit still hasn't changed in all this time. this shit is better than General Hospital or Days of our life.  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 11 2008, 11:44 PM~9921991
> *Saturday before Cinco de Mayo, so if Lowcos wants the valley to support they're shows, they need to support the valley shows.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Nick trying to be all gangsta bout it.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 12 2008, 12:37 AM~9922246
> *Damn Nick trying to be all gangsta bout it.....
> *


Only one Lowcos car went to a show not put on by Lowcos last year, that was the Yakima show. Yes many members came to shows without they're cars, but these are car shows, and every car counts. Dont get it twisted Lowcos is like family to me, but let's Keep it Real!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 12 2008, 12:37 AM~9922246
> *Damn Nick trying to be all gangsta bout it.....
> *


And don't be starting shit! Your old ass hasn't brought a car to a show since before I could buy my own 40.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2008, 09:19 AM~9923289
> *And don't be starting shit! Your old ass hasn't brought a car to a show since before I could buy my own 40.
> *


Only cause i choose not to....unlike you who hasnt released a new DVD in my youngest sons lifetime :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 12 2008, 12:36 PM~9924449
> *Only cause i choose not to....unlike you who hasnt released a new DVD in my youngest sons lifetime :biggrin:
> *


You choose not too, makes me :tears: OG.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 11 2008, 06:38 PM~9919755
> *WHEN R THESE SHOWS?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2008, 10:17 AM~9923274
> *Only one Lowcos car went to a show not put on by Lowcos last year, that was the Yakima show. Yes many members came to shows without they're cars, but these are car shows, and every car counts. Dont get it twisted Lowcos is like family to me, but let's Keep it Real!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 12 2008, 07:44 PM~9927965
> *:0
> *


LOL Dont be starting shit :biggrin: :biggrin: . The only reason I said that is because Grumpy had already told me Lowcos had already palnned to attend several shows this year with cars. They realize it takes supporting other shows to be supported, stand up club and always doing good things for lowriding in our area. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 12 2008, 07:42 PM~9927948
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


The weekend before Cinco de Mayo in Yakima. The Saturday show is planned and the other show is being planned and scheduled for Sunday.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 01:36 AM~9930894
> *LOL Dont be starting shit :biggrin:  :biggrin: . The only reason I said that is because Grumpy had already told me Lowcos had already palnned to attend several shows this year with cars. They realize it takes supporting other shows to be supported, stand up club and always doing good things for lowriding in our area.  :thumbsup:
> *


Word son.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I talked to Gary from Showtime CC and they are having a car show at the end of July, exact date TBA, Lowcos CC committed to taking 10 cars there from Spokane. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Garrett said that the Yakima Blvd Show is a for sure thing, he's just waiting on the date. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The Sunnyside,Wa chamber of commerce is also doing a show May 3rd, in Sunnyside, they had it planned for Sunday may 4th, but I got them to realize thats a bad idea because of the other show just 20 miles away. They had a point that they're show was always on Sunday and the other show was on Saturday, but they made the change to show good sportsmanship. :thumbsup: 2 shows in one weekend in Yakima. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Who members the Lifetime CC show, we need that back! That show was cool, I'll call some of them and see if its possible to bring it back. I remember when Caleb and Scare brought the green one from Portland and smacked the bumper like 50+ times at that show, that shit was tight!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 02:34 PM~9934403
> *Who members the Lifetime CC show, we need that back! That show was cool, I'll call some of them and see if its possible to bring it back. I remember when Caleb and Scare brought the green one from Portland and smacked the bumper like 50+ times at that show, that shit was tight!
> *


Shit Portland supported that show for years, I remember Jendas came that same day, and Big Mike won the hop there years before that also, we need to get this show back!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 01:41 PM~9934472
> *Shit Portland supported that show for years, I remember Jendas came that same day, and Big Mike won the hop there years before that also, we need to get this show back!
> *


 hey Nick , that was before my time , where exactly was this show located ??? 


sorry if thats a dumb question :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 13 2008, 05:35 PM~9935903
> *hey Nick , that was before my time , where exactly was this show located ???
> sorry if thats a dumb question  :cheesy:
> *


South Seattle in the middle of the street.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Feb 13 2008, 02:03 PM~9934162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT 2 GET IT CRACKING!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 04:37 PM~9935924
> *South Seattle in the middle of the street.
> *


White center by west seattle to be exact


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 01:03 PM~9934162
> *I talked to Gary from Showtime CC and they are having a car show at the end of July, exact date TBA, Lowcos CC committed to taking 10 cars there from Spokane. :thumbsup:
> *



i be there for sure


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 01:08 PM~9934190
> *Garrett said that the Yakima Blvd Show is a for sure thing, he's just waiting on the date.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


bout time but wat about chealis


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 13 2008, 09:06 PM~9937707
> *bout time but wat about chealis
> *


Chehalis is canceled. Looks like Moses Lake is gonna be the first show of the season out here, and it's a good one to kick it off. Plenty of in door spots available and its always nice weather.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Feb 13 2008, 06:31 PM~9936342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 10:07 PM~9938243
> *Chehalis is canceled. Looks like Moses Lake is gonna be the first show of the season out here, and it's a good one to kick it off. Plenty of in door spots available and its always nice weather.
> *


H-------O we b there 4 showwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 02:22 PM~9934287
> *The Sunnyside,Wa chamber of commerce is also doing a show May 3rd, in Sunnyside, they had it planned for Sunday may 4th, but I got them to realize thats a bad idea because of the other show just 20 miles away. They had a point that they're show was always on Sunday and the other show was on Saturday, but they made the change to show good sportsmanship. :thumbsup: 2 shows in one weekend in Yakima. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 14 2008, 07:34 AM~9939975
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did you get my text? Or do you have a new number now?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 14 2008, 08:41 AM~9940381
> *Did you get my text? Or do you have a new number now?
> *


I GOT YOUR TEXT BUT ILL PM YOU MY NEW NUMBER CUZ THAT PHONENUMBER YOU GOT IS MY WORK PHONE ILL :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick been on the phone gettin stuff motivated!! NICE!! Good job Nick :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 14 2008, 01:24 PM~9942526
> *Nick been on the phone gettin stuff motivated!! NICE!! Good job Nick  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: there's a few more I've been trying to help with, hopefully they happen, if not this year next year maybe.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANYONE RIDING THIS WEEKEND, SUPPOSED TO BE NICE BUT COOL


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 14 2008, 03:40 PM~9943828
> *:biggrin:  there's a few more I've been trying to help with, hopefully they happen, if not this year next year maybe.
> *


uffin: if they do this year, definetly next year uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

yeah straight to puyallup for the swap meet


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

im down to ryde


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 14 2008, 03:40 PM~9943828
> *:biggrin:  there's a few more I've been trying to help with, hopefully they happen, if not this year next year maybe.
> *


uffin: if they do this year, definetly next year uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE

yakima blvd ent. TBA


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 17 2008, 11:07 AM~9963016
> *yakima olive gardern may 4th
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th
> ...





i like your style. iwas just gettin ready to do that.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 02:03 PM~9934162
> *I talked to Gary from Showtime CC and they are having a car show at the end of July, exact date TBA, Lowcos CC committed to taking 10 cars there from Spokane. :thumbsup:
> *



I said we were bringin a ten car hauler full. that means 7 or 8 with the size. But super deep and car pooled up following the trailer. 



Moses Lake is gonna be the super duper kick off. I would like to get a few commitments like that as well. 

This show is goona be indoors in two buildings and outside on grass. last year we had 100 cars on its first year. lets make it bigger. Live music, dj, Miss Lowcos will be there to take photos, and several types of media.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 18 2008, 08:32 AM~9969982
> *I said we were bringin a ten car hauler full.  that means 7 or 8 with the size.  But super deep and car pooled up following the trailer.
> Moses Lake is gonna be the super duper kick off.  I would like to get a few commitments like that as well.
> 
> ...


we should get a cruise spot figured out and everything for the night before. and everyone should know that there's a show in sunnyside on saturday May 3 so we should just have everyone cruise out there for Saturday and Sunday before Cinco de Mayo uffin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 17 2008, 11:07 AM~9963016
> *yakima olive gardern may 4th
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 18 2008, 01:58 PM~9971587
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 18 2008, 09:32 AM~9969982
> *I said we were bringin a ten car hauler full.  that means 7 or 8 with the size.  But super deep and car pooled up following the trailer.
> Moses Lake is gonna be the super duper kick off.  I would like to get a few commitments like that as well.
> 
> ...


Well at least your still fat.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 18 2008, 09:32 AM~9969982
> *I said we were bringin a ten car hauler full.  that means 7 or 8 with the size.  But super deep and car pooled up following the trailer.
> Moses Lake is gonna be the super duper kick off.  I would like to get a few commitments like that as well.
> 
> ...


LadyShowtime said Showtime CC is bringing a few drop tops and a few hard tops. :0 :biggrin: to the Moses Show.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 02:18 AM~9984814
> *LadyShowtime said Showtime CC is bringing a few drop tops and a few hard tops. :0  :biggrin: to the Moses Show.
> *


What you doing talking to her this late....better watch out for flying fists of fury from shortlegs


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 20 2008, 03:13 AM~9984913
> *What you doing talking to her this late....better watch out for flying fists of fury from shortlegs
> *


I know huh, I better wear shin guards at the next show.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 12:24 PM~9986977
> *I know huh, I better wear shin guards at the next show.
> *


Nuthin to worry bout......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 20 2008, 03:06 PM~9988161
> *Nuthin to worry bout......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Shue always starting stuff.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

shows are gettin close. who knows more about the sunnyside show.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey schue whassup with chehalis homie?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 20 2008, 08:36 PM~9991257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: good one homie


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2008, 07:33 PM~9991235
> *hey schue whassup with chehalis homie?
> *



yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 20 2008, 08:30 PM~9991191
> *shows are gettin close.  who knows more about the sunnyside show.
> *


It was a good ass show last year, Rollerz Only where there from all over the state. I saw my homie from Rollerz today and he said they will be there again this year 20+.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2008, 08:33 PM~9991235
> *hey schue whassup with chehalis homie?
> *


aint gunna happen this year for sure.....after 15 shows in 14years the spot just isn't cutting it anymore, beside i'm pretty sure the place got hit pretty hard in the floods down there too...I saw JayBirds (the store acroos from the Fairground) under water to the roof on the news when all that happened and the grounds sit lower than the store does....We gunna be in Yakima for sure August 24th and maybe somewhere local (greater seattle area)as well if things line up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 21 2008, 01:21 AM~9993455
> *aint gunna happen this year for sure.....after 15 shows in 14years the spot just isn't cutting it anymore, beside i'm pretty sure the place got hit pretty hard in the floods down there too...I saw JayBirds (the store acroos from the Fairground) under water to the roof on the news when all that happened and the grounds sit lower than the store does....We gunna be in Yakima for sure August 24th and maybe somewhere local (greater seattle area)as well if things line up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT keep them coming not to many shows this year.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP THE MOVEMNET ALIVE!! WHAT IT DO BIG SHUE??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Just stopping in to say what's up to my NW family


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 21 2008, 01:21 AM~9993455
> *aint gunna happen this year for sure.....after 15 shows in 14years the spot just isn't cutting it anymore, beside i'm pretty sure the place got hit pretty hard in the floods down there too...I saw JayBirds (the store acroos from the Fairground) under water to the roof on the news when all that happened and the grounds sit lower than the store does....We gunna be in Yakima for sure August 24th and maybe somewhere local (greater seattle area)as well if things line up.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 21 2008, 01:21 AM~9993455
> *aint gunna happen this year for sure.....after 15 shows in 14years the spot just isn't cutting it anymore, beside i'm pretty sure the place got hit pretty hard in the floods down there too...I saw JayBirds (the store acroos from the Fairground) under water to the roof on the news when all that happened and the grounds sit lower than the store does....We gunna be in Yakima for sure August 24th and maybe somewhere local (greater seattle area)as well if things line up.
> *


aight,that will be kinda sad for me as i always looked forwards to chehalis and my brother was really lookin forward to it this year as well,

ill keep an eye out for a possible location out this way in case yall interested,just get at me big homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

i think we should make a show anyways for that chehalis show date... or do a get togetyher some where an cruise ride.whatever let no let the lowrider scene die...  my .02


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 21 2008, 07:32 PM~9999477
> *KEEP THE MOVEMNET ALIVE!! WHAT IT DO BIG SHUE??
> *



Working way too much, gotta keep them trains running down them tracks. You headed back down to Orange Cove I see, wish I could manage it into the schedule myself....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Feb 22 2008, 12:21 AM~10002529
> *i think we should make a show anyways for that chehalis show date... or do a get togetyher some where an cruise ride.whatever let no let the lowrider scene die...   my .02
> *


The original date for all them years was Memorial day weekend, last year the Big"I" in PO had their show that weekend. I'm not sure if PIG gunna do his thang at Seward park again that monday( maybe Junior would know????) but last year was off the chain it was nice to fools in the park like back in the day!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 22 2008, 05:36 AM~10002986
> *The original date for all them years was Memorial day weekend, last year the Big"I" in PO had their show that weekend. I'm not sure if PIG gunna do his thang at Seward park again that monday( maybe Junior would know????) but last year was off the chain it was nice to fools in the park like back in the day!!!!
> *


YES IT WILL BE GOING DOWN AGAIN THIS YEAR AT SEWARD PARK ON MONDAY MAY 26TH MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND FOR INFO CONTACT PIG AT "THE ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP (206-679-7444) -206-679-PIGG :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I heard this is gonna be at the Moses Show. :0 I'm sure they will have a nice big in door spot for you SlickDogg!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Same owner of these two and he bringing them booth to Moses. :0 Bobby Mackaroni is on one!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

No hondas on white walls please.








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You know i love you OG. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *LadyShowtime
*
No white frames.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:wow: :yes:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 01:44 PM~10005417
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: LadyShowtime
> 
> ...


SOLD IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2008, 01:46 PM~10005430
> *SOLD IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: This better anyway. :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2008, 01:46 PM~10005430
> *SOLD IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Is Tony's car gonna be there aka "Tony's Ninja Turtle Head"?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm just excited Moses is gonna be a good show, heres the link to last years show, check it out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=307734&st=720


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 03:01 PM~10005517
> *I'm just excited Moses is gonna be a good show, heres the link to last years show, check it out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=307734&st=720
> *


what about under constuction cars..


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

No broken legs this year at Moses Lake! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Feb 22 2008, 02:04 PM~10005531
> *what about under constuction cars..
> *


Bring it, there's a class for that too.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2008, 02:04 PM~10005533
> *No broken legs this year at Moses Lake!  :biggrin:
> *


No taking shots of tarter sauce.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2008, 02:04 PM~10005533
> *No broken legs this year at Moses Lake!  :biggrin:
> *


You can use my shin guards.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 02:07 PM~10005559
> *No taking shots of tarter sauce.
> *


Thats your best-friend, you better discuss that with him!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Feb 22 2008, 02:10 PM~10005569
> *Thats your best-friend, you better discuss that with him!!
> *


He's on one!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Cars and Goats. :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 02:27 PM~10005702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL YOU PLS TELL HER NEXT TIME SHE CAN SIT ON MY FACE?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 01:28 PM~10005710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM TAMALES :biggrin: DONT WORRY BOUT MY CAR OR MY TARTER ADDICTION FOOL WORRY AB OUT UR WAST LINE GETTING BIGGER FAT FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I WILL BE MAKING A HOP AND SHOW AT A LOCAL RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,WITH BIKINI CONTEST AND TACO EATING,,THATS RIGTH ""TACO EATING CONTEST""BUT THE ONLY DATE I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN WOULD HAVE TO BE SATURDAY,,ARE YOU PPL WILLING TO SUPPORT BY SHOWING YOUR CAR,,OR HOP,,THERES GONNA BE $$ FOR HOPPERS,,,ALSO MUST BE IN JUNE OR JULY!!WHOS DOWN???


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 22 2008, 07:05 PM~10007566
> *WILL YOU PLS TELL HER NEXT TIME SHE CAN SIT ON MY FACE?? :biggrin:
> *


this was a great attraction in moses lake.. best of show


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10007599
> *I WILL BE MAKING A HOP AND SHOW AT A LOCAL RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,WITH BIKINI CONTEST AND TACO EATING,,THATS RIGTH ""TACO EATING CONTEST""BUT  THE ONLY DATE I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN WOULD HAVE TO BE SATURDAY,,ARE YOU PPL WILLING TO SUPPORT BY SHOWING YOUR CAR,,OR HOP,,THERES GONNA BE $$ FOR HOPPERS,,,ALSO MUST BE IN JUNE OR JULY!!WHOS DOWN???
> *



Billy, you already know the little red truck will be there !!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any cruises/bbq's today?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

excuse me nick did u get permision to post my pics up.... :angry: 
an yeah them tamales are good gots to order more .but dont have nick around he will eat them all.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 22 2008, 08:05 PM~10007566
> *WILL YOU PLS TELL HER NEXT TIME SHE CAN SIT ON MY FACE?? :biggrin:
> *


i think i have a petter pic of that ass :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THIS IS THE FLYER FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IN THE OLIVE GARDIN PARKING LOT BUT THE CAR SHOW WELL BE HELD ON MAY 4 2008 ON SUNDAY THE SET UP TIME WILL BE AT 7AM TO 11AM AND THE SHOW WILL START AT 11AM TO 5PM THE JUDGING WILL START AT 11AM ENTRY FEE CARS $10 BIKE $5
THE CATERGORIES I HAVE FOR THE SHOW ARE - 59 & UNDER - 60'S - 70'S - 80'S - 90'S & NEWER - SUV / TRUCK - 4X4 - EUROS - LOWRIDER BIKES - ALL THE CLASSES ARE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACES AND I WILL HAVE A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AND THERE WILL BE BEST OF PLAQUES THOSE ARE - BEST DISPLAY CAR OR BIKE - BEST WHEELS - BEST ENGINE - BEST INTERIOR - BEST MURAL - BEST PAINT - AND MOST CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND WE WILL BE HAVING FREE GIVEAWAYS THROUGHOUT THE DAY FOR ANY MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 22 2008, 07:05 PM~10007566
> *WILL YOU PLS TELL HER NEXT TIME SHE CAN SIT ON MY FACE?? :biggrin:
> *



THIS ASS WAS AT MOSES. SHE WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TOO.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHERE IS THE UPDATED CALENDAR?

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2008, 01:22 PM~10018102
> *THIS ASS WAS AT MOSES.  SHE WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TOO.
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH ASS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ,,??THE ONE WITH THE WHITE SHIRT WITH LOWCOS LOGO ON THE BACK??THATS A BIG DUDE ASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10005694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE TRY....THIS ONE.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10019216
> *Yakima Olive Garden may 4th
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th
> ...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2008, 06:34 PM~10019867
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE WILL BE AT MOST OF THESE SHOWS


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10019216
> *yakima olive gardern may 4th
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10019216
> *yakima olive gardern may 4th
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

yall know ill be tryin to make it to these shows..... as long as i can get the time off from work,..


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whats goin on NW? it's a nice day in Bellingham, got the car clean in and out pero no wires  my stocks're 20''s...k 16''s but i keepem clean uffin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Conrads to Big Mike on finding a home with Uce hope it works out good.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

So when is portlands first get together at the car wash or the park?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10028421
> *So when is portlands first get together at the car wash or the park?
> *



As soon as you put your fucking car back together !!!!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

wheres spokane show gonna be at?


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10028413
> *Conrads to Big Mike on finding a home with Uce hope it works out good.
> *


Thats the coldest part :yes:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

oh is there gonna be a wet tshirt contest this time at moses lake? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 25 2008, 08:58 PM~10029869
> *wheres spokane show gonna be at?
> *



the spokane show will be at the market street market. mostly indoors. 2 buildings


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10028413
> *Conrads to Big Mike on finding a home with Uce hope it works out good.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

* TIGHT ASS SHOW!!!!!*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 25 2008, 08:51 PM~10029762
> *As soon as you put your fucking car back together !!!!! j/k  :biggrin:
> *


Hey i gotta change it up and put the new goodies on it. :biggrin: It will be done as soon as i start to work on it.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10037305
> *Hey i gotta change it up and put the new goodies on it. :biggrin:  It will be done as soon as i start to work on it.
> *



sup-"CHIPPER".......... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2008, 02:56 PM~10026689
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> yall know ill be tryin to make it to these shows..... as long as i can get the time off from work,..
> *



so u arent attending any lowcos shows?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Lake moses was on last year!! N/W must go show- come see how them Lowcos are doing it !!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10038216
> *so u arent attending any lowcos shows?
> *


until i get my liscence back grumpy im severely limited on ANY traveling i do 

trust me i really do wish i was makin it,ill see what i can do...


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10028413
> *Conrads to Big Mike on finding a home with Uce hope it works out good.
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

any one hear about that shit there trying to pass on car tabs start charging by the cars engine size


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10039127
> *any one hear about that shit there trying to pass on car tabs start charging by the cars engine size
> *


 with my motor i can see em tryin to charge me double especially with my luck...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10039127
> *any one hear about that shit there trying to pass on car tabs start charging by the cars engine size
> *


dawg, i heard its gonna be aaround $400 for 6 liters and above... that sux big dick....


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah they charge by liters a 350 is gonna be like 360+ i think


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10028413
> *Conrads to Big Mike on finding a home with Uce hope it works out good.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 rite on mike, good luck


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SUNDAY JUNE 8TH,ME AND THE PEPS FROM CASA COLIMA WILL PUT A CAR SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,SO MARK THIS IN YOUR CALENDER,,ENOUGH SPACE FOR LO-LOS,IMPORTS,BIKES,CLASSICS,AND POLICE CARS,YEAH THE POLICE DEP,WILL BE DISPLAYING A CAR TOO,,SO DONT EVEN TRY TO GET CRAZY,CUZ YOUR AZZ WILL BE PUT IN JAIL((ABOUT 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM CAR SHOW PLACE)) WILL HAVE HOP,,SINGLE ,,DOUBLE,,AND RADICAL,,FOR THE KING OF THE NORTH WEST TITTLE,,PLUS$500.OO BONES,AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,AND BIKINI CONTEST$150 + TIPS,,LOTS OF FOOD AND CHECK THIS OUT,,THERE IS GONNA BE BEER AND TEQUILA FOR SALE TOO,,MARGARITAS AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DRINK,,((MUST BE 21 AND OVER))SO IF YOUR CAR CLUB IS ATTENDING THIS EVENT,,PLS CONTACT ME SO I CAR RESERVE A SPOT FOR YOUR CLUB,,SENCE THE PARKING HOLDS UP TO 90 CARS,,BUT I CAN SQUISHH A FEW MORE,,MORE DETALES WHEN I GET THE FLYER DONE!!STREETSTARS ,,RIDERCHRONICLES,,CONTACT ME.OHH AND OF COURSE THESE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10041744
> *SUNDAY JUNE 8TH,ME AND THE PEPS FROM CASA COLIMA WILL PUT A CAR SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,SO MARK THIS IN YOUR CALENDER,,ENOUGH SPACE FOR LO-LOS,IMPORTS,BIKES,CLASSICS,AND POLICE CARS,YEAH THE POLICE DEP,WILL BE DISPLAYING A CAR TOO,,SO DONT EVEN TRY TO GET CRAZY,CUZ YOUR AZZ WILL BE PUT IN JAIL((ABOUT 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM CAR SHOW PLACE)) WILL HAVE HOP,,SINGLE ,,DOUBLE,,AND RADICAL,,FOR THE KING OF THE NORTH WEST TITTLE,,PLUS$500.OO BONES,AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,AND BIKINI CONTEST$150 + TIPS,,LOTS OF FOOD AND CHECK THIS OUT,,THERE IS GONNA BE BEER AND TEQUILA FOR SALE TOO,,MARGARITAS AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DRINK,,((MUST BE 21 AND OVER))SO IF YOUR CAR CLUB IS ATTENDING THIS EVENT,,PLS CONTACT ME SO I CAR RESERVE A SPOT FOR YOUR CLUB,,SENCE THE PARKING HOLDS UP TO 90 CARS,,BUT I CAN SQUISHH A FEW MORE,,MORE DETALES WHEN I GET THE FLYER DONE!!STREETSTARS ,,RIDERCHRONICLES,,CONTACT ME.OHH AND OF COURSE THESE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> 
> 
> ...


This is some good shit right here, ElChingon doing shit for the game. I'll be there and let me know if you need any help.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG UPS BILLY - I WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 27 2008, 08:37 AM~10041744
> *SUNDAY JUNE 8TH,ME AND THE PEPS FROM CASA COLIMA WILL PUT A CAR SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,SO MARK THIS IN YOUR CALENDER,,ENOUGH SPACE FOR LO-LOS,IMPORTS,BIKES,CLASSICS,AND POLICE CARS,YEAH THE POLICE DEP,WILL BE DISPLAYING A CAR TOO,,SO DONT EVEN TRY TO GET CRAZY,CUZ YOUR AZZ WILL BE PUT IN JAIL((ABOUT 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM CAR SHOW PLACE)) WILL HAVE HOP,,SINGLE ,,DOUBLE,,AND RADICAL,,FOR THE KING OF THE NORTH WEST TITTLE,,PLUS$500.OO BONES,AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,AND BIKINI CONTEST$150 + TIPS,,LOTS OF FOOD AND CHECK THIS OUT,,THERE IS GONNA BE BEER AND TEQUILA FOR SALE TOO,,MARGARITAS AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DRINK,,((MUST BE 21 AND OVER))SO IF YOUR CAR CLUB IS ATTENDING THIS EVENT,,PLS CONTACT ME SO I CAR RESERVE A SPOT FOR YOUR CLUB,,SENCE THE PARKING HOLDS UP TO 90 CARS,,BUT I CAN SQUISHH A FEW MORE,,MORE DETALES WHEN I GET THE FLYER DONE!!STREETSTARS ,,RIDERCHRONICLES,,CONTACT ME.OHH AND OF COURSE THESE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> 
> 
> ...



WE WILL TRY TO BE THERE


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorraine_@Feb 26 2008, 08:16 PM~10038157
> *sup-"CHIPPER".......... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up? who is this?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

cant wait.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 27 2008, 08:03 PM~10045872
> *cant wait.
> *


x2


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10041744
> *SUNDAY JUNE 8TH,ME AND THE PEPS FROM CASA COLIMA WILL PUT A CAR SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,SO MARK THIS IN YOUR CALENDER,,ENOUGH SPACE FOR LO-LOS,IMPORTS,BIKES,CLASSICS,AND POLICE CARS,YEAH THE POLICE DEP,WILL BE DISPLAYING A CAR TOO,,SO DONT EVEN TRY TO GET CRAZY,CUZ YOUR AZZ WILL BE PUT IN JAIL((ABOUT 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM CAR SHOW PLACE)) WILL HAVE HOP,,SINGLE ,,DOUBLE,,AND RADICAL,,FOR THE KING OF THE NORTH WEST TITTLE,,PLUS$500.OO BONES,AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,AND BIKINI CONTEST$150 + TIPS,,LOTS OF FOOD AND CHECK THIS OUT,,THERE IS GONNA BE BEER AND TEQUILA FOR SALE TOO,,MARGARITAS AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DRINK,,((MUST BE 21 AND OVER))SO IF YOUR CAR CLUB IS ATTENDING THIS EVENT,,PLS CONTACT ME SO I CAR RESERVE A SPOT FOR YOUR CLUB,,SENCE THE PARKING HOLDS UP TO 90 CARS,,BUT I CAN SQUISHH A FEW MORE,,MORE DETALES WHEN I GET THE FLYER DONE!!STREETSTARS ,,RIDERCHRONICLES,,CONTACT ME.OHH AND OF COURSE THESE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THIS SHOW LOCATED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10046205
> *WHERE IS THIS SHOW LOCATED
> *


Portland area.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 27 2008, 09:49 PM~10046956
> *Portland area.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10041744
> *SUNDAY JUNE 8TH,ME AND THE PEPS FROM CASA COLIMA WILL PUT A CAR SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,SO MARK THIS IN YOUR CALENDER,,ENOUGH SPACE FOR LO-LOS,IMPORTS,BIKES,CLASSICS,AND POLICE CARS,YEAH THE POLICE DEP,WILL BE DISPLAYING A CAR TOO,,SO DONT EVEN TRY TO GET CRAZY,CUZ YOUR AZZ WILL BE PUT IN JAIL((ABOUT 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM CAR SHOW PLACE)) WILL HAVE HOP,,SINGLE ,,DOUBLE,,AND RADICAL,,FOR THE KING OF THE NORTH WEST TITTLE,,PLUS$500.OO BONES,AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,AND BIKINI CONTEST$150 + TIPS,,LOTS OF FOOD AND CHECK THIS OUT,,THERE IS GONNA BE BEER AND TEQUILA FOR SALE TOO,,MARGARITAS AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DRINK,,((MUST BE 21 AND OVER))SO IF YOUR CAR CLUB IS ATTENDING THIS EVENT,,PLS CONTACT ME SO I CAR RESERVE A SPOT FOR YOUR CLUB,,SENCE THE PARKING HOLDS UP TO 90 CARS,,BUT I CAN SQUISHH A FEW MORE,,MORE DETALES WHEN I GET THE FLYER DONE!!STREETSTARS ,,RIDERCHRONICLES,,CONTACT ME.OHH AND OF COURSE THESE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> 
> 
> ...


  KENDOGG VIDEOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LET ME KNOW IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN DO TO HELP, IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WILL BE CRACKEN BIGG PROPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ALL VIDEO FILMERS MUST ATTEND THIS SHOW,,WILL NEED ALL THE HELP POSSIBLE ,IS ALWAYS CRACKIN IN THE HILLSBORO SHOWS!CHECK THIS OUT,,IF YOU ARE TRAVELING 100 MILES OR BETTER,,FEE IS WAIVED,,YOU WILL BE FREE OF CHARGE!SO BRING YOUR RIDE AND SUPPORT THE NW SHOWS!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 28 2008, 02:11 PM~10051471
> *ALL VIDEO FILMERS MUST ATTEND THIS SHOW,,WILL NEED ALL THE HELP POSSIBLE ,IS ALWAYS CRACKIN IN THE HILLSBORO SHOWS!CHECK THIS OUT,,IF YOU ARE TRAVELING 100 MILES OR BETTER,,FEE IS WAIVED,,YOU WILL BE FREE OF CHARGE!SO BRING YOUR RIDE AND SUPPORT THE NW SHOWS!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good lookin out Big Billy


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10051471
> *ALL VIDEO FILMERS MUST ATTEND THIS SHOW,,WILL NEED ALL THE HELP POSSIBLE ,IS ALWAYS CRACKIN IN THE HILLSBORO SHOWS!CHECK THIS OUT,,IF YOU ARE TRAVELING 100 MILES OR BETTER,,FEE IS WAIVED,,YOU WILL BE FREE OF CHARGE!SO BRING YOUR RIDE AND SUPPORT THE NW SHOWS!!
> *


thats tight.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

good promo


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10045279
> *whats up? who is this?
> *


did you put your fuckin' car back together yet -" CHIPPER " ????????





























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10041744
> *SUNDAY JUNE 8TH,ME AND THE PEPS FROM CASA COLIMA WILL PUT A CAR SHOW FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,SO MARK THIS IN YOUR CALENDER,,ENOUGH SPACE FOR LO-LOS,IMPORTS,BIKES,CLASSICS,AND POLICE CARS,YEAH THE POLICE DEP,WILL BE DISPLAYING A CAR TOO,,SO DONT EVEN TRY TO GET CRAZY,CUZ YOUR AZZ WILL BE PUT IN JAIL((ABOUT 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM CAR SHOW PLACE)) WILL HAVE HOP,,SINGLE ,,DOUBLE,,AND RADICAL,,FOR THE KING OF THE NORTH WEST TITTLE,,PLUS$500.OO BONES,AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,AND BIKINI CONTEST$150 + TIPS,,LOTS OF FOOD AND CHECK THIS OUT,,THERE IS GONNA BE BEER AND TEQUILA FOR SALE TOO,,MARGARITAS AND WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DRINK,,((MUST BE 21 AND OVER))SO IF YOUR CAR CLUB IS ATTENDING THIS EVENT,,PLS CONTACT ME SO I CAR RESERVE A SPOT FOR YOUR CLUB,,SENCE THE PARKING HOLDS UP TO 90 CARS,,BUT I CAN SQUISHH A FEW MORE,,MORE DETALES WHEN I GET THE FLYER DONE!!STREETSTARS ,,RIDERCHRONICLES,,CONTACT ME.OHH AND OF COURSE THESE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> 
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10005719
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 2 2008, 06:36 PM~10072281
> *NICE PIC :biggrin:
> *


HEY JOKER,,DID YOUR CAR SMELLED LIKE SWEET PUSSY AFTER SHE SAT IN YOUR TRUNK? :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 24 2008, 03:59 PM~10019216
> *yakima olive gardern may 4th
> 
> Bellingham show is May 18th
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 2 2008, 06:36 PM~10072281
> *NICE PIC :biggrin:
> *


i hope she is there this year so we can have her take photos with all the cars.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

are other car clubs and solo riders trying to cruise yakima the whole weekend before cinco de mayo? :dunno:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 3 2008, 09:25 AM~10076146
> *
> *


CORRECTION JUNE 8TH,,NOT PORTLAND,, THE EVENT IS IN HILLSBORO OREGON,,WE MAY MOVE THIS SHOW TO A BIGGER PLACE SO WE CAN HANDLE MORE PPL AND CARS,,SENCE WE ARE WELCOMING ALL KINDS(IMPORTS,CLASSICS,TRUCKS,********,HOMIES,BROTHAS,DUDES,LO=LOS,MAMACITAS,BIKES,ANYTHING)MAYBE THE FAIRGROUNDS OR THE STADIUM,,BUT THIS SHOW IS FOR SHO HAPPENING IN HILLSBORO :cheesy:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 3 2008, 09:39 AM~10076714
> *i hope she is there this year so we can have her take photos with all the cars.
> *


We're bring her and a few others to all the shows this year so there will be more then just her to take photos with the cars  :thumbsup: .


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 3 2008, 04:43 PM~10079726
> *We're bring her and a few others to all the shows this year so there will be more then just her to take photos with the cars   :thumbsup: .
> *


I want a butt naked preview this week end of some of these ladys line it up


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2008, 06:23 PM~10080012
> *I want a butt naked preview this week end of some of these ladys line it up
> *




u need counseling


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 3 2008, 06:19 PM~10080462
> *u need counseling
> *


:biggrin: 
Why my addiction to naked women and tarter sauce isnt half as bad as nicks addiction to eating fried chiken at work and drawing dicks all day?????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Id like to thanks all of you car clubs and people involved in putting on shows in the NW and we need to support or try and support any and all the shows we can we have lost one of the longest running shows the chealis show because of lac of support if we dont do somthing about it we are going to lose our other shows too i know its cost alot of money to go to these shows for gas hotel food drink for those of you who do but we got alot of down time in the winter to stack them chips to make it to the shows have a few less drinks every week end of if your littlenick have a few less lap dances and burgers :biggrin: we gott do our part to keep the shows alive up here shit car pool if needed


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 4 2008, 01:28 AM~10083668
> *Id like to thanks all of you car clubs and people involved in putting on shows in the NW  and we need to support or try and support any and all the shows we can we have lost one of the longest running shows the chealis show because of lac of support if we dont do somthing about it we are going to lose our other shows too i know its cost alot of money to go to these shows for gas hotel food drink for those of you who do but we got alot of down time in the winter to stack them chips to make it to the shows have a few less drinks every week end of if your littlenick have a few less lap dances and burgers :biggrin: we gott do our part to keep the shows alive up here shit  car pool if needed
> *


AMEN bratha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10080995
> *:biggrin:
> Why my addiction to naked women and tarter sauce isnt half as bad as nicks addiction to eating fried chiken at work and drawing dicks all day?????
> *


WTF?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Sunnyside high school is having a car show this Saturday. Whoever is able to support this show should do so. This is a community car show and is asking for support from our community, some of the best lowriders shows on the west coast are high school shows, if we all do our part we could make this a great show in the years to come. Hope to see you there, tell all your homies.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10080995
> *:biggrin:
> Why my addiction to naked women and tarter sauce isnt half as bad as nicks addiction to eating fried chiken at work and drawing dicks all day?????
> *


wow! Nick, did you see that one comin?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 3 2008, 11:33 AM~10077443
> *are other car clubs and solo riders trying to cruise yakima the whole weekend before cinco de mayo? :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 4 2008, 01:28 AM~10083668
> *Id like to thanks all of you car clubs and people involved in putting on shows in the NW  and we need to support or try and support any and all the shows we can we have lost one of the longest running shows the chealis show because of lac of support if we dont do somthing about it we are going to lose our other shows too i know its cost alot of money to go to these shows for gas hotel food drink for those of you who do but we got alot of down time in the winter to stack them chips to make it to the shows have a few less drinks every week end of if your littlenick have a few less lap dances and burgers :biggrin: we gott do our part to keep the shows alive up here shit  car pool if needed
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2008, 05:23 PM~10080012
> *I want a butt naked preview this week end of some of these ladys line it up
> *


Ill see want I can setup for you Tony. :biggrin: 
Also we are having a going away cruise for Billy next weekend, and also just trying to bring together all the NW riders so make sure to tell everyone. I'll see you all out on the street......


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 4 2008, 09:58 PM~10091735
> *Ill see want I can setup for you Tony. :biggrin:
> Also we are having a going away cruise for Billy next weekend, and also just trying to bring together all the NW riders so make sure to tell everyone. I'll see you all out on the street......
> *



let me know time and place and i will try and make it out there for the cruise.


----------



## cowboy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 4 2008, 11:06 PM~10091772
> *let me know time and place and i will try and make it out there for the cruise.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10077443
> *are other car clubs and solo riders trying to cruise yakima the whole weekend before cinco de mayo? :dunno:
> *


u know we will b out there weather they r or not!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 4 2008, 09:58 PM~10091735
> *Ill see want I can setup for you Tony. :biggrin:
> Also we are having a going away cruise for Billy next weekend, and also just trying to bring together all the NW riders so make sure to tell everyone. I'll see you all out on the street......
> *


When on sat is that after his party at his uncles??? line that preview up for me :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 4 2008, 02:28 AM~10083668
> *Id like to thanks all of you car clubs and people involved in putting on shows in the NW  and we need to support or try and support any and all the shows we can we have lost one of the longest running shows the chealis show because of lac of support if we dont do somthing about it we are going to lose our other shows too i know its cost alot of money to go to these shows for gas hotel food drink for those of you who do but we got alot of down time in the winter to stack them chips to make it to the shows have a few less drinks every week end of if your littlenick have a few less lap dances and burgers :biggrin: we gott do our part to keep the shows alive up here shit  car pool if needed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 4 2008, 11:09 PM~10092176
> *When on sat is that after his party at his uncles??? line that preview up for me :biggrin:
> *


No, his party is this sat on the 8th the 15th is when we're setting up the big cruise.


:nicoderm: Sat. The 15th is when its going down come out and have some fun.:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 5 2008, 10:15 AM~10094646
> *No, his party is this sat on the 8th the 15th is when we're setting up the big cruise.
> :nicoderm: Sat. The 15th is when its going down come out and have some fun.:nicoderm:
> *


k line the preview up for both days then ok LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Tony you the biggest blue ball virgin mothafucka on the planet, you really cant get enough pussy huh? I bet you just left fucking strippers at the strip club and you already thinking about some pussy. :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 11:35 AM~10095223
> *Tony you the biggest blue ball virgin mothafucka on the planet, you really cant get enough pussy huh? I bet you just left fucking strippers at the strip club and you already thinking about some pussy. :wow:
> *


Ya but i fuck with skinny bitchs not fat ones that look like belly mother fucka you banged that thing and almost got raped by the shemale joey made babbies with wtf


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2008, 01:05 PM~10095518
> *Ya but i fuck with skinny bitchs not fat ones that look like belly mother fucka you banged that thing and almost got raped by the shemale joey made babbies with wtf
> *


Only way a skinny bitch gonna find your dick is if she hung you upside down, and thats maybe motha fucka.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 03:25 PM~10097164
> *Only way a skinny bitch gonna find your dick is if she hung you upside down, and thats maybe motha fucka.
> *


Shit fool whintey found my dick no problem the other night :biggrin: she said no you cant eat froot loops from her butt hole either


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2008, 01:05 PM~10095518
> *Ya but i fuck with skinny bitchs not fat ones that look like belly mother fucka you banged that thing and almost got raped by the shemale joey made babbies with wtf
> *


this foooo puting every1 on blast!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Mar 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10099454
> *this foooo puting every1 on blast!!!  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


HA HA HA i had too still waiting to make babies with lorry and you holding out on me LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin: shit man this is good....  


now can we get back on track with the car show thang....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ALL I WANNA KNOW WHOS COMING WIT DEM PEEPS FROM THE NORTH WEST


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Mar 5 2008, 10:57 PM~10101715
> *:biggrin: shit man this is good....
> now can we get back on track with the car show thang....
> *


We just shooting the shit while we wait for more show dates you worry bout getting me that fine ass broad from your myspace lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

well im single now  an i might hook uo with her for a booty call.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Mar 5 2008, 11:31 PM~10101907
> *well im single now   an i might hook uo with her for a booty call.... :biggrin:
> *


Sorry about you being single if its not what you want but if it is more power too you and take pics of that girl for me lol


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

DUDE IM TRYING TO HOOK UP SO I CAN DO THAT BUT SHE HARD TO GET TOO...U KNOW I THINGK SHES FREAK TOO.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Mar 5 2008, 11:37 PM~10101942
> *DUDE IM TRYING TO HOOK UP SO I CAN DO THAT BUT SHE HARD TO GET TOO...U KNOW I THINGK SHES FREAK TOO.
> *


Think fool you better know and then lets us all know including pics


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

have i ever let u down with pics..
















































all my pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

PINCHES PRESUMIDOS,,HERE IM PROUD TO PRESENT MY GIRLFRIEND


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SHE KINDA LOOKS LIKE BIG TONY :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Mar 5 2008, 11:50 PM~10101988
> *have i ever let u down with pics..
> 
> 
> ...


Hay now if you all really what some real pic's of some of the FullHouse models. All you have to do is give me a call and I'll hook you up pic's like this and shit behind closed doors....lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Just post them.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 6 2008, 08:13 AM~10103363
> *SHE KINDA LOOKS LIKE BIG TONY :biggrin:
> *


Fine as hell then NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 6 2008, 09:42 AM~10104115
> *Hay now if you all really what some real pic's of some of the FullHouse models. All you have to do is give me a call and I'll hook you up pic's like this and shit behind closed doors....lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can we get insertion pics shit like that make a porn dvd etc etc :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 6 2008, 12:20 PM~10104426
> *Can we get insertion pics shit like that make a porn dvd etc etc :biggrin:
> *


x2 man i just take pics an post them i dont pay to take pics if u know what i mean.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Chingon that was nasty cabron!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 18 2008, 09:32 AM~9969982
> *I said we were bringin a ten car hauler full.  that means 7 or 8 with the size.  But super deep and car pooled up following the trailer.
> Moses Lake is gonna be the super duper kick off.  I would like to get a few commitments like that as well.
> 
> ...


So how many Spokane cars coming to the Yakima shows before cinco de mayo? 509 Support it self.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*The day before the Yakima BLVD Show, there will be a BBQ at Fullbright Park in Yakima, hosted by Lowcos Car Club. Everyone is invited.*

Its easy to get there, go south down first street towards Miners (Fat Tony's Motel), through Union Gap, stay on first street, and you will come up to the freeway where you will see the park on the right.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 09:47 AM~10104160
> *Just post them.
> *


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 01:03 PM~10105226
> *WHAT UP BIGG NICK WHAT IT DUE USO</span> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 6 2008, 02:55 PM~10106143
> *WHAT UP BIGG NICK WHAT IT DUE USO
> *


Just right here dog, doing some online shopping, on myspace. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 12:03 PM~10105226
> *The day before the Yakima BLVD Show, there will be a BBQ at Fullbright Park in Yakima, hosted by Lowcos Car Club. Everyone is invited.
> 
> Its easy to get there, go south down first street towards Miners (Fat Tony's Motel), through Union Gap, stay on first street, and you will come up to the freeway where you will see the park on the right.
> *


Dont hate cause they kicked your ass out of miners for life for trying to swim in the batter tub fat ass much props to Lowcos for the bbq everybody get there b4 littledicknick if you wanna eat


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10108035
> *Dont hate cause they kicked your ass out of miners for life for trying to swim in the batter tub fat ass much props to Lowcos for the bbq everybody get there b4 littledicknick if you wanna eat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 6 2008, 08:48 PM~10109178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 04:47 PM~10107050
> *Just right here dog, doing some online shopping, on myspace. :biggrin:
> *


\ORALE CARNALE KEEP IN TOUCH


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 11:13 PM~10109989
> *:uh:
> *


you always at war wit big tone :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 7 2008, 09:27 AM~10112621
> *you always at war wit big tone :biggrin:
> *


Hes mad cause im getting skinnier and he cant stop eating or drawing dicks all day


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM+Mar 7 2008, 10:27 AM~10112621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a cure for blue balls mothafucka, its called sex with a girl!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 7 2008, 10:07 AM~10112955
> *:biggrin: This mothafucka lost 167 pounds, still looks like shrek, but thinks hes pussy magnet now!
> 
> There's a cure for blue balls mothafucka, its called sex with a girl!
> *


If your lucky ill let you film it and put it on the next streetstars but thats if you can but the motherfucking fork down and get back to making the dvd


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 02:03 PM~10105226
> *The day before the Yakima BLVD Show, there will be a BBQ at Fullbright Park in Yakima, hosted by Lowcos Car Club. Everyone is invited.
> 
> Its easy to get there, go south down first street towards Miners (Fat Tony's Motel), through Union Gap, stay on first street, and you will come up to the freeway where you will see the park on the right.
> *


why not at sportsman state park


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 7 2008, 12:29 PM~10113555
> *why not at sportsman state park
> *


Dont know, thats just where they picked. They have a liquor license so they will be selling beer.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS GUNNA BE A HOT WEEKEND.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 7 2008, 02:36 PM~10114108
> *Dont know, thats just where they picked. They have a liquor license so they will be selling beer.
> *


byob


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 7 2008, 07:27 PM~10117029
> *byob
> *


Bring
Your
Own
Bitches
:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*possible cruise next weekend*

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

SUNDAY JUNE 8TH, CASA COLIMA hillsboro. or

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 8 2008, 05:55 PM~10123168
> *possible cruise next weekend
> 
> sunnyside may 3rd
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SPICE 1 WILL BE PERFORMING IN MOSES LAKE. THATS HOW WE DO.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whos that?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 10 2008, 11:14 AM~10134057
> *whos that?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i though he was dead~~


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

thanks for the positive comments :thumbsdown:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2008, 09:35 AM~10133048
> *SPICE 1 WILL BE PERFORMING IN MOSES LAKE.  THATS HOW WE DO.
> *


taken it back 2 the day oooo-shit!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 10 2008, 06:09 PM~10136137
> *i though he was dead~~
> *


He got shot a few months back but he lived, one of my favorite rappers of all time.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is he a local rapper?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96BIG_BODY, specialequip

wasup buddy you bitch


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

:wow: ...whos spice 1......???......WOW....
i wouldent even call him old school, 
but shit, i guess that means we old.....
but to answer the question hes a bay legend
youtube him.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i dont like bay area shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Mar 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10138734
> *:wow: ...whos spice 1......???......WOW....
> i wouldent even call him old school,
> but shit, i guess that means we old.....
> ...


damn you right we are getting old i still have his tapes...yes tapes


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks like Lowco's is holding it down this year with shows and some BBQ :thumbsup: 

Looks like the N.W. is gonna be crakin this Summer, I'm shipping out 2 Pallets of Product out to the N.W. Tomorrow for Different Customers so I know of some cars being built for the Hopp Pit and Streets. And thanks for all those who have placed orders and that have came down personally for your parts, also * Big Props for the Vets that are Returning to the GAME After what seemed like Forever.* ( not giving names ) *Good luck !!!!*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I should have posted pictures of all the parts, all nice and Shiny Chrome Susp.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 10 2008, 08:54 PM~10139494
> *Looks like Lowco's is holding it down this year with shows and some BBQ :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like the N.W. is gonna be crakin this Summer, I'm shipping out 2 Pallets of Product out to the N.W. Tomorrow for Different Customers so I know of some cars being built for the Hopp Pit and Streets. And thanks for all those who have placed orders and that have came down personally for your parts, also  Big Props for the Vets that are Returning to the GAME After what seemed like Forever. ( not giving names )  Good luck !!!!
> *


  :biggrin: Thanks for letting me know them prices the other day too LOL


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

No problem Tony you know I Got you !!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 10 2008, 10:20 PM~10140253
> *No problem Tony you know I Got you !!!
> *


I know chipper but can i actually get them please you never called me back LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Hes from the bay before it went Dumb Dumb Dumb :biggrin: .


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

any more rappers going to do tha thang...but i know of a local groupe or single dude.his name is weaz from seattles first family :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

dat ***** swift is a local legend he should get a spot.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANYONE WANTS TO BUY MY HOPPER SET UP? 2 HILOW PISTON SPECIAL MADE(NEVER INSTALLED OR USED),2 PROHOPPER CHROME(NOT NEW))BUT LOOK GOOD,AND 1 GREEN DUMP(B-52),,PLUS ALL 1 INCHE TUBING, CHECK VALVES,,AND FITTINGS,10 HEAVY DUTY SELENOIDES(NEW IN BOX),ABOUT 30 COPPER ENDS FOR THE WIRE TO THE BATTERIES,1 BRAND NEW #11 MARZOCHI PUMP HEAD,PM IF INTERESTED,,LOW LOW PRICE,,GET A FREE OLD SCHOOL REDS PUMP WITH PURCHASE OF THIS SET UP,,AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF PARTS,CYLINDERS,AND PUMP COMPONENTS,also 5 mastercraft tires 175/75/14 brand new























..
sorry,,i know this topic is not to place an add for sale,,,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 11 2008, 07:10 AM~10141459
> *dat ***** swift is a local legend he should get a spot.
> *


Y cause he realted to bigfoot/sasqwatch?????


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 11 2008, 07:53 AM~10141684
> *ANYONE WANTS TO BUY MY  HOPPER SET UP? 2 HILOW PISTON SPECIAL MADE(NEVER INSTALLED OR USED),2 PROHOPPER CHROME(NOT NEW))BUT LOOK GOOD,AND 1 GREEN DUMP(B-52),,PLUS ALL 1 INCHE TUBING, CHECK VALVES,,AND FITTINGS,10  HEAVY DUTY SELENOIDES(NEW IN BOX),ABOUT 30 COPPER ENDS FOR THE WIRE TO THE BATTERIES,1 BRAND NEW #11 MARZOCHI PUMP HEAD,PM IF INTERESTED,,LOW LOW PRICE,,GET A FREE OLD SCHOOL REDS PUMP WITH PURCHASE OF THIS SET UP,,AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF PARTS,CYLINDERS,AND PUMP COMPONENTS,also 5 mastercraft tires 175/75/14 brand new
> 
> 
> ...




ese dumpe es tuyo?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like i aint missed shit


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2008, 08:35 AM~10133048
> *SPICE 1 WILL BE PERFORMING IN MOSES LAKE.  THATS HOW WE DO.
> *



ya see that shit there Big Shayne !!!!!!!! "SPICE MOTHER FUCKIN' ONE " at the Moses Lake show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot- Damn, if my truck ain't runnin' ,,,,i'll CRAWL up 
there !!!!!!!!!! " DAT'S MY ***** "!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



don't worry VENGENCE , your my nig. too !!! :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10143483
> *ya see that shit there Big Shayne !!!!!!!! "SPICE MOTHER FUCKIN' ONE " at the Moses Lake show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot- Damn, if my truck ain't runnin' ,,,,i'll CRAWL up
> there !!!!!!!!!! " DAT'S MY ***** "!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks big homie... :biggrin: 

im still wonderin what shows i get to attend this year,might be none :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10143483
> *ya see that shit there Big Shayne !!!!!!!! "SPICE MOTHER FUCKIN' ONE " at the Moses Lake show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot- Damn, if my truck ain't runnin' ,,,,i'll CRAWL up
> there !!!!!!!!!! " DAT'S MY ***** "!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



we will be glad to have you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

set it off big Grump


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 11 2008, 02:59 PM~10144029
> *set it off big Grump
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 11 2008, 03:15 PM~10144173
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO
> *


I do, large ice tea no sugar.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

is there any cruise this weekend?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey guys where the flyers at? i saw something about a show in colima in june? you guys post some flyers i'll post 'em up on the site for ya... check the sig, nick knows what's up :wave:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10143483
> *ya see that shit there Big Shayne !!!!!!!! "SPICE MOTHER FUCKIN' ONE " at the Moses Lake show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot- Damn, if my truck ain't runnin' ,,,,i'll CRAWL up
> there !!!!!!!!!! " DAT'S MY ***** "!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh so does that mean we are going to this show D?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"IT'S TEAM JENDA'S BITCH "..........

" COMMING TO STOMP ON A TOWN NEAR YOU " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:0 :0 :0    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 11 2008, 04:59 PM~10145276
> *Oh so does that mean we are going to this show  D?
> *


Ya why wouldnt you ?? we gotto to support as many NW shows as possible


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 11 2008, 06:23 PM~10145467
> *Ya why wouldnt you ?? we gotto to support as many NW shows as possible
> *


indeed x2 true words spoken big homie...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 11 2008, 06:23 PM~10145467
> *Ya why wouldnt you ?? we gotto to support as many NW shows as possible
> *


Cause it is a long ass drive but I guess It looks like Team Jendas will be there.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Dame i guess i better quit bullshitting and get this dame car back toegther.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 11 2008, 01:18 PM~10143313
> *ese dumpe es tuyo?
> *


it is now sence they kept my other 3 dumps  at the old place where i use to work,but i'll be glad to give it back if mine are returned as well


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10141684
> *ANYONE WANTS TO BUY MY  HOPPER SET UP? 2 HILOW PISTON SPECIAL MADE(NEVER INSTALLED OR USED),2 PROHOPPER CHROME(NOT NEW))BUT LOOK GOOD,AND 1 GREEN DUMP(B-52),,PLUS ALL 1 INCHE TUBING, CHECK VALVES,,AND FITTINGS,10  HEAVY DUTY SELENOIDES(NEW IN BOX),ABOUT 30 COPPER ENDS FOR THE WIRE TO THE BATTERIES,1 BRAND NEW #11 MARZOCHI PUMP HEAD,PM IF INTERESTED,,LOW LOW PRICE,,GET A FREE OLD SCHOOL REDS PUMP WITH PURCHASE OF THIS SET UP,,AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF PARTS,CYLINDERS,AND PUMP COMPONENTS,also 5 mastercraft tires 175/75/14 brand new
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK, how much? shoulda posted earlier aredy ordered a setup :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 11 2008, 05:28 PM~10145535
> *Cause it is a long ass drive but I guess It looks like Team Jendas will be there.
> *


You can make the drive Lowcos been doing good shows for years they only gunna get bigger and better but thats gunna take our support as well as other shows around here we gotto do what we can to keep this lifestyle alive up here


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 11 2008, 06:31 PM~10145561
> *You can make the drive Lowcos been doing good shows for years they only gunna get bigger and better but thats gunna take our support as well as other shows around here we gotto do what we can to keep this lifestyle alive up here
> *


I hear ya on that Big T that's why we went to their show last year in spokane and no other hoppers came so i guess i'll show my shit if thats the case. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh wait JR did show up with the monte.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

qvo billy how much man?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 11 2008, 05:34 PM~10145587
> *Oh wait JR did show up with the monte.
> *


Thanks to both of you for the support i forgot why i didnt make that show so im not at every show but i do attend all the ones i can (usually family reasons keep me) not driving distance LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

And i know your not gonna pass up free all you can eat hot -dogs , right ???

you can put whipped cream & strawberry's on em' and pretend their 

"BANANA - SPLITS " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 


 J/K ...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 11 2008, 06:34 PM~10145578
> *I hear ya on that Big T that's why we went to their show last year in spokane and no other hoppers came so i guess i'll show my shit if thats the case. :biggrin:
> *


WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT LAST YEAR BUT SPICE 1 IS GONNA B E IN MOSES LAKE. ALOT CLOSER TO PORTLAND. WE WOULD LIKE FOR U TO COME TO SPOKANE TOO WE HAVE A BIG ADDITION TO THE SHOW WE WILL ANOUNCE SOON.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 11 2008, 04:50 PM~10144752
> *hey guys where the flyers at? i saw something about a show in colima in june? you guys post some flyers i'll post 'em up on the site for ya... check the sig, nick knows what's up :wave:
> *


Yea, check the website, its tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*"The Boss" says "Lowcos car shows are the shit"! 
They got "big naked titties and booooooze".*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 11 2008, 11:48 PM~10148529
> *"The Boss" says "Lowcos car shows are the shit"!
> They got "big naked titties and booooooze".
> 
> ...


Good times.
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 11 2008, 11:46 PM~10148861
> *Good times.
> :roflmao:
> *


Dont worry bout those power lines.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2008, 12:24 AM~10149023
> *Dont worry bout those power lines.
> *


them power lines dont hurt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 12 2008, 08:11 AM~10150232
> *them power lines dont hurt
> *


All that and a bag of chips?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT BILLBOARD IS THE SHYT


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

damn, spice one in moses lake, what time are people meeting up this weekend? uffin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

WHATS UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 12 2008, 11:11 AM~10151468
> *THAT BILLBOARD IS THE SHYT
> *


x2


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 12 2008, 11:45 AM~10151953
> *damn, spice one in moses lake, what time are people meeting up this weekend? uffin:
> *



X2


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*sunnyside may 3rd

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

SUNDAY JUNE 8TH, CASA COLIMA hillsboro. or

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH*


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 13 2008, 08:19 AM~10158867
> *X2
> *


cruise info this weekend


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 13 2008, 10:52 AM~10159707
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> yakima olive gardern may 4th
> ...


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll have all vol, videos with me on the cruzz


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

were is everyone meeting up?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 13 2008, 09:02 PM~10164192
> *were is everyone meeting up?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE SHOW LINE UP SO FAR!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 13 2008, 09:02 PM~10164192
> *were is everyone meeting up?
> *


guess no1 wants to tell us...i better make some phone calls


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

wussup homies..is there a cruise comin up i dont know about?..let me know wussup


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 13 2008, 11:56 AM~10159739
> *
> *


So is there no puro locos show in june anymore?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 13 2008, 11:52 AM~10159707
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> yakima olive gardern may 4th
> ...


So is there no more puro locos show in june?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

any info on were to meet up yet??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 14 2008, 09:23 PM~10172400
> *So is there no puro locos show in june anymore?
> *



what it dew , Big Shayne ?? 

that sucks ,, Puro Locos is always one of my favorite shows !

Get ahold of me , ah-ight !!...........D-


what's - up "Hydrogirl" ..... i know your watchin' !!  


:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

it isnt rainin homies whats goin down?..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE EAST BAY GANGSTA "SPICE 1 " WILL BE IN THE HOUSE JUNE 22ND. IF YOU RAP AND WANT A SPICE 1 VERSE ON YOUR ALBIM, HIT ME UP. I GOT THA CONNECTA.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 15 2008, 09:34 AM~10174520
> *THE EAST BAY GANGSTA "SPICE 1 " WILL BE IN THE HOUSE JUNE 22ND.  IF YOU RAP AND WANT A SPICE 1 VERSE ON YOUR ALBIM, HIT ME UP.  I GOT THA CONNECTA.
> *


FAT TONY ONLY UNWRAPS, 
BURRITOS AND CHEESEBURGERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:18 AM~10174687
> *FAT TONY ONLY UNWRAPS,
> BURRITOS AND CHEESEBURGERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.
> *


do all you guys wake up this early daily?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 15 2008, 10:20 AM~10174695
> *do all you guys wake up this early daily?
> *


YES STONER.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:18 AM~10174687
> *FAT TONY ONLY UNWRAPS,
> BURRITOS AND CHEESEBURGERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.
> *


Motha fucka thats you i unwrap fine ass bitches from they cloths


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2008, 10:26 AM~10174712
> *Motha fucka thats you i unwrap fine ass bitches from they cloths
> *


YOUR LIL STUBBY ASS FAT FINGERS DON'T UNWRAP NO BITCHES!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 15 2008, 09:20 AM~10174695
> *do all you guys wake up this early daily?
> *


Nick never went to bed he stayed up eating fried chicken and chasing fat bitches all night


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:28 AM~10174720
> *YOUR LIL STUBBY ASS FAT FINGERS DON'T UNWRAP NO BITCHES!
> *


Oh ya you should have been out last night then and my fingers r ribbed for her pleasure  and ill take stubby fat finger over your LITTLEDICKNICK any day of the week


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2008, 10:29 AM~10174729
> *Nick never went to bed he stayed up eating fried chicken and chasing fat bitches all night
> *


YOU DIDN'T GO TO BED CAUSE YOU CANT, YOU THE ONLY MOTHAFUCKA ON THE PLANET GOES TO THE ESPRESSO STAND 10X A DAY, JUST CAUSE THE BITCHES IN BIKINIS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2008, 10:31 AM~10174739
> *Oh ya you should have been out last night then and my fingers r ribbed for her pleasure   and ill take stubby fat finger over your LITTLEDICKNICK any day of the week
> *


YOU DIDNT GET NOTHING BUT HARD DICK AND BLUE BALLS MOTHAFUCKA, YOU BETTER ORDER ANOTHER 32 ONCE, 10 SHOT EXTRA FAT EXPRESSO CAUSE YOU STILL SLEEPY.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:32 AM~10174742
> *YOU DIDN'T GO TO BED CAUSE YOU CANT, YOU THE ONLY MOTHAFUCKA ON THE PLANET GOES TO THE ESPRESSO STAND 10X A DAY, JUST CAUSE THE BITCHES IN BIKINIS.
> *



i thought my brother was the only one who did this.. :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 15 2008, 10:36 AM~10174763
> *i thought my brother was the only one who did this.. :0
> *


THIS FAT MOTHAFUCKA THE HORNIEST MOTHAFUCKA ON THE PLANET, BLUE BALLS ALL DAY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:32 AM~10174742
> *YOU DIDN'T GO TO BED CAUSE YOU CANT, YOU THE ONLY MOTHAFUCKA ON THE PLANET GOES TO THE ESPRESSO STAND 10X A DAY, JUST CAUSE THE BITCHES IN BIKINIS.
> *


Shit fool when i was on the phone with you yesterday when you where on the way to the BUFFET FAT ASS you surprisingly said you might skip the buffet and drive over cause you aint seen never seen a girl i a bikini b4


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:38 AM~10174772
> *THIS FAT MOTHAFUCKA THE HORNIEST MOTHAFUCKA ON THE PLANET, BLUE BALLS ALL DAY.
> *


BLUE is my favorite color but dont be mad at me cause i got a cock balls and you have a vagina its genitics fool deal with it your a fat hoe


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

you guys have me rollin hahaha.. every day you guys are doin this.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

EVERYDAY THIS MOTHAFUCKAS IN LINE BONERED UP WAITING FOR HIS EXTRA BIG EXTRA FAT EXPRESSO, HIM AND THAT OTHER FAT ASS "BELLY THE KID"!
"CAN WE GET 2 COOKIES WITH THAT TOO?" "THE EXTRA BIG ONES" COOKIES COFFEE AND BONERS, THATS THE MORNING ROUTINE!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:46 AM~10174812
> *EVERYDAY THIS MOTHAFUCKAS IN LINE BONERED UP WAITING FOR HIS EXTRA BIG EXTRA FAT EXPRESSO, HIM AND THAT OTHER FAT ASS "BELLY THE KID"!
> "CAN WE GET 2 COOKIES WITH THAT TOO?" "THE EXTRA BIG ONES" COOKIES COFFEE AND BONERS, THATS THE MORNING ROUTINE!
> *


Dont hate cause only thing getting hard on you is your nipples and your clitoris


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

PEACE OUT FAT TONY, OH YA SUPPORT THE SHOWS. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:52 AM~10174843
> * YA SUPPORT THE SHOWS.
> *


X2


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:18 AM~10174687
> *FAT TONY ONLY UNWRAPS,
> BURRITOS AND CHEESEBURGERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.
> *


do all you guys wake up this early daily?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

:yes: uffin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ALL YOU BIG HORNY FUCKS TALK ABOUT IS FAT FAST FOOD AND BITCHES IN BIKINIS,,IM GONNA HAVE TO ORDER A SUPER PLATO FULL WITH TACOS WHEN YOU COME TO THE CASA COLIMA HOP AND SHOW JUNE 8TH


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 15 2008, 07:51 AM~10174037
> *what it dew , Big Shayne ??
> 
> that sucks ,, Puro Locos is always one of my favorite shows !
> ...


Oh my bad D i mistaked their show is july and august so we will hit them up and in june will can hit up the moses lake show. Man i better start saving my gas money


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 15 2008, 10:22 AM~10175023
> *Oh my bad D i mistaked their show is july and august so we will hit them up and in june will can hit up the moses lake show. Man i better start saving my gas money
> *



i wanna do a "GAS-HOPP , W/ SPICE ONE IN THE PASS. SEAT "!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 15 2008, 07:48 AM~10174307
> *it isnt rainin homies whats goin down?..
> *


Hay homie I’m letting everyone know about the cruzz that is going on this weekend. 
If it since it rain most of the day Sat. day, and Sunday is going to be sunny we are lookin to get everyone out to meet up at XXX burger place at 12:00


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

is the cruise makin its way back to seattle?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 15 2008, 12:20 PM~10175552
> *Hay homie I’m letting everyone know about the cruzz that is going on this weekend.
> If it since it rain most of the day Sat. day, and Sunday is going to be sunny we are lookin to get everyone out to meet up at XXX burger place at 12:00
> *


vw car show there tommor...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

if anyone looking for a 58...there one at the puyallup swap meet this week for $1700 rust in common place missing headlight..dunno bout engine/trans...but the catch is...it a belair....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

if anyone looking for a 58...there one at the puyallup swap meet this week for $1700 rust in common place missing headlight..dunno bout engine/trans...but the catch is...it a belair....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEEEEEE


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 15 2008, 02:38 PM~10176162
> *is the cruise makin its way back to seattle?
> *


ya we will be going back to seattle and any were else be can ride to....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 15 2008, 05:25 PM~10176345
> *if anyone looking for a 58...there one at the puyallup swap meet this week for $1700 rust in common place missing headlight..dunno bout engine/trans...but the catch is...it a belair....
> *


2dr?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 15 2008, 09:18 AM~10174687
> *FAT TONY ONLY UNWRAPS,
> BURRITOS AND CHEESEBURGERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.
> *


do all you guys wake up this early daily?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 16 2008, 02:42 AM~10178962
> *do all you guys wake up this early daily?
> *


Wtf u so obessed with that 4 lol LITTLEDICKNICK never sleeps he sits around eating and drawing dicks all da i think hes GAY :uh:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2008, 02:44 AM~10178963
> *Wtf u so obessed with that 4 lol LITTLEDICKNICK never sleeps he sits around eating and drawing dicks all da i think hes GAY :uh:
> *


i just realized that the more i clicked the back and hit ok, the more i posted haha that's fucked up uffin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

just making my monthly check in....... :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 15 2008, 12:20 PM~10175552
> *Hay homie I’m letting everyone know about the cruzz that is going on this weekend.
> If it since it rain most of the day Sat. day, and Sunday is going to be sunny we are lookin to get everyone out to meet up at XXX burger place at 12:00
> *


stil going on?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

good morning northwest riders. big tone, what's crackin?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Nick, whats crackin pumpkin?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2008, 10:21 AM~10180168
> *good morning northwest riders.  big tone, what's crackin?
> *


Not alot same old shit nick still cracking chairs at the buffet joint with his fat ass


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2008, 04:49 PM~10181881
> *Not alot same old shit nick still cracking chairs at the buffet joint with his fat ass
> *


i already know


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Mar 16 2008, 04:49 PM~10181881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it that you two, will insult me for no good reason at any given time? What friends you are.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 12:00 AM~10185483
> *Why is it that you two, will insult me for no good reason at any given time? What friends you are.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: You need a hug or what?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 17 2008, 12:05 AM~10185495
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: You need a hug or what?
> *


You need some pliers?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2008, 11:00 PM~10185483
> *Why is it that you two, will insult me for no good reason at any given time? What friends you are.
> *


This coming from the guy who when i call him he says whats up FAT BOY :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2008, 03:38 AM~10185851
> *This coming from the guy who when i call him he says whats up FAT BOY  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: Dont get butt hurt fat boy.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 15 2008, 12:41 PM~10175381
> *i wanna do a "GAS-HOPP , W/ SPICE ONE IN THE PASS. SEAT "!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 15 2008, 08:41 PM~10177816
> *2dr?
> *


yeah it was a 2dr i lost the number :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 01:03 AM~10185647
> *You need some pliers?
> *


Naw... I got plenty of them.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 09:12 AM~10187353
> *:biggrin:  Dont get butt hurt fat boy.
> *


Im never butt hurt fatty but i know your fat ass hurt with all them splinter in it form the chairs u crack at the buffet joints


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10188616
> *Im never butt hurt fatty but i know your fat ass hurt with all them splinter in it form the chairs u crack at the buffet joints
> *


Where I come from them's fightin words.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10188616
> *Im never butt hurt fatty but i know your fat ass hurt with all them splinter in it form the chairs u crack at the buffet joints
> *


Mothafucka takes jaws of life to get your fat ass outta buffett boths, murdering plates of food.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 17 2008, 12:51 PM~10188627
> *Where I come from them's fightin words.
> *


Where you come from they ride mini trucks.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10188616
> *Im never butt hurt fatty but i know your fat ass hurt with all them splinter in it form the chairs u crack at the buffet joints
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 17 2008, 11:51 AM~10188627
> *Where I come from them's fightin words.
> *


LITTLEDICKNICK couldnt fight his way out of a wet paper bag and nick dont get mad cause your fat ass is about to run every lasy mothafuckin buffett joint in the 509 out of bussiness fool damn slow down fool ha ha ha


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 02:44 PM~10189950
> *Where you come from they ride mini trucks.
> *



hey, now - " easy boys " this shits gittin' serious now !!!!

:angry: :angry: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 03:44 PM~10189950
> *Where you come from they ride mini trucks.
> *


Ride them... Like skateboards or what?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2008, 06:14 PM~10191223
> *LITTLEDICKNICK couldnt fight his way out of a wet paper bag and nick dont get mad cause your fat ass is about to run every lasy mothafuckin buffett joint in the 509 out of bussiness fool damn slow down fool ha ha ha
> *


Who you fightin with them lil fat stubby T-REX arms?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 17 2008, 05:45 PM~10190982
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Calm down virgin.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 10:09 PM~10194325
> *Who you fightin with them lil fat stubby T-REX arms?
> *


Dont get mad u still might get int he buffetts over this side the mountain littledick fat boy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 10:10 PM~10194329
> *Calm down virgin.
> *


Now that was :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2008, 11:10 PM~10194329
> *Calm down virgin.
> *


who you callin virgin? 

i hear you suffer from dickydo disease

YA BELLY HANG OUT FURTHER THAN YA DICKY DO.... :roflmao: 

i aint got that problem,i keep losing weight,you must be finding all the weight i lose,:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2008, 11:59 PM~10194623
> *Dont get mad u still might get int he buffetts over this side the mountain littledick fat boy
> *


its been slow as hell where i work.....


HEY TONY BRING HIM TO THE BUFFET AT THE CASINO....

I DOUBT HE COULD CLOSE THAT ONE DOWN...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2008, 08:18 AM~10196015
> *who you callin virgin?
> 
> i hear you suffer from dickydo disease
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2008, 08:19 AM~10196025
> *its been slow as hell where i work.....
> HEY TONY BRING HIM TO THE BUFFET AT THE CASINO....
> 
> ...


Doode dont let Shreks dad fool you, this mothafucka once ordered a combination plate at a mexican restaurant, and a side order of ONE POUND of CARNE ASADA, one pound mothafucka! That shit is usually sold by the once! This mothafucka told the waitress to bring 2 diet cokes, EVERY 2 MINUTES, EVERY 2 MINUTES MOTHAFUCKA!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 17 2008, 08:17 PM~10192550
> *Ride them...  Like skateboards or what?
> *


Like DILDOS!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 17 2008, 07:22 PM~10191808
> *hey, now - " easy boys " this shits gittin' serious now !!!!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:        :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


Diamond, you the only one that takes mini trucks serious. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 10:23 AM~10196811
> *Doode dont let Shreks dad fool you, this mothafucka once ordered a combination plate at a mexican restaurant, and a side order of ONE POUND of CARNE ASADA, one pound mothafucka! That shit is usually sold by the once! This mothafucka told the waitress to bring 2 diet cokes, EVERY 2 MINUTES, EVERY 2 MINUTES MOTHAFUCKA!
> *


HAHAHA THATS FUNNY,BUT I SERIOUSLY DOUBT YOU N TONY COMBINED COULD CLOSE OUR BUFFET DOWN,LOL WE HAVE HAD 2 FOR 1 DEALS GOIN AND EVEN THAT COULDNT CLOSE US,SEATED OVER 1,000 PEOPLE IN A DAY AND TRUST ME IT BARELY PHASED US.... :biggrin: 

WHEN THE LINE TO GET IN STRINGS AROUND THE ENTIRE CASINO YOU KNOW WE DOIN SOMETHIN RIGHT...   

BESIDES I HEAR YOU LIKE ME,CANT STAY AWAY FROM CHICKEN..... :biggrin: 

I JUST CANT STAY AWAY FROM BAKED CHICKEN INSTEAD THOUGH...IM STILL A HEALTHY FOOD EATER.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 10:26 AM~10196843
> *Diamond, you the only one that takes mini trucks serious. :biggrin:
> *


HEY NOW MY FIRST 2 RIDES WERE MINI TRUCKS,

AN 81 S10 (PROJECT SOLD TO OLDER BROTHER)
AND A 77 DATSUN EXT. CAB (SLAMMED)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 09:23 AM~10196811
> *Doode dont let Shreks dad fool you, this mothafucka once ordered a combination plate at a mexican restaurant, and a side order of ONE POUND of CARNE ASADA, one pound mothafucka! That shit is usually sold by the once! This mothafucka told the waitress to bring 2 diet cokes, EVERY 2 MINUTES, EVERY 2 MINUTES MOTHAFUCKA!
> *


That shit was good as fuck too thats the day you have me eat biria(goat) the waitress was hot i woudl have ate her panocha for desert


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2008, 11:22 AM~10197226
> *That shit was good as fuck too thats the day you have me eat biria(goat) the waitress was hot i woudl have ate her panocha for desert
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2008, 10:37 AM~10196941
> *HAHAHA THATS FUNNY,BUT I SERIOUSLY DOUBT YOU N TONY COMBINED COULD CLOSE OUR BUFFET DOWN,LOL WE HAVE HAD 2 FOR 1 DEALS GOIN AND EVEN THAT COULDNT CLOSE US,SEATED OVER 1,000 PEOPLE IN A DAY AND TRUST ME IT BARELY PHASED US.... :biggrin:
> 
> WHEN THE LINE TO GET IN STRINGS AROUND THE ENTIRE CASINO YOU KNOW WE DOIN SOMETHIN RIGHT...
> ...


Doode no one trying to shut down your buffet, you on one.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 11:44 AM~10197431
> *Doode no one trying to shut down your buffet, you on one.
> *


best buffet in the state,not to mention great gaming there too.... :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 09:26 AM~10196843
> *Diamond, you the only one that takes mini trucks serious. :biggrin:
> *



"oh-snap !!" ...........well, that's what my " axel " did when 

"YOUR SISTERS FAT ASS HOPPED IN "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

hey -BIG TONY , 


"ya got a "DUALLY" for sale ???"


:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2008, 12:18 PM~10197788
> *"oh-snap !!" ...........well, that's what my " axel " did when
> 
> "YOUR SISTERS FAT ASS HOPPED IN "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


:roflmao: now thats damn funny!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2008, 12:18 PM~10197788
> *"oh-snap !!" ...........well, that's what my " axel " did when
> 
> "YOUR SISTERS FAT ASS HOPPED IN "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 11:41 AM~10197995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2008, 12:43 PM~10198007
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just reinforce it, like I did my bed frame, for when virgence moms come over.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 10:24 AM~10196828
> *Like DILDOS!
> *


I don't know shit about ridin dildos... maybe you could enlighten me.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 11:45 AM~10198026
> *Just reinforce it, like I did my bed frame, for when virgence moms come over.
> *



"VIRGENCE" !!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS SOME SERIOUS SHIT, NICK, YOU R MY BRUDDA FROM ANUDDA MUDDA SO SIMMER DOWN. I'M NOT TRYING TO GET YOUR PANOCHA ALL WET. REMEMBER LARGE ICE T NO LEMON..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 18 2008, 01:12 PM~10198254
> *"VIRGENCE" !!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He was outta here quick, need cold water on the blue balls prolly. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 01:24 PM~10198347
> *He was outta here quick, need cold water on the blue balls prolly.  :biggrin:
> *


no i was gettin to my place,since i was at my brothers...

i had to get to my place to check on a couple connections...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 12:34 PM~10198407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 No bullshit , you guy's deffinately dooooooz it big !!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i better not stand too close to "Spice 1" .....................



















" I might get ...." DIAMOND ENVEY " !!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN- SOUNDING LIKE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS UP NORTH!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 18 2008, 01:46 PM~10198903
> *MAN- SOUNDING LIKE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS UP NORTH!!!!!
> *



What's-up RIDER ?????
still wait'n on the decals homie ????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 18 2008, 02:46 PM~10198903
> *MAN- SOUNDING LIKE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS UP NORTH!!!!!
> *



no doubt bro. thanks for noticing. by the way, Lowcos has 5 new cars comin out this year.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:34 PM~10198407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice flyer grump, good job.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 03:37 PM~10199290
> *thats a nice flyer grump,  good job.
> *


Thanks for noticing bro.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2008, 02:16 PM~10198708
> *no i was gettin to my place,since i was at my brothers...
> 
> i had to get to my place to check on a couple connections...
> *


:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ghea


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2008, 09:37 AM~10196941
> *HAHAHA THATS FUNNY,BUT I SERIOUSLY DOUBT YOU N TONY COMBINED COULD CLOSE OUR BUFFET DOWN,LOL WE HAVE HAD 2 FOR 1 DEALS GOIN AND EVEN THAT COULDNT CLOSE US,SEATED OVER 1,000 PEOPLE IN A DAY AND TRUST ME IT BARELY PHASED US.... :biggrin:
> 
> WHEN THE LINE TO GET IN STRINGS AROUND THE ENTIRE CASINO YOU KNOW WE DOIN SOMETHIN RIGHT...
> ...


now you just got to work on the food out there....tulalip and muckleshoot is where it at skagit when i m up there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO HATE FO 08


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 18 2008, 06:02 PM~10200502
> *now you just got to work on the food out there....tulalip and muckleshoot is where it at skagit when i m up there
> *


TRUST ME IF I WAS COOKIN HOMIE,THERE WOULD BE LIKE 5X THE BBQ FOOD OUT THERE  

WE HAVE A REALLY COOL OLDER COUPLE THAT COOKS AND TRUST ME THEY COME OUT WITH SOME BADASS FOOD,TRUST ME I SEE IT BEFORE ANYONE IN THE BUFFET DOES,AND I GET TO TEST HALF OF IT FIRST,EXCEPT WHATEVER HAS PEPPERS AND ONIONS DUE TO MY BEING ALLERGIC..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 04:40 PM~10199799
> *:0
> *


WELL I HAVE NOW GAINED ANOTHER CLIENT IN MY SIDEWORK,

THIS ONE BETTER NOT GET ALL PUSHY ON ME THOUGH..


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2008, 06:24 PM~10201208
> *TRUST ME IF I WAS COOKIN HOMIE,THERE WOULD BE LIKE 5X THE BBQ FOOD OUT THERE
> 
> WE HAVE A REALLY COOL OLDER COUPLE THAT COOKS AND TRUST ME THEY COME OUT WITH SOME BADASS FOOD,TRUST ME I SEE IT BEFORE ANYONE IN THE BUFFET DOES,AND I GET TO TEST HALF OF IT FIRST,EXCEPT WHATEVER HAS PEPPERS AND ONIONS DUE TO MY BEING ALLERGIC..
> *



next time i go out i tell you....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 10 2008, 10:54 PM~10139494
> *Looks like Lowco's is holding it down this year with shows and some BBQ :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like the N.W. is gonna be crakin this Summer, I'm shipping out 2 Pallets of Product out to the N.W. Tomorrow for Different Customers so I know of some cars being built for the Hopp Pit and Streets. And thanks for all those who have placed orders and that have came down personally for your parts, also  Big Props for the Vets that are Returning to the GAME After what seemed like Forever. ( not giving names )  Good luck !!!!
> *


THANKS RICK AND BLACKMAGIC BIG MIKE SAYS THE PALLETS OF CHROME LOOK GREAT AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH 





http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/ONET...87/IMG_0917.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/ONET...87/IMG_0916.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/ONET...87/IMG_0915.jpg

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 10 2008, 10:57 PM~10139539
> *I should have posted pictures of all the parts, all nice and Shiny Chrome Susp.
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 10 2008, 10:57 PM~10139539
> *I should have posted pictures of all the parts, all nice and Shiny Chrome Susp.
> *


THANKS RICK AND BLACKMAGIC THAT SHIT IS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey is that a one of those new toyota tacoma rear ends? :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THE PICS I HAVNT POST PICS IN A WHILE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> THANKS RICK AND BLACKMAGIC BIG MIKE SAYS THE PALLETS OF CHROME LOOK GREAT AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2008, 07:12 PM~10201553
> *THANKS RICK AND BLACKMAGIC BIG MIKE SAYS THE PALLETS OF CHROME LOOK GREAT  AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> ...



Them trailing arms taller then vengence :biggrin: nice shit Mike


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 18 2008, 09:21 PM~10201637
> *Hey is that a one of those new toyota tacoma rear ends? :biggrin:
> *



YOUR DAMN RIGHT IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 18 2008, 09:21 PM~10201637
> *Hey is that a one of those new toyota tacoma rear ends? :biggrin:
> *



HERE IS ANOTHER LOOK AT IT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 02:34 PM~10198407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To bad my caddy wont be done for this show, especially since I named it after one of Spice ones best albums 187 Pure.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10201657
> *Them trailing arms taller then vengence :biggrin:  nice shit Mike
> *


Prolly get more pussy than virgence too, good lookin mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10202474
> *To bad my caddy wont be done for this show, especially since I named it after one of Spice ones best albums 187 Pure.
> *


WHAT DO U NEED TO MAKE IT HAPPEN, LETS GET IT THERE.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 12:23 AM~10203100
> *WHAT DO U NEED TO MAKE IT HAPPEN, LETS GET IT THERE.
> *


A miracle


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i'm fresh outta those


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2008*

LOWCOS CAR CLUB
2008 HOP CONTEST
OFFICIAL RULES
(APPLIES TO ALL SHOWS SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS DVD)

1. Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event.
2. Failure to comply with a LOWCOS judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification.
3. All vehicles must “hop”.
4. LOWCOS inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
5. All vehicles must have the same original frame throughout the year or must re-qualify as a new car. A vehicle’s body may be replaced with exact same make and model.
6. Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional.replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7. Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. 8. A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9. All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. LOWCOS officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Radical Hoppers are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10. Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show.
11. Vehicles must also have a complete operating engine, radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 185/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
12. For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
13. Under-hood batteries must be secured, and cannot be connected to the hydraulics.
14. All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
15. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). A KEY MUST BEIN THE TRUNK LOCK. Trunk must remain closed while in hopping arena and trunk man must stay one step from car during round, except for emergencies. Opening trunk, including for emergencies, ends car’s round.
16. To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions!
17. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed.
18. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (5) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within (5) minutes of the call shall result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing.
19. Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, LOWCOS or the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
20. The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
21. No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
22. Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
23. No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules!
24. These Car Hop General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition.
25. At the discretion of LOWCOS or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.
26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.
27. Prizes: A First Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00. Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, LUXURY HOP(SINGLE AND DOUBLE) and Radical Hop. In the event of a tie, contestants will not split the prize; there will be “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will nose up. (LUXURY CLASS IS VEHICLES 1976 AND NEWER)
Car Hopping Rules
The following rules apply to Single-Pump and Double-Pump Car Hop Classes.
1. The Car Hop General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2. Car’s lift height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3. A car with one pump to the front is considered a single-pump; any car with two pumps to the front a double-pump, including luxury cars. Maximum two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. Front pump tank size must not be larger than 11.5”X 6” with ¼” maximum thickness for steel tanks. Rear pumps must have standard size (maximum size 9x5 3/4-inch) and thickness (maximum 1/16-inch) tanks. No square tanks allowed. Only two cylinders front and two cylinders rear. PUMPS can be mounted anywhere. BUMPER MUST LAYOUT TO 16".
4. Limit on batteries: (10) for single-pump, (14) for double-pump. All batteries must be visible, attached to car and connected. Limit on battery size/weight: Group 31 (or 31 Stud); 70 pounds each. Limit on base and rack materials: base material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch box tube; rack material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch angle iron. Rack(s) may have only one layer squared out. Total of all material in setup (including pump, battery and solenoid racks, brackets and mounts, but not battery tie downs) for single-pump: cannot exceed 18 running feet of angle iron and 18 running feet of square tubing; for double-pump: cannot exceed 25 feet of angle iron and 25 running feet of square tubing. Battery tie downs: decided by the discretion of LOWCOS judge. No bottom plates allowed. Car must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
5. The rear suspension components including, trailing arms, rear shocks and springs must be mounted on their original mounting positions. Bushings on rear shocks, trailing arms, sway bars, banana bars, leaf springs and all A-arms must be new or in good shape. No bolts used for extensions on any control arm, trailing arms or rear shocks. Bolts must be stock or direct replacement length and weight. No bent bolts or suspension control arms allowed. Trailing arms can be reinforced. Rear Shocks are optional. Upper and lower shock mounts must be original. Rear shock mounting brackets may not be altered only reinforced. When rear end is fully locked up, rear shock length or distance between mounts cannot exceed 30 inches for single pump class, 35 inches for double pump Impalas and 34 inches for double pump luxury cars. No cuts or modifications to the rear end including notching the frame or cross members, with these exceptions: Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to one (1) inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications.
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 08:33 AM~10204173
> *i'm fresh outta those
> *


Let me know when you get them back in stock.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 19 2008, 11:57 AM~10206205
> *Let me know when you get them back in stock.
> *


Why so you can pattern them? :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 01:14 PM~10206357
> *Why so you can pattern them? :uh:
> *


Maybe


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 19 2008, 12:34 PM~10206523
> *Maybe
> *


 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

sooooo, no "truck" class ????


  :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

yes we will have a truck hop.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 01:33 PM~10207045
> *yes we will have a truck hop.
> *


*RULE 17 IS THE TRUF!*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 12:33 PM~10207045
> *yes we will have a truck hop.
> *



" I LOVE YOU GRUMPY " !!!!!!!!!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

no full open mouth kisses


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 03:56 PM~10207670
> *no full open mouth kisses
> *


Liar :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10207670
> *no full open mouth kisses
> *


 I promise !!

:cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 19 2008, 04:00 PM~10208156
> *:roflmao:
> *


rider, he was lookin at your butt, watch out,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 11:56 AM~10205647
> *MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2008</span>
> 
> LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> ...






So shocks are optional right? and on single pump bottom trailing arms whats the max you can extend?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10201657
> *Them trailing arms taller then vengence :biggrin:  nice shit Mike
> *


damn then they must be taller than you bro,you forget you only an inch at max taller than me homie.... :biggrin:  


indeed nice stuff mike....


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10207114
> *DONT WORRY BOUT RULE 17 EITHER, FROM THE DOOR IS ALLOWED.
> *


cars look the best when people hit it from the door real o.g.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 19 2008, 04:19 PM~10208845
> *cars look the best when people hit it from the door real o.g.
> *


x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 19 2008, 05:19 PM~10208845
> *cars look the best when people hit it from the door real o.g.
> *


Not if you bald, wearing booty tight levis, and all horny off that viagra.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 19 2008, 05:19 PM~10208845
> *cars look the best when people hit it from the door real o.g.
> *


X3 :biggrin: 


BUT I HAVE NO CHOICE,SINCE ITS HARD TO REACH THAT HIGH WITH MY CAR  

SO IM STUCK WITH A SWITCH CORD... :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 05:37 PM~10209016
> *X3  :biggrin:
> BUT I HAVE NO CHOICE,SINCE ITS HARD TO REACH THAT HIGH WITH MY CAR
> 
> ...


You a switch hitter alright.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 05:37 PM~10209016
> *X3  :biggrin:
> BUT I HAVE NO CHOICE,SINCE ITS HARD TO REACH THAT HIGH WITH MY CAR
> 
> ...


Be easy you little Ewok. Your just like Matt Roloff getting all riled up! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 05:42 PM~10209052
> *You a switch hitter alright.
> *


HAHAHA :nono:

if things keep goin in a positive way for me,i should be havin the juice for my olds this summer,as long as the attorney dont cost me everything... :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 05:45 PM~10209074
> *HAHAHA :nono:
> 
> if things keep goin in a positive way for me,i should be havin the juice for my olds this summer,as long as the attorney dont cost me everything... :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 19 2008, 05:45 PM~10209072
> *Be easy you little Ewok. Your just like Matt Roloff getting all riled up! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :roflmao: 



pm sent....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2008, 03:10 PM~10208269
> *rider, he was lookin at your butt, watch out,
> *


U CRAZY BIG G!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 19 2008, 06:40 PM~10209596
> *U CRAZY BIG G!!
> *


lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALM DOWN V- YOU LIKE A LIL BADGER !!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 19 2008, 06:45 PM~10209643
> *CALM DOWN V- YOU LIKE A LIL BADGER !!
> *


i am calm,i just have to stop drinkin energy drinks like they normal soda,at least they keep me awake :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



whassup big homie :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 12:14 PM~10206357
> *Why so you can pattern them? :uh:
> *


WE WILL BE THERE WITH AT LEAST 2 RADICAL HOPPERS CANDIED AND CHROMED,WITH KNOCKED OUT BRAINS WERE LOOKING FOR THAT G BALL
SO WE CAN REALLY PARTY.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 19 2008, 07:23 PM~10210050
> *WE WILL BE THERE WITH AT LEAST 2 RADICAL HOPPERS CANDIED AND CHROMED,WITH KNOCKED OUT BRAINS WERE LOOKING FOR THAT G BALL
> SO WE CAN REALLY PARTY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 19 2008, 04:19 PM~10208845
> *cars look the best when people hit it from the door real o.g.
> *


 sup- Capone , where you been ?
don't tell me you got better things to do then waste your 
life on this damn computerized soap opera ???

WELLLLLL ?? 

J/K ...........peace , D-


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 19 2008, 08:19 PM~10210610
> *sup- Capone , where you been ?
> don't tell me you got better things to do then waste your
> life on this damn computerized soap opera ???
> ...


hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*sunnyside may 3rd

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

SUNDAY JUNE 8TH, CASA COLIMA hillsboro. or

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

showtime end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Aug 24th date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway <<<< FIXED ITS THE DATE

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH*


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 19 2008, 08:36 PM~10210781
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> yakima olive gardern may 4th
> ...




any bbq going on so we can hang out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 03:50 PM~10208590
> *damn then they must be taller than you bro,you forget you only an inch at max taller than me homie....  :biggrin:
> indeed nice stuff mike....
> *


WHAT THE FUCK U SMOKING CHUCKIE U ONLY 4FT TALL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 12:40 PM~10207114
> *DONT WORRY BOUT RULE 17 EITHER, FROM THE DOOR IS ALLOWED.
> *


Grump can u confirm or deny this please??????


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10210050
> *WE WILL BE THERE WITH AT LEAST 2 RADICAL HOPPERS CANDIED AND CHROMED,WITH KNOCKED OUT BRAINS WERE LOOKING FOR THAT G BALL
> SO WE CAN REALLY PARTY.
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10211541
> *Grump can u confirm or deny this please??????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10211541
> *Grump can u confirm or deny this please??????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Tony coming from the door again !!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

so is single pump allowed to extend lower trailerarms or no ... it was not stated in the rules


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10212060
> *:0  :0  :0  Tony coming from the door again !!!!
> *


Door or switchcord im gunna chip either way ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 PM~10211497
> *WHAT THE FUCK U SMOKING CHUCKIE U ONLY 4FT TALL
> *


that would make you 4ft 1 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUST HAVE BEEN A BUMPER CROP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 05:15 AM~10213377
> *that would make you 4ft 1  :biggrin:
> *


Put down the crack pipe


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 19 2008, 09:19 PM~10210610
> *sup- Capone , where you been ?
> don't tell me you got better things to do then waste your
> life on this damn computerized soap opera ???
> ...


i'm stil here ain't going no where.you ready for the summer?i seen you on 122nd about a month ago.ya soap opera shit but atleast i don't pay to watch it.lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 06:45 PM~10209078
> *hahaha :roflmao:
> pm sent....
> *


you should ask matt to finance you on blue.not hat'in just a idea. :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERE THEY ARE AGAIN, SO THERES NO CONFUSION, HOPPING FROM THE DOOR IS ALLOWED! *



THE OTHER QUESTIONS THAT WHERE ASKED ARE BEING DISCUSSED RIGHT NOW AND GRUMPY WILL ANSWER THEM LATER TODAY, AND CONFIRM THE HOPPING FROM THE DOOR QUESTION, JUST FOR FAT TONY.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

SORRY TOO MUCH TOO READ, CAN YOU HAVE EXTENDABLE TRAILING ARMS FOR A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Grump should be here later to answer that, but from what i read "Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to one (1) inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches." i think your answer is YES 1" on top and 3" on the bottom.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

what about dropped upper mounts??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 20 2008, 11:38 AM~10215229
> *you should ask matt to finance you on blue.not hat'in just a idea. :0
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 09:39 AM~10214452
> *Put down the crack pipe
> *


aint no crack pipe here homie,we like the same height.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2008, 11:56 AM~10215735
> *HERE THEY ARE AGAIN, SO THERES NO CONFUSION, HOPPING FROM THE DOOR IS ALLOWED!
> THE OTHER QUESTIONS THAT WHERE ASKED ARE BEING DISCUSSED RIGHT NOW AND GRUMPY WILL ANSWER THEM LATER TODAY, AND CONFIRM THE HOPPING FROM THE DOOR QUESTION, JUST FOR FAT TONY.
> *


Change # 17 then you conderdicting fat ass  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 04:46 PM~10217570
> *aint no crack pipe here homie,we like the same height.... :biggrin:
> *


Dude your dilustional just because u idolize me dont mean you can be as tall as me ha ha ha for real dude how tall are you??


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2008, 04:00 PM~10216500
> *Grump should be here later to answer that, but from what i read "Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to one (1) inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches." i think your answer is YES 1" on top and 3" on the bottom.
> *




man are you sure u don't have that backwards 3 on top and1 on bottom?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:12 PM~10217733
> *Dude your dilustional just because u idolize me dont mean you can be as tall as me ha ha ha for real dude how tall are you??
> *


i dont idolize you,not anytime....

and im 5'5 homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 05:45 PM~10217566
> *
> *


Hes talking about matt roloff sponsering you.When it gets close to a show you wanna go to ill paypal you 3/10 of the greyhound ticket. You got my scouts honor on that :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 05:35 PM~10217858
> *i dont idolize you,not anytime....
> 
> and im 5'5 homie....  :biggrin:
> *


There no way in hell your 5'5 maybe 55 inches


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 20 2008, 05:37 PM~10217884
> *Hes talking about matt roloff sponsering you.When it gets close to a show you wanna go to ill paypal you 3/10 of the greyhound ticket. You got my scouts honor on that :biggrin:
> *


Aint that your uncle i seen you guys racing bugs in that one show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:40 PM~10217908
> *There no way in hell your 5'5 maybe 55 inches
> *


add 10 homie....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 05:45 PM~10217948
> *add 10 homie....
> *


IN your dreams even then its only 5'4 which u not even that tall either post ur id with what the state says you is fool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 20 2008, 06:37 PM~10217884
> *Hes talking about matt roloff sponsering you.When it gets close to a show you wanna go to ill paypal you 3/10 of the greyhound ticket. You got my scouts honor on that :biggrin:
> *


who is matt roloff? 

sorry to sound dumb but what?



and i dont use paypal bro,if i wanna go to a show i use cash homie  ....thank you though... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:42 PM~10217928
> *Aint that your uncle i seen you guys racing bugs in that one show
> *


Man thats vegence uncle and as a matter of fact legend has it Big Mike knows those guys personally. He might be able to hook veng up with living in that old western town they built.And thats the coldest part!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:46 PM~10217956
> *IN your dreams
> *


bring a measuring tape with you next show im at...


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 06:46 PM~10217958
> *who is matt roloff?
> 
> sorry to sound dumb but what?
> ...


im being as serious as Big Nick with his stinky pinkys. We gotta support these shows atleast in attendence.That goes for me too. :tongue:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 20 2008, 06:48 PM~10217975
> *im being as serious as Big Nick with his stinky pinkys. We gotta support these shows atleast in attendence.That goes for me too. :tongue:
> *


ok


but you know ima make as many shows as i can,just gotta make sure the finances are there for it first..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 05:47 PM~10217967
> *bring a measuring tape with you next show im at...
> *


Mine have inches and ft on them not millameters sorry :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:50 PM~10217986
> *Mine have inches and ft on them not millameters sorry :biggrin:
> *


good thing we aint measuring your hair then.... :biggrin: 

but seriously homie bring one..


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 07:46 PM~10217958
> *who is matt roloff?
> 
> sorry to sound dumb but what?
> ...


look at tlc channel at 8o monday nights.they some real cool people.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to (4)four inches and lowers (1) one inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

from all of the controversy about the hoppin from the door, we have decided to review it this weekend at the meeting. there are lots of people against and for. we have been getting pm's both ways.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

no drop mounts that is radical stuff. if you have them, they will be classified radical.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

What about having Wishbone's on Implala's Single or Double or would it be considered Radical ?

Just Asking for Everyone else Cause I Have sold alot of them in the N.W.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10218715
> *What about having Wishbone's on Implala's Single or Double or would it be considered Radical ?
> 
> Just Asking for Everyone else Cause I Have sold alot of them in the N.W.
> *



let me ask ian and i will get back to you


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2008, 05:53 PM~10218003
> *good thing we aint measuring your hair then.... :biggrin:
> 
> but seriously homie bring one..
> *


Mutha fucka im blad by choice the hair on my nuts taller than u will ever be


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 20 2008, 06:52 PM~10218438
> *from all of the controversy about the hoppin from the door, we have decided to review it this weekend at the meeting.  there are lots of people against and for.  we have been getting pm's both ways.
> *


The ones who are against it cant do it and scared of the ones that can the and the ones who for it are real true riders and dont give a fuck how the switch is it and want a good show and turn out at the shows  real talk


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

A taste of Big Nicks new Video line check it out.

http://www.redtube.com/10147


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:59 PM~10219117
> *The ones who are against it cant do it and scared of the ones that can the and the ones who for it are real true riders and dont give a fuck how the switch is it and want a good show and turn out at the shows   real talk
> *


just let them hop their how-ever "fuck sit in it if you have too."


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I can just feel the love for Big Nick around here these days.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

My vote is to let Big Shue Do it From the door of the 64!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 20 2008, 09:02 PM~10219161
> *just let them hop their how-ever "fuck sit  in it if you have too."
> *


As long as owner on they own switch :biggrin: makes it funner that way win lose or draw do it for the love and fun of it


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Only inches "Big Schue" getting this year is on his waist.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WWWoooo :0 :0 this is gonna get good tonight


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2008, 11:04 PM~10219188
> *I can just feel the love for Big Nick around here these days.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2008, 11:07 PM~10219214
> *Only inches "Big Schue" getting this year is on his waist.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 20 2008, 10:10 PM~10219232
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And receding hair line!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:07 PM~10219209
> *As long as owner on they own switch  :biggrin: makes it funner that way win lose or draw do it for the love and fun of it
> *


Might be a lot of chippin going on, person who chips the most buys beer !!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 20 2008, 09:12 PM~10219251
> *Might be a lot of chippin going on, person who chips the most buys beer !!!!!!
> *


You better start stacking them chips then cause u gunna be buying ALOT of beer


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:29 PM~10219328
> *:biggrin:
> You better start stacking them chips then cause u gunna be buying ALOT of beer
> *


You know what sucks is that i cant sit on a nickle slot machine and order beer for everyone in Wa. like i can here in Vegas


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH 2 MUCH!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHOSE GOIN TO ORANGE COVE??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup ricky


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2008, 10:04 PM~10219188
> *I can just feel the love for Big Nick around here these days.
> *



SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE GETTIN SLAPPED AROUND A LITTLE. WHAT THE DEAL IS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

alright Mike -Congrats you a good fit for that club!!

why doesnt he come on here no more????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 12:39 PM~10223557
> *:scrutinize:
> *



at least you change your signature everyday and only i see it.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2008, 01:51 PM~10223954
> *at least you change your signature everyday and only i see it.
> *


Atleast your shoes are ugly.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 01:59 PM~10224016
> *Atleast your shoes are ugly.
> *



WHY R U BANGIN ON ME? AT LEAST YOUR APARTMENT WOULD FIT IN MY BEDROOM.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2008, 02:22 PM~10224514
> *WHY R U BANGIN ON ME?  AT LEAST YOUR APARTMENT WOULD FIT IN MY BEDROOM.
> *


Dont you mean his grandmas attic :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2008, 03:56 PM~10224748
> *Dont you mean his grandmas attic :biggrin:
> *



HAHA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Dont hate just cause I rent a side apartment to store my car, and have rooms full of chrome. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 04:50 PM~10225319
> *Dont hate just cause I rent a side apartment to store my car, and have rooms full of chrome. :uh:
> *


8x10 storage sheds dont classify as an apt fool and the spary chrome at autozone dont count for chrome either you been kicking it with chuckie to much i think :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10225319
> *Dont hate just cause I rent a side apartment to store my car, and have rooms full of chrome. :uh:
> *


 :worship: I HEARD THE WHOLE HOUSE AND THE GARAGE TO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10225319
> *Dont hate just cause I rent a side apartment to store my car, and have rooms full of chrome. :uh:
> *



MY FAULT HOMIE. I FORGOT ABOUT THE CHROME FETISH. CHROME CORE SUPPORTS FOR 72 DUSTERS AND PINTOS COME IN HANDY. :ugh: :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2008, 08:37 PM~10226360
> *MY FAULT HOMIE.  I FORGOT ABOUT THE CHROME FETISH.  CHROME CORE SUPPORTS FOR 72 DUSTERS AND PINTOS COME IN HANDY.  :ugh:  :uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Whatever foo, I got chrome like you got adidas. :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10229849
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  Whatever foo, I got chrome like you got adidas.  :0
> *


thats true, i do have alot of adidas.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whos rollin today around portland area, nice ass day to bring the low out


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 21 2008, 12:20 AM~10220099
> *WHOSE GOIN TO ORANGE COVE??
> *










:biggrin: YEA WHOS COMING TO ORANGE COVE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up Big D!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hello everybody


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 01:23 PM~10230223
> *whos rollin today around portland area, nice ass day to bring the low out
> *


 i was out homie , didn't see ya , saw big Myron though !!!
next dry days- 96BIG-BODY , either p.m. me the spot , or look for me 
on the strip !! 
The little red truck is ALWAYS ready for a cruise !!  

much respect ......D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG SHOUT TO THE HOMMIES HELPING IS RIDER OUT!!
YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Mar 20 2008, 05:58 PM 

*THEY CALL ME THE BASEMENT BANDIT. MY NEW DREAM IS THAT NONE OF MY HOMMIES WOULD TESTIFY AGAINST ME*

THATS A COLD TURD...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"HAPPY EASTER TO ALL N.W. RIDERS " !! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

" EX-SPIECIALLY MY CHRISTIAN BROTHERS THAT KNOW
THE TRUE MEANING OF EASTER "!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 23 2008, 07:51 AM~10234036
> *Mar 20 2008, 05:58 PM
> 
> THEY CALL ME THE BASEMENT BANDIT. MY NEW DREAM IS THAT NONE OF MY HOMMIES WOULD TESTIFY AGAINST ME
> ...


trust me bro i got ya back  

im just thankful i have medical coverage through my work,yall came close to losing me this friday,i went to work and tryed workin through some stomach pain i was having,good thing it got worse enough to make me leave,i had to go to the hospital and learned i had appendicitis,therefore i had to have surgery,so its lookin like no car shows for me this year till i get some things tended too and my leave from work built back up,as its lookin ill be pretty much unable to work for the next 2-3 weeks,except light duty,no lifting over 10 pounds..

right now even walking and gettin up from the sitting position is really hard for me to do,all i can say is thank god my parents are helping me through this because its not somethin i have gone through before and its really hard for me at this time,plus ill be happy when i can eat normal food for a while.

those of you that have my cell number feel free to drop me a line.. ill be semi away from a computer for a while...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2008, 08:27 PM~10201683
> *HERE IS ANOTHER LOOK AT IT
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH WHAT A FEELIN....... TOYOTA!!

MY BOYZ IN BLACK PUTTEM ON THIER BACK.

V. SORRY 2 HEAR THAT- LIL GUY BUT A BIG HEART.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

happy easter everybody


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 12:41 PM~10235439
> *happy easter everybody
> *


YOU TOO GRUMPY.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2008, 08:59 AM~10234293
> *trust me bro i got ya back
> 
> im just thankful i have medical coverage through my work,yall came close to losing me this friday,i went to work and tryed workin through some stomach pain i was having,good thing it got worse enough to make me leave,i had to go to the hospital and learned i had appendicitis,therefore i had to have surgery,so its lookin like no car shows for me this year till i get some things tended too and my leave from work built back up,as its lookin ill be pretty much unable to work for the next 2-3 weeks,except light duty,no lifting over 10 pounds..
> ...


Vengence you need to take your flinstone vitamins. I already told you get yourself a paypal and ill get you to a show.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10235730
> *Vengence you need to take your flinstone vitamins. I already told you get yourself a paypal and ill get you to a show.
> *


Send me some too foo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10235730
> *Vengence you need to take your flinstone vitamins. I already told you get yourself a paypal and ill get you to a show.
> *


Send me some too foo


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

whats up big tony? i hope vegence doesn't think its a joke, im serious. we missed you at the acrop this weekend big t, we put it down. i told your favorite waitress you said hi by the way.someone we know snuck out the club with a hottie.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 12:57 PM~10235518
> *YOU TOO GRUMPY.
> *



THANKS. CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 4 IN MOSES. IT LOOKS LIKE IT DOES THE DAMN THING.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 05:53 PM~10236954
> *THANKS.  CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 4 IN MOSES.  IT LOOKS LIKE IT DOES THE DAMN THING.
> *


64 will be there and a single pump g body for sure.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 12:41 PM~10235439
> *happy easter everybody
> *


HAPPY EASTER 2 U 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 23 2008, 05:52 PM~10236945
> *whats up big tony? i hope vegence doesn't think its a joke, im serious. we missed you at the acrop this weekend big t, we put it down. i told your favorite waitress you said hi by the way.someone we know snuck out the club with a hottie.
> *


i know its not a joke homie,and i greatly apprecite it,ill have to talk to my brother about using his paypal acct. homie,as you know ima strictly cash kinda person,due to gettin anxious with plastic,thats why i use bank of kevin in fact..  


wish i coulda joined yall this weekend,woulda been better than a weekend in the hospital thats for sure,saturday afternoon is when i was released,but we will all have to hit acrop again,thats one of my most favorite memories of my first portland lrm show,that and kickin it with casper and gettin to know that family which is like part of my extended family too,  

big mike and big tony are included in that as well,yall made me keep hope when i was ready to give up.. :biggrin: 

rider you know you are too..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 23 2008, 11:02 AM~10234940
> *OH WHAT A FEELIN....... TOYOTA!!
> 
> MY BOYZ IN BLACK PUTTEM ON THIER BACK.
> ...


indeed bro you know it,but i think a few folks like to take it for granted,i just let the dirt roll off my shoulder though  

we need to get roulette back up here and another low for you to cruise as well so the crew is takin the shows in style...  :biggrin: 

you know that caddy is perfect for the lil homie,we got pictures to prove it as well... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST ANOTHER CAR TRYING TO REP. THE N.W. BIG DOG, THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS. IM GOING OLD SCHOOL NEXT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 23 2008, 07:22 PM~10237670
> *JUST ANOTHER CAR TRYING TO REP. THE N.W. BIG DOG, THANKS FOR YOUR PROPS. IM GOING OLD SCHOOL NEXT.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THE DYNAMIC DUO.
BIGTIME HYDRAULICS AT A SHOW NEAR YOU.
SINGLE,AND DOUBLE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 07:26 PM~10237698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10237546
> *i know its not a joke homie,and i greatly apprecite it,ill have to talk to my brother about using his paypal acct. homie,as you know ima strictly cash kinda person,due to gettin anxious with plastic,thats why i use bank of kevin in fact..
> wish i coulda joined yall this weekend,woulda been better than a weekend in the hospital thats for sure,saturday afternoon is when i was released,but we will all have to hit acrop again,thats one of my most favorite memories of my first portland lrm show,that and kickin it with casper and gettin to know that family which is like part of my extended family too,
> 
> ...


well see about using your brothers account then. i dont wanna find out you spent the money i send on razzles,nowandlaters,warheads candy.moses lake is a must attend event for sure.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to (4) four inches and lower trailing arms up to one (1) one inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications.
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHERES THE HOPS???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10237895
> *well see about using your brothers account then. i dont wanna find out you spent the money i send on razzles,nowandlaters,warheads candy.moses lake is a must attend event for sure.
> *


i hear ya bro,and since i dont eat candy i know it aint getting spent on that,ill do my best to try n make it out for that show..  


thank you again big homie...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 07:57 PM~10237973
> *Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to (4) four inches and lower trailing arms up to one (1) one inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
> 6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
> 7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2008, 09:11 AM~10241223
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.

great rule!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10245349
> *Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.
> 
> great rule!!
> *


well shit then i better throw some insane setup in blue and drive that fucker out there illegally because you know it wont make it back if i hop the ass off.. :biggrin: 

not makin jokes grumpy just havin some fun on painkillers.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
only nice thing about my surgery...  




yo ryan :wave: GET BACK TO WORK.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10245349
> *Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.
> 
> great rule!!
> *



thanks bro, we thought that was a cool one.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:49 PM~10245383
> *thanks bro,  we thought that was a cool one.
> *


grumpy pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Is there a updated list of shows?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DONT MISS THOSE $$1000 BONES FROM LOWCOS HOP,,BUY MY HOPPER SET UP AND WIN!!=2 PISTON HILOWS+2 PRO HOPPERS WITH ALL FITTINGS AND CHECK VALVES FOR ONLY$1400 :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 24 2008, 06:12 PM~10245705
> *DONT MISS THOSE $$500 BONES FROM LOWCOS HOP,,BUY MY HOPPER SET UP AND WIN!!=2 PISTON HILOWS+2 PRO HOPPERS WITH ALL FITTINGS AND CHECK VALVES FOR ONLY$1400 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ohh SORRY THAT WAS LAST YEAR(($1000))OK,,WIN THE $500 BONES FROM LOWCOS HOP,,AND MAYBE ONE OF BIG NICKS NAKED BITCHES MAY LET YOU SMELL THE SHUSHI!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I LIKE SUSHI


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 24 2008, 09:42 PM~10247841
> *ohh SORRY THAT WAS LAST YEAR(($1000))OK,,WIN THE $500 BONES FROM LOWCOS HOP,,AND MAYBE ONE OF BIG NICKS NAKED BITCHES MAY LET YOU SMELL THE SHUSHI!!!
> *


either way if someone were to buy your setup and win with it,that would be like a $500 rebate on the setup.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2008, 08:24 AM~10250213
> *I LIKE SUSHI
> *


No eat the coochie if it smell like sushi LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:56 PM~10252884
> *No eat the coochie if it smell like sushi LOL :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if it smells like cologne leave it alone !!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10254910
> *if it smells like cologne leave it alone !!
> *


" ain't dat da motha fuckn' trut' " !!!!!!!!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 25 2008, 06:59 PM~10254910
> *if it smells like cologne leave it alone !!
> *


x2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

we need tp upgate the show list.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 25 2008, 02:56 PM~10252884
> *No eat the coochie if it smell like sushi LOL :biggrin:
> *




SUUUSHI


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 19 2008, 07:36 PM~10210781
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> yakima olive gardern may 4th
> ...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whats up with the victory outreach? uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

sunnyside may 3rd

yakima olive gardern may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

SUNDAY JUNE 8TH, CASA COLIMA hillsboro. or

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE

SHOWTIME- end of july date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

AUGUST 23RD-YAKIMA WA. LOWCOS CAR CLUB BBQ FULLBRITE PARK

Aug 24th date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway <<<< FIXED ITS THE DATE

AUGUST 30TH- PURO LOCOS



INDIVIDUALS- TIME AND DATE COMIN


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 28 2008, 12:21 AM~10274553
> *whats up with the victory outreach? uffin:
> *


We are workin on it, we will keep everyone updated as soon as we know!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 28 2008, 10:57 AM~10276861
> *We are workin on it, we will keep everyone updated as soon as we know!!  :thumbsup:
> *


What's there to know? You guys said the end of July, so is it on saturday or sunday the last weekend of July? cause Lowcos already schedualed the 20th.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

winter is never gonna leave us this year :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SNOW IN SPRING WTF !!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 28 2008, 12:10 PM~10277433
> *What's there to know? You guys said the end of July, so is it on saturday or sunday the last weekend of July? cause Lowcos already schedualed the 20th.
> *


As soon as we know what day. Calm down I was just answering the mans question.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10278215
> *As soon as we know what day. Calm down I was just answering the mans question.
> *


You calm down Mrs. Short Legs


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10278511
> *You calm down Mrs. Short Legs
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BELLY THE KID (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10278511
> *You calm down Mrs. Short Legs
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10276588
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> Orange Cove King of Cali May3rd :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 28 2008, 02:40 PM~10278511
> *You calm down Mrs. Short Legs
> *


Not funny :|


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 29 2008, 09:47 AM~10283315
> *Not funny  :|
> *


Sorry.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 29 2008, 11:12 AM~10283700
> *Sorry.
> *


no your not


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT TO HEAR YAK IS ON THANKS BIG GARRETT

WHAT IT DO BIG SHUE???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 29 2008, 01:03 PM~10284179
> *no your not
> *


You told me to say that.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 28 2008, 01:47 PM~10278154
> *SNOW IN SPRING WTF !!
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2008, 06:57 PM~10285969
> *x2  :angry:
> *


no shit


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 29 2008, 02:06 PM~10284472
> *GREAT TO HEAR YAK IS ON THANKS BIG GARRETT
> 
> WHAT IT DO BIG SHUE???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


60 plus :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10286506
> *no shit
> *


ill be lookin forward to june big homie,i aint lookin forward to this unwanted month off from work because i cant return on light duty though...


i gotta idea to keep some money comin in though. :biggrin: 
thank god for needy clients..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU WASHINGTON CATS ARE COOL ASS HELL !!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 30 2008, 03:12 PM~10290999
> *YOU WASHINGTON CATS ARE COOL ASS HELL !!
> *


TELL ME SOMETHIN I DONT KNOW HOMIE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


YALL OREGON HOMIES HELLA COOL TOO...


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jan 19 2008, 04:49 PM~9735116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU WANT YOUR EVENT ANNOUNCED LIVE ON THE AIR OR YOU JUST WANT TO REP YOUR CAR CLUB, LOG ON TO THESPIZZLE.COM EVERY WEDNESDAY 6PM TIL 6PM AND EVERY SATURDAY 9PM TIL MIDNIGHT, MR BUCK WILL GET IT OUT THERE FOR YOU.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 30 2008, 08:15 PM~10293354
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THERE MAY NOT BE A SHOW AT CASA COLIMA,,THE OWNER DONT WANNA COME UP WITH CASH TO MAKE THE SHOW HAPPEND,,AND HONESTLY,,IM NOT GONNA PUT ALL THE MONEY FOR ""HIS SHOW""SO HILLSBORO SHOW AS FOR NOW,,IS NOT HAPPENING,,BUT I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED IF I DECIDE TO MAKE A SHOW AT THE STADIUM,,IF I GET ENOUGH SPONSORS TO HELP OUT!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 31 2008, 04:00 PM~10300127
> *THERE MAY NOT BE A SHOW AT CASA COLIMA,,THE OWNER DONT WANNA COME UP WITH CASH TO MAKE THE SHOW HAPPEND,,AND HONESTLY,,IM NOT GONNA PUT ALL THE MONEY FOR ""HIS SHOW""SO HILLSBORO SHOW AS FOR NOW,,IS NOT HAPPENING,,BUT I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED IF I DECIDE TO MAKE A SHOW AT THE STADIUM,,IF I GET ENOUGH SPONSORS TO HELP OUT!!
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 31 2008, 03:00 PM~10300127
> *THERE MAY NOT BE A SHOW AT CASA COLIMA,,THE OWNER DONT WANNA COME UP WITH CASH TO MAKE THE SHOW HAPPEND,,AND HONESTLY,,IM NOT GONNA PUT ALL THE MONEY FOR ""HIS SHOW""SO HILLSBORO SHOW AS FOR NOW,,IS NOT HAPPENING,,BUT I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED IF I DECIDE TO MAKE A SHOW AT THE STADIUM,,IF I GET ENOUGH SPONSORS TO HELP OUT!!
> *


THAT SUCKS BUT JUST GIVE US THE WORD AND WE BE THERE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 30 2008, 02:12 PM~10290997
> *ill be lookin forward to june big homie,i aint lookin forward to this unwanted month off from work because i cant return on light duty though...
> i gotta idea to keep some money comin in though. :biggrin:
> thank god for needy clients..
> *


WTF you selling and if you got that many "needy clients" then you should have no problem with the funds to make it to the shows with or without blue


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:40 PM~10302974
> *WTF you selling and if you got that many "needy clients" then you should have no problem with the fends to make it to the shows with or without blue
> *


yeah


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 30 2008, 02:14 PM~10290657
> *60 plus  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 30 2008, 02:14 PM~10290657
> *60 plus  :biggrin:
> *


what? can we see for free?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:40 PM~10302974
> *WTF you selling and if you got that many "needy clients" then you should have no problem with the funds to make it to the shows with or without blue
> *


i aint sellin shit,if i was sellin homie i would be rollin blue on brand new zeniths and it would be done by now,

i do advertising and assistance to homies that have they own businesses..

but i aint makin that good of money homie,im not no shark in a suit to say it nicely,im still the lil homie helpin the big homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 30 2008, 02:14 PM~10290657
> *60 plus  :biggrin:
> *


Your pant size.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 10:35 AM~10307146
> *Your pant size.
> *


age of your native mistress


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 1 2008, 10:39 AM~10307193
> *age of your native mistress
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Im off to Myspace, its too negative here.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 10:43 AM~10307235
> *Im off to Myspace, its too negative here.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*YAKIMA - APRIL 6TH*

Homiez Only Car Club, doing a car wash with all funds going to The March of Dimes Foundation. 502 s. 1st Street in Yakima next to Lee Peterson Cadillac, come get your car washed for a good cause, Starts at 9am.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 01:42 PM~10308566
> *YAKIMA - APRIL 6TH
> 
> Homiez Only Car Club, doing a car wash with all funds going to The March of Dimes Foundation. 502 s. 1st Street in Yakima next to Lee Peterson Cadillac, come get your car washed for a good cause.
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 01:43 PM~10308570
> *
> *


Come get your hair washed.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 12:42 PM~10308566
> *YAKIMA - APRIL 6TH
> 
> Homiez Only Car Club, doing a car wash with all funds going to The March of Dimes Foundation. 502 s. 1st Street in Yakima next to Lee Peterson Cadillac, come get your car washed for a good cause, Starts at 9am.
> *


Take pics use your wide angle lens if joeys fat ass out there washing cars good cause by the way guys


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 01:50 PM~10308647
> *Come get your hair washed.
> *


what hair? :uh:

my head is shaved for the most part homie...  :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 01:42 PM~10308566
> *YAKIMA - APRIL 6TH
> 
> Homiez Only Car Club, doing a car wash with all funds going to The March of Dimes Foundation. 502 s. 1st Street in Yakima next to Lee Peterson Cadillac, come get your car washed for a good cause, Starts at 9am.
> *


BIG UPS FOR THE HOMIES ONLY CC ILL BE THERE TO GET MY TRUCK WASHED AND WAXED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 01:50 PM~10308647
> *Come get your hair washed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 05:12 PM~10310241
> *what hair? :uh:
> 
> my head is shaved for the most part homie...   :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE A MULLET, THATS WHAT THE STYLE IS CALLED


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2008, 04:49 PM~9735116
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> LOWCOS JULY 20TH  SPOKANE
> *


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10312716
> *YOU HAVE A MULLET, THATS WHAT THE STYLE IS CALLED
> *


nope what i have is called a fauxhawk  

no hair in the back homie..


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LattaDee_@Apr 1 2008, 09:29 PM~10312940
> *Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com.  Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt for the nw!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 2 2008, 09:17 AM~10315538
> *ttt for the nw!!
> *


X2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 2 2008, 01:12 PM~10317578
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*YAKIMA AREA CAR SHOW - SATURDAY APRIL 19TH*

The city of Zillah is having a car & bike show, April 19th.
This is a cool show, they do it in the middle of town and block off the street.

Contact Info - 509-949-5440


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't forget The 4th Annual Victory Outreach Seattle Car Show 

Sat. June 28th

This years show will be Bigger and Better then ever!

Prize Money, Trophies, Car Hop, Live Music and much more!!!


www.voseattle.org
206-244.8184


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't forget The 4th Annual Victory Outreach Seattle Car Show 

Sat. June 28th

This years show will be Bigger and Better then ever!

Prize Money, Trophies, Car Hop, Live Music and much more!!!


www.voseattle.org
206-244.8184


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voseattle_@Apr 2 2008, 03:01 PM~10318429
> *Don't forget The 4th Annual Victory Outreach Seattle Car Show
> 
> Sat. June 28th
> ...


:thumbsup: 
Is this in conjunction with Showtime Car club?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10276588
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> yakima olive gardern may 4th
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO THE SWAP MEET??


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:38 PM~10308973
> *Take pics use your wide angle lens if joeys fat ass out there washing cars good cause by the way guys
> *


HOW ABOUT AND UR SHADOW COME AND HELP O THAT SHADOW BELLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 2 2008, 08:16 PM~10321752
> *HOW ABOUT AND UR SHADOW COME AND HELP O THAT SHADOW  BELLY!!! :biggrin:
> *


You just stay dressed fool you pastey as fuck you dont want to blind no one :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

BIG TONY WHAT UP :wave:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2008, 09:18 PM~10321767
> *You just stay dressed fool you pastey as fuck you dont want to blind no one  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
vengence WHAT UP DOG WITH SOME 360 SLUTS HOOK IT UP!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 2 2008, 09:18 PM~10321767
> *You just stay dressed fool you pastey as fuck you dont want to blind no one  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 2 2008, 09:19 PM~10321782
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> vengence WHAT UP DOG WITH SOME 360 SLUTS HOOK IT UP!!!
> *


lol lol lol,i doubt i would find some to YOUR standards homie.. :biggrin: 

most the sluts i knew done started actin they age finally :uh: 
other than that unless you like em with the grunge/punk rock style you prolly wont get quality outta my town..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2008, 10:47 AM~10325336
> *lol lol lol,i doubt i would find some to YOUR standards homie.. :biggrin:
> 
> most the sluts i knew done started actin they age finally :uh:
> ...


This mothafucka will take anything his average is bitches with a 5 pack of kids!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 10:49 AM~10325359
> *This mothafucka will take anything his average is bitches with a 5 pack of kids!
> *


me?no :nono:

im rather picky on what i go for homie..


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2008, 11:10 AM~10325555
> *me?no :nono:
> 
> im rather picky on what i go for homie..
> *


I was talking bout 99Linkers, but how you gonna be picky when your choices are left or right hand?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 11:25 AM~10325682
> *I was talking bout 99Linkers, but how you gonna be picky when your choices are left or right hand?
> *


lol joey might have that problem but i dont... :biggrin: 

i have better choices then that


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2008, 11:34 AM~10325747
> *lol joey might have that problem but i dont... :biggrin:
> 
> i have better choices then that
> *


Apple pie or grapefruit?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 01:42 PM~10308566
> *YAKIMA - APRIL 6TH
> 
> Homiez Only Car Club, doing a car wash with all funds going to The March of Dimes Foundation. 502 s. 1st Street in Yakima next to Lee Peterson Cadillac, come get your car washed for a good cause, Starts at 9am.
> *


Thanks to BIGTONY for your early and generous donation. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 10:50 AM~10325875
> *Apple pie or grapefruit?
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

serio though, what can Western Washington University do to get more people up here? i told them they need to allow people to enter late if they have a good reason because some people get stuck at the border and things like that. I also talked to them about the judging. What kinds of classes do you guys want etc the more input i get from you guys, the better i can relay it to them, ending with a better show uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 3 2008, 12:15 PM~10326045
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> serio though, what can Western Washington University do to get more people up here?  i told them they need to allow people to enter late if they have a good reason because some people get stuck at the border and things like that.  I also talked to them about the judging.  What kinds of classes do you guys want etc the more input i get from you guys, the better i can relay it to them, ending with a better show uffin:
> *


Thats actually a cool show that I've been to a few times, but it rained every time.  
I didn't see any real problems, the only thing that kept me from going a few times is the rain, I didn't want to drive 5 hours to go to a show in the rain.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I think there needs to be college girls in bikinis everywhere.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 11:50 AM~10325875
> *Apple pie or grapefruit?
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: i dont wanna know what you do with baked foods man...


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: you got issues we all dont know bout yet? :loco: :scrutinize: 

:| :| :|


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 12:56 PM~10326373
> *I think there needs to be college girls in bikinis everywhere.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 11:56 AM~10326373
> *I think there needs to be college girls in bikinis everywhere.
> *


Or butt naked in the fountain in the middle of the red square


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2008, 10:34 AM~10325747
> *
> 
> i have better choices then that
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

oh shit!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 11:55 AM~10325902
> *Thanks to BIGTONY for your early and generous donation.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya thank bro!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 3 2008, 10:49 AM~10325359
> *This mothafucka will take anything his average is bitches with a 5 pack of kids!
> *


thats why i visit when they with the dads!!! then i'm in n out!!!!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 3 2008, 04:59 PM~10328190
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Big Tony how could you do that to willow. :rofl:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHATS CRACKIN NORTHWEST RIDERS?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 3 2008, 08:29 PM~10330012
> *WHATS CRACKIN NORTHWEST RIDERS?
> *


GEARING UP FOR SUMMER  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10330408
> *GEARING UP FOR SUMMER   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR THAT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 3 2008, 06:37 PM~10329517
> *Big Tony how could you do that to willow. :rofl:
> *


Dont be mad cause you cant pull top notch bitches like virgence


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 3 2008, 04:59 PM~10328190
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


how many times i gotta tell you tony,I DONT WANNA SEE YOUR SISTER!!!


AND I SURE AS HELL AINT GONNA DATE HER,OR FUCK HER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2008, 01:16 PM~10336096
> *how many times i gotta tell you tony,I DONT WANNA SEE YOUR SISTER!!!
> AND I SURE AS HELL AINT GONNA DATE HER,OR FUCK HER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Virgence i dont have a sister and your game so lame you couldnt even fuck the bitch in the video clip if she was beggin you for it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE SAID VIRGENCE


HAHA


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10336916
> *HE SAID VIRGENCE
> HAHA
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

who alls cruisin on 4/20? uffin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2008, 10:03 AM~10334008
> *Dont be mad cause you cant pull top notch bitches like virgence
> *


Man Big Tony that thing you posted looks nothing short of a goblin.Looks like the monster from jack and the bean stalk.vengence is feeling footloose like kevin bacon.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahahhahaha!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10336916
> *HE SAID VIRGENCE
> HAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any metal yards open on sunday in the seattle area?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10343563
> *any metal yards open on sunday in the seattle area?
> *


Pacific Builbing Materials (on 4th ave across from Mc D's) used to be open on sundays but i'm not sure if they still are???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 5 2008, 05:42 PM~10343825
> *Pacific Builbing Materials (on 4th ave across from Mc D's) used to be open on sundays but i'm not sure if they still are???
> *


didnt they close down? or moved


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 5 2008, 05:42 PM~10343825
> *Pacific Builbing Materials (on 4th ave across from Mc D's) used to be open on sundays but i'm not sure if they still are???
> *


didnt they close down? or moved


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 5 2008, 06:02 PM~10343957
> *didnt they close down? or moved
> *


No that was pacific industrial they moved locations the other place north of of them same side of street more lumber yard looking place


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 5 2008, 08:01 PM~10344312
> *No that was pacific industrial they moved locations the other place north of of them same side of street more lumber yard looking place
> *


Just north of Lander across from Mc Donalds right nextdoor to the Post Office


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SUP HOMIEZ


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 6 2008, 09:35 AM~10346992
> *SUP HOMIEZ
> *


whats upper


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2008, 02:57 PM~10336380
> *Virgence i dont have a sister and your game so lame you couldnt even fuck the bitch in the video clip if she was beggin you for it
> *


lol lol grow a sence of humor homie.... :biggrin: 

and i wouldnt want that troll in the clip....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 4 2008, 05:35 PM~10337445
> *Man Big Tony that thing you posted looks nothing short of a goblin.Looks like the monster from jack and the bean stalk.vengence is feeling footloose like kevin bacon.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: only i dont dance homie,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2008, 05:30 PM~10349901
> *lol lol grow a sence of humor homie.... :biggrin:
> 
> and i wouldnt want that troll in the clip....
> *


I got a sense of humor can i get some of your royalty checks :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10350703
> *I got a sense of humor can i get some of your royalty checks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



clownin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10350703
> *I got a sense of humor can i get some of your royalty checks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol you know that i aint in that crowd homie... :biggrin: 

if i was gettin royalty checks trust me i would have a couple rides out...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2008, 07:22 PM~10350863
> *lol you know that i aint in that crowd homie... :biggrin:
> 
> if i was gettin royalty checks trust me i would have a couple rides out...
> *


You not getting paid better call some body


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 08:43 PM~10351059
> *You not getting paid better call some body
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10276588
> *sunnyside may 3rd
> 
> yakima olive gardern may 4th
> ...


Got the flier for BLVD Yakima show, its locked in. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2008, 12:21 PM~10355843
> *Got the flier for BLVD Yakima show, its locked in. :thumbsup:
> *


me too.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10350703
> *I got a sense of humor can i get some of your royalty checks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit pics of vengence chillin in the shire :0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10350703
> *I got a sense of humor can i get some of your royalty checks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think those the blue prints for Blue????


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

sticking all those little dudes in the trunk with some old cracked fenner gates, that must be the secret!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WILL BE WORKIN ON VOL. 7 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
COME GET YOUR CAR ON VIDEO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Lowcos first trip this year is to yakima for two shows. The first is in sunnyside and the second in yakima on may 3rd and 4th


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 9 2008, 06:25 AM~10371085
> *Lowcos first trip this year is to yakima for two shows. The first is in sunnyside and the second in yakima on may 3rd and 4th
> *


No apple blossom this year??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:20 AM~10372383
> *No apple blossom this year??
> *


No, Lowcos is the drunkest club on the planet already.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 10:45 AM~10372570
> *No, Lowcos is the drunkest club on the planet already.
> *


I'm not to sure bout that, maybe everyone else is too sober?????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Bastnerd!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 9 2008, 10:50 AM~10372641
> *I'm not to sure bout that, maybe everyone else is too sober?????
> 
> 
> ...



loke at 5 am tues morning when you called me faded screamin about chrome.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 9 2008, 10:50 AM~10372641
> *I'm not to sure bout that, maybe everyone else is too sober?????
> 
> 
> ...



like at 5 am tues morning when you called me faded screamin about chrome.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 9 2008, 01:19 PM~10373861
> *like at 5 am tues morning when you called me faded screamin about chrome.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Sorry about that, but you still owe me a few of those.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 01:28 PM~10373908
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: Sorry about that, but you still owe me a few of those.
> *


thats true


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CASA COLIMA CAR SHOW AND HOP!!CANCELLED!! DAMN CHEAP ASS OWNERS,WANT ALL THE INCOME FOR THEM SELF,YET DONT WANNA PUT SOME PENNY IN!! SO ERRASE THAT ONE FROM CALENDEER!!CANCELLED.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 9 2008, 03:54 PM~10375112
> *CASA COLIMA CAR SHOW AND HOP!!CANCELLED!! DAMN CHEAP ASS OWNERS,WANT ALL THE INCOME FOR THEM SELF,YET DONT WANNA PUT SOME PENNY IN!! SO ERRASE THAT ONE FROM CALENDEER!!CANCELLED.
> *


Thanks for trying though homie, thats love.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 9 2008, 02:54 PM~10375112
> *CASA COLIMA CAR SHOW AND HOP!!CANCELLED!! DAMN CHEAP ASS OWNERS,WANT ALL THE INCOME FOR THEM SELF,YET DONT WANNA PUT SOME PENNY IN!! SO ERRASE THAT ONE FROM CALENDEER!!CANCELLED.
> *



i say we show up there anyway with a taco truck on 24's 
and show casa colima how much business they lost out on.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 9 2008, 02:54 PM~10375112
> *CASA COLIMA CAR SHOW AND HOP!!CANCELLED!! DAMN CHEAP ASS OWNERS,WANT ALL THE INCOME FOR THEM SELF,YET DONT WANNA PUT SOME PENNY IN!! SO ERRASE THAT ONE FROM CALENDEER!!CANCELLED.
> *



GOOD SOLO EFFORT BIG DOG. YOUR SHOWS IN THE PAST WERE GREAT...  
SORRY 2 HEAR THAT. FUCK IT LETS JUST TAKE OVER "SHOOT UP" PARK (AS WE CALLED IT AS KIDS) SHUT PARK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

April 19th *ZILLAH* (Yakima area) 
April 20th *SEATTLE* (Alki Beach)
May 3rd *SUNNYSIDE* (Yakima area) 
May 4th *YAKIMA* (Olive Gardern)
May 18th *BELLINGHAM* (College) 
May 26th *SEATTLE* (Seward Park)
June 22nd *MOSES LAKE* (Lowcos car club) 
July 20th *SPOKANE* (Lowcos car club)
Aug 3rd *PORTLAND* (Lrm) 
Aug 23rd *YAKIMA* (Lowcos car club bbq @ Fullbright Park)
Aug 24th *YAKIMA* (Blvd Ent.)
Aug 30th *HILLSBORO* (Puro Locos car club)
*INDIVIDUALS* (car club show) TBA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DAMN LOWCOS WORKIN REAL HARD THIS YEAR  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 03:18 PM~10375315
> *April 19th    ZILLAH  (Yakima area)
> April 20th    SEATTLE  (Alki Beach)
> May 3rd    SUNNYSIDE  (Yakima area)
> ...



you forgot june 28th seattle @ that victory outreach


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 9 2008, 10:50 AM~10372641
> *I'm not to sure bout that, maybe everyone else is too sober?????
> 
> 
> ...


if u would have c-n him this weekend!!! there was a love connection with a indian bitch that made no sense and nick!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

Nick :"Can i get 2 Crown Royals with Coke"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 9 2008, 04:50 PM~10375578
> *you forgot june 28th seattle @ that victory outreach
> *


Showtime has donated there time and effort for free to that church for the last several years, all of a sudden this year, they told the club that they believe the show has gotten big enough for them not to need the help of the club. Sounds to me that they used the club for the name and no longer need them. This situation is still bing discussed between them and the club. The church it self is still having the show, and Showtime is still discussing with them the possibility of helping them. I say they let them do there thing and Showtime do there own show on the same day, you know where I'd be!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 9 2008, 05:05 PM~10375785
> *Nick :"Can i get 2 Crown Royals with Coke"
> *


I said that 10 times too many that night. :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 04:12 PM~10375852
> *Showtime has donated there time and effort for free to that church for the last several years, all of a sudden this year, they told the club that they believe the show has gotten big enough for them not to need the help of the club. Sounds to me that they used the club for the name and no longer need them. This situation is still bing discussed between them and the club. The church it self is still having the show, and Showtime is still discussing with them the possibility of helping them. I say they let them do there thing and Showtime do there own show on the same day, you know where I'd be!
> *



i didnt know that i rather support showtime's show instead


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 9 2008, 05:29 PM~10376002
> *i didnt know that i rather support showtime's show instead
> *


That might be whats gonna happen, but being the nice guys that Showtime is they are still discussing with the church the possibilities of helping them, instead of just saying forget you guys we will do our own show.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2008, 05:26 PM~10375361
> *DAMN LOWCOS WORKIN REAL HARD THIS YEAR   uffin:    uffin:    uffin:
> *


lowcos always puts it down.if they were in portland it would be blown up. :biggrin: but,the cops are alot cooler up there also. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 9 2008, 04:48 PM~10376204
> *:biggrin:
> lowcos always puts it down.if they were in portland it would be blown up. :biggrin: but,the cops are alot cooler up there also. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITCHA T


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 05:39 PM~10376100
> *That might be whats gonna happen, but being the nice guys that Showtime is they are still discussing with the church the possibilities of helping them, instead of just saying forget you guys we will do our own show.
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2008, 04:10 PM~10375235
> *GOOD SOLO EFFORT BIG DOG. YOUR SHOWS IN THE PAST WERE GREAT...
> SORRY 2 HEAR THAT. FUCK IT LETS JUST TAKE OVER "SHOOT UP" PARK (AS WE CALLED IT AS KIDS)    SHUT PARK
> *


I'LL TALK TO THE CITY TO SEE IF I CAN GET A PERMIT FOR SHUTE PARK(PARQUE DEL INDIO),IM SURE IT SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM,IF NOT THERE THEN THE STADIUM! :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NOW IF I GET A COMMINMENT FROM CAR CLUBS FROM SEATTLE AND LOWER VALLEY AREA ,IF THEY PROMISSE TO SHOW UP,THEN I WILL DOUBLE THE EFFORT FOR THE STADIUM,LIKE EVERY YEAR IT HAS BEING DONE!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area) 
April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area) 
May 4th YAKIMA (Olive Gardern)
May 18th BELLINGHAM (College) 
May 26th SEATTLE (Seward Park)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE (Lowcos car club) 
July 20th SPOKANE (Lowcos car club)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND (Lrm) 
Aug 23rd YAKIMA (Lowcos car club bbq @ Fullbright Park)
Aug 24th YAKIMA (Blvd Ent.)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO (Puro Locos car club)
INDIVIDUALS (car club show) TBA


great line up


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 9 2008, 08:17 PM~10377767
> *NOW IF I GET A COMMINMENT FROM CAR CLUBS FROM SEATTLE AND LOWER VALLEY AREA ,IF THEY PROMISSE TO SHOW UP,THEN I WILL DOUBLE THE EFFORT FOR THE STADIUM,LIKE EVERY YEAR IT HAS BEING DONE!
> *


ROLLERZ FROM SEATTLE CHAPTER ARE DOWN HOMIE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2008, 07:19 PM~10376506
> *HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITCHA T
> *


just tak'in baby steps.i have to mind my p's and q's.it's funny how fast you grow up when you have a baby.


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 10 2008, 09:35 AM~10380610
> *April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area)
> April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
> May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area)
> ...



Purolocos bbq,s

Hillsboro July 20th Shute park

Salem Aug 30th Wallace park

These are a for sure everything is set!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2008, 08:51 AM~10381096
> *just tak'in baby steps.i have to mind my p's and q's.it's funny how fast you grow up when you have a baby.
> *


BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BABIES CHANGE THING FOR SURE :biggrin:  



THE STADIUM SPOT IS THE SHIT.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

ya kids is super expensive haha, what is going on at alki on the 20th??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The Angry Giraffe aka Switch Man Inc. and KENNDOGG videos are having a get together in the park Sunday the 20th. Everyones welcome, bring your lowrider and bbq and hang out. A few hoppers have already locked it in, sounds like there will be a show to see, next Sunday in Seattle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

You forgot "Thank you have a good day!" :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10381721
> *You forgot "Thank you have a good day!"  :biggrin:
> *


No white frames in '08, THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 11:29 AM~10381791
> *No white frames in '08, THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 10 2008, 11:32 AM~10381808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :no:
> *


TANNADOG OUT!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 10:29 AM~10381791
> *MY FAT ASS NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT in '08, THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY. :biggrin:
> *


I fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10382054
> *I fixed it for you :biggrin:
> *


I need new friends.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 10:55 AM~10382069
> *I need new friends.
> *


Just trying to make sure you gunna fit int he elco when its done :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10382091
> *Just trying to make sure you gunna fit int he elco when its done :biggrin:
> *


2010


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 12:11 PM~10382209
> *2010
> *


Projected release date for Vol.4????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 10 2008, 12:14 PM~10382235
> *Projected release date for Vol.4????
> *


All this pressure, cars and dvds and bitches and wifes and kids and dogs and drugs and money and guns........


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Schue hasn't seen his car since FatTony could tie his own shoes, THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY.

and now the rest of the story.....

Nick never has had a lowrider---only bikes, butt crack, and parts of cars...Goooood Day!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Where is all this hostility coming from?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 11:52 AM~10382509
> *Where is all this hostility coming from?
> 
> 
> ...


Readers ride pics from 1990 issue of lrm dont count fool LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 03:47 PM~10384158
> *Readers ride pics from 1990 issue of lrm dont count fool LOL
> *


Shut up fat boy you recognize the house in the back thats all eastside YAKIMA. :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 02:50 PM~10384181
> *Shut up fat boy you recognize the house in the back thats all eastside YAKIMA. :angry:
> *


Hey there KETTLE you need to get on some CRACKIMA and lose some weight FAT BOY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 03:56 PM~10384230
> *Hey there KETTLE you need to get on some CRACKIMA and lose some weight FAT BOY
> *


Motherfuck it I'm getting on a diet right now, Imma be skinny and still fucking bitches!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 03:04 PM~10384286
> *Motherfuck it I'm getting on a diet right now, Imma be skinny and still fucking bitches!
> *


Good for you they still gunna be fat ugly and manly looking wtf your point :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOME VIDEO TO GET THE NW JUICED UP!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 11:55 AM~10382069
> *I need new friends. Other than my good freinds in the spo.
> *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Apr 10 2008, 11:55 AM~10382069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats going down in seattle this weekend?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Apr 10 2008, 11:55 AM~10382069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 11 2008, 10:40 PM~10396280
> *whats going down in seattle this weekend?
> *


Sunshine


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 11 2008, 03:38 PM~10393268
> *YEAH
> *


OH


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where in Sunnyside is that show gonna be on May 3rd?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: whassup yall,sounds like the same ol shit


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone gonna be at alki next weekend?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 13 2008, 02:01 PM~10406104
> *anyone gonna be at alki next weekend?
> *


i think the spot is kent.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 9 2008, 03:50 PM~10375578
> *you forgot june 28th seattle @ that victory outreach
> *


SHOWTIME CC will not be helping out with this show this year it was a mutual agreement we are CONSIDERING possibly doing a BBQ get together later on in the summer once we know for sure we will let everyone know


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IN THE OLIVE GARDIN PARKING LOT BUT THE CAR SHOW WELL BE HELD ON MAY 4 2008 ON SUNDAY THE SET UP TIME WILL BE AT 7AM TO 11AM AND THE SHOW WILL START AT 11AM TO 5PM THE JUDGING WILL START AT 11AM ENTRY FEE CARS $10 BIKE $5
THE CATERGORIES I HAVE FOR THE SHOW ARE - 59 & UNDER - 60'S - 70'S - 80'S - 90'S & NEWER - SUV / TRUCK - 4X4 - EUROS - LOWRIDER BIKES - ALL THE CLASSES ARE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACES AND I WILL HAVE A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AND THERE WILL BE BEST OF PLAQUES THOSE ARE - BEST DISPLAY CAR OR BIKE - BEST WHEELS - BEST ENGINE - BEST INTERIOR - BEST MURAL - BEST PAINT - AND MOST CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND WE WILL BE HAVING FREE GIVEAWAYS THROUGHOUT THE DAY FOR ANY MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10408150
> *SHOWTIME CC will not be helping out with this show this year it was a mutual agreement we are CONSIDERING possibly doing a BBQ get together later on in the summer once we know for sure we will let everyone know
> *


amen


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10408150
> *SHOWTIME CC will not be helping out with this show this year it was a mutual agreement we are CONSIDERING possibly doing a BBQ get together later on in the summer once we know for sure we will let everyone know
> *


 :thumbsup: MORE EVENTS THE BETTER


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

more Q's the better


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10408150
> *SHOWTIME CC will not be helping out with this show this year it was a mutual agreement we are CONSIDERING possibly doing a BBQ get together later on in the summer once we know for sure we will let everyone know
> *



sorry to hear that. let us know about a bbq and we will still bring a truckload to seattle.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 14 2008, 01:54 AM~10410260
> *more Q's the better
> *


yes sir


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE HAD A GREAT BBQ HERE YESTERDAT. PERFECT WEATHER FOR LOWRIDING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 14 2008, 02:09 PM~10413849
> *WE HAD A GREAT BBQ HERE YESTERDAT. PERFECT WEATHER FOR LOWRIDING
> *


I could tell from the drunkin phone call.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Car show in Zillah, Saturday April 19th.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 14 2008, 02:19 PM~10413928
> *I could tell from the drunkin phone call.
> *


when u called me about frames painted weird colors...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 15 2008, 10:24 AM~10421230
> *
> when u called me about frames painted weird colors...
> *


Thats a falsified accusation if I've ever heard one.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10408150
> *SHOWTIME CC will not be helping out with this show this year it was a mutual agreement we are CONSIDERING possibly doing a BBQ get together later on in the summer once we know for sure we will let everyone know
> *


can i go!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 13 2008, 07:35 PM~10408150
> *SHOWTIME CC will not be helping out with this show this year it was a mutual agreement we are CONSIDERING possibly doing a BBQ get together later on in the summer once we know for sure we will let everyone know
> *



so BBQ at Tonys is what your saying????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 01:26 PM~10422059
> *so BBQ at Tonys is what your saying????
> *


ya we can set up pick-nic tables at his storage yard that would be great.lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 12:26 PM~10422059
> *so BBQ at Tonys is what your saying????
> *


HEY SHUE,,WHY DONT YOU GUYS HAVE A SHOW IN LONGVIEW????I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS THERES WAS SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 12:26 PM~10422059
> *so BBQ at Tonys is what your saying????
> *


Lets just play pinuckle at the old mans house.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 15 2008, 09:56 AM~10421451
> *can i go!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No your to fat we wont have any food left

206ness @ Apr 15 2008, 01:26 PM
so BBQ at Tonys is what your saying????
If your new name is Tony then YES
copone cad Posted Today, 11:48 AM 
ya we can set up pick-nic tables at his storage yard that would be great.lol 
no way wont then i'll have to move my shitbox's :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 15 2008, 12:56 PM~10422290
> *HEY SHUE,,WHY DONT YOU GUYS HAVE A SHOW IN LONGVIEW????I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS THERES  WAS SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!!! :cheesy:
> *


We've look into before, might have to rethink it again....we are looking for a venue in a major city vs. rural towns. no offense to the people living in them....but we need to increase participation and spectators, and we really havent drawn any local spectators to our shows with exception being Yakima. We have always apperciated the participants that have attended our show, but with the budget we have to operate a show we need the spectators to help out with the finacials....I know we haven't been able to offer the best in entertainment but its what we can afford, in the past we've used top name entainment and it ended up costing us in the end. Garrets been doing the shows up here for 15years now and I can tellya it has all been for the love of lowriding. We are alway open to ideas and suggestion so thanks Billy i'll run it by him


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 15 2008, 12:56 PM~10422290
> *HEY SHUE,,WHY DONT YOU GUYS HAVE A SHOW IN LONGVIEW????I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS THERES  WAS SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS!!! :cheesy:
> *


Bullshit ass server...reminds of someone


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 11:36 PM~10427550
> *Bullshit ass server...reminds of someone
> *


i know you guys did show in hillsboro before,and they were ok,,but not so great((attendance)),,but now believe me,,theres more ppl who attend shows,,the stadium show last year wasnt that bad,,but with more publicity,,i think the crowd will show up,,we should get together(your crew and me))to make this happeng in the west side of town again,,im sure rider and fat ass streetstarz will help out too..or if dont wanna doit,,then allow me to make it happend,,just ask for some support on the hop pay out!!i will take care of the rest,,can make it happen @ the stadium or the fairgrounds temting dates(july 6th,,or the following sunday,,or august 10th


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANY HYDRO SHOPS OR BUSSINES WANT TO PITCH IN WITH HOP PAYOUT?THE MORE MONEY,,THE MORE HOPPERS!! I WILL RETURN MY REQUEST TO THE CITY AS TODAY,,IM SURE THERE SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM SENCE THIS SHOWS HAVE BEEN AROUNT FOR A WHILE,AND THE HILLSBORO POLICE DEP. IS READY TO SUPPORT,,LIKE IN THE PREVIUS YEARS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Did I just get called a fat ass? :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 16 2008, 09:11 AM~10429554
> *Did I just get called a fat ass? :scrutinize:
> *


TRUTH HURT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 16 2008, 10:18 AM~10429619
> *TRUTH HURT :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10429554
> *Did I just get called a fat ass? :scrutinize:
> *


OPS!U KNOW IM JUST KIDDING,RITE???I'LL PAY FOR THE TACOS HOMIE!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10429554
> *Did I just get called a fat ass? :scrutinize:
> *


yes


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 16 2008, 12:46 PM~10430585
> *OPS!U KNOW IM JUST KIDDING,RITE???I'LL PAY FOR THE TACOS HOMIE!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I know bro, I'm sensitive bout my weight. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BILLY YOU KNOW IM DOWN- THANKS FOR ALL YOUVE DONE. YOU KNOW HOW TO PUT ON A SHOW!! LETS GET HILLSBORO CRACKIN


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Who puts on the Bellingham show? I was on a different forum and and this dude said he gets the flyer every year but there's no date or contact info on it. It's May 18th... but where's the contact info?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 16 2008, 02:01 PM~10431524
> *I know bro, I'm sensitive bout my weight. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


So is your scale my little buddy :biggrin: and short bus i mean long roof :biggrin: i think its the deka club or one of them call the college and ask them about it


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 16 2008, 04:31 PM~10432103
> *Who puts on the Bellingham show?  I was on a different forum and and this dude said he gets the flyer every year but there's no date or contact info on it.  It's May 18th...  but where's the contact info?
> *


the students put it on... just show up its all good as long as it aint raining


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

just show up from spokane and then what if there is no show due to weather?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 11:35 PM~10427541
> *We've look into before, might have to rethink it again....we are looking for a venue in a major city vs. rural towns. no offense to the people living in them....but we need to increase participation and spectators, and we really havent drawn any local spectators to our shows with exception being Yakima. We have always apperciated the participants that have attended our show, but with the budget we have to operate a show we need the spectators to help out with the finacials....I know we haven't been able to offer the best in entertainment but its what we can afford, in the past we've used top name entainment and it ended up costing us in the end. Garrets been doing the shows up here for 15years now and I can tellya it has all been for the love of lowriding. We are alway open to ideas and suggestion so thanks Billy i'll run it by him
> *


hey schue ill look into any event areas we have here,i know we have the fairgrounds,and theres a couple other spots i can think of,lemme know what ya input on it is though..


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

billy is a hustler............hey billy what happened to the casa colima show?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 17 2008, 11:24 AM~10438717
> *billy is a hustler............hey billy what happened to the casa colima show?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 17 2008, 11:24 AM~10438717
> *billy is a hustler............hey billy what happened to the casa colima show?
> *


they want me to come up for everything(trophies,dj,and money for the hop pay out)when they are the ones making the money for the food sold there!!what do you mean im a hustla?? :cheesy: :biggrin: im doing the show what ever it takes,,stadium or fairgrounds,just need a little help!!i cant do everything at my own,,the show in hillsboro must be an annual event,,chido ahi los veo carnal


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 17 2008, 08:11 AM~10437391
> *just show up from spokane and then what if there is no show due to weather?
> *


oh yeah forgot about that long ass drive...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 17 2008, 06:58 PM~10441723
> *oh yeah forgot about that long ass drive...
> *


  

kinda worth it if theres a backup plan though.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

theres always a back up plan to get drunk and be merry


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10444484
> *theres always a back up plan to get drunk and be merry
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10444484
> *theres always a back up plan to get drunk and be merry
> *



nine hour drive


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cGs4308jkA
SEE YOU SOON FAM BIGG KILLA RIDERS CHRONICLE WHO EVER ELSE FROM THE NORTHWEST :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  KING OF CALI IN ORANGE COVE CA.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area) 
April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area) 
May 4th YAKIMA (Olive Gardern)
May 18th BELLINGHAM (College) 
May 26th SEATTLE (Seward Park)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE (Lowcos car club) 
July 20th SPOKANE (Lowcos car club)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND (Lrm) 
Aug 23rd YAKIMA (Lowcos car club bbq @ Fullbright Park)
Aug 24th YAKIMA (Blvd Ent.)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO (Puro Locos car club)
INDIVIDUALS (car club show) TBA


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 19 2008, 07:26 AM~10452630
> *April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area)
> April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
> May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area)
> ...


thats a great line up


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 19 2008, 06:26 AM~10452630
> *April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area)
> April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
> May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area)
> ...



didnt they move this to kent?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10454584
> *didnt they move this to kent?
> *


thats a good question


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 19 2008, 01:17 PM~10454584
> *didnt they move this to kent?
> *


Ya vandorn(sp) park in kent around 2pm is what i heard


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 19 2008, 08:30 PM~10456480
> *Ya vandorn(sp) park in kent around 2pm is what i heard
> *


 is nick over there?


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 19 2008, 08:26 AM~10452630
> *April 19th ZILLAH (Yakima area)
> April 20th SEATTLE (Alki Beach)
> May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area)
> ...



HILLSBORO SHOW IS JULY 20TH (PUROLOCOS CAR CLUB)
SALEM SHOW IS AUG. 30TH ( PUROLOCOS CAR CLUB)


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 19 2008, 01:17 PM~10454584
> *didnt they move this to kent?
> *



*
KENNDOGG videos and Switch Man Inc. are having a get together in the park Sunday the April 20th. Everyones welcome, bring your lowrider and bbq and hang out. A few hoppers have already locked it in, sounds like there will be a show to see, 
Located at*[B]<VAN DOREN'S LANDING PARK>
21861 Russell Rd
Kent, WA 98032
hope to see all the NW riders there... [/B]


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

i"ll be there today


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 20 2008, 09:35 AM~10458968
> *is nick over there?
> *


If he is, he wasn't at the strip club last night...........sniffing asses :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 20 2008, 01:06 PM~10460339
> *If he is, he wasn't at the strip club last night...........sniffing asses :biggrin:
> *


No he wasnt but isniffed a few bitchs ass's for him :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 20 2008, 10:09 PM~10464065
> *No he wasnt but isniffed a few bitchs ass's for him  :biggrin:
> *


way to pick up the slack big tone


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 20 2008, 09:36 PM~10464246
> *way to pick up the slack big tone
> *


I do my best but now my nose wont stop running i think i got sniffilous from one of them ladies


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

DID ANY ONE SHOW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno: i went to portland this weekend..... :biggrin: 

was hangin out with family and friends down there..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 21 2008, 07:45 AM~10465486
> *DID ANY ONE SHOW
> *


GOOD TURNOUT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 21 2008, 09:34 AM~10465991
> *GOOD TURNOUT :biggrin:
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

any hoppers or lo-los or just mini trucks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 21 2008, 09:02 AM~10466128
> *any hoppers or lo-los or just mini trucks
> *


All of the above and i thanks everyone who showed up to support the cause


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SniffStars DvD certifying strippers asses across the NW.........GooooD Day!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry i couldnt make it guys... blew a head gasket on the way down there. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 21 2008, 10:56 AM~10466448
> *SniffStars DvD certifying strippers asses across the NW.........GooooD Day!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


missed ya saturday night at Ricks


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 21 2008, 10:56 AM~10466448
> *SniffStars DvD certifying strippers asses across the NW.........GooooD Day!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



good job sniffstars :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 21 2008, 01:05 PM~10467766
> *good job sniffstars :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 21 2008, 02:10 PM~10467796
> *:biggrin:
> *


What happened to the pic????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 21 2008, 10:46 PM~10472860
> *What happened to the pic????
> *


I got threatened to have my ass sniffed if i left it up and i sure as fuck dont want that


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:15 AM~10473010
> *I got threatened to have my ass sniffed if i left it up and i sure as fuck dont want that
> *


weak


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 22 2008, 07:19 AM~10474199
> *weak
> *


You seen nicks nose i think that mother fucker getting bigger like his belly i dont want that thing near ass LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2008, 11:03 AM~10475850
> *You seen nicks nose i think that mother fucker getting bigger like his belly i dont want that thing near ass LOL
> *



You loose enough weight to be able to reach your dick yet? T-rex arms


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 22 2008, 11:23 AM~10476586
> *You loose enough weight to be able to reach your dick yet? T-rex arms
> *


Mothafucka i never had a problem reaching mine ok mrpepper&tweezers


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:57 PM~10476869
> *Mothafucka i never had a problem reaching mine ok mrpepper&tweezers
> *


You have to get naked and jump in the shower to pee.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 22 2008, 01:24 PM~10477607
> *You have to get naked and jump in the shower to pee.
> *


Wrong my dick so big i cant use a reg toilet to piss in fool


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice to see all the love in the nw.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: uffin:   :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

big tone. you cost me twenty bucks to send flyers that i had to pay return ups postage cuz u never picked em up. drinks r on u


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 22 2008, 06:41 PM~10480248
> *big tone.  you cost me twenty bucks to send flyers that i had to pay return ups postage cuz u never picked em up.  drinks r on u
> *


Sorry man im kicking the mailman in his nuts when i see him he be fucking putting shit in the wrong box all the time your not the first one to get shit sent back im sorry


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10480835
> *Sorry man im kicking the mailman in his nuts when i see him he be fucking putting shit in the wrong box all the time your not the first one to get shit sent back im sorry
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 22 2008, 09:38 PM~10481507
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10478703
> *nice to see all the love in the nw..  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


FREE LOVE FUCK HATE ON 08 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 22 2008, 04:45 PM~10478703
> *nice to see all the love in the nw..  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10480835
> *Sorry man im kicking the mailman in his nuts when i see him he be fucking putting shit in the wrong box all the time your not the first one to get shit sent back im sorry
> *


Mothafucka you cant lift your leg that high, what you gonna do kick him in the ankle?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2008, 01:28 PM~10486176
> *Mothafucka you cant lift your leg that high, what you gonna do kick him in the ankle?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 23 2008, 01:31 PM~10486208
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


You so short I bet you can kick your self in the head huh?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2008, 12:28 PM~10486176
> *Mothafucka you cant lift your leg that high, what you gonna do kick him in the ankle?
> *


Oh ya i could kick you in the head but then id feal bad since i read this article about you in the local paper :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: u guyz r crazy


----------



## kashflow (Feb 20, 2006)

wasup with that chehalis show?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Talk of Rollerz doing a show, you guys have my support, just let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10489473
> *Talk of Rollerz doing a show, you guys have my support, just let me know. :thumbsup:
> *


When and where :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 23 2008, 09:46 PM~10490113
> *When and where  :biggrin:
> *


TRIPLE XXX AUG.9 IN THE WORKS ONLY THING IS THAT THE SHOW WILL BE FROM 3-9PM SO WE COULD DO A BIG CRUISE AFTER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10490144
> *TRIPLE XXX AUG.9 IN THE WORKS ONLY THING IS THAT THE SHOW WILL BE FROM 3-9PM SO WE COULD DO A BIG CRUISE AFTER
> *


So its s how and shine show???and is that a sat or sun


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody riding or bbq'ing this weekend in seattle saposed to be sunny and 62 sat and 63 on sun


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 23 2008, 09:50 PM~10490144
> *TRIPLE XXX AUG.9 IN THE WORKS ONLY THING IS THAT THE SHOW WILL BE FROM 3-9PM SO WE COULD DO A BIG CRUISE AFTER
> *


Lowcos committed to a truck full of cars if your show goes down. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 23 2008, 04:50 PM~10487423
> *You so short I bet you can kick your self in the head huh?
> *


no but i can kick you in the head.... :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

AUG 9TH IS A SAT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 24 2008, 08:49 AM~10492446
> *AUG 9TH IS A SAT
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2008, 05:43 AM~10491800
> *no but i can kick you in the head.... :biggrin:
> *


Just say no to JESUS JUICE fool its got you LOCO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IS HE 7TH DAY ADVENTIST???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANY ONE HERE KNOWS HOW TO PAINT???CANDY,PEARL OR A CLASSIC?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 23 2008, 05:57 PM~10487473
> *Oh ya i could kick you in the head but then id feal bad since i read this article about you in the local paper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2008, 11:19 AM~10493508
> *Just say no to JESUS JUICE fool its got you LOCO
> *


i guess i better check into alcohol treatment programs then,thats all i drink and not much of it,other than energy drinks n gatorade :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2008, 02:41 PM~10494965
> *IS HE 7TH DAY ADVENTIST???
> *


nope more like 7th day cruiseist :biggrin: 

sunday the 7th day and thats the day to CRUISE CRUISE CRUISE....

yeah im always down to cruise :biggrin: ...now i just gotta get my liscence back..:tears: :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2008, 05:36 PM~10496521
> *i guess i better check into alcohol treatment programs then,thats all i drink and not much of it,other than energy drinks n gatorade :biggrin:
> *


Motha fucka you know M J got to you


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10496741
> *Motha fucka you know M J got to you
> *


 not just no BUT HELL NO!!! :angry:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area) 
May 4th YAKIMA (Olive Gardern)
May 18th BELLINGHAM (College) 
May 26th SEATTLE (Seward Park)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE (Lowcos car club) 
July 20th SPOKANE (Lowcos car club)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND (Lrm) 
Aug 23rd YAKIMA (Lowcos car club bbq @ Fullbright Park)
Aug 24th YAKIMA (Blvd Ent.)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO (Puro Locos car club)
INDIVIDUALS (car club show) TBA


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2008, 06:05 PM~10496757
> * not just no BUT HELL NO!!!  :angry:
> *


FOOL you can say HELL and still drink the JESUS JUICE :angry: they gunna kick you out of the ranch for sure now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10498252
> *FOOL you can say HELL and still drink the JESUS JUICE  :angry:  they gunna kick you out of the ranch for sure now
> *


i aint in no fuckin ranch homie :angry:

and i dont drink no jesus juice.... hell i dont hardly drink alcohol anymore since surgery..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2008, 08:58 PM~10498513
> *i aint in no fuckin ranch homie :angry:
> 
> and i dont drink no jesus juice.... hell i dont hardly drink alcohol anymore since surgery..
> *


I seen you on the news getting escorted out of never never land dont bullshit me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2008, 10:03 PM~10498560
> *I seen you on the news getting escorted out of never never land dont bullshit me
> *


i dont think so homie :nono: 

and aint no bullshit here,btw do you know how to answer your pms?

because i know i know how to homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10497503
> *May 3rd SUNNYSIDE (Yakima area)
> May 4th YAKIMA (Olive Gardern)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM (College)
> ...


more than half of these shows are in WA!  we need to get more around the portland area


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2008, 09:05 PM~10498573
> *i dont think so homie :nono:
> 
> and aint no bullshit here,btw do you know how to answer your pms?
> ...


If i got one from you id awnser it i already told you i never got any pm from you


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10498560
> *I seen you on the news getting escorted out of never never land dont bullshit me
> *


lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2008, 10:32 PM~10498833
> *If i got one from you id awnser it i already told you i never got any pm from you
> *


hmmm i coulda swore i sent you one on the welder,oh well pm sent


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 23 2008, 09:25 PM~10490468
> *Anybody riding or bbq'ing this weekend in seattle saposed to be sunny and 62 sat and 63 on sun
> 
> 
> ...


??????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10501654
> *??????
> *


that still looks good from what im seeing,besides its sunny as hell down here right now :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 25 2008, 09:34 AM~10501654
> *??????
> *


anybody showing mild to wild in tacoma dome???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 25 2008, 04:05 PM~10504190
> *anybody showing mild to wild in tacoma dome???
> *


Is that going on this weekend whats the hours???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10504253
> *Is that going on this weekend whats the hours???
> *


dunno the hours just heard it on 710 radio this morning on the way to work


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 25 2008, 04:37 PM~10504375
> *dunno the hours just heard it on 710 radio this morning on the way to work
> *


Mild to Wild Car Show With Hot Rods & Harleys 
Apr 25, 2008 (Fri) - Apr 27, 2008 (Sun) 
Arena & Exhibition Hall 
Tickets 
$15 
Age 10 and under free with paid adult. 
Additional Info 
Hours:
Friday 1pm - 10pm
Saturday 10am - 10pm
Sunday 10am - 6pm
McKinley's Grill open during event.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 25 2008, 05:45 PM~10504418
> *Mild to Wild Car Show With Hot Rods & Harleys
> Apr 25, 2008 (Fri) - Apr 27, 2008 (Sun)
> Arena & Exhibition Hall
> ...


sounds good,too bad i already made other plans...


yo tony call me


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2008, 07:22 PM~10505801
> *sounds good,too bad i already made other plans...
> yo tony call me
> *


What you need???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 25 2008, 09:04 PM~10506322
> *What you need???
> *


gonna talk to ya bout the welder


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2008, 10:10 PM~10507324
> *gonna talk to ya bout the welder
> *


Oh ok


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2008, 06:37 PM~10510813
> *Oh ok
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oops double


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

SO IS THERE GONNA BE A CHEHALIS SHOW THIS YEAR?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 26 2008, 09:23 PM~10512191
> *SO IS THERE GONNA BE A CHEHALIS SHOW THIS YEAR?
> *


Not from BLVD ENT.  one of the longest running shows in the NW gone due to lack of support so please do what you can to support all the other shows and those putting them on to show them we appreciate them and their efforts


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IN THE OLIVE GARDIN PARKING LOT BUT THE CAR SHOW WELL BE HELD ON MAY 4 2008 ON SUNDAY THE SET UP TIME WILL BE AT 7AM TO 11AM AND THE SHOW WILL START AT 11AM TO 5PM THE JUDGING WILL START AT 11AM ENTRY FEE CARS $10 BIKE $5
THE CATERGORIES I HAVE FOR THE SHOW ARE - 59 & UNDER - 60'S - 70'S - 80'S - 90'S & NEWER - SUV / TRUCK - 4X4 - EUROS - LOWRIDER BIKES - ALL THE CLASSES ARE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACES AND I WILL HAVE A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AND THERE WILL BE BEST OF PLAQUES THOSE ARE - BEST DISPLAY CAR OR BIKE - BEST WHEELS - BEST ENGINE - BEST INTERIOR - BEST MURAL - BEST PAINT - AND MOST CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND WE WILL BE HAVING FREE GIVEAWAYS THROUGHOUT THE DAY FOR ANY MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ALL MOST HERE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2008, 09:41 PM~10512274
> *Not from BLVD ENT.   one of the longest running shows int he NW gone due to lack of support so please do what you can to support all the other shwos and those putting them on to show them we appreciate them and their efforts
> *


x10


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 27 2008, 06:01 AM~10513028
> *x10
> *


indeed


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 27 2008, 09:20 AM~10513979
> *indeed
> *


Chuckie i think that show was older than you are :biggrin: sad to see it gone  i remember every winter everyone working to get their car done for chealis now people either dont build them or focus on LRM in portland now ill go to that show but i still say FUCK LRM id rather debut and support a local club than an org that dont give a fuck about us or the lifestyle only the money side of it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2008, 01:34 PM~10514878
> *Chuckie i think that show was older than you are :biggrin:  sad to see it gone  i remember every winter everyone working to get their car done for chealis now people either dont build them or focus on LRM in portland now ill go to that show but i still say FUCK LRM id rather debut and support a local club than an org that dont give a fuck about us or the lifestyle only the money side of it
> *


you already know im bout as old as that show homie,besides im only 26,

but i agree with you a whole lot... its more about the local clubs instead :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HELLO


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 26 2008, 10:54 PM~10512531
> *THE CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA IN THE OLIVE GARDIN PARKING LOT BUT THE CAR SHOW WELL BE HELD ON MAY 4 2008 ON SUNDAY THE SET UP TIME WILL BE AT 7AM TO 11AM AND THE SHOW WILL START AT 11AM TO 5PM THE JUDGING WILL START AT 11AM ENTRY FEE CARS $10 BIKE $5
> THE CATERGORIES I HAVE FOR THE SHOW ARE - 59 & UNDER - 60'S - 70'S - 80'S - 90'S & NEWER - SUV / TRUCK - 4X4 - EUROS - LOWRIDER BIKES - ALL THE CLASSES ARE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACES AND I WILL HAVE A 6 FOOT TROPHY FOR THE BEST OF SHOW AND THERE WILL BE BEST OF PLAQUES THOSE ARE - BEST DISPLAY CAR OR BIKE - BEST WHEELS - BEST ENGINE - BEST INTERIOR - BEST MURAL - BEST PAINT - AND MOST CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND WE WILL BE HAVING FREE GIVEAWAYS THROUGHOUT THE DAY FOR ANY MORE INFO YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ALL MOST HERE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE
> *



any cruisin saturday night.....plus can we get a address too....possibly coming


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends BBQ May 31st Kennewick, WA.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10517086
> *any cruisin saturday night.....plus can we get a address too....possibly coming
> *


3rd and yakima ave. olive garden parking lot.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE, , WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
INDIVIDUALS (car club car show) TBA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like June and July could use some more shows or bbq's, if anyone or clubs are thinking of doing something and might need some help, you can count on me, just let me know.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Showtime CC has reserved one of the picnic sites at the lower level of Seward Park for the May 26th memorial day bbqs. Stop by and say hi we will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 27 2008, 11:45 PM~10518805
> *Looks like June and July could use some more shows or bbq's, if anyone or clubs are thinking of doing something and might need some help, you can count on me, just let me know.
> *


Will have a bbq some time in between there.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 28 2008, 03:31 PM~10524183
> *Will have a bbq some time in between there.....
> *


 :thumbsup: Yakima lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 28 2008, 03:12 PM~10524009
> *Showtime CC has reserved one of the picnic sites at the lower level of Seward Park for the May 26th memorial day bbqs. Stop by and say hi we will be there!    :thumbsup:
> *


I'll have to check my schedule.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 28 2008, 05:33 PM~10524758
> *:thumbsup:  Yakima lowriding  :thumbsup:
> *


Going strong.........


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:56 PM~10518458
> *3rd and yakima ave. olive garden parking lot.
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kashflow (Feb 20, 2006)

what time is the bbq at seward park for memorial day?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kashflow_@Apr 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10527087
> *what time is the bbq at seward park for memorial day?
> *


UPPER LEVEL ONE STARTS AT AROUND 11AM LAST YEAR IT ENDED AT AROUND 8PM ITS A BBQ AND SHOW & SHINE :nicoderm:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

2 BBQ IN THE SAME PARK GONNA BE GOOD :biggrin: 


MAYBE I COME BACK FROM MOSES LAKE EARLY


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 28 2008, 08:58 PM~10527712
> *2  BBQ IN THE SAME PARK GONNA BE GOOD  :biggrin:
> MAYBE I COME BACK FROM MOSES LAKE EARLY
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 28 2008, 02:12 PM~10524009
> *Showtime CC has reserved one of the picnic sites at the lower level of Seward Park for the May 26th memorial day bbqs. Stop by and say hi we will be there!     :thumbsup:
> *


We should just move up top with the rest of the world we dont want to be anti social :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:50 PM~10528861
> *W should just move up top with the rest of the world we dont want to be anti social :biggrin:
> *


Exactly.

**edited for the sake of united lowriding.**


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:50 PM~10528861
> *We should just move up top with the rest of the world we dont want to be anti social :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 29 2008, 07:22 AM~10530356
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you gonna come up homie?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:50 PM~10528861
> *We should just move up top with the rest of the world we dont want to be anti social :biggrin:
> *


Not trying to be anti-social that is just the spot everyone picked at the meeting. :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 29 2008, 09:51 AM~10530911
> *you gonna come up homie?
> *


cant make any garuntees,just finally get to return to work on weds..


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

what date is this again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 28 2008, 03:12 PM~10524009
> *Showtime CC has reserved one of the picnic sites at the lower level of Seward Park for the May 26th memorial day bbqs. Stop by and say hi we will be there!     :thumbsup:*





> *legacylac Posted Today, 05:12 PM
> what date is this again
> *


look up homie :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10518805
> *Looks like June and July could use some more shows or bbq's, if anyone or clubs are thinking of doing something and might need some help, you can count on me, just let me know.
> *


STILL TRIYING TO GET THE JULY 6TH SHOW GOIN,,OR THE JULY 13TH STILL WAITING FOR APROVAL OF STADIUM!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 29 2008, 04:12 PM~10534439
> *what date is this again
> *


Dont mind virgence he's not socialized yet


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 29 2008, 05:39 PM~10535197
> *Dont mind virgence he's not socialized yet
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

New Friends BBQ May 31st Kennewick, WA.
Noon @ Columbia park,Cruising to follow.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 29 2008, 06:39 PM~10535197
> *Dont mind virgence he's not socialized yet
> *


hey i was being nice!! :biggrin: 

all i said was look up i did the hard work already by reposting it for him.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10536839
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


you know im socialized homie,just not totally refined yet :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Apr 29 2008, 10:01 PM~10537821
> *
> New Friends BBQ May 31st Kennewick, WA.
> Noon @ Columbia park,Cruising to follow.....
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

This slipped ot the bottom of pg 3 WTF


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I GAVE UP THE HOPPER SCENE,,BUT NOT THE LOWRIDE SCENE,,SO HERES MY NEXT PROJECT,,AFTER I SOLD MY 63SS,,I GOT ME THE 50' CHEVY,,SOLD THAT SO NOW I GOT ME THIS NEW TOY!!




























so i will hit a few shows this year


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

" NICE " !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Sup- "ELCHINGON" ?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 1 2008, 10:04 AM~10551184
> *" NICE " !!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Sup- "ELCHINGON" ?
> *


SUPPERS DIAMOND :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiS6LdIxzm8
:0 :0 :biggrin:  ORANGE COVE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 1 2008, 09:58 AM~10551130
> *I GAVE UP THE HOPPER SCENE,,BUT NOT THE LOWRIDE SCENE,,SO HERES MY NEXT PROJECT,,AFTER I SOLD MY 63SS,,I GOT ME THE 50' CHEVY,,SOLD THAT SO NOW I GOT ME THIS NEW TOY!!
> so i will hit a few shows this year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELLA BILLY- BE SOME OF THE FIRST TO BRING THE VINTAGE RIDERS OUT UP NORTH...
MAD THIGHT- GOOD CHOICE O.G.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10552468
> *HELLA BILLY- BE SOME OF THE FIRST TO BRING THE VINTAGE RIDERS OUT UP NORTH...
> MAD THIGHT- GOOD CHOICE O.G.
> *



yeah we need more bombs in the nw.....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 1 2008, 08:58 AM~10551130
> *I GAVE UP THE HOPPER SCENE,,BUT NOT THE LOWRIDE SCENE,,SO HERES MY NEXT PROJECT,,AFTER I SOLD MY 63SS,,I GOT ME THE 50' CHEVY,,SOLD THAT SO NOW I GOT ME THIS NEW TOY!!
> 
> 
> ...



there gonna be 3-4 39's in the nw soon


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Jaime from Yakima Valley been building bombs for years, he has one coming out soon that will bring a little attention to the NW.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

well over due- cant wait to see the 30 and 40s!!!!! luv um


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

~*Victory Outreach Seattle presents…

4TH ANNUAL SUMMER DREAMS CUSTOM CAR SHOW
SATURDAY JUNE 28TH 2008 in WHITE CENTER / BURIEN!

Trophies and Prize Money$$ awarded in several categories including Car Hop, Best of Show and much more!!!!!

Live Hip Hop Music on stage as well as local and national press coverage!

MAJOR SHOW, DON’T MISS OUT!!!!

More info at 206-244-8184 or voseattle.org


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE, , WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
INDIVIDUALS (car club car show) TBA


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anythang goin on the westside of mtns this weekend?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 2 2008, 05:54 PM~10563089
> *May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
> May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
> ...


 :uh: 
damn,,this looks like a washington state shows only!!anymore lowriders in oregon alive??? :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 2 2008, 06:59 PM~10563907
> *:uh:
> damn,,this looks like a washington state shows only!!anymore lowriders in oregon alive??? :biggrin:
> *



I seen in lowrider mag there a show/picnic in eugene put on rollerz only i believe just dont know the date


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I was just informed of a show May 24th at Southwest Community Center in West Seattle more info to fallow


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 3 2008, 10:33 AM~10566575
> *I seen in lowrider mag there a show/picnic in eugene put on rollerz only i believe just dont know the date
> *


we need a date who knows what it is?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

1st show down nice weather nice day GREAT DAY for LOWRIDING in the NW


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 4 2008, 05:15 PM~10573510
> *1st show down nice weather nice day GREAT DAY  for LOWRIDING  in the NW
> *


it was a good weekend!!!! lots of lowrideing n the yak's vages valley!!! good looking 2 all all of the car clubs!!!!!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 4 2008, 05:23 PM~10573537
> *it was a good weekend!!!! lots of lowrideing n the yak's vages valley!!! good looking 2 all  all of the car clubs!!!!!
> *


pics!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10574759
> *pics!
> *


x2.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i took some pics


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 4 2008, 06:08 PM~10573736
> *I dont know I just need to quit the game for a while, I have dedicated 15 years to it and it just isnt fun anymore. just need a break.
> *


The game is what we make it. You should have seen it out here this weekend, 1 show was canceled and it rained all day on Saturday, but it was one of the best lowrider weekends Yakima had ever seen. Saturday was sick, cruising with all the different car clubs. 


Major respect to Lowcos and Rollerz Only for coming from out of town, with dedication like that, this shit is only going to get better out here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Fuck wish I couldve been ther

With my donk


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 4 2008, 09:44 PM~10576446
> *The game is what we make it. You should have seen it out here this weekend, 1 show was canceled and it rained all day on Saturday, but it was one of the best lowrider weekends Yakima had ever seen. Saturday was sick, cruising with all the different car clubs.
> Major respect to Lowcos and Rollerz Only for coming from out of town, with dedication like that, this shit is only going to get better out here. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I fool i was there too but i do agree much respect to all clubs and rider out here still doing it we lifers


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin: just got back to bellingham and it was worth it. great show, thanks to everyone out in yak, big ups to hugo and la familia for putting it all together and hopefully this is a good sign for the shows this summer uffin: hey and nick, try not to pull nobody's hair when you're up here in bellingham :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 5 2008, 01:09 AM~10577040
> *uffin: just got back to bellingham and it was worth it. great show, thanks to everyone out in yak, big ups to hugo and la familia for putting it all together and hopefully this is a good sign for the shows this summer uffin: hey and nick, try not to pull nobody's hair when you're up here in bellingham :biggrin:
> *


I'm fucking all your bitches when I get up there, college bitches are my favorite. And Joker said me and FatTony can stay at your house fool.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 3 2008, 11:30 AM~10566792
> *I was just informed of a show May 24th at Southwest Community Center in West Seattle more info to fallow
> *


2 shows in one weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
*May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)*
May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 22nd MOSES LAKE, , WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
INDIVIDUALS (car club car show) TBA

*NEXT!!!* Lets keep it going, anyone from Yakima or the valley going? Lets do it, lets meet up and caravan over there, car pool or whatever.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ATTENTION!!ATTENTION!!ATTENTION!!

POSIBLE CAR SHOW JULY 6TH AT HILLSBORO FAIRGROUNDS,,JUST NEED TO SING TH CONTRACT !AND GET CONFIRMATION,,I SPOKE TO THE TODAY AND DAY IS ALREADY BOOKED((BY ME))SO AS SOON AS I GET THE CONTRACT SIGNED I WILL START POSTING AND PRINTING FLIYERS STAY TUNNED,,!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AY GUEY I SAID ""SING"",,ORALE ,,((SIGN))


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10576446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M THERE AND WERE TAKING OVER CHINOS PAD :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 5 2008, 11:04 AM~10579167
> *May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
> May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
> ...




BELLINGHAM'Z NEXT AH SHIT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 5 2008, 05:46 PM~10582366
> *WERE MAKING IT 2 ALL THA SHOWZ  NO MATTER HOW FAR WITH OR WITH OUT SOME OF OUR RIDES
> I'M THERE AND WERE TAKING OVER CHINOS PAD  :biggrin:
> *


Thats all it takes just a few cars from every club and every town and all the events will be sick, hats off to you guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Beers and bitches at El Cochinos. :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

JUST STOPING BY TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED AND TO ALL PEOPLE THAT WENT TO THE SHOW IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND IT WAS A GOOD KICK OFF FOR THE SHOWS TO COME SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT SHOW THANK MAUI


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 5 2008, 06:45 PM~10582884
> *Thats all it takes just a few cars from every club and every town and all the events will be sick, hats off to you guys.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Beers and bitches at El Cochinos. :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 5 2008, 09:03 PM~10584522
> *JUST STOPING BY TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED AND TO ALL PEOPLE THAT WENT TO THE SHOW IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND  IT WAS A GOOD KICK OFF FOR THE SHOWS TO COME SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT SHOW  THANK MAUI
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 5 2008, 06:45 PM~10582884
> *Thats all it takes just a few cars from every club and every town and all the events will be sick, hats off to you guys.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Beers and bitches at El Cochinos. :biggrin:
> *



el cochinos :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 4 2008, 08:07 PM~10575421
> *i took some pics
> *


Post them up


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

yeah


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

This guy said beer and bitches fuck.....Iam there... :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

any pics of the yakima show??????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 6 2008, 03:54 PM~10591745
> *any pics of the yakima show??????
> *



YES


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

POSTING ANY PICS?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 5 2008, 10:59 AM~10579126
> *I'm fucking all your bitches when I get up there, college bitches are my favorite. And Joker said me and FatTony can stay at your house fool.
> *


a what about me,,, i hope theres bitches there with 4 to 5 kids so i can fuck with!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10599765
> *a what about me,,, i hope theres bitches there with 4 to 5 kids so i can fuck with!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


that way you know they fuck huh......good one fool. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 7 2008, 11:12 AM~10599966
> *that way you know they fuck huh......good one fool. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It actully cause he has a small dick and when the girls complain he can say look here you had 4 kids wtf that shit would be loose for king kong


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 7 2008, 10:01 AM~10598608
> *NOT MENTIONING NAMES BUT...MY HOMEBOY DOUBLEFISTS CROWN AND COKE WHILE PULLING FAT BITCHES HAIR
> *


WTF :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
and when the bitch turned around, I asked her to buy me a drink.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

From the Streets to the Club, formally known as Jackson's. 

















and hey Steve, WHERED DA FUCK YOU BEEN?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10601017
> *From the Streets to the Club, formally known as Jackson's.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHIZNIT


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2008, 01:08 PM~10600787
> *It actully cause he has a small dick and when the girls complain he can say look here you had 4 kids wtf that shit would be loose for king kong
> *


but 4 show big homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 7 2008, 09:01 AM~10598608
> *YES
> *


post em


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10601017
> *From the Streets to the Club, formally known as Jackson's.
> 
> 
> ...


lol now thats nice


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

FREE TO THE PUBLIC :0 :thumbsup: 

Way to step it up this year LOWCOS, major respect for doing all you guys can for this lowrider shit out here.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 8 2008, 09:39 AM~10607622
> *FREE TO THE PUBLIC :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> Way to step it up this year LOWCOS, major respect for doing all you guys can for this lowrider shit out here.
> *


you already know


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

WHERE IS UNION GAP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 8 2008, 10:53 AM~10608154
> *WHERE IS UNION GAP
> *


Fullbright Park


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 8 2008, 10:53 AM~10608154
> *WHERE IS UNION GAP
> *


ITS NOT FAR FROM THE BLVS SHOW. GRASS AND SHADE AND TIGHT SPOT


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 8 2008, 09:39 AM~10607622
> *FREE TO THE PUBLIC :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> Way to step it up this year LOWCOS, major respect for doing all you guys can for this lowrider shit out here.
> *


X2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10611859
> *X2
> *


THANKS JOEY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Guys i got into it today on the phone with somebody who used to live up here in WA and has since move i consider this person somewhat new to the lifestyle he claism hes had cars out b4 which i have never seen and the 2 cars he had out while he was up here where pre built pre bought cars anyways this guy had the nerve to say that WA was so far behind the times and NON of us up here where LOWRIDERS and had NO FUCKING CLUE at this point i became enraged with this motherfucker telling him all he was a MOUTH PIECE for his new TEAM(which by the way i know the leader of and hes hella cool and has much respect from me anyways and i feal has it back for me/us) but this guy came out of nowherr with this shit how the team gunna serve everyone from up here and i asked what the fuck he had from there team when he says nothign so bascily hes a NOBODY trying to be SOMEBODY talking shit about where he from UNCLE TOM'S ASS MUTHFUCKA tell this fool how you feal about him and his comments


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

just out of curiosity was one car a M/C


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

hopefully not stirring the pot tony but was one car a M/C


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 8 2008, 08:24 PM~10612926
> *hopefully not stirring the pot tony but was one car a M/C
> *


LOL not nameing names but do the math LOL  This person also said they have NEVER seen me with a car shows WTF he really knows about WA LOWRIDING HUH LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

If it.s the"club"hopper,he has always been a shit talker. i hope i know who you are talking about, and the other people are cool.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 8 2008, 09:58 PM~10612684
> *Guys i got into it today on the phone with somebody who used to live up here in WA and has since move i consider this person somewhat new to the lifestyle he claism hes had cars out b4 which i have never seen and the 2 cars he had out while he was up here where pre built pre bought cars anyways this guy had the nerve to say that WA was so far behind the times and NON of us up here where LOWRIDERS and had NO FUCKING CLUE at this point i became enraged with this motherfucker telling him all he was a MOUTH PIECE for his new TEAM(which by the way i know the leader of and hes hella cool and has much respect from me anyways and i feal has it back for me/us) but this guy came out of nowherr with this shit how the team gunna serve everyone from up here and i asked what the fuck he had from there team when he says nothign so bascily hes a NOBODY trying to be SOMEBODY talking shit about where he from UNCLE TOM'S ASS MUTHFUCKA tell this fool how you feal about him and his comments
> *


i can tell your real pissed off because of the missed spelled words you got in here,lol.if they serve us so what.it's a sport,hobbie,and lifestyle.but i would be pissed off about the lack of respect. :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 8 2008, 08:24 PM~10612926
> *hopefully not stirring the pot tony but was one car a M/C
> *


yes sirr :biggrin: come back home 4 summer. good luck :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 8 2008, 08:30 PM~10612981
> *LOL not nameing names but do the math LOL  This person also said they have NEVER seen me with a car shows WTF he really knows about WA LOWRIDING HUH LOL
> *


for real which shows does he go to? :roflmao:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

IS HE COMING THIS SUMMER,IS HE BRINGING THE BLACK CAR?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 8 2008, 10:38 PM~10613523
> *i can tell your real pissed off because of the missed spelled words you got in here,lol.if they serve us so what.it's a sport,hobbie,and lifestyle.but i would be pissed off about the lack of respect. :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: tony misspells all the time,,with those big fat fingers he has,he touches 2 letter on the keyboard at once,,my bad big t,,just wanted to make you laugh :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 9 2008, 07:18 AM~10615167
> *:biggrin: tony misspells all the time,,with those big fat fingers he has,he touches 2  letter on the keyboard at once,,my bad big t,,just wanted to make you laugh :cheesy:
> *


Fat fingers come in handy all the girls LOVE them :biggrin: i tell them they are ribbed for thier plesure  and guys a buddy of mine asked me why i let this guy get to me so much and after i thought about it he is right they guy is just a shit talking nut rider so fuck him until he builds car him self anf hit his own damn switch i aint giving that foll the time of day in the words of casper from tacoma "YOUR NOBODY IM TURNING MY BACK TO YOU " HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 9 2008, 08:53 AM~10615501
> *Fat fingers come in handy all the girls LOVE them  :biggrin: i tell them they are ribbed for thier plesure  and guys a buddy of mine asked me why i let this guy get to me so much and after i thought about it he is right they  guy is just a shit talking nut rider so fuck him until he builds car him self anf hit his own damn switch i aint giving that foll the time of day in the words of casper from tacoma "YOUR NOBODY IM TURNING MY BACK TO YOU " HA HA HA HA HA HA
> *


*"YOUR NOBODY IM TURNING MY BACK TO YOU "*
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 9 2008, 08:53 AM~10615501
> *Fat fingers come in handy all the girls LOVE them  :biggrin: i tell them they are ribbed for thier plesure  and guys a buddy of mine asked me why i let this guy get to me so much and after i thought about it he is right they  guy is just a shit talking nut rider so fuck him until he builds car him self anf hit his own damn switch i aint giving that foll the time of day in the words of casper from tacoma "YOUR NOBODY IM TURNING MY BACK TO YOU " HA HA HA HA HA HA
> *


Its funny how he called you talking about "His Team" is gonna come hop on you and everyone in the NW" right after he got off the phone with *Calvin westside206rain*.
That mothafucka Calvin always wanna be in the bullshit starting shit!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

IT IS WHO I THINK!!!"CLUB HOPPER"


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

IT IS WHO I THINK!!!"CLUB HOPPER"


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10612684
> *Guys i got into it today on the phone with somebody who used to live up here in WA and has since move i consider this person somewhat new to the lifestyle he claism hes had cars out b4 which i have never seen and the 2 cars he had out while he was up here where pre built pre bought cars anyways this guy had the nerve to say that WA was so far behind the times and NON of us up here where LOWRIDERS and had NO FUCKING CLUE at this point i became enraged with this motherfucker telling him all he was a MOUTH PIECE for his new TEAM(which by the way i know the leader of and hes hella cool and has much respect from me anyways and i feal has it back for me/us) but this guy came out of nowherr with this shit how the team gunna serve everyone from up here and i asked what the fuck he had from there team when he says nothign so bascily hes a NOBODY trying to be SOMEBODY talking shit about where he from UNCLE TOM'S ASS MUTHFUCKA tell this fool how you feal about him and his comments
> *


don't worry tone i got ur back!!!! win or lose as long as we have fun thats all that matters!!!! i'd never jump on the band wagon!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

we be ready.....puro locos stays ready for anyone :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 9 2008, 10:30 AM~10616794
> *don't worry tone i got ur back!!!!  win or lose as long as we have fun thats all that matters!!!! i'd never jump on the band wagon!!!!
> *


EXACTLY I WISH EVERYONE SAW IT THAT WAY


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

its too bad the "other team leader" doesn't understand we do this for fun, on top of as hobby,sport, and all that. But he don't understand. I had the same "conversation" with him once, that our club don't have heart we dont care,blah,blah,blah"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 9 2008, 03:43 PM~10618850
> *its too bad the "other team leader" doesn't understand we do this for fun, on top of as hobby,sport, and all that. But he don't understand. I had the same "conversation" with him once, that our club don't have heart we dont care,blah,blah,blah"
> *


The team leader is not the mouth peice just to clear it up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

they talkin bad generally means you doing something right.
respect is really hard to come by these daze. fuck do it for yourself...

Tone is damn near as old as me.. homie is everywhere supportin the sport..


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

SORRY THAT CAME OUT WRONG, BUT WHEN HE WAS HERE, HE THOUGHT HE WAS A TEAM LEADER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND TRIED TO BE THAT. SO IT WAS KIND OF A INSIDE BAD JOKE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2008, 04:06 PM~10619013
> *they talkin bad generally means you doing something right.
> respect is really hard to come by these daze. fuck do it for yourself...
> 
> ...


Damn how old is you i thought i was old LOL


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 9 2008, 01:15 AM~10613945
> *for real which shows does he go to? :roflmao:
> *


ya man i seen him on ryder's video talk'n all kinds of mess and i ain't never seen him with a car or even at a car show until last year.i give more props to the people out there chip'n everyday then that guy with no cars or recyled lowriders.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

36 dog but you got to be catchin up-

more lip and bumper smackin commin to a show near you!!

vol. #6 BACK TO THE N.W.

no hate 08

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2008, 05:15 PM~10619395
> *36 dog but you got to be catchin up-
> 
> more lip and bumper smackin commin to a show near you!!
> ...


Im nipping at ur heals for sure LOL damn we gunna be lowriding HOVER ROUNDS SOON LOL :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Anyone coming to Bellingham, the Quality Inn has good rates $79 2 queens and a fold out so let's flood that shit with lowriders uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 9 2008, 05:42 PM~10619626
> *Anyone coming to Bellingham, the CHINO Inn free room and board so let's flood that shit with lowriders uffin:
> *


Thanks Chino :biggrin: oh ya i got this in a text today HA HA HA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 9 2008, 06:42 PM~10619626
> *Anyone coming to Bellingham, the Quality Inn has good rates $79 2 queens and a fold out so let's flood that shit with lowriders uffin:
> *


Mothafucka we staying at your house and fucking all your bitches.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good stuff homie - gettin my medic-alert necklace next week!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2008, 06:43 PM~10620067
> *good stuff homie - gettin my medic-alert necklace next week!!!
> *


FOOL thats not because you old it because you went GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

maybe the combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i cant get up Tony!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i have no clue who you guys are talkin about because i am too lazy to read back a fe pages but, TEAM WA. GONNA DO THIS SHIT THIS YEAR, so forget that fool, and lets get our drink on, oh yeah, fellow nw. lowriders, YOU'RE BUYING>


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM PUTTIN IN MY VOTE IN LOWCOS CAR CLUB DOIN THE MOST IN THE N.W. FOR 08

GOOD SHIT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*For real cut the bullshit talk, Washington has respect for Arizona and they have respect for us. Wash not talking bout we taking over the world or nothing like that so if Tim and Tony want to hop, keep it at that, 2 cars nosing up. No need to involve the whole state, or take it past cars, let the cars talk and thats it. *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 10 2008, 08:28 AM~10622677
> *i have no clue who you guys are talkin about because i am too lazy to read back a fe pages but, TEAM WA.  GONNA DO THIS SHIT THIS YEAR, so forget that fool, and lets get our drink on, oh yeah, fellow nw. lowriders, YOU'RE BUYING>
> *



dont worry dog i got u even though, i dont drink.....  i got a friend that don't wont to double fist crown and cokes no more so he says........


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10623479
> *For real cut the bullshit talk, Washington has respect for Arizona and they have respect for us. Wash not talking bout we taking over the world or nothing like that so if Tim and Tony want to hop, keep it at that, 2 cars nosing up. No need to involve the whole state, or take it past cars, let the cars talk and thats it.
> *


fooooo show x2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2008, 10:48 AM~10623479
> *For real cut the bullshit talk, Washington has respect for Arizona and they have respect for us. Wash not talking bout we taking over the world or nothing like that so if  want to hop, keep it at that, 2 cars nosing up. No need to involve the whole state, or take it past cars, let the cars talk and thats it.
> *


Lets get back on the topic the show date got confirmation from Danny of BLVD CC they ARE doing a show at the xxx in issaquah(sp) Fathers day june 15th

May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
*June 15th XXX Issaquah Wa (BLVD CC) <<<< NEW*
June 22nd MOSES LAKE, , WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
INDIVIDUALS (car club car show) TBA

NEXT!!! Lets keep it going, anyone from Yakima or the valley going? Lets do it, lets meet up and caravan over there, car pool or whatever.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

new shows, im down.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 10 2008, 12:11 PM~10623566
> *dont worry dog i got u even though, i dont drink.....   i got a friend that don't wont to double fist crown and cokes no more so he says........
> *


yessir


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2008, 12:48 PM~10623479
> *For real cut the bullshit talk, Washington has respect for Arizona and they have respect for us. Wash not talking bout we taking over the world or nothing like that so if Tim and Tony want to hop, keep it at that, 2 cars nosing up. No need to involve the whole state, or take it past cars, let the cars talk and thats it.
> *


i got my money on a green linclon. :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 10 2008, 06:06 PM~10625102
> *Lets get back on the topic the show date  got confirmation from Danny of BLVD CC they ARE doing a show at the xxx in issaquah(sp) Fathers day june 15th
> 
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
> ...




ANYMORE INFO ON THA SW COMUNITY CENTER ANY FLYER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 10 2008, 10:59 PM~10626916
> *ANYMORE INFO ON THA SW COMUNITY CENTER ANY FLYER
> *


I been waiting for the email with it ill make some calls on mon about it


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 9 2008, 05:45 PM~10619660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know, i like to live smoke and drink free, i think you fools might fuck that all up for me if you stayed over here :dunno:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 10 2008, 05:06 PM~10625102
> *Lets get back on the topic the show date  got confirmation from Danny of BLVD CC they ARE doing a show at the xxx in issaquah(sp) Fathers day june 15th
> 
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)
> ...



good i can get my yearly fat ass burger from XXX


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHAT IS XXX. I HAVE NEVER BEEN THERE.


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

Shit Chino slippen with the bitches, he had his chance to pull some chics # but failed and let the chic just waiting for him to ask and let her walk away. Chino is now under my wing reading my book "How to mack a bitch 101" For my it will cost you $49.95. One on one training will be $149.99 and I get to keep the #'s


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

Who's coming to Bellingham????? Let's show this town what it's all about. If you come the night before PM me and i'll give you my # because there is a about two good clubs to hang out at.


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

"MAY 18 BELLINGHAM CARSHOW"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 11 2008, 10:22 AM~10628543
> *WHAT IS XXX. I HAVE NEVER BEEN THERE.
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

cool


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 11 2008, 02:21 PM~10629503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u should know don't ur fat asss hold the record 4 eating the most XXX burgers foooo!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:angry: SORRY TO BRING THE TOPIC OF HIM UP AGAIN, BUT WHO EVER WENT TELLING HIM THAT PEOPLE,ME, IN GENERAL WERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HIM,YES TIM, KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT. IF IT BOTHERS YOU, SAY SOMETIHNG TO THE INDIVIDUAL.TIM KNOWS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS REFERING TO IN MY COMMENT. ITS A FACT NOT BS TO GOSSIP ABOUT!!! SO QUIT CREATING DRAMA, THERE IS NONE AND WON'T BE NONE.SORRY LAST TIME I SWEAR :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 11 2008, 05:55 PM~10631144
> *u should know don't ur fat asss hold the record 4 eating the most XXX burgers foooo!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


NOPE but i do know about some old school rides can you post up the flyer of the ranch cause we knwo you be loving some COWS(to eat and fuck) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aint got net at the moment and im back to workin at the casino,so :wave: if you have my number feel free to call me.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10634785
> *aint got net at the moment and im back to workin at the casino,so :wave: if you have my number feel free to call me.
> *


aint got no wtf. dont have the net :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10634785
> *aint got net at the moment and im back to workin at the casino,so :wave: if you have my number feel free to call me.
> *


ill call u do u need a freind to talk to :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME I THOUGHT I WOULD ANNOUNCE TO THEM M AND MY WIFE SABRINA JUST HAD OUR BABY, SHE WA BORN ON SATURDAY MAY 10.AT VALLEY MEDICAL CTR,SHE WEIGHED 8LB 6OZ AND WAS 20" LONG,WE NAMED HER ADRIANA TAYLOR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 12 2008, 11:13 AM~10635584
> *TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME I THOUGHT I WOULD ANNOUNCE TO THEM M AND MY WIFE SABRINA JUST HAD OUR BABY, SHE WA BORN ON SATURDAY MAY 10.AT VALLEY MEDICAL CTR,SHE WEIGHED 8LB 6OZ AND WAS 20" LONG,WE NAMED HER ADRIANA TAYLOR.
> *


I don't know you but congratulations, I do know the feeling of a new baby, family is great.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 12 2008, 10:14 AM~10635605
> * I do know the feeling of a new baby, family is great.
> *


X2


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10635584
> *TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME I THOUGHT I WOULD ANNOUNCE TO THEM M AND MY WIFE SABRINA JUST HAD OUR BABY, SHE WA BORN ON SATURDAY MAY 10.AT VALLEY MEDICAL CTR,SHE WEIGHED 8LB 6OZ AND WAS 20" LONG,WE NAMED HER ADRIANA TAYLOR.
> *


congrats homie..


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2008, 11:18 AM~10635635
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 12 2008, 11:13 AM~10635584
> *TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME I THOUGHT I WOULD ANNOUNCE TO THEM M AND MY WIFE SABRINA JUST HAD OUR BABY, SHE WA BORN ON SATURDAY MAY 10.AT VALLEY MEDICAL CTR,SHE WEIGHED 8LB 6OZ AND WAS 20" LONG,WE NAMED HER ADRIANA TAYLOR.
> *



i dont know you either, but congrats. kids make life precious.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 12 2008, 09:51 PM~10641169
> *i dont know you either, but congrats.  kids make life precious.
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 12 2008, 08:52 PM~10641183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have posting TERRETTS HUH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2008, 09:55 PM~10641210
> *You have posting TERRETTS HUH LOL :biggrin:
> *



how'd u knw


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 12 2008, 11:14 AM~10635605
> *I don't know you but congratulations, I do know the feeling of a new baby, family is great.
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 12 2008, 09:52 PM~10641183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

WAT UP ... :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10635584
> *TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME I THOUGHT I WOULD ANNOUNCE TO THEM M AND MY WIFE SABRINA JUST HAD OUR BABY, SHE WA BORN ON SATURDAY MAY 10.AT VALLEY MEDICAL CTR,SHE WEIGHED 8LB 6OZ AND WAS 20" LONG,WE NAMED HER ADRIANA TAYLOR.
> *


congrats mayne uffin:


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10635584
> *TO THOSE THAT KNOW ME I THOUGHT I WOULD ANNOUNCE TO THEM M AND MY WIFE SABRINA JUST HAD OUR BABY, SHE WA BORN ON SATURDAY MAY 10.AT VALLEY MEDICAL CTR,SHE WEIGHED 8LB 6OZ AND WAS 20" LONG,WE NAMED HER ADRIANA TAYLOR.
> *


ill give her till the age of 4 (more likely the age of 2) and she will be better than her dad at the switch :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@May 13 2008, 01:44 AM~10642167
> *
> 
> ill give her till the age of 4 (more likely the age of 2) and she will be better than her dad at the switch  :biggrin:
> *





ouch


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

you know what ern, thats 4 yrs away and my car will still be rollin while you figure out what to waste your time on next!!!! and she will nose up with you and put it on the bumper


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: I like these Legacy cats. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 10:13 AM~10643985
> *:0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  I like these Legacy cats. :biggrin:
> *



WHILE WE ARE HERE... CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL FOR SEWARD PARK?


LOWCOS WITH A TRUCKLOAD.

WHO ELSE. 
WE ARE ONLY THREE HUNDRED MILES AWAY. NO BIG DEAL.


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 13 2008, 08:40 AM~10643754
> *you know what ern, thats 4 yrs away and my car will still be rollin while you figure out what to waste your time on next!!!! and she will nose up with you and put it on the bumper
> *


 not wasting time if you want a clean ride besides you gotta wait 4 years to see your car hit bumper ? dropping the ass all the way down then hopping is the only way you will see bumper smashing with you at the switch :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 09:46 AM~10644242
> *WHILE WE ARE HERE... CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL FOR SEWARD PARK?
> LOWCOS WITH A TRUCKLOAD.
> 
> ...


I only live like 40 miles away but hell if you all can do the 300 i guess ill show up too :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 11:11 AM~10644448
> *I only live like 40 miles away but hell if you all can do the 300 i guess ill show up too :biggrin:
> *


mothaaaafuck what do u mean i guess u starting to sound like some cats around the way................ i'll get u a bucket of tarter sauce foooooo


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 10:16 AM~10644492
> *mothaaaafuck what do u mean i guess u starting to sound like some cats around the way................ i'll get u a bucket of tarter sauce foooooo
> *


It was a joke SR.SNOREANDDROOLONFACE bring that bitch form nicks avi im cutting back on tarter


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 11:19 AM~10644514
> *It was a joke SR.SNOREANDDROOLONFACE bring that bitch form nicks avi im cutting back on tarter
> *


SR. SNOREANDDROOLONFACE.....THATS FUNNY

SORRY JOEY


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 11:19 AM~10644514
> *It was a joke SR.SNOREANDDROOLONFACE bring that bitch form nicks avi im cutting back on tarter
> *


she said u couldn't handle her..... :0 ooooo and i still got more bitches than u do them 8 min do miracle's!!! i'm going to c if she'll go!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 11:23 AM~10644551
> *SR. SNOREANDDROOLONFACE.....THATS FUNNY
> 
> SORRY JOEY
> *



it's cooooooo i don't b tripping dog...... that fat foool is haven withdraws coming off of tarter is hard on the body!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 10:34 AM~10644627
> *she said u couldn't handle her..... :0  ooooo and i still got more bitches than u do them 8 min do miracle's!!! i'm going to c if she'll go!!!
> *


I could handle her no problem i aint mclovin if i eat the cooter she gunna rape me he ate it and she ran WTF 8 mins do miricle and make babys LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10644651
> *it's cooooooo i don't b tripping dog...... that fat foool is haven withdraws coming off of tarter  is hard on the body!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ya i was having withddrawls at the show and that why that girl didnt show up she had shit all over her face SR. SNOREANDDROOLONFACE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 11:38 AM~10644651
> *it's cooooooo i don't b tripping dog...... that fat foool is haven withdraws coming off of tarter  is hard on the body!!! :biggrin:
> *


That fool won't admit his addiction to condiments, strippers, or rag chevys, but he admit his addiction to the shitter from all of the above


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 11:38 AM~10644651
> *it's cooooooo i don't b tripping dog...... that fat foool is haven withdraws coming off of tarter  is hard on the body!!! :biggrin:
> *


That fool won't admit his addiction to condiments, strippers, or rag chevys, but he admit his addiction to the shitter from all of the above


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Behave mothafuckas OG Shue in here.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 11:40 AM~10644659
> *I could handle her no problem i aint mclovin if i eat the cooter she gunna rape me he ate it and she ran WTF 8 mins do miricle and make babys LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mclovin got got


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 11:41 AM~10644671
> *Ya i was having withddrawls at the show and that why that girl didnt show up she had shit all over her face SR. SNOREANDDROOLONFACE :0  :biggrin:
> *


tone 2 bad u ain't a female with 3 fooo or 5 kids.....!!!! i'd show u what kind of shit i blasted her all over her face... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 12:29 PM~10644949
> *tone 2 bad u ain't a female with 3 fooo or 5 kids.....!!!! i'd show u what kind of shit i blasted her all over her face... :biggrin:
> *


can we get back to roll call.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
*May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)* *<<<<<< NEXT STOP*
May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show) 


*2 MORE TO THE LIST!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HATS OFF TO THE CAR CLUBS STEPPING UP AND DOING WHAT WE GOT TO DO FOR THIS SHIT OF OURS!*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 02:38 PM~10645983
> *HATS OFF TO THE CAR CLUBS STEPPING UP AND DOING WHAT WE GOT TO DO FOR THIS SHIT OF OURS!
> *


DITTO


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 13 2008, 11:29 AM~10644949
> *tone 2 bad u ain't a female with 3 fooo or 5 kids.....!!!! i'd show u what kind of shit i blasted her all over her face... :biggrin:
> *


Im cool fool i dont like snore and drool on my face LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 03:43 PM~10646778
> *Im cool fool i dont like snore and drool on my face LOL
> *


Sharky sleeps asshole naked, with a blanket wrapped around his balls and ass like a thong. :barf:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 02:46 PM~10646800
> *Sharky sleeps asshole naked, with a blanket wrapped around his balls and ass like a thong. :barf:
> *


HUH WTF


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 03:47 PM~10646813
> *HUH WTF
> *



WWWWWWOOOOOOOWWWWWWW


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

June 1st Next Level car show by Minature Socitey. 
Les Schwab Tires 
Boise ID. 
Starts at Noon

June 14th
Import Summer slam 
Firebird Race Way 
Boise ID.
Starts at 600pm

June 14th 
MD car show
Snake River Truck 
Meridian ID.
Starts at noon

Any questions pm me on more info


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Idaho :thumbsup: fuck it Ill be there :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10646894
> *Idaho :thumbsup: fuck it Ill be there :0
> *



LETS GO. WE'RE TAKIN YOUR CAPRICE THOUGH.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

where and whos doing this show at sw community ctr


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10646894
> *Idaho :thumbsup: fuck it Ill be there :0
> *


NICKS MOTTO FOR 08...fuck it Ill be there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10646894
> *Idaho :thumbsup: fuck it Ill be there :0
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 13 2008, 04:00 PM~10646927
> *where and whos doing this show at sw community ctr
> *


Its someone who works for Gary from Showtime car club.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10646894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICKS MOTTO FOR 08...fuck it Ill be there


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@May 13 2008, 04:51 PM~10647340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2008, 07:59 PM~10640632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


legacylac Today, 03:00 PM | | Post #1415 

Full Member

Posts: 105
Joined: Nov 2007
From: SEATOWN
Car Club: LEGACY CAR CLUB SEATTLE, WA




where and whos doing this show at sw community ctr 


WHERE U BEEN LOL


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:46 PM~10646800
> *Sharky sleeps asshole naked, with a blanket wrapped around his balls and ass like a thong. :barf:
> *


this fooo had to jack a pair of una benners draws!!!! walking around with a wageeee all day they like 2 sizes smaller....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 08:36 PM~10649603
> *legacylac  Today, 03:00 PM    |  | Post #1415
> 
> Full Member
> ...


Big T, I'll hit my boy up that works at the center... 

i like the reg... if someone can fit one of our big ass cars in a 10x10 somethings wrong


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10650755
> *Big T, I'll hit my boy up that works at the center...
> 
> i like the reg... if someone can fit one of our big ass cars in a 10x10 somethings wrong
> *


Your paying DOUBLE for your LAND YACHAT LOL its they frist show claire is my buddy mom so im trying to help her promote the show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I C U upsidedown 206 to the 702 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yea my Boy, Jr. is one of the directors,counsilors or something like that of the youth group the show/fund raiser is for.. jst told him i'd blow it up too as much as i can


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 11 2008, 12:28 AM~10627150
> * I used to like to make videos for youtube when i was younger
> *


I FOUND IT I FOUND IT :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF-06HUv3pQ


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 01:20 AM~10651514
> *I FOUND IT I FOUND IT :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF-06HUv3pQ
> *


LIL CHINO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

put some long hair and a and a set of shades thats chino bling!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

lots of shows. can we get an updated calendar


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT. BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT. IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 09:18 AM~10652963
> *lots of shows. can we get an updated calendar
> *



May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
*May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)* *<<<<<< NEXT STOP*
May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show)


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 14 2008, 10:18 AM~10653390
> *May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
> May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)    <<<<<< NEXT STOP
> ...







you're nice


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Guys let not let this happen to NICK again







:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 14 2008, 09:18 AM~10653390
> *May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
> May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)    <<<<<< NEXT STOP
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 11:20 PM~10659153
> *Guys let not let this happen to NICK again
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANYONE IN THE PUGET SOUND AREA KNOW OF A MECHANIC FOR TRANSMISSIONS THAT WILL COME TO THE HOME


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

This just in...........











Danny did say the flyer will be edited due to NO hop......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 15 2008, 04:12 PM~10664344
> *This just in...........
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

SAT JUNE 28TH 2008!! VO SEATTLE PRESENTS THE 4TH ANNUAL SUMMER DREAMS CUSTOM CAR SHOW 

$500 1ST PLACE , TROPHIES, CAR HOP AND MUCH MORE!!!

DON'T MISS OUT!!! MOREINFO 206-244-8184 OR WWW.VOSEATTLE.ORG


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE SEEN PEEPS COME TOGETHER -- GREAT JOB !! SHITS LOOKIN SUPER NICE.


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

i can feel it...08 is gonna be the shit


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Underground Kustomz Lowdown 08
June 20-21-22
Mason County fairgrounds
Gates open 11am June 20
Car show June 21
Trophies June 22
Pre-reg $40
Day of show $50 (price includes 1 passenger)
*Must be 18 or older to camp*
360-239-9247


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show) <<<<<< NEXT STOP
May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show)


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE LOWCOS SPOKANE DATE HAS BEEN MOVED TO JULY 13TH AT THE SPOKANE CONVENTION CENTER. MORE INFO TO COME. SEE THE SPOKANE TOPIC.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 17 2008, 08:17 AM~10676263
> *THE LOWCOS SPOKANE DATE HAS BEEN MOVED TO JULY 13TH AT THE SPOKANE CONVENTION CENTER.  MORE INFO TO COME.  SEE THE SPOKANE TOPIC.
> *


cool i will still b there!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 17 2008, 08:20 AM~10676434
> *cool i will still b there WITH BURNT HOGDOGS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

BELLINGHAM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 17 2008, 09:20 AM~10676434
> *cool i will still b there, THAT IS THE WEEKEND WE ARE MAKING A TARTER RUN FOR BIG TONE!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whats up to everyone that came out :thumbsup: it was a nice day and a cool show hope we can do it again next year and hopefully my car with be out uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 18 2008, 06:29 PM~10682809
> *whats up to everyone that came out :thumbsup: it was a nice day and a cool show hope we can do it again next year and hopefully my car with be out uffin:
> *



JUST HOPE THE SUN WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR TOO...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

^ is that a single or double pump?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THATS HOT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THATS HOT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> JUST HOPE THE SUN WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: great day!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS OF HOP


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

sounds like a great time. next up is seward park. 

for those that dont know, SPOKANE CHANGED TO JULY 13TH. SEE TOPIC.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KENDOGG CAN U HIT ME UP??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks to those that stopped to help 99Linkers from Homiez Only on teh freeway yesterday, thats love. Especially Big Tony thanks home boy.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq) * *<<<<<<< Next Stop*
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show)


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2008, 01:38 PM~10688080
> *Thanks to those that stopped to help 99Linkers from Homiez Only on teh freeway yesterday, thats love. Especially Big Tony thanks home boy.
> *


x2
thanks BIG HOMIE c u Friday early this time...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10688796
> *x2
> thanks BIG HOMIE c u Friday early this time...
> 
> *


Ill belive it when i see it hopefully keeping up with the kardashians marathon wont be on LOL u gunna fix this lincoln or what


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 19 2008, 04:03 PM~10689137
> *Ill belive it when i see it hopefully keeping up with the kardashians marathon wont be on LOL u gunna fix this lincoln or what
> *


Thats the best 8 hours I ever spent watching tv fool.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2008, 04:15 PM~10689228
> *Thats the best 8 hours I ever spent watching tv fool.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 19 2008, 04:41 PM~10689435
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


Kim Kardishian is mines fool.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2008, 12:38 PM~10688080
> *Thanks to those that stopped to help 99Linkers from Homiez Only on teh freeway yesterday, thats love. Especially Big Tony thanks home boy.
> *


wat happen?? seen him rollin just fine...must of be before it happened


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

bellingham pics


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

joey,....................................................................................................you're buying


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> > JUST HOPE THE SUN WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR TOO...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10689448
> *Kim Kardishian is mines fool.
> *


Your to fat and white for her


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

nice pics


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HEY SERGIO,IS THE HILLSBORO PURO LOCOS SHOW A SHOW OR A PICNIC ON THE PARK!!LET US KNOW PLS!!WE HAVE A FEW VINTAGE CARS TO SHOW!!((NEW OLDIES CAR CLUB IN THE AREA))


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice pics indeed,whassup yall


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 21 2008, 05:11 PM~10706947
> *:biggrin:
> *


huh


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10688120
> *May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center car show)
> May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)   <<<<<<< Next Stop
> May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> ...


Read ur sig and the list fool LOL


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 19 2008, 07:52 PM~9735766
> *PURO LOCOS JULY 20th Hillsboro
> PURO LOCOS AUGUST 30th SALEM*


:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@May 22 2008, 12:46 AM~10710483
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY LUIZ,,SO WHATS UP WITH THE PICNIC ON THE 30TH??IS NO LONGER IN HILLSBORO??I KNOW IT SOUNDS SUSPICIOUS,,BUT WE((THE VINTAGE CAR CLUB IM IN))CHANGED THE DATE FOR OUR SHOW,,IT WAS GONNA HAPPEND THE JULY 6TH SUNDAY,,BUT THERES A LOTS OF OTHER EVENTS GOING ON AT THE SAME LOCATION,,AND WE THOUGH IT WOULDNT WORK,,SO THE PPL CHANGED FOR THE AUG 30TH,,AT THE WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS,,WE ARE NOT TRIYING TO SABOTAGE YOU GUYS PICNINC,,BUT THERE WAS NO OTHER DATE,I KNOW SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO GET MAD,,AND I UNDERSTAND,,BUT IF WE COULD WORK SOMETHING UP SO EVERY 1 IS HAPPY LET YOUR PPL KNOW,,AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING UP AS GOOD PPL


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ADD THIS DATE ON THE CAR SHOWS LIST SOME ONE FOR ME::

BOMBITAS FROM THE PAST CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT THE WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS,HILSBORO OREGON,SUNDAY AUGUST 31 FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM,,LOTS OF VINTAGE CAR TO BE THERE,BOMBS LOWRIDERS,BIKES ,IMPORTS, HOT RODS,CLASSICS,LUXURIES,TRUCKS,4X4'S,MINITRUCKS,VW'S,MUSTANG,CORVETES,YOU NAME IT,IF IT HAS WHEELS SHOW IT!!,,,THIS IS GONA BE A NORTH WEST SHOWDOWN WITH MANY CATEGORIES,CAR HOP,MUSIC,BIKINI CONTEST,DONT MISS THIS ONE,MORE INFO TO COME,,OVER 140 TROPHIES TO GIVE AWAY,


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IMPORTS








BIKES








BOMBS








trucks








bring the all!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITHA FLYER DOGG


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2008, 01:46 PM~10713621
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITHA FLYER DOGG
> *


i probably will,,hit me up!! :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 22 2008, 08:00 AM~10711694
> *ADD THIS DATE ON THE CAR SHOWS LIST SOME ONE FOR ME::
> 
> BOMBITAS FROM THE PAST CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT THE WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS,HILSBORO OREGON,SUNDAY AUGUST 31 FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM,,LOTS OF VINTAGE CAR TO BE THERE,BOMBS LOWRIDERS,BIKES ,IMPORTS, HOT RODS,CLASSICS,LUXURIES,TRUCKS,4X4'S,MINITRUCKS,VW'S,MUSTANG,CORVETES,YOU NAME IT,IF IT HAS WHEELS SHOW IT!!,,,THIS IS GONA BE A NORTH WEST SHOWDOWN WITH MANY CATEGORIES,CAR HOP,MUSIC,BIKINI CONTEST,DONT MISS THIS ONE,MORE INFO TO COME,,OVER 140 TROPHIES TO GIVE AWAY,
> *



i tell the club and maybe they bring the bombs


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 20 2008, 05:43 PM~10698243
> *HEY SERGIO,IS THE  HILLSBORO PURO LOCOS SHOW A SHOW OR A PICNIC ON THE PARK!!LET US KNOW PLS!!WE HAVE A FEW VINTAGE CARS TO SHOW!!((NEW OLDIES CAR CLUB IN THE AREA))
> *



Hey Billy! Puro locos will be having a bbq in Hillsboro July 20th it will be a Picnic/ HOP!! hope you and your new club can make it to see all the hopping action  and get some food. And as far as the Salem bbq it is still ON for Aug 30th same thing Picnic/ HOP


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Should be a decent weekend


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 22 2008, 07:16 PM~10715964
> *i tell the club and maybe they bring the bombs
> *


REMEMBER THIS IS NOT JUST A ONE CATEGORY SHOW,,WE HAVE LOTS OF THEM FROM BOMBS TO LOWRIDES,IMPORTS TO CUSTOMS,, CLASSICS TO NEW AGE,,EVERY ONE IS WELCOME,,LOTS OF AWARDA TO GIVE OUT,,PASS THE WORD HOMIE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@May 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10716965
> *Hey Billy! Puro locos will be having a bbq in Hillsboro July 20th it will be a Picnic/ HOP!! hope you and your new club can make it to see all the hopping action  and get some food. And as far as the Salem bbq it is still ON for Aug 30th same thing Picnic/ HOP
> *


 :biggrin: WE ARE THERE HOMIE :biggrin: SAVE SOME BBBQ FOR ME!!


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 22 2008, 09:49 AM~10711612
> *HEY LUIZ,,SO WHATS UP WITH THE PICNIC ON THE 30TH??IS NO LONGER IN HILLSBORO??I KNOW IT SOUNDS SUSPICIOUS,,BUT WE((THE VINTAGE CAR CLUB IM IN))CHANGED THE DATE FOR OUR SHOW,,IT WAS GONNA HAPPEND THE JULY 6TH SUNDAY,,BUT THERES A LOTS OF OTHER EVENTS GOING ON AT THE SAME LOCATION,,AND WE THOUGH IT WOULDNT WORK,,SO THE PPL CHANGED FOR THE AUG 30TH,,AT THE WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS,,WE ARE NOT TRIYING TO SABOTAGE YOU GUYS PICNINC,,BUT THERE WAS NO OTHER DATE,I KNOW SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO GET MAD,,AND I UNDERSTAND,,BUT IF WE COULD WORK SOMETHING UP SO EVERY 1 IS HAPPY LET YOUR PPL KNOW,,AND WE CAN WORK SOMETHING UP AS GOOD PPL
> *


our show/bbq is goona be on a saturday august 30th


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10640632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lowridin in the Hood tour 08


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

moses lake will be here really soon,im glad im goin..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ole blue gunna make a debute?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

IS BIG OLE BLUE COMING TO THE HILLSBORO SHOWDOWN CAR SHOW??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUST ATTEND EVENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









VOL. 6 ROUGH DRAFT COVER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:cheesy: IS THAT ME LOOKING TO THAT GIRLS ASS? IS THAT THE ONE WITH THE NO TOP SHOWING BOOBIES SHOW? :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats why i had too post up !!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

looks good Rider , you already know i'll be gittin' bout a half dozen
ur so !!!
p.s. thanks for the decals !!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANK YOU DIAMOND


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq) <<<<<<< Next Stop
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show)


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 26 2008, 08:17 AM~10737932
> *May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq) <<<<<<< Next Stop
> May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX)
> ...


 :uh:
I THINK THE PURO LOCOS SHOW IS IN SALEM,NOT HILLSBORO AS I WAS TOLD,,AND ALSO DONT FORGET TO ADD THE HILLSBORO SHOW DOWN CAR SHOW,,IM THE ONE MAKING THIS HAPPENG THIS YEAR,,THE KING OF THE NORTHWEST HOP,CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

C U ALL THERE SOON
AND ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME ON MY CAR
TONY AND ERIC FROM THE 503 FOR DISMANTLE FOR PAINT GARY AND STEVE FOR HELPING ME DO MY FRAME TONY UCE PASCO FOR THE PAINT AND BODY WORK CORY FROM UP NORTH FOR THE PAINT ON THE FRAME BELLY THE KID FOR HELPING ME SWAP THE FRAME ETC TONY FROM 503 WITH WITH THE RACK JOEY AND BIG NICK FOR ALOT OF LAST MINUTE SHIT ALOT OF CARS CANT BE BUILT BY JUST ONE PERSON THATS OBVIOUS IT TAKE ALOT OF FRIEND TO HELP OUT. I HAD A PART IN EVERY ASPECT BESIDES THE PAINT AND BODY BUT AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 10:03 AM~10738362
> *C U ALL THERE SOON
> AND ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME ON MY CAR
> TONY AND ERIC FROM THE 503 FOR DISMANTLE FOR PAINT GARY AND STEVE FOR HELPING ME DO MY FRAME TONY UCE PASCO FOR THE PAINT AND BODY WORK CORY FROM UP NORTH FOR THE PAINT ON THE FRAME BELLY THE KID FOR HELPING ME SWAP THE FRAME ETC TONY FROM 503 WITH WITH THE RACK JOEY AND BIG NICK FOR ALOT OF LAST MINUTE SHIT ALOT OF CARS CANT BE BUILT BY JUST ONE PERSON THATS OBVIOUS IT TAKE ALOT OF FRIEND TO HELP OUT. I HAD A PART IN EVERY ASPECT BESIDES THE PAINT AND BODY BUT AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME
> *


OH YA I FORGOT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^lookin good, more pics


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 11:25 AM~10738762
> *OH YA I FORGOT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that your new HOPPER,BIGGIE?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 10:25 AM~10738762
> *OH YA I FORGOT
> 
> 
> ...



looked hella clean at the park....cant wait to see wat it do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 pics Tone


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 10:25 AM~10738762
> *OH YA I FORGOT
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...... and i will leave it at that.........


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

THATS RIGHT FUCK A TROPHY ITS ABOUT THE LOVE FOR THE SPORT NOT A CHEAP 10 DOLLA TROPHY...I GOT SOME PICS OF THE SETUP TOO BUT CANT POST THEM UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

Ya very clean Big T.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 10:03 AM~10738362
> *C U ALL THERE SOON
> AND ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME ON MY CAR
> TONY AND ERIC FROM THE 503 FOR DISMANTLE FOR PAINT GARY AND STEVE FOR HELPING ME DO MY FRAME TONY UCE PASCO FOR THE PAINT AND BODY WORK CORY FROM UP NORTH FOR THE PAINT ON THE FRAME BELLY THE KID FOR HELPING ME SWAP THE FRAME ETC TONY FROM 503 WITH WITH THE RACK JOEY AND BIG NICK FOR ALOT OF LAST MINUTE SHIT ALOT OF CARS CANT BE BUILT BY JUST ONE PERSON THATS OBVIOUS IT TAKE ALOT OF FRIEND TO HELP OUT. I HAD A PART IN EVERY ASPECT BESIDES THE PAINT AND BODY BUT AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME
> *


 :tears: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 26 2008, 11:21 PM~10743533
> *:tears:  :dunno:
> *


IM AN ASSHOLE i forgot my people RICK RON AND JESSICA at BMH gotto rep the BMH sorry doggie im calling you tomorrow for sure about some shit thought awnser the phone LOL :banghead: :loco:  :tears:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Id like to thank everyone who showed up today it was off the hook cholo pm me all the pics please


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10743682
> *IM AN ASSHOLE i forgot my people RICK RON AND JESSICA at BMH gotto rep the BMH sorry doggie im calling you tomorrow for sure about some shit thought awnser the phone LOL :banghead:  :loco:    :tears:
> *


Don't trip doggie I know you have alot going on. Lets get the car to a show and Dew It


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone have pics from the swf show or seward park?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ATTENDING IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN THE NORTHWEST FOR LOWRIDING :wave:
AND A BIG THANK YOU TO THE LOWCOS CAR CLUB FOR THE LONG DRIVE AND THE DONATIONS :nicoderm:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

as usual seward park was craccin homie...reminds me of cali


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

had fun at the swf show.. sorry i couldnt make it out to seward park. i was workin on my front pump.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

cant wait to peep tha linc. Tony.................


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 27 2008, 06:02 PM~10748847
> *cant wait to peep tha linc. Tony.................
> *


that mothaaafuckaaa is sick.......


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Looks good Tone, real good that s why u such a rider


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show)


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 11:03 AM~10738362
> *C U ALL THERE SOON
> AND ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME ON MY CAR
> TONY AND ERIC FROM THE 503 FOR DISMANTLE FOR PAINT GARY AND STEVE FOR HELPING ME DO MY FRAME TONY UCE PASCO FOR THE PAINT AND BODY WORK CORY FROM UP NORTH FOR THE PAINT ON THE FRAME BELLY THE KID FOR HELPING ME SWAP THE FRAME ETC TONY FROM 503 WITH WITH THE RACK JOEY AND BIG NICK FOR ALOT OF LAST MINUTE SHIT ALOT OF CARS CANT BE BUILT BY JUST ONE PERSON THATS OBVIOUS IT TAKE ALOT OF FRIEND TO HELP OUT. I HAD A PART IN EVERY ASPECT BESIDES THE PAINT AND BODY BUT AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME
> *


it's all good BIG T i missed it com'n out?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

AHH SHIT


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

dammmmmm


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 27 2008, 10:31 AM~10745672
> *as usual seward park was craccin homie...reminds me of cali
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Where the Seward Park pics?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 27 2008, 09:27 AM~10745234
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ATTENDING IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN THE NORTHWEST FOR LOWRIDING :wave:
> AND A BIG THANK YOU TO THE LOWCOS CAR CLUB FOR THE LONG DRIVE AND THE DONATIONS :nicoderm:
> *



THATS WHAT WE DO. HOPEFULLY THE REST OF THE RIDERS WILL SHOW TO MOSES LAKE BECAUSE IT IS GONNA BE CRACKIN LIKE NO OTHER.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE THE KING OF THE NW CAR SHOW HASNT BEEN ADDED TO THIS CAR SHOW LIST!!HILLSBORO OREGON 08/31/08


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

somebody snitched two pages disapeared


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 28 2008, 04:26 PM~10757052
> *LOOKS LIKE THE KING OF THE NW CAR SHOW HASNT BEEN ADDED TO THIS  CAR SHOW LIST!!HILLSBORO OREGON 08/31/08
> *


ADD THIS DATE ON THE CAR SHOWS LIST SOME ONE FOR ME::

BOMBITAS FROM THE PAST CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT THE WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS,HILSBORO OREGON,SUNDAY AUGUST 31 FROM 10 AM TO 5 PM,,LOTS OF VINTAGE CAR TO BE THERE,BOMBS LOWRIDERS,BIKES ,IMPORTS, HOT RODS,CLASSICS,LUXURIES,TRUCKS,4X4'S,MINITRUCKS,VW'S,MUSTANG,CORVETES,YOU NAME IT,IF IT HAS WHEELS SHOW IT!!,,,THIS IS GONA BE A NORTH WEST SHOWDOWN WITH MANY CATEGORIES,CAR HOP,MUSIC,BIKINI CONTEST,DONT MISS THIS ONE,MORE INFO TO COME,,OVER 140 TROPHIES TO GIVE AWAY, 

SAME SHOW?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 28 2008, 07:19 PM~10757992
> *somebody snitched two pages disapeared
> *


what do you mean two pages disappeared?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10758242
> *what do you mean two pages disappeared?
> *


Big Tony had them deleted.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 28 2008, 06:19 PM~10757992
> *somebody snitched two pages disapeared
> *


bullshit wasnt needed in this topic, this is for show info :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 28 2008, 10:48 PM~10759485
> *bullshit wasnt needed in this topic, this is for show info :biggrin:
> *


well it should have been pmd instead of put out on blast :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2008, 09:29 PM~10759284
> *Big Tony had them deleted.
> *


Because we was both looking like assholes and it wasnt needed


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 28 2008, 10:08 PM~10759639
> *well it should have been pmd instead of put out on blast :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


This is true


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 28 2008, 09:48 PM~10759485
> *bullshit wasnt needed in this topic, this is for show info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2008, 10:37 PM~10759834
> *Because we was both looking like assholes and it wasnt needed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 28 2008, 10:08 PM~10759639
> *well it should have been pmd instead of put out on blast :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It went there already too LOL im done with it i am sorry to everyone who had to witness it i tend to get carried away some time and i try to be one of the most mellow laid back KEEP IT REAL people out there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10731360
> *ole blue gunna make a debute?
> *


not unless i become a millionaire overnight and am able to just pay off all my fines to get my liscence back,then ill be dumpin cash just to get her on the road in alot better style first before i bring her out...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 28 2008, 11:21 PM~10760017
> *It went there already too LOL im done with it i am sorry to everyone who had to witness it i tend to get carried away some time and i try to be one of the most mellow laid back KEEP IT REAL people out there
> *


Chipper :0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10760276
> *Chipper :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10760276
> *Chipper :0
> *


Thats your mood on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10760276
> *Chipper :0
> *












for big tony :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2008, 01:50 AM~10760372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont want to see what you eat for lunch fool


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2008, 01:50 AM~10760372
> *
> 
> 
> ...












this more like it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 29 2008, 02:00 AM~10760384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Both you know i like these kind better LOL


----------



## GOODFELLAS2008 (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 29 2008, 02:00 AM~10760384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIG TONY HAD ME CUT OFF COULD'NT POST
THAT WAS SOME GAY SHIT!!!!

CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IAM BACK BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Thats a powerful Fat Guy. :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODFELLAS2008_@May 29 2008, 04:58 PM~10765214
> *I LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG TONY HAD ME CUT OFF      COULD'NT POST
> ...


NO I didnt have you kicked off why the fuck would i?? Cause you talking shit as usuall thats all you do nothing new there .I DID have our bullshit deleted because we both looked like assholes and it wasnt needed in here, you got a problem with you getting kicked off SO YOU CLAIM take it up with the mods NOT ME I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT plus if i had you kicked off how the fuck we gunna go back and forth in the pms last night
GOODFELLAS Re:you need to stop, Yesterday, 05:49 PM 


Member


Group: Members
Posts: 69
Member No.: 46,690
Joined: Mar 2007


and you where just on under that name today come again


Viewing Profile: GOODFELLAS
GOODFELLAS



Member



Member Group: Members
Joined: Mar 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 29 2008, 08:18 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 69 
( 0.2 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Vehicles
( 23 posts / 37% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 04:42 PM 
Status (Offline) 
Signature 
GOODFELLAS4LIFE 






???? nice trying to make me look bad 
so again im not going back and forth with you on this or anything else


----------



## GOODFELLAS2008 (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 29 2008, 08:16 PM~10766509
> *NO I didnt have you kicked off why the fuck would i?? Cause you talking shit as usuall thats all you do nothing new there .I DID have our bullshit deleted because we both looked like assholes and it wasnt needed in here, you got a problem with you getting kicked off  SO YOU CLAIM take it up with the mods NOT ME I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT plus if i had you kicked off how the fuck we gunna go back and forth in the pms last night
> GOODFELLAS Re:you need to stop, Yesterday, 05:49 PM
> Member
> ...



I CAN LOG IN BUT CAN NOT P O S T 
READ WHAT IT SAID CANT POST
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODFELLAS2008 (May 29, 2008)

B U T IAM BY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

so, back to the show scene. who's going to new friends. we are but we dont have any info.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anythang goin on in seattle this weekend?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 30 2008, 11:17 AM~10771326
> *May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX)
> June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN ,AUGUST LOOKS REALLY BUSY :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WWOOOOWWWEEEEEE


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 29 2008, 02:04 AM~10760389
> *Both you know i like these kind better LOL
> 
> 
> ...


haha I need a flavor with a blue bag to match my cadillac :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 30 2008, 03:03 PM~10772934
> *haha I need a flavor with a blue bag to match my cadillac :0
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 30 2008, 11:17 AM~10771326
> *May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX)
> June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> ...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 30 2008, 04:48 PM~10773583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 haha salty... thats perfect :0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA<<<< new the the list
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST


----------



## mufdvr (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 29 2008, 02:00 AM~10760384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant wait to see more than two cars in the pit..... they said cars cant fly :0


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 30 2008, 04:03 PM~10772934
> *haha I need a flavor with a blue bag to match my cadillac :0
> *


X2 I don't think they sell any pink :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

We back in bidness


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 30 2008, 08:21 AM~10770057
> *so, back to the show scene. who's going to new friends.  we are but we dont have any info.
> *


Thanks for coming down,We really appreciate all the support this year!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NEW FREINDS WAS A GOOD TIME. YOU GUYS ALL MISSED IT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone got the info on the tukwila show this weekend...got a flyer at seward park but lost it


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

THERE IS SHOW THIS WEEKEND? ALSO IS THERE A HOP AT XXX


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 15 2008, 04:12 PM~10664344
> *This just in...........
> 
> 
> ...


june 15th


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2008, 10:03 AM~10738362
> *C U ALL THERE SOON
> AND ID LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME ON MY CAR
> TONY AND ERIC FROM THE 503 FOR DISMANTLE FOR PAINT GARY AND STEVE FOR HELPING ME DO MY FRAME TONY UCE PASCO FOR THE PAINT AND BODY WORK CORY FROM UP NORTH FOR THE PAINT ON THE FRAME BELLY THE KID FOR HELPING ME SWAP THE FRAME ETC TONY FROM 503 WITH WITH THE RACK JOEY AND BIG NICK FOR ALOT OF LAST MINUTE SHIT ALOT OF CARS CANT BE BUILT BY JUST ONE PERSON THATS OBVIOUS IT TAKE ALOT OF FRIEND TO HELP OUT. I HAD A PART IN EVERY ASPECT BESIDES THE PAINT AND BODY BUT AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME HAD TO ADD GOOFY FOR THE LEAF AND PINSTRIPE WORK
> *


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by voseattle_@Jun 2 2008, 10:06 PM~10784599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man whos car is that in hopping the background? Nice looking flyer.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 3 2008, 12:21 PM~10788312
> *
> *


Car looks great Big T  Hopefully i'll get to see it soon in person.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 28 2008, 11:31 PM~10760057
> *not unless i become a millionaire overnight and am able to just pay off all my fines to get my liscence back,then ill be dumpin cash just to get her on the road in alot better style first before i bring her out...
> *


Fines, what the hell, they get you for driving underage or for not being able to see over the steering wheel.... :biggrin: :biggrin: you knows im F'in with ya homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 3 2008, 02:25 PM~10789302
> *Fines, what the hell, they get you for driving underage or for not being able to see over the steering wheel....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you knows im F'in with ya homie
> *


UMM CHILD ABUSE IS ILLEGAL EVEN WORDS HURT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 3 2008, 10:33 AM~10787448
> *anyone got the info on the tukwila show this weekend...got a flyer at seward park but lost it
> *


SHOW IS AT EQPT 100 ANDOVER PARK WEST SUITE.110.TUKWILA.WA.98188
SHOW SAT 11AM-5PM ITS AN AUTO & SNEAKER SHOW INFO 206-246-3778 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10792857
> *SHOW IS AT EQPT 100 ANDOVER PARK WEST SUITE.110.TUKWILA.WA.98188
> SHOW 11AM-5PM ITS AN AUTO & SNEAKER SHOW INFO 206-246-3778 :nicoderm:
> *


Sat or Sun FBI GUY


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:31 PM~10794166
> *Sat or Sun  FBI GUY
> *


SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

isnt R.O having a bbq june 15th in eugene oregon?
why arent yall advertising it in here, i see it on l.r.m
ttt for the northwest!
:biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

1041 n.pacific hwy


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

had a good time last year givin out hod dogs, trophies, suppling bbqs there is a carneciera(butcher) next door so come kick lalo and the salem crew are working on the cruz after.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

uce car club is also having a bbq July 13 S.E portland finalising location right now looks good to go at oaks park. will let you know with flyers here soon


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

i just like this pic


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE WOODY!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

we'll see you there homes got some trophies to give out to the riders and bikes are always welcome got some hardware for them too.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WORDS OF A TRUE RIDER.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 4 2008, 01:50 AM~10794590
> *isnt R.O  having a bbq june 15th in eugene oregon?
> why arent yall advertising it in here, i see it on l.r.m
> ttt for the northwest!
> ...


 :yessad: THIS IS TRUE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 09:17 AM~10795888
> *uce car club is also having a bbq July 13 S.E portland finalising location right now looks good to go at oaks park. will let you know with flyers here soon
> *


Same day as lowcos spokane show any chance you can change the date???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK FOR THE BIG I SHOW BEGINNING OF SEPT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Can some changes be made on the shows with the same dates? I'd like to go to them all but my Jet is in the shop right now. :0


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 08:20 AM~10795915
> *we'll see you there homes got some trophies to give out to the riders and bikes are always welcome got some hardware for them too.
> *


how about them spurs?...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 4 2008, 12:13 PM~10797240
> *Can some changes be made on the shows with the same dates? I'd like to go to them all but my Jet is in the shop right now. :0
> *


HEY NICK,,THE ONLY TURBINE POWER YOU HAVE ,,IS YOUR ASS WHEN YOU FART AFTER THOSE FRIJOLES BURRITOS YOU EAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

lol
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 4 2008, 12:16 PM~10797282
> *HEY NICK,,THE ONLY TURBINE POWER YOU HAVE ,,IS YOUR ASS WHEN YOU FART AFTER THOSE  FRIJOLES BURRITOS YOU EAT!! :biggrin:
> *


After these stuffed hash browns I just had from Sheri's I can fly to Portland and fuck my bitches from the Acropolis. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 4 2008, 12:21 PM~10797338
> *After these stuffed hash browns I just had from Sheri's I can fly to Portland and fuck my bitches from the Acropolis. :0  :biggrin:
> *


You leave Big Tonys girls alone.Especially that waitress hes always talking to.The minute she turns her back his tongue is out like the exorcist :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 4 2008, 12:24 PM~10797373
> *You leave Big Tonys girls alone.Especially that waitress hes always talking to.The minute she turns her back his tongue is out like the exorcist :biggrin:
> *


That bitch with the white tattoos makes my tongue hard.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10797388
> *That bitch with the white tattoos makes my tongue hard.
> *


ssshhoclate caaaaaaake!!!!!!!!
hno: 



whuttup big tone?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 4 2008, 12:24 PM~10797373
> *You leave Big Tonys girls alone.Especially that waitress hes always talking to.The minute she turns her back his tongue is out like the exorcist :biggrin:
> *


Thats my girl alex she the shit her uncles int he impala cc out of norcal my type of lady and nick you cant handle my other girl she would tear your ass up LOL and we cant forget about CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2008, 03:05 PM~10798901
> *Thats my girl alex she the shit her uncles int he impala cc out of norcal my type of lady and nick you cant handle my other girl she would tear your ass up LOL and we cant forget about CHROME UNDER CARRAIGE GIRL :biggrin:
> *


I haven't seen that chrome under carriage girl latley.Not that i go there alot but, atleast the last 4 times ive been there she hasnt been.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10782371
> *NEW FREINDS WAS A GOOD TIME.  YOU GUYS ALL MISSED IT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Check out this event: Forest Grove High/fundraiser school ca
Body: Hosted By: Look-N-Listen Car Club
When: Sunday Jun 08, 2008
at 11:00 AM
Where: Forest Grove High school parking lot
1401 nichols ln.



Forest Grove, Oregon|38 97116
United States
Description:
Look-N-Listen Car Club


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 09:17 AM~10795888
> *uce car club is also having a bbq July 13 S.E portland finalising location right now looks good to go at oaks park. will let you know with flyers here soon
> *



we would like to be there too, but since we are having a show the same day...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes 2 shows on the same day is not good. We were looking forward to seeing Big Mike in Spokane this year also hope this show doesn't change anything, I hope it gets worked out, I'm looking forward to the Oregon shows.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 4 2008, 05:36 PM~10799982
> *I haven't seen that chrome under carriage girl latley.Not that i go there alot but, atleast the last 4 times ive been there she hasnt been.
> *


MOTHER FUCKA IT BARELY THURS NOW WTF YOU GOING THERE MORE THAN ONCE A DAY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 4 2008, 11:41 AM~10796940
> *LOOK FOR THE BIG I SHOW BEGINNING OF SEPT.
> *


its looking like september 7th
THE ONE NOT TO MISS, DETAILS AS THEY COME BUT ITS A DATE.
IN PORTLAND


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

Doin it again PURO LOCOS CC 4rd annual picnic/show. We had a big turn out last year with lots of cars and hope to make it bigger this year. Free admission, bring your car in lets have a good time . Live entertainment raffel for great prizes. Hope to see everyone there! 
july 2oth at the SHUTE park in Hillsboro 

more info about the hop really soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jun 4 2008, 07:23 PM~10801275
> *Check out this event: Forest Grove High/fundraiser school ca
> Body:  Hosted By: Look-N-Listen Car Club
> When: Sunday Jun 08, 2008
> ...



any more info on this show?


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10802364
> *Yes 2 shows on the same day is not good. We were looking forward to seeing Big Mike in Spokane this year also hope this show doesn't change anything, I hope it gets worked out, I'm looking forward to the Oregon shows.
> *


"HOLY MOSES"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10805424
> *"HOLY MOSES"
> *


Hope it gets worked out, I know I want to go down there for there show and Mike had said he was gonna come up here and kick it with us.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 5 2008, 10:12 AM~10804389
> *any more info on this show?
> *












here you go


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 5 2008, 08:28 AM~10804143
> *its looking like september 7th
> THE ONE NOT TO MISS, DETAILS AS THEY COME BUT ITS A DATE.
> IN PORTLAND
> *


 :cheesy: august+september really busy with shows,,


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SORRY RIDERS I"V BEEN BUSY, HERES THE PICS FROM THE SHOW IN SEATTLE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 3 2008, 05:40 PM~10790802
> *UMM CHILD ABUSE IS ILLEGAL EVEN WORDS HURT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jun 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10806666
> *
> 
> 
> ...




PURO LOCOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks Juiced!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jun 5 2008, 05:34 PM~10808091
> * SORRY RIDERS I"V BEEN BUSY, HERES THE  PICS FROM THE SHOW IN SEATTLE
> 
> 
> ...



good job


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 8 2008, 07:29 AM~10822649
> *ttt
> *


wuddup rider?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY SAV WHATS UP?- HOPE YOUR CARS DOIN RIGHT SPRING IS HERE!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF BIG B


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: just doin my part for the nw homie.. :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOTCHA HEHEHE


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 8 2008, 07:34 AM~10822671
> *HEY SAV WHATS UP?- HOPE YOUR CARS DOIN RIGHT SPRING IS HERE!!
> *


not much homie.. just workin out some stuff in the trunk.. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
VO SEATTLE SUMMER DREAMS SUPER SHOW, SAT JUNE 28TH
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON 

We as a club SHOWTIME CC have decided to put behind us the differences with the VICTORY OUTREACH CHURCH and be the bigger party and attend the show and as many of the other shows on the above list as we can you all can make your own choices on weather you attend the show or not thanks and see you all soon


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2008, 05:22 PM~10824920
> *May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX)
> June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 08:12 AM~10795857
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT......


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jun 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10825403
> *TTT......
> *


e-rock they give that fleetwood any awards for that paint you did on it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

moses lake is comin quick!! 

ill be there,big mike you makin it up there too?

big tony i already know you gonna be there


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 09:12 AM~10795857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just checked the weather right now, should be another nice day like today for that weekend


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jun 8 2008, 05:46 PM~10825403
> *TTT......
> *


the one witht he naked bitches?....bent metal customs did that....


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 6 2008, 04:05 PM~10815411
> *May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX)
> June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> ...



GUYS PLEASE THE HILLSBORO CHAPTER PURO LOCOS SHOW/PICNIC IS JULY 20 AND THE SALEM CHAPTER SHOW/PICNIC IS IN AUGUST......THANKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

ay 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
VO SEATTLE SUMMER DREAMS SUPER SHOW, SAT JUNE 28TH
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2008, 05:22 PM~10824920
> *May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
> June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX)
> June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> ...




THATS REAL CLASS SHOWTIME...I AM NOT SURE WE COULD DO AS YOU ARE DOING. IT WAS ORIGINALLY YOUR ISSUE, AND WE DECIDED TO RIDE WITH YOU ON IT, BUT NOW, IF YOU ARE GOING, WE MAY AS WELL. I THINK THE V.O. SHOULD BE APOLOGETIC FOR THEIR ACTIONS, BUT WHATEVER YOU THINK IS RIGHT, WE SUPPORT YOU.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:35 PM~10835030
> *THATS REAL CLASS SHOWTIME...I AM NOT SURE WE COULD DO AS YOU ARE DOING.  IT WAS ORIGINALLY YOUR ISSUE, AND WE DECIDED TO RIDE WITH YOU ON IT, BUT NOW, IF YOU  ARE GOING, WE MAY AS WELL.  I THINK THE V.O. SHOULD BE APOLOGETIC FOR THEIR ACTIONS, BUT WHATEVER YOU THINK IS RIGHT, WE SUPPORT YOU.
> *


That is the bottom line, I have my own opinion about VO actions, and now there lac of actions after Showtimes decision to still go, but the bottom line is we support Showtime!



Keep in mind, they didn't want to hear out any suggestions to make the show better, there solution was lets cut out the club and we wont have to consider any of they're suggestions. Now they did that and the club decided to attend lessens the chances of our suggestions being considered.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*FUCK IT! LETS DO IT FOR GARY! I GUESS.........*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10838364
> *FUCK IT!    LETS DO IT FOR GARY!    I GUESS.........
> 
> 
> ...



did u photoshop that.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:41 AM~10838459
> *did u photoshop that.
> *


Nope, thats what we did when Tone wasn't looking lol. :biggrin: 

Goofy did the striping by the way if anyone is looking for that, he does a good job, and is a cool guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10838364
> *FUCK IT!    LETS DO IT FOR GARY!    I GUESS.........
> 
> 
> ...


I lost Two, I said Two Skittles down her somewhere?????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:46 AM~10838484
> *Nope, thats what we did when Tone wasn't looking lol. :biggrin:
> 
> Goofy did the striping by the way if anyone is looking for that, he does a good job, and is a cool guy. :thumbsup:
> *



shoulda put, do it for gravy..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 10 2008, 11:53 AM~10838529
> *I lost Two, I said Two Skittles down her somewhere?????
> *


You lost 2 inches off your hair line.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whoa


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:01 PM~10838570
> *shoulda put, do it for gravy..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


****Put some GRAVY on it*****


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 12:02 PM~10838577
> *You lost 2 inches off your hair line.
> *


I paid $2 for this swapmeet fade


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 10 2008, 12:17 PM~10838676
> *I paid $2 for this swapmeet fade
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 10 2008, 12:17 PM~10838676
> *I paid $2 for this swapmeet fade
> *



mm...okay


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

sun for sunday show....hope it staysssssssss


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 10 2008, 06:18 PM~10841145
> *sun for sunday show....hope it staysssssssss
> *


i am praying


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 06:25 PM~10841238
> *i am praying
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 12:09 PM~10838614
> *****Put some GRAVY on it*****
> *


PUT SOME MUTHA F-IN GRAVY ON IT.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10838364
> *FUCK IT!    LETS DO IT FOR GARY!    I GUESS.........
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: THATS TIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10838364
> *FUCK IT!    LETS DO IT FOR GARY!    I GUESS.........
> 
> 
> ...


Im such a horny bastard i got mudflap bitches eating ea other out on my wall LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 10 2008, 06:18 PM~10841145
> *sun for sunday show....hope it staysssssssss
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:41 AM~10844176
> *Im such a horny bastard i got mudflap bitches eating ea other out on my wall LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

uugh, ok :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:17 AM~10838237
> *QUOTE(GRUMPY @ Jun 9 2008, 09:35 PM)
> THATS REAL CLASS SHOWTIME...I AM NOT SURE WE COULD DO AS YOU ARE DOING.  IT WAS ORIGINALLY YOUR ISSUE, AND WE DECIDED TO RIDE WITH YOU ON IT, BUT NOW, IF YOU  ARE GOING, WE MAY AS WELL.  I THINK THE V.O. SHOULD BE APOLOGETIC FOR THEIR ACTIONS, BUT WHATEVER YOU THINK IS RIGHT, WE SUPPORT YOU.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:12 AM~10845392
> *Thanks guys
> *


any thing for you big tone. oh yeah, for gravy too.. :biggrin:




 

 

:0 

:angry: 

:biggrin: 

:cheesy: 

 

:uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:23 AM~10845442
> *:biggrin:
> any thing for you big tone.  oh yeah, for TARTER too.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Your seeing the light :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry i wont be able to make it this weekend guys.. im shooting for the car to be done for the v.o. show.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:12 AM~10845392
> *Thanks guys
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 11 2008, 09:41 AM~10845570
> *sorry i wont be able to make it this weekend guys.. im shooting for the car to be done for the v.o. show.
> *



HOW ABOUT MOSES OR SPOKANE?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:27 AM~10846339
> *HOW ABOUT MOSES OR SPOKANE?
> *


 :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

spokane
:thumbsup: 
ima be there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 12 2008, 02:02 AM~10852854
> *spokane
> :thumbsup:
> ima be there
> *


alright. bring your freinds


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 12 2008, 08:02 AM~10853703
> *alright.  bring your freinds
> *


family!!!!
friends are already gonna be up there...lol


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 08:12 AM~10795857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^will there be a hop?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

Kind of in a mini bind.Victory Out Reach is tryin to get down with the hop contest.But their having a hard time coming across some measureing sticks.I was gonna try to fabricate one but I was checkin out the materials the other day and its a bunch of mix match peices.We had a couple cars down last year but this year were gonna do what we can to suport this show. Im not sure if any one can help but I figure its worth a shoot .


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

my homie here in eugene has a measuring scale,,,ill ask if i can borrow it,,its hella nice


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES LAKE IS 1 WEEK AWAY


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 14 2008, 09:34 AM~10868827
> *MOSES LAKE IS 1 WEEK AWAY
> *



hope i can make it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 14 2008, 11:03 AM~10868916
> *hope i can make it
> *




i hope so to homie. this is THE don't miss show


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE START TIME OF THE XXX SHOW


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 14 2008, 07:03 PM~10871216
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THE START TIME OF THE XXX SHOW
> *


at XXX they say 8 am...but i dunno


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 15 2008, 04:12 PM~10664344
> *This just in...........
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking bout one them big ass burgers :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10872145
> *Thinking bout one them big ass SALADS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10872145
> *Thinking bout one them big ass WEDGIES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im just hopin i am actually able to make it,so far since big brother bailed on me i aint been able to find a ride.. :nosad:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: great show today


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 15 2008, 05:51 PM~10875416
> *im just hopin i am actually able to make it,so far since big brother bailed on me i aint been able to find a ride.. :nosad:
> *



oh, shit, i saw you called a few times and i was busy. call me tomorrow. i will see who is comin that way


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2008, 06:01 PM~10875460
> *oh, shit, i saw you called a few times and i was busy.  call me tomorrow.  i will see who is comin that way
> *


aight homie... thanks..


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 15 2008, 04:51 PM~10875416
> *im just hopin i am actually able to make it,so far since big brother bailed on me i aint been able to find a ride.. :nosad:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: its always something


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2008, 07:51 PM~10876059
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: its always something
> *


aint nobody asked you for your opinion.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 15 2008, 06:53 PM~10876067
> *aint nobody asked you for your opinion....  :thumbsdown:
> *


noboby cares if your going :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 15 2008, 09:46 PM~10876894
> *noboby cares if your going  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: hno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

did anybody go to the rollerz only show/picnic they had in eugene today?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*pics from the boulevard show*


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I HEARD THERE WAS A "HOP" AFTERWARDS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Jun 13 2008, 05:46 PM~10865822
> *Kind of in a mini bind.Victory Out Reach is tryin to get down with the hop contest.But their having a hard time coming across some measureing sticks.I was gonna try to fabricate one but I was checkin out the materials the other day and its a bunch of mix match peices.We had a couple cars down last year but this year were gonna do what we can to suport this show. Im not sure if any one can help but I figure its worth a shoot .
> *


Why don't they use the sticks they used every show since the beginning?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 16 2008, 08:46 AM~10879303
> *I HEARD THERE WAS A "HOP" AFTERWARDS
> *


if you talking about fullhouse and a big body...i wouldnt called it a hop


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10005694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :nosad:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 16 2008, 09:41 AM~10879673
> *if you talking about fullhouse and a big body...i wouldnt called it a hop
> *


any pics?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 17 2008, 11:30 AM~10888307
> *any pics?
> *


hey what's your next show you going too?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 AM~10888307
> *any pics?
> *


naw


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 17 2008, 12:45 PM~10889336
> *hey what's your next show you going too?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 17 2008, 10:26 AM~10888266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 16 2008, 09:36 AM~10879641
> *Why don't they use the sticks they used every show since the beginning?
> *



I think the the equipment was Show Times and im not sure if their workin together again this year.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Jun 17 2008, 05:21 PM~10891334
> *I think the the equipment was Show Times and im not sure if their workin together again this year.
> *


I HEARD THEY WEREN'T WORKIN TOGETHER THIS YEAR.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
VO SEATTLE SUMMER DREAMS SUPER SHOW, SAT JUNE 28TH
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OHH YEAH,,AUGUST 31ST 2008,THE PLACE TO BE!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 17 2008, 05:53 PM~10891917
> *OHH YEAH,,AUGUST 31ST 2008,THE PLACE TO BE!!
> *


you got a flyer?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 18 2008, 05:06 AM~10895369
> *you got a flyer?
> *


they are being made as today,,will be giving these out on the upcoming shows! :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 18 2008, 07:22 AM~10895997
> *they are being made as today,,will be giving these out on the upcoming shows! :0
> *


post em up....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

late night surfing???

2 Members: LOWCOS CUSTOMS, Maximus1959


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

THATS RIGHT BROTHER!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 01:29 AM~10903778
> *THATS RIGHT BROTHER!
> *


Tournament intermission?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2008, 12:59 PM~10906641
> *Tournament intermission?
> *



new shoe comin in. changing a hundred. 

nick, remember when we were in reno and you and i were playing twenty one? we stacked all our chips up and said do it again like three times and we won like 400.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 20 2008, 09:26 AM~10912887
> *new shoe comin in.  changing a hundred.
> 
> nick, remember when we were in reno and you and i were playing twenty one? we stacked all our chips up and said do it again like three times and we won like 400.
> *


That was a good weekend, lets go back, anything already scheduled for that weekend? :0 Fucking member when we where gabling in Seattle and you the wifey and the Boss won like $800 and I lost like $600 :angry: , The Boss said, just do what I do :uh: , that fucker bets a few hundred at a time :angry:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 20 2008, 09:32 AM~10912920
> *That was a good weekend, lets go back, anything already scheduled for that weekend? :0  Fucking member when we where gabling in Seattle and you the wifey and the Boss won like $800 and I lost like $600 :angry: , The Boss said, just do what I do :uh: , that fucker bets a few hundred at a time :angry:
> *


YEAH THAT SEATTLE ONE WAS COOL. HOT AUGUST NIGHT IN RENO IS THE SAME WEEKEND AS PORTLAND


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: YALL SHOULD HIT THE CASINO I WORK AT :biggrin: GOOD FOOD TOO :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2008, 05:56 PM~10916825
> *:biggrin: YALL SHOULD HIT THE CASINO I WORK AT :biggrin: GOOD FOOD TOO  :biggrin:
> *


you going to moses :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10916999
> *you going to moses  :biggrin:
> *


YUP!! ARRIVE AT 3:30 AM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2008, 07:36 PM~10917068
> *YUP!! ARRIVE AT 3:30 AM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i just got this flyer lastnight...........

huckleberry jam
august 16th @ yakima sundome
over $2000 in cash prizes 
awards in best paint, interior, hydraulics, undercarriage, best car, most members

hop contest 1st $500 2nd $250

3 on 3 basketball tourney 
concert featuring 
chingo bling, mc magic gemini, a-wax, jsk, rez hogs 

also a skate jam....


phone number.....509-9013681 or 509-985-5508

ps i just got handed the flyer lastnite and im letting everyone know


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whos throwing that show homie?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 23 2008, 11:48 AM~10932361
> *whos throwing that show homie?
> *


A concert promoter, they sound like good people and have a good idea going, by offering many different things to do for the whole family. From what I hear there will be a big concert, mini car show, many food vendors and several activities for small kids. The only problem I saw they would have with expecting cars to come from out of town for the car show part was that the next weekend is the Yakima show. I told them they probably shouldn't expect many out of town cars and should just focus on the local cars. I suggested they take the hop money and give it to the show cars with "Best of awards" it looks like they took my advise. These guys seem cool, hopefully they have a good turn out and keep coming back every year. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 23 2008, 11:59 AM~10932460
> *A concert promoter, they sound like good people and have a good idea going, by offering many different things to do for the whole family. From what I hear there will be a big concert, mini car show, many food vendors and several activities for small kids. The only problem I saw they would have with expecting cars to come from out of town for the car show part was that the next weekend is the Yakima show. I told them they probably shouldn't expect many out of town cars and should just focus on the local cars. I suggested they take the hop money and give it to the show cars with "Best of awards" it looks like they took my advise. These guys seem cool, hopefully they have a good turn out and keep coming back every year. :thumbsup:
> *


WE NEED MORE OF THAT GOOD PPL HAVING SHOWS,,THERES PLENTY OF BIG CAR CLUBS THAT DONT OFFER ANYTHING OR NOT INTERESTED ON DOING A SHOW/PICNICS!BY THE WAY BIG UPS FOR THE LOWCOS CC FOR PUTTING THE EFFORT FOR 3 SHOWS THIS YEAR!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well my family and friends here in eugene oregon are intrested in heading up there,,were big fans of mc magic
keep us posted homie,i tried calling the number but it seems they might be busy


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

see yall in august,ill do my best to keep my brother away from yall though,he aint got a team player attitude nor mentality anymore..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2008, 10:38 AM~10940129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: best of luck bro but i aint makin that show.. :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Best Paint Car 
Outstanding Paint 
Best Paint Bike 
Best Truck 
Best Classic Truck 
Best Car 
Best Classic Car 
Best Mini 
Best Import 
Best Project 
Best Engine Bay 
Best Engineered 
Most Nastalgic 
Best Bike 
Best Chopper 
Best Pro Street (bike) 
Best Bobber 
Club Participation 
Outstanding Interior 
Just F'in Cool 
Best Lowrider 
Best SUV 
Hop Off Champion 
Best Use of Chrome 
Best Rod


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

VO SEATTLE SUMMER DREAMS SUPER SHOW, SAT JUNE 28TH
July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2008, 08:17 AM~10795888
> *uce car club is also having a bbq July 13 S.E portland finalising location right now looks good to go at oaks park. will let you know with flyers here soon
> *


wheres the flyer?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2008, 09:38 AM~10940129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats puttin it down!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what's up Rider ???

you going to Seattle Sat. ???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

dont think so homie- u?


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 26 2008, 12:18 PM~10956588
> *wheres the flyer?
> *


UCE 

Presents 1st Annual Family Day at the Park

July 13th at Oaks Park 11:00 till 5:00
Bring the family to enjoy a Free BBQ
Show Cars, Lowriders, Hot Rods, Motorcycles, Donks, and Scrapers.
Arrive early for limited reserved display parking

Paul Comeau Onsite offering pinstripping and leafing 

Live Dj 

Awards for:
Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Set-up
Best Stereo/Audio
Best Pre 70’s Lowrider
Best 70’s, 80’s Lowrider
Best Luxury
Best Muscle car
Best Motorcycle
Best Original

Flyer did not show up correctly but the info is there. It is at Oaks Park. Great locaton for the family, we will have a Bar BQ, reserved picnic area, Come early for reserved parking for display cars, all are welcome. The park will be open with rides, games, carnival atmosphere and rollerskating. 

Bring your car, family and have a good meal.

Hope to see everyone there

Any questions or you have a group you would like placed together let me know and we will try our best to accommodate you.
\
[email protected]


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Forgot to mention that there is no entry fee! We just ask that if you want to show, arrive early in the day and plan on staying awhile (at least until the food is gone) 

I'll update the site with any last minute additions 

If you are planning on stopping by please email me so I can keep a look out and get a loose count before the show. Thank again


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jun 27 2008, 08:58 PM~10967384
> *UCE
> 
> Presents 1st Annual Family Day at the Park
> ...


any hopping going down?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

sup lowcos,,,so i hear theres gonna be a cruise the night before,,well see if my durango be able to tow my car there i wasnt planning on it,,id take my truck but it only seats 2 i gotta haul5 kids with me,,,lol and my girl,,she wont drive that far,,,,but WE WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jun 27 2008, 08:58 PM~10967384
> *UCE
> 
> Presents 1st Annual Family Day at the Park
> ...


OAKS PARK,THE ONE BY THE RIVER IN SE PORTLAND??


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

see you guys tomorrow. my car wont be in the hop but ill be there. still workin some kinks out.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 28 2008, 07:59 AM~10968971
> *OAKS PARK,THE ONE BY THE RIVER IN SE PORTLAND??
> *


Yes the one by the river, great spot for the event. 
7805 SE Oaks Park Way
Portland, OR. 97202

This year a hop is not possible at that location. They are expecting a large crowd and need the parking. However we have a spot picked out close by that we plan on cruising to after the picnic to hop.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jun 28 2008, 12:09 PM~10969962
> *Yes the one by the river, great spot for the event.
> 7805 SE Oaks Park Way
> Portland, OR. 97202
> ...



ill be there fo sure


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
AUG 16TH YAKIMA, WA SUNDOME (HUCKLEBERRY JAM)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON
SEPT 13TH BOISE, ID HARRYS BAR AND GRILL AFTERMATH C.C.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Olympia Chpater


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

PICS FROM THE VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 29 2008, 10:16 AM~10974076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THE 3 DUDES ON THE 4TH PIC JUST WANT A PIECE OF BLUE CAKE!! :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 29 2008, 10:16 AM~10974076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks like yall had a good time... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 25 2008, 08:43 PM~10952452
> *VO SEATTLE SUMMER DREAMS SUPER SHOW, SAT JUNE 28TH
> July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
> ...


HEY SERGIO,,SO IS YOUR PICNIC STILL ON AT THE SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO!!AND WHAT AREA YOU GUYS GONNA BE INSTALLED,,MY BUDDIES AND I WILL ATTEND THIS ONE!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 30 2008, 06:46 PM~10984408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Nick might have to bootleg that one :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 30 2008, 06:46 PM~10984408
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that onne fool. that shit is hard


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

who's got the link to the 1983 documentery seattle lowrider pioneers..seen it ,shit was pretty cool...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9s-YNQFWKEM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 1 2008, 12:26 AM~10987130
> *Nice Nick might have to bootleg that one :biggrin:
> *


He bootlegged it from myspace go for it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 1 2008, 12:26 AM~10987130
> *Nice Nick might have to bootleg that one :biggrin:
> *


I knew thats what your flea mart ass was gonna say. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 1 2008, 10:59 AM~10989056
> *He bootlegged it from myspace go for it :0  :biggrin:
> *


No one said it was mine you Green Garden Gnome.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2008, 11:12 AM~10989173
> *No one said it was mine you Green Garden Gnome.
> *


not the gnomes


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DONT MISS THIS ONE PPL,HOPE IT SHOWS OK THE FLYER


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

thats a tight flyer


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2008, 11:12 AM~10989173
> *No one said it was mine you Green Garden Gnome.
> *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:25 AM~10997117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was more like "sprout"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WHO CAN FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE BIG NOSE LITTLE DICK NICK IS,OTIS FROM THE ANDY GRIFFITH SHOW(AKA GRUMPY) IS AND NEEDS TO SOAK IN WD-40 SCHUE IS :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TERRIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Ahahhahahahahaah hella clownin in here lol, that fat fuck always gots his pants down too, he said soak in some wd-40 lol


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/4...604/66ouxjl.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
THIS MAY BE APPEARING :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> DONT MISS THIS ONE PPL,HOPE IT SHOWS OK THE FLYER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2008, 11:21 AM~10997613
> *WHO CAN FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE BIG NOSE LITTLE DICK NICK IS,OTIS FROM THE ANDY GRIFFITH SHOW(AKA GRUMPY) IS AND  NEEDS TO SOAK IN WD-40 SCHUE IS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



TONE. I WAS JUST PLAYIN....GIVE ME A BREAK, YOU HANG WITH A CROWD THAT gets you negative attention. haha. (ex. nick, joey, lowcos.)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 2 2008, 08:39 PM~11001567
> *TONE. I WAS JUST PLAYIN....GIVE ME A BREAK, YOU HANG WITH A CROWD THAT gets you negative attention.  haha.  (ex. nick, joey, lowcos.)
> *


LOL SO WAS I :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2008, 09:58 PM~11002398
> *LOL SO WAS I :biggrin:
> *


i wasn't chipper!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 2 2008, 10:06 PM~11002466
> *i wasn't chipper!
> *


Watch it RUSTY


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:buttkick: I'm staying out of this


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2008, 10:53 PM~11002814
> *:buttkick:  I'm staying out of this
> *


SMART MOVE #2 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Get the car fixed yet # 1 ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11002868
> *Get the car fixed yet # 1 ?
> *


Nope i needs a new tranmission now too blew the backhalf the housein goff on the freeway sat night on the way home


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Rusty.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 29 2008, 10:02 AM~10974016
> *July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
> july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
> ...


I THINK THE PURO LOCOS CAR SHOW ON AUG 30TH IS IN SALEM,,NOT HILLSBORO,,  THE ONE ON JULY IS IN HILLSBORO AS FAR AS I KNOW!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 3 2008, 11:30 AM~11005809
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> Rusty.
> *



rusty door hinges..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I heard cartoys is having a car show i believe the 2oth of this month and the 19th is the HIN at the racetrack(PIR)the hop is at the delta park medows!!i'll find out from the main organizator asap!!i will let you dudes know!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2008, 06:16 AM~11016546
> *I heard cartoys is having a car show i believe the  2oth of this month and the 19th is the HIN at the racetrack(PIR)the hop is at the delta park medows!!i'll find out from the main organizator asap!!i will let you dudes know!!
> *


 i'm sure everyone already knows this , but you know every wednesday
night at P.I.R. there's a thing called "BEACHES CRUZE IN" 

over 300 cars, Hot rods , Customs, Rat rods , Trucks, Motorcycles,
plus drag racing, hard liquer drinks, and a live band !!!!

Sometimes i hopp the truck for them, alot of them never seen nothing
like that before !!!!! it would be nice to see some more " JUICE" out 
there sometime!!

" IT'S ONLY $5.00 A CAR-LOAD TO GET IN " !!!!

keep this in mind if you got nothing to do on a wed. night !!!!!!
bring the kids, and hang out !!


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where the rollerz only show is going to be at.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 5 2008, 09:48 AM~11016946
> *i'm sure everyone already knows this , but you know every wednesday
> night at P.I.R. there's a thing called "BEACHES CRUZE IN"
> 
> ...


good info diamond,,but this one is once a year!!this is a different happening that the wednesday!!this is gonna be sunday the 20th at delta park parking lot,,and they are giving cash to 1st places,,single double and radical,,got the info from racedezings owner,,hes the main gudge for the imports,,and he wants me to help this ppl with the hop!!so as soon as i get with the organizator i will let every one know!!dont know how much they are giving away though,,but im sure is good money sense the got the money


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2008, 11:59 AM~11017713
> *good info  diamond,,but this one is once a year!!this is a different happening that the wednesday!!this is gonna be  sunday the 20th at delta park parking lot,,and they are giving cash to 1st places,,single double and radical,,got the info from racedezings owner,,hes the main gudge for the imports,,and he wants me to help this ppl with the hop!!so as soon as i get with the organizator i will let every one know!!dont know how much they are giving away though,,but im sure is good money sense the got the money
> *


 Hey Chingon, i'm not complainin' or anything- but isn't RACE DESIGNS the 
people that put on the KING OF THE SWITCH show a while back in 
Hillsboro ?????? I won that Single Pump hopp , and never got 
a dime for it !!!!!! they said the check, for $350.00 and the trophy, would 
be mailed to me..... THEY NEVER SENT A FREAKIN PENNY !!!!!!

If these are the same people, i wouldn't waste a gallon of gas makin' it
to thier shows !!! 

If there is more than ONE - Race Designs, let us all know !!
because the FAKE ASS BITCHES that put on the last one, are bullshit!!

absolutely " NO" dissrespect meant toward you Chingon, cool ??? 

But them dudes had my Blazer, and Shaynes Cutty on thier flier an 
everything !!!! REMEMBER ????........now THAT'S some BULLSHIT !!!

LIKE I SAID EL MAS CHINGON , NO DISRESPECT TOWARD YOU, O.K. :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 5 2008, 01:56 PM~11017983
> *Hey Chingon, i'm not complainin' or anything- but isn't RACE DESIGNS the
> people that put on the KING OF THE SWITCH show a while back in
> Hillsboro ??????  I won that Single Pump hopp , and never got
> ...


NOT THE SAME PPL,THIS IS THE CAR TOYS TENT SALE,,JUST THE GUY WHO WORKED FOR RAZEDEZINGS ASKED ME IF I COULD HELP{CAR TOYS} WITH THE HOP AND OTHER STUFF!! SO DONT WORRY IS NOT THE SAME PPL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2008, 12:59 PM~11017713
> *good info  diamond,,but this one is once a year!!this is a different happening that the wednesday!!this is gonna be  sunday the 20th at delta park parking lot,,and they are giving cash to 1st places,,single double and radical,,got the info from racedezings owner,,hes the main gudge for the imports,,and he wants me to help this ppl with the hop!!so as soon as i get with the organizator i will let every one know!!dont know how much they are giving away though,,but im sure is good money sense the got the money
> *



is it this month?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2008, 01:26 PM~11018124
> *NOT THE SAME PPL,THIS IS THE CAR TOYS TENT SALE,,JUST THE GUY WHO WORKED FOR RAZEDEZINGS  ASKED ME IF I COULD HELP{CAR TOYS} WITH THE HOP AND OTHER STUFF!! SO DONT WORRY IS NOT THE SAME PPL
> *


 " Then TEAM JENDA'S will be there "


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

: BELLY THE KID
o shit look who's on here...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: joey i know you aint talkin bout me... lol 

i see aint much changed ill see yall in portland... for the lrm show..

i prolly gonna roll solo so to avoid issues with big brother again..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY BILLY - CARTOYS SHOW IS IT PUT ON BY A GUY NAMED ZANE? 
COUPLE YEARS BACK I HELPED THEM OUT AND BROUGHT SOME LOWRIDERS TO SUPPORT. THEY JACKED US FOR TROPHIES AND HOP MONEY AND SHIT.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11018897
> *HEY BILLY - CARTOYS SHOW IS IT PUT ON BY A GUY NAMED ZANE?
> COUPLE YEARS BACK I HELPED THEM OUT AND BROUGHT SOME LOWRIDERS TO SUPPORT. THEY JACKED US FOR TROPHIES AND HOP MONEY AND SHIT.
> *



" SO, IT IS THE SAME CREW " ????????????


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11018897
> *HEY BILLY - CARTOYS SHOW IS IT PUT ON BY A GUY NAMED ZANE?
> COUPLE YEARS BACK I HELPED THEM OUT AND BROUGHT SOME LOWRIDERS TO SUPPORT. THEY JACKED US FOR TROPHIES AND HOP MONEY AND SHIT.
> *


no,,this is an entire different crew as far as i know,,otherwise i woul;dnt be helping,,i said this is a ok ppl,,but let me find out more if it is who you said it is then i will back off too!! :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2008, 05:39 PM~11019162
> *no,,this is an entire different crew as far as i know,,otherwise i woul;dnt be helping,,i said this is a ok ppl,,but let me find out more if it is who you said it is then i will back off too!! :0
> *


 Cool , like i said Billy, no disrespect toward you at all o.k. ,

but we all know the saying: fool me once-shame on you ,
 fool me twice - shame on me !!!

i can guarantee my crew will be at ALL of "YOUR" shows,
but i'm sure it's the same people !


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 5 2008, 05:39 PM~11019162
> *no,,this is an entire different crew as far as i know,,otherwise i woul;dnt be helping,,i said this is a ok ppl,,but let me find out more if it is who you said it is then i will back off too!! :0
> *



NOT TELLEN U WHAT TO DO JUST THROWING OUT THE WARNING  

SOME REMEMBER THS B.S.

GET THE SHIT IN WRITTING  

THEY HAVE HUGE SPONSER BACKING THEM... JUST TELLEM TO SHARE THE WEALTH.

ITS A BIG CAR STEREO TENT SALE WITH STEREO REPS AND RIDES COMBINED WITH A CAR SHOW ON THE SIDE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11019528
> *NOT TELLEN U WHAT TO DO JUST THROWING OUT THE WARNING
> 
> SOME REMEMBER THS B.S.
> ...


 :biggrin: i got ya homie,,thats what i had on mind,,unless they sign some paper i will be involved or else im out and they can do it at theyre own!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR CLUB was there about 2 years ago. and the only lowrider i seen out there was INDIVIDUALS{big killa} and yeah team jendas {paul} was the one that handled the hopp off but no other big clubs were out there. but HOMIEZ RIDEZ will try to make out there. PURO LOCOS are having there show that day to our it is just a bbq. l


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 3 2008, 08:42 PM~11009580
> *I THINK THE PURO LOCOS CAR SHOW ON AUG 30TH IS IN SALEM,,NOT HILLSBORO,,  THE ONE ON JULY IS IN HILLSBORO AS FAR AS I KNOW!!
> *


 JULY 20TH HILLSBORO,,PURO LOCOS
AUGUST 30TH SALEM,,PURO LOCOS


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jul 5 2008, 11:26 PM~11020260
> *HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR CLUB was there about 2 years ago. and the only lowrider i seen out there was INDIVIDUALS{big killa} and yeah team jendas {paul} was the one that handled the hopp off but no other big clubs were out there. but HOMIEZ RIDEZ will try to make out there. PURO LOCOS are having there show that day to our it is just a bbq.  l
> *


i notice that,,and it sucks to have 2 show in the same date,,and i know puro locos posted theyres first!!and i hope this doesnt affect any of the shows or bbq's,i dont know what car toys is really doing until tuesday when i meet the guy!!but i will try to have he do the show or hope on a different date if possible so it wont affect the puro locos bbq or other shows!!but i think im pulling out of this help they requested,so i wont gfet involved in some missunderstanding!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

ya, i like the PURO LOCOS shows !!
i also didn't realize they were the same date.

Manuel handed me my FIRST trophy EVER !!, i will always remember that !!
the first time the Blazer was hopped, was at thier show-32" ........"WOW"

" team jenda's will be there " :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"WHAT'S-UP KILLA " , i see you !!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

will lets us know the day for the car toys show. but puro locos show will be better but who knows if blly is helping out with the car toys that vato always brings the finest HINAS {girls }


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jul 6 2008, 12:40 PM~11022346
> *will lets us know the day for the car toys show. but puro locos show will be better but who knows if blly is helping out with the car toys that vato always brings the finest HINAS {girls }
> *


 :biggrin: i made my mind and i dont think i will help them if they are not changing the date,,so unless they have it on sat or friday nite,,but not sunday!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jul 6 2008, 12:40 PM~11022346
> *will lets us know the day for the car toys show. but puro locos show will be better but who knows if blly is helping out with the car toys that vato always brings the finest HINAS {girls }
> *


BY THE WAY IF YOU WANT HINAS OR BABES GO TO THE KING OF THE NW SHOWDOWN ON AUGUST,,THERE GONNA BE PLENTY THERE!!FOR SHO :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOME PORTLAND SUPPORT AT OUR SHOWS. ICE BOX FROM UCE WAS IN MOSES BUT THAT WAS THE ONLY PORTLAND CAR. 

THE LOWCOS ARE GOING TO PORTLAND AUG 3RD. 30 MEMBERS. CAN WE SEE SOME PEOPLE IN SPOKANE NEXT WEEKEND. *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
july 20th salem, or puro locos picnic
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
AUG 16TH YAKIMA, WA SUNDOME (HUCKLEBERRY JAM)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON
SEPT 13TH BOISE, ID HARRYS BAR AND GRILL AFTERMATH C.C.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

************************************************************
************************************************************

We will be having a cruise for F.T. Shawn who passed away yesterday... Hope everyone can come show support. 

Thanks 
Family Ties Car Club

Link to Shawn's cruise post
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry11041467


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11041662
> *July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
> july 20th salem, or puro locos picnic
> ...


damn what i do right a car show on my b-day :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

team puro locos is really close friends with fred and race dezings and i was told from fred that the show was going to be on the 19 of july and puro locos was going to be on the 20th....thats what i was told


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

by the way july 20 is hillsboro picnic and aug 30 is salem picnic and comin soon a new date for the new puro locos eugene chapter


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 5 2008, 12:56 PM~11017983
> *Hey Chingon, i'm not complainin' or anything- but isn't RACE DESIGNS the
> people that put on the KING OF THE SWITCH show a while back in
> Hillsboro ??????  I won that Single Pump hopp , and never got
> ...








FROM WAS I WAS TOLD BILLY WAS SUPPOSE TO GIVE THE HOP MONEY TO THE WINNERS....MANUEL WAS NEVER PAID TOO!.....SO I DONT THINK IT WAS THE FRED FROM RACE DEZIGNS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED AND ASK BILLY BOUT THE MONEY


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so wussup man im leavingthis friday,,i talked to grumpy i believe!! and he said to hit himup when its close,,i need a hotel homie,,for fiday saturday and sunday night,,can we still get the group buy,,or are we on our own? im coming from eugen,,im picking up 2 kids homie and we need a place,,we also have our 1 year old with us,,were gonna get ther by 1-2 am,,,somewhere in the center would be cool unless you guys got other place in mind,,thanks for the help


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11043430
> *FROM WAS I WAS TOLD BILLY WAS SUPPOSE TO GIVE THE HOP MONEY TO THE WINNERS....MANUEL WAS NEVER PAID TOO!.....SO I DONT THINK IT WAS THE FRED FROM RACE DEZIGNS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED AND ASK BILLY BOUT THE MONEY
> *


YOU GOT THAT TWISTED CARLOS,DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GETTING THE INFO FROM,,BUT THAT WAS NOT MY SHOW,,I DIDNT GET ANY MONEY EITHER FROM MY CAR HOPPING!THE GUY LOST MONEY AND I PICHED IN WITH $600.00 AND GOT NOTHING BACK,,BUT I DID IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT,I COULD HAVE BOUGHT MY KID SOME CLOTHES WITH THAT,,AND IM NOT BITCHING ABOUT MY LOSS,,SO IF THERES A MISSUNDERSTANDING,,THAT WAS NOT MY SHOW I WAS JUST HELPING!!BY THE WAY WHO TOLD YOU THAT CARLOS???? PLS LET US KNOW :uh:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11043430
> *FROM WAS I WAS TOLD BILLY WAS SUPPOSE TO GIVE THE HOP MONEY TO THE WINNERS....MANUEL WAS NEVER PAID TOO!.....SO I DONT THINK IT WAS THE FRED FROM RACE DEZIGNS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED AND ASK BILLY BOUT THE MONEY
> *


YOU NEED TO STOP THE HATING!!NOT GOOD FOR THE HEALTH!!I SEE ALOTS OF PPL HERE HELPING EACHOTHER!AND IM GLAD YOUR CLUB HAS GROWN!!WE NEED MORE RIDER IN THE NW!!DIAMOND MIKE KNOWS WHO OWS HEM MONEY,,SO IF I DID THEN HE WOULD KNOW WHO TO ASK FOR IT!!P.S PPL IS WATCHING WHOS HATING!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BY THE WAY::
TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11043398
> *by the way july 20 is hillsboro picnic and aug 30 is salem picnic and comin soon a new date for the new puro locos eugene chapter
> *


Cool, I been wanting to go to salem, is that the show you guys did last year where it looked like you was in a forest with all the big ass trees around, looked cool?

And is it Salem or Eugene where theres a lot on Uniques cc members? that should be a good turn out too.....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11043430
> *FROM WAS I WAS TOLD BILLY WAS SUPPOSE TO GIVE THE HOP MONEY TO THE WINNERS....MANUEL WAS NEVER PAID TOO!.....SO I DONT THINK IT WAS THE FRED FROM RACE DEZIGNS SO DONT GET IT TWISTED AND ASK BILLY BOUT THE MONEY
> *


 Carlos, i've got bigg respect for you, Manuel, and your whole crew.
i always make it a point to talk with you and shake your hand, right ??
and i'm not try'n to start anything, but it was " DUDE", who wrote down my
address, and who told me "HE" would mail me the check, and "HE"said that 
the trophy's didn't get done in time, not Billy !!

and it's not that i'm desperate for money,"I'M DIAMOND MIKE" , but if
someone promotes $350.00.... then $350.00 should be the payout, 
don't you agree ???

like i said , i'm not be'n a cry-baby or nothing, just speakin' my mind,o.k.

" MUCH LOVE TO ALL NORTHWEST LOWS " :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2008, 09:55 AM~11046331
> *Carlos, i've got bigg respect for you, Manuel, and your whole crew.
> i always make it a point to talk with you and shake your hand, right ??
> and i'm not try'n to start anything, but it was " DUDE", who wrote down my
> ...


 P.S. , i can also remember when Billy handed me cash, when i didn't 
even expect it !! just for hoppin' against myself !!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2008, 10:55 AM~11046331
> *Carlos, i've got bigg respect for you, Manuel, and your whole crew.
> i always make it a point to talk with you and shake your hand, right ??
> and i'm not try'n to start anything, but it was " DUDE", who wrote down my
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2008, 02:26 PM~11048318
> *:0
> *


I know a guy named diamondless Steve.


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 29 2008, 10:02 AM~10974016
> *July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
> Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
> july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
> ...


does anyone have any more info on this show going down in boise??i lived there for 3 months couple years back and the crussing was sick.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11048335
> *I know a guy named diamondless Steve.
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2008, 01:27 PM~11048335
> *I know a guy named diamondless Steve.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:  


"was-up Nick" ??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2008, 09:55 AM~11046331
> *Carlos, i've got bigg respect for you, Manuel, and your whole crew.
> i always make it a point to talk with you and shake your hand, right ??
> and i'm not try'n to start anything, but it was " DUDE", who wrote down my
> ...


pay him . mike puts it down evey day. hes in the streets ready at all times. rain or shine. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we need more people like him.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11048764
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Just bullshitting on the net, you know. :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

More info up about Shawn's funeral in his topic in lowrider general. hope everyone can make it.

Thanks
Family Ties C.C.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2008, 03:23 PM~11049292
> *Just bullshitting on the net, you know. :biggrin:
> *


 we'll see ya in August 3rd?? if not, see ya in YAKIMA fer shure !!

peace, from P-TOWN....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 9 2008, 02:48 PM~11049008
> *pay him . mike puts it down evey day. hes in the streets ready at all times. rain or shine. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we need more people like him.
> *



"WOW" thank's bro, " whoever you are " !!!    

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2008, 02:56 PM~11048592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats funny


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2008, 03:55 PM~11049547
> *"WOW" thank's bro, " whoever you are " !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT for UCE Oaks Park Bar BQ this Sunday Bring the family and have a good time. Prizes for kids that show bikes or pedal cars. Lets get the whole family involved!

Questions or comments
[email protected]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2008, 04:53 PM~11049535
> *we'll see ya in August 3rd?? if not, see ya in YAKIMA fer shure !!
> 
> peace, from P-TOWN....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Jul 9 2008, 02:28 PM~11048339
> *does anyone have any more info on this show going down in boise??i lived there for 3 months couple years back and the crussing was sick.
> *


Check your pm's


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I WANT TO GIVE MY CONDOLENCES AND LEGACY C.C. ALSO TO SHAWNS FAMILY FROM FAMILY TIES


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

On my way to Spokane, be there in a few hours.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11064492
> *On my way to Spokane, be there in a few hours.
> *


wait 4 meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, o ya we rolling 2gether.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 11 2008, 11:49 AM~11064615
> *wait 4 meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, o ya we rolling 2gether..  :biggrin:
> *


Lets stop at walmart foo you already know lol.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2008, 12:28 PM~11064938
> *Lets stop at walmart foo you already know lol.
> *



walmart....what?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WELL,,HOW AS THE SPOKANE SHOW?DID THE SMOKE WAS GONE?PLACE SOME PICS FOR THE ONES WHO WASNT THERE!!


----------



## eselonelyboysd619 (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jan 21 2008, 03:57 AM~9744778
> *LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....
> 
> PURO LOCOS JULY 20TH HILLSBORO
> ...






serio is puro locos realy having a lowrider the 20th if so hit me up with directions serio. and is it in hillsboro???


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like the v.o. show was the last one of the year for me. my friend borrowed the regal today and blew the motor..


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 13 2008, 05:04 PM~11078399
> *WELL,,HOW AS THE SPOKANE SHOW?DID THE SMOKE WAS GONE?PLACE SOME PICS FOR THE ONES WHO WASNT THERE!!
> *


X2 
Spokane is a mission from anywhere !!
How was it.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 13 2008, 10:04 PM~11081128
> *X2
> Spokane is a mission from anywhere !!
> How was it.
> *


Nice show, great venue, good weather, and Lowco's are great people.... for who knows how long they been putting on this show and this was my first year making the "mission" I'd say it was well worth it


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 14 2008, 12:51 AM~11082005
> *Nice show, great venue, good weather, and Lowco's are great people.... for who knows how long they been putting on this show and this was my first year making the "mission" I'd say it was well worth it
> *


x2
I will b back next year...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 13 2008, 07:25 PM~11079610
> *looks like the v.o. show was the last one of the year for me.  my friend borrowed the regal today and blew the motor..
> *


YOU SURE HAVE BAD LUCK WITH THAT CAR!! :uh:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

sure do. the head gaskets must have been blown when i got it and had the repair shit in it..that doesnt work haha. its all good though im just gonna build a new car.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE, LETS SEE WHEN I CAN MAKE IT UP THAT WAY, THESE SHOWS SOUND FIRME. IF ANYONE UP THERE NEEDS A DJ FOR YOUR SHOW, LET ME KNOW, AND I MEAN A REAL DJ THAT PLAYS STRAIGHT CHOLO MUSIC.(323)346 7962 MIKE/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 14 2008, 12:51 AM~11082005
> *Nice show, great venue, good weather, and Lowco's are great people.... for who knows how long they been putting on this show and this was my first year making the "mission" I'd say it was well worth it
> *



THANKS SCHUE. IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU THERE. SORRY WE DIDN'T HAVE A FEW MINUTES TO BULLSHIT BUT IT WAS A BUSY DAT. WE WILL SEE YOU IN YAKIMA. IF YOU GUYS ARE DOIN ANYTHING IN PORTLAND AUF 3RD, WE WILL BE THERE AS WELL.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 9 2008, 07:23 AM~11045224
> *YOU NEED TO STOP THE HATING!!NOT GOOD FOR THE HEALTH!!I SEE ALOTS OF PPL HERE HELPING EACHOTHER!AND IM GLAD YOUR CLUB HAS GROWN!!WE NEED MORE RIDER IN THE NW!!DIAMOND MIKE KNOWS WHO OWS HEM MONEY,,SO IF I DID THEN HE WOULD KNOW WHO TO ASK FOR IT!!P.S PPL IS WATCHING WHOS HATING!!
> *




BILLY NO ONE IS HATING. IM JUST TRYING SET THE RECORD STRAIT....SO YOU DONT GET IT TWISTED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Once again Lowcos stepped it up a notch, they put on a really good show at a major venue, the best one I've been to in the nw. Most people don't realize how organized and professional these Lowcos shows are, and this one just got better. I predict in the years to come this being a must attend NW super show with hot rodders and lowriders competing together. 

The street scene the night before is no question the best the NW has, I've been saying it for years and little by little as people attend the show they get hooked and come back every year. 

Thanks again to the riders, this and any show is only because you spend all that money and brings your cars out, without you there is no show, its greatly appreciated. Showtime car club made a big impression on the show, you guys really showed dedication to this lifestyle and proved you guys are one of the most respected clubs in the game. Its a lot of money to bring one car across the state but you guys brought several, thats love, thank you. Rollerz Only also was well represented with several custom painted cars and you had them all on the street, thank you with out your support it wouldn't have been the show it was. Thank you everyone. 

Thanks Grump for letting not only me but my fat friends stay at your house, all in your fridge and on your toilet. Thats just one of the ways more people can attend shows, we need to help each other out as we can. Thanks homeboy.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 14 2008, 08:44 AM~11083203
> *sure do. the head gaskets must have been blown when i got it and had the repair shit in it..that doesnt work haha. its all good though im just gonna build a new car.
> *


JUST SWAP THE ENGINE,CAR STILL LOOKS SICK :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 14 2008, 11:41 AM~11084527
> *BILLY NO ONE IS HATING. IM JUST TRYING SET THE RECORD STRAIT....SO YOU DONT GET IT TWISTED
> *


HOPE YOU DIDNT GET IT THE WAY IT SOUNDS HOMIE,,JUST AN INVITE FOR ANYONE TO KEEP THE GAME REAL,,YOU KNOW IM KOOL AS FUCK TO ANYONE,,IF THERES PPL THAT DONT LIKE ME OUTHERE,,I DONT MIND,,IS ALL GOOD. :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 14 2008, 11:49 AM~11084603
> *Once again Lowcos stepped it up a notch, they put on a really good show at a major venue, the best one I've been to in the nw. Most people don't realize how organized and professional these Lowcos shows are, and this one just got better. I predict in the years to come this being a must attend NW super show with hot rodders and lowriders competing together.
> 
> The street scene the night before is no question the best the NW has, I've been saying it for years and little by little as people attend the show they get hooked and come back every year.
> ...


CHARMING WORDS BIG NICK,,BUT NO WAY YOU CAN STAY AT MY HOUSE,,I KNOW MY FRIDGE WOULD BE EMPTY NEXT DAY!!J/K,,FO REAL IF YOU MAKE IT HERE ON 08/31/08 AND NEED A PLACE TO STAY LET ME KNOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THIS::


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

vendor spaces still available,,only $15.00 bones,this is a friendly family event,,so leave all the B/S somewhere else,,and have a good time with the family!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2008, 12:08 PM~11084752
> *CHARMING WORDS BIG NICK,,BUT NO WAY YOU CAN STAY AT MY HOUSE,,I KNOW MY FRIDGE WOULD BE EMPTY NEXT DAY!!J/K,,FO REAL IF YOU MAKE IT HERE ON 08/31/08 AND NEED A PLACE TO STAY LET ME KNOW!! :biggrin:
> *


lol Thanks thats what we need more of, car pools, staying at each others houses, whatever it takes to make the show. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2008, 12:14 PM~11084792
> *vendor spaces still available,,only $15.00 bones,this is a friendly family event,,so leave all the B/S somewhere else,,and have a good time with the family!!
> *


Thats cheap, that should attract a lot of vendors, they still part of the show so the more the better. :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is a couple pics from the victory outreach hop.. finally got em loaded.














































and at alki after the show..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 14 2008, 12:31 PM~11085399
> *here is a couple pics from the victory outreach hop.. finally got em loaded.
> 
> 
> ...




great pics. bro !!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 14 2008, 11:49 AM~11084603
> *Once again Lowcos stepped it up a notch, they put on a really good show at a major venue, the best one I've been to in the nw. Most people don't realize how organized and professional these Lowcos shows are, and this one just got better. I predict in the years to come this being a must attend NW super show with hot rodders and lowriders competing together.
> 
> The street scene the night before is no question the best the NW has, I've been saying it for years and little by little as people attend the show they get hooked and come back every year.
> ...



THANKS TO YOU AS WELL. WITHOUT YOU, THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T MAKE IT TO THE SHOW WOULD HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS WE DO. ALOT OF PEOPLE MAY NOT REALIZE THAT YOU AND I ARE GREAT FREINDS AND THAT IF I GOT IT, YOU CAN HAVE IT. I PERSONALLY, AND MANY OF THE MEMBERS IN MY CLUB FEEL THAT SAME WAY. IF ANYONE WANT TO ATTEND A SHOW, AND WE ARE DRIVING BY YOUR CITY. WE WILL PICK EM UP. IF SOMEONE NEEDS A SPOT TO CRASH IN MY CITY, I'M AVAILABLE. LETS GET THIS GAME BACK TO A PERSONAL LEVEL AND IT WILL GROW AGAIN.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 14 2008, 11:49 AM~11084603
> *Once again Lowcos stepped it up a notch, they put on a really good show at a major venue, the best one I've been to in the nw. Most people don't realize how organized and professional these Lowcos shows are, and this one just got better. I predict in the years to come this being a must attend NW super show with hot rodders and lowriders competing together.
> 
> The street scene the night before is no question the best the NW has, I've been saying it for years and little by little as people attend the show they get hooked and come back every year.
> ...


x2 well said bro..


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11086889
> *THANKS TO YOU AS WELL.  WITHOUT YOU, THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T MAKE IT TO THE SHOW WOULD HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS WE DO.  ALOT OF PEOPLE MAY NOT REALIZE THAT YOU AND I ARE GREAT FREINDS AND THAT IF I GOT IT, YOU CAN HAVE IT.  I PERSONALLY, AND MANY OF THE MEMBERS IN MY CLUB FEEL THAT SAME WAY.   IF ANYONE WANT TO ATTEND A SHOW, AND WE ARE DRIVING BY YOUR CITY.   WE WILL PICK EM UP.  IF SOMEONE NEEDS A SPOT TO CRASH IN MY CITY, I'M AVAILABLE.  LETS GET THIS GAME BACK TO A PERSONAL LEVEL AND IT WILL GROW AGAIN.
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

damn we just got home,,,,,8 hour freakin drive,,but it was al good,,thanks for the show lowcos,,, whos got pics? i know i do,,,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 13 2008, 07:25 PM~11079610
> *looks like the v.o. show was the last one of the year for me.  my friend borrowed the regal today and blew the motor..
> *


ouch  ,ill pm you my number and make a couple calls,i might be able to find you a motor.. :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 14 2008, 09:44 AM~11083203
> *sure do. the head gaskets must have been blown when i got it and had the repair shit in it..that doesnt work haha. its all good though im just gonna build a new car.
> *


another v-6 shouldn't be hard or expensive to replace


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11086889
> *THANKS TO YOU AS WELL.  WITHOUT YOU, THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T MAKE IT TO THE SHOW WOULD HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS WE DO.  ALOT OF PEOPLE MAY NOT REALIZE THAT YOU AND I ARE GREAT FREINDS AND THAT IF I GOT IT, YOU CAN HAVE IT.  I PERSONALLY, AND MANY OF THE MEMBERS IN MY CLUB FEEL THAT SAME WAY.  IF ANYONE WANT TO ATTEND A SHOW, AND WE ARE DRIVING BY YOUR CITY.  WE WILL PICK EM UP.  IF SOMEONE NEEDS A SPOT TO CRASH IN MY CITY, I'M AVAILABLE.  LETS GET THIS GAME BACK TO A PERSONAL LEVEL AND IT WILL GROW AGAIN.
> *


Wow this is one of the best suggestions yet!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 14 2008, 11:02 PM~11090934
> *x2 well said bro..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Theres a show this Saturday July 19th in downtown Sunnyside,Wa its a memorial show with all the proceeds going to a church. I can get more info if needed, me and the Yakima chapter Rollerz Only will be there hope to see you there. *


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 15 2008, 07:04 AM~11092394
> *another v-6 shouldn't be hard or expensive to replace
> *


its time to build my own.. :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 15 2008, 09:41 AM~11093025
> *Wow this is one of the best suggestions yet!
> *


Where's my clubs at???? You done washing my balls yet????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 15 2008, 10:30 AM~11093373
> *its time to build my own.. :biggrin:
> *


Hit up 99linkers he has a fresh rebuilt one he will sell ya


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 15 2008, 10:33 AM~11093403
> *Where's my clubs at???? You done washing my balls yet????
> *


Mothaucka wearing 2 pair of glasses one on your eyes and one on your receding hair line wasn't fooling no one, that hair line and nappy long hair looking like Ben Franklin!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

DOES ANYONE AROUND THE PUGET SOUND REBUILD ARMITURES OR IS IT CHEAPER TO BUY A NEW ONE


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11093459
> *Mothaucka wearing 2 pair of glasses one on your eyes and one on your receding hair line wasn't fooling no one, that hair line and nappy long hair looking like Ben Franklin!
> 
> 
> ...


That fool got his own money, I mean he got his own money!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Any piks of spokane? :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11093471
> *DOES ANYONE AROUND THE PUGET SOUND REBUILD ARMITURES OR IS IT CHEAPER TO BUY A NEW ONE
> *


Buy new man but if u have too rebuild call romaine electric


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11093471
> *DOES ANYONE AROUND THE PUGET SOUND REBUILD ARMITURES OR IS IT CHEAPER TO BUY A NEW ONE
> *


Romaine Electric think they moved out to Kent off 167....most likely you just gunna need a casing unless the armature grenaded????


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ACTUALLY THE CONTACTS ARE DOWN TO NOTHING,JUST TIRED OF WAITING FOR PH SLOW SHIPPING


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL1gZ4yvUDU
DONT TRY TO CATCH FALLING GLASS


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 15 2008, 10:43 AM~11093491
> *Any piks of spokane? :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=409912&st=180


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

well that link opened up my email?? but no piks lol


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 15 2008, 11:10 AM~11093726
> *well that link opened up my email?? but no piks lol
> *


maybe you could send them to yourself if you went to the show....i fixed it just for you


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 15 2008, 12:00 PM~11094227
> *maybe you could send them to yourself if you went to the show....i fixed it just for you
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 15 2008, 10:43 AM~11093491
> *Any piks of spokane? :0
> *


i do..ill post some tonite at midnight,,,lol


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 15 2008, 12:00 PM~11094227
> *maybe you could send them to yourself if you went to the show....i fixed it just for you
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:rofl: that was kinda funny


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2008, 12:42 AM~11100714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...

every friday night there is a cruise in at 

norma's burgers here in lacey,mostly street rods but a few occasional lowriders,
would be hella cool to see a few more out there..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i dunno what was under the hood but this fucker sounded sawweeeeettt!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

and this just has to be my favorite,,,,,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 16 2008, 01:24 AM~11100861
> *i dunno what was under the hood but this fucker sounded sawweeeeettt!!!
> 
> 
> ...


4cyl out of old mail truck open header  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2008, 01:54 AM~11100898
> *4cyl out of old mail truck open header   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: i could see my brother doin that with his blazer. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 15 2008, 10:28 AM~11093364
> *Danny de La Paz "Puppet" from American Me is gonna be there, I know how you cholos look up to him as a role model.
> 
> All types of cars are welcome including bikes, see you there.*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I JUST SPOKE TO THE AGAPE HISPANIC CHRISTIAN CHURCH AND THE JOVENES GROUP WILL BE HELPING WITH THE 08/31/08 KING OF THE NORTHWEST EVENY,,THE DEAL WAS THAT 50% OF THE PROCEED WILL GO TO HELP THE YOUG PPL FROM CHURCH!FOR INSTRUMENTS THEY NEED AND OTHER STUFF!!AND I DONT MIND HELPING!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 16 2008, 02:38 PM~11104723
> *I JUST SPOKE TO THE AGAPE HISPANIC CHRISTIAN CHURCH AND THE JOVENES GROUP WILL BE HELPING WITH THE 08/31/08 KING OF THE NORTHWEST EVENY,,THE DEAL WAS THAT 50% OF THE PROCEED WILL GO TO HELP THE YOUG PPL FROM CHURCH!FOR INSTRUMENTS THEY NEED AND OTHER STUFF!!AND I DONT MIND HELPING!!
> *


2 major :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hope to see all of you this sunday at shute park in hillsboro for the puro locos picnic/hop event.....event starts at 11 am.......bring the family free burgers and hot dogs (while supplies last) so come out and have a good time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 17 2008, 08:57 AM~11110864
> *hope to see all of you this sunday at shute park in hillsboro for the puro locos picnic/hop event.....event starts at 11 am.......bring the family free burgers and hot dogs (while supplies last) so come out and have a good time :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cant make it to this one cause of another show out here but I'll be at the Salem show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

SATURDAY 07/19/08 CAR TOYS IS HAVING A LOWRIDER SHOW AT PORTLAND MEDOWS,FROM 4 PM TO 9 PM,,$300 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR THE HOP AND A BUNCH OF AWARDA,NO CASH BUT FUCK IT YOU CAN BUY YOUR STEREO OR I POD,OR ANYTHING THEY ARE SELLING WITH THE CERTIFICATE,I GOT A CONFIRMATION FRO THE BUSSINESS MANAGER FROM CAR TOYS!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2008, 12:42 AM~11100714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2008, 11:42 PM~11100714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11064031
> *I WANT TO GIVE MY CONDOLENCES AND LEGACY C.C. ALSO TO SHAWNS FAMILY FROM FAMILY TIES
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STAY UP FAMILY.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

So I've gotten some pm's about the car show in boise and as more of incentive best of show is receiving a photo shot from a profesinal photographer. Just thought I'd throw that out there. :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 11:53 AM~11103490
> *and once again Lowcos came through with the transporter, they had 9 cars at this show! They had more cars there than most local clubs and there 3 1/2 hours away!
> 
> but the best part was the bbq Rollerz Only had after the show, they also came out strong for the local show and invited everyone back to Ray's house for a bbq. Thats what lowriding is really about, competing the cars but not forgetting we all in the same game, and can still get together to help each other out and have a good time with people who do the same things we do.
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE TO HEAR YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

NEXT STOP

*Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)*
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
AUG 16TH YAKIMA, WA SUNDOME (HUCKLEBERRY JAM)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON
SEPT 13TH BOISE, ID HARRYS BAR AND GRILL AFTERMATH C.C.

hope to see eveyone there


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

WHERES THE ROLLERS CAR SHOW


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 23 2008, 07:22 AM~11157181
> *WHERES THE ROLLERS CAR SHOW
> *


THERE ISNT ONE :happysad:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICK I NEED SOME INFO SO PM SENT!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 21 2008, 10:25 AM~11139079
> *This show ended up being one of the best community shows out here so far! Lots of cars, good food, good music, all for a good cause and it was all over by 3pm, I'll definitely be back next year.
> 
> and once again Lowcos came through with the transporter, they had 9 cars at this show! They had more cars there than most local clubs and there 3 1/2 hours away!
> ...


WHO WAS TAKIN PICS THERE? WE SHOULD PUT A FEW UP HERE FOR PEOPLE TO SEE HOW TIGHT IT WAS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 23 2008, 11:54 AM~11159165
> *WHO WAS TAKIN PICS THERE?  WE SHOULD PUT A FEW UP HERE FOR PEOPLE TO SEE HOW TIGHT IT WAS.
> *


fuck that 

*SHOW UP OR SHUT UP*


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2008, 12:47 PM~11159694
> *fuck that
> 
> SHOW UP OR SHUT UP
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2008, 12:47 PM~11159694
> *fuck that
> 
> SHOW UP OR SHUT UP
> *


put it in your butt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 21 2008, 10:25 AM~11139079
> * Lowcos and Rollerz on the slip n slide was the shit! :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



RAY WAZ TELLING ME THAT THERE DOING THA SAME THING AFTER THA YAKIMA SHOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 27 2008, 01:23 PM~11190448
> *RAY WAZ TELLING ME THAT THERE DOING THA SAME THING AFTER THA YAKIMA SHOW
> *


I know, I'll be there, them mothafuckas know how to bbq, they had carne asada, hamburgers and chicken mole lol, I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

off to Portland, see you mothfuckas in a bit


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Good weekend, THANK YOU homeboy Adrian for your hospitality, you showed us from Washington some real love. 50 Lowcos and 20 Showtime sitting down and having dinner together in a different state, now thats LOWRIDING!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

C U HOMIEZ AT THA SUNDOME


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

R.O.C.K youth group is going to have a Lowrider Car Show on August 16 at Mercier Park on 7th St in Pasco.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Aug 5 2008, 11:10 AM~11265431
> *C U HOMIEZ AT THA SUNDOME
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 5 2008, 11:30 AM~11265072
> *Good weekend, THANK YOU homeboy Adrian for your hospitality, you showed us from Washington some real love. 50 Lowcos and 20 Showtime sitting down and having dinner together in a different state, now thats LOWRIDING!
> *


Man nick what about me? I remember buying you 4 rum and cokes :biggrin: You probably dont remember you were on 1. The acrop was packed like i never seen! Did you ever get your 100 dollars all in 1's from the bartender? Yakima's next...hopefully this time no flukes


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Aug 6 2008, 08:02 PM~11280135
> *Man nick what about me? I remember buying you 4 rum and cokes :biggrin:  You probably dont remember you were on 1. The acrop was packed like i never seen! Did you ever get your 100 dollars all in 1's from the bartender? Yakima's next...hopefully this time no flukes
> *


 :0


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

whats up with the rollerz only show on the 9th ? is it canceled? or is it still on. if it is, can i get a address?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Bobby Mac wanted me to remind everyone about the Trinity Life Center show on Aug. 16th. It is on a saturday and move-in is from 8am-10am. Registration is $15 per car. 
The address is 4402 S. Graham St. Seattle. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 8 2008, 02:54 PM~11295645
> *Bobby Mac wanted me to remind everyone about the Trinity Life Center show on Aug. 16th. It is on a saturday and move-in is from 8am-10am. Registration is $15 per car.
> The address is 4402 S. Graham St. Seattle.    :thumbsup:
> *


Ill pick up the drop fri night so i can rep at the show 4 you


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

Good show i'll be there allways have fun a the church see ya all there!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 8 2008, 05:42 PM~11296901
> *Ill pick up the drop fri night so i can rep at the show 4 you
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 9 2008, 10:44 AM~11300751
> *:yes:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: make it thursday then LOL


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 9 2008, 10:53 AM~11300793
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: make it thursday then LOL
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOWTIME PUT IT DOWN @ LRM... THEM RIDES ARE HARD AS HELL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Aug 9 2008, 10:55 AM~11300807
> *:nosad:
> *


YES


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 9 2008, 12:53 PM~11301326
> *SHOWTIME PUT IT DOWN @ LRM... THEM RIDES ARE HARD AS HELL
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Aug 6 2008, 09:02 PM~11280135
> *Man nick what about me? I remember buying you 4 rum and cokes :biggrin:  You probably dont remember you were on 1. The acrop was packed like i never seen! Did you ever get your 100 dollars all in 1's from the bartender? Yakima's next...hopefully this time no flukes
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homeboy! :biggrin: I told that bitch she makes my tongue hard and they cut me off lol :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE PURO LOCOS CC BBQ AUG 30TH IN SALEM WALLACE PARK,,,STARTS BOUT 10 AM,,BE THERE !!!!!!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SLICKSHEEZY (Apr 19, 2007)

GIN & DEUCE WILL BE THERE. 44TH & GRAHAM FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLICKSHEEZY_@Aug 13 2008, 11:27 AM~11333829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HEY SLICK ILL TRADE YOU MY GIRLFRIEND FOR THAT CAR,,, SHE GIVES REALLY GOOD H$%D TOO !!!!!
THATS A SICK ASS CAR HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 13 2008, 11:47 AM~11334029
> *HEY SLICK ILL TRADE YOU MY GIRLFRIEND FOR THAT CAR,,, SHE GIVES REALLY GOOD H$%D TOO !!!!!
> THATS A SICK ASS CAR HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


His girl looks just as good :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2008, 12:12 PM~11084782
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT THIS::
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST HERE!!GET READY FOR SOME GOOD TIME !! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

theres also a show on the 31st in blue lake i heard :dunno:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 13 2008, 08:37 PM~11338524
> *theres also a show on the 31st in blue lake i heard :dunno:
> *


theres is!!liquid assets is having some stuff there!!wish there wasnt 2 shows in 1 day!!but hey!!good luck to them as well!!feel free to attend a show of your choice!! :cheesy:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 14 2008, 02:38 PM~11344820
> *theres is!!liquid assets is having some stuff there!!wish there wasnt 2 shows in 1 day!!but hey!!good luck to them as well!!feel free to attend a show of your choice!! :cheesy:
> *


I heard on the radio Spice 1 is going to be there on Sat


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

is there going to be a pay off for the hop at the blue lake show?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 13 2008, 08:37 PM~11338524
> *theres also a show on the 31st in blue lake i heard :dunno:
> *


i heard is a picnic,,not a show,,!any one has morte info??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

unknown.... 

im seeing what shows im makin it too next,

yo tony i need you to get in touch with me..

i got KILLER news...:biggrin:

lets just say you will like what i got for ya..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 16 2008, 12:49 PM~11359446
> *i heard is a picnic,,not a show,,!any one has morte info??
> *


PICNIC!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SUP O.G. SHUE??? HOPE ALL IS GOOD IN YOUR HOOD


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FOR THE PPL THAT HEARD THE KING OF THE NORTHWEST SHOW IS CANCELED!!IS JUST A RUMOR,,THE SHOW IS ON!!AND BETTER THAN EVER,,SO DONT BELIEVE A THING IF THEY SAY IS CANCELLED!!THIS YEAR IS EVEN GONNA BE BIGGER!!DONT FORGET THE HOP OFF AND BIKINI CONTEST!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 18 2008, 12:33 PM~11373398
> *FOR THE PPL THAT HEARD THE KING OF THE NORTHWEST SHOW IS CANCELED!!IS JUST A RUMOR,,THE SHOW IS ON!!AND BETTER THAN EVER,,SO DONT BELIEVE A THING IF THEY SAY IS CANCELLED!!THIS YEAR IS EVEN GONNA BE BIGGER!!DONT FORGET THE HOP OFF AND BIKINI CONTEST!!
> *


tryin to make it homie. got a couple things to finish but hopin to be there.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383731
> *tryin to make it homie. got a couple things to finish but hopin to be there.
> *


will be nice to see all the hoppers there! :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BY THE WAY,,I WILL MET WITH THE LIQUID ASSETS CREW TO SEE IF WE CAN WORK SOMETHING UP FOR BOTH SHOWS!!EITHER I'LL HAVE OUR SHOW ENDED EARLY((AROUND 3:30 PM SO THAT EVERY ONE CAN GO TO THEYRS AFTERWORDS!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

MONDAY SEPTEMBER 1, 2008 ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP WILL BE HAVING PART 2
BAR B QUE AND SHOW IN SHINE AT SEWARD PARK ON LAKE WASHINGTON 
IN SEATTLE WASHINGTON :nicoderm: FREE EVENT DONATIONS FOR FOOD WILL BE ACCEPTED :biggrin: FOR INFO CONTACT PIGG 206-679-7444


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 19 2008, 08:34 PM~11388253
> *MONDAY SEPTEMBER 1, 2008 ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP WILL BE HAVING PART 2
> BAR B QUE AND SHOW IN SHINE  AT SEWARD PARK ON LAKE WASHINGTON
> IN SEATTLE WASHINGTON  :nicoderm: FREE EVENT DONATIONS FOR FOOD WILL BE ACCEPTED :biggrin: FOR INFO CONTACT PIGG 206-679-7444
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 19 2008, 07:34 PM~11388253
> *MONDAY SEPTEMBER 1, 2008 ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP WILL BE HAVING PART 2
> BAR B QUE AND SHOW IN SHINE  AT SEWARD PARK ON LAKE WASHINGTON
> IN SEATTLE WASHINGTON  :nicoderm: FREE EVENT DONATIONS FOR FOOD WILL BE ACCEPTED :biggrin: FOR INFO CONTACT PIGG 206-679-7444
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 19 2008, 08:34 PM~11388253
> *MONDAY SEPTEMBER 1, 2008 ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP WILL BE HAVING PART 2
> BAR B QUE AND SHOW IN SHINE  AT SEWARD PARK ON LAKE WASHINGTON
> IN SEATTLE WASHINGTON  :nicoderm: FREE EVENT DONATIONS FOR FOOD WILL BE ACCEPTED :biggrin: FOR INFO CONTACT PIGG 206-679-7444
> *


thats whats up!!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## MSL80 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lookin forward to it last sho was st8 clownin. Hopefully the weather holds up!

Ms L80


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

No one has really asked but just to make thing clear for this weekend at the speedway

Hop Rules

31) All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads
.
32) A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, Extreme) only one category per car.

33) Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to the front are considered a double pump. Three entries are required to make a class. A full class is required for full cash pay out. Car/Truck Dance, and Truck Hoppers are considered exhibition classes, unless implied by promoter prior to event start. No cash pay out for exhibition classes unless implied by promoter prior to event start. All other cash payouts are at promoter discretion.

34) Vehicles from 1971 and newer in the full size range are considered luxury class. There will no longer be a separate Luxury Class. All single pump cars will compete in one class. All Double pump cars will compete in one class.

35) All Extreme Double Pump class entries must conform to all safety rules stated in the general rules and must meet the following standards.

a) No tires larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. No Bias Ply tires allowed except 5:20’s
b) No more than two (2) pumps to the front cylinders.
c) Rear Suspension Limitations are al follows
i) Rear suspension must be fully operational (lock up and lay down)
ii) With vehicle in completely laid position (Front and Rear down), bottom of the rear bumper must be within sixteen (16) inches of the ground.
iii) Shocks are required, no use of chains to limit suspension travel.
iv) The rear suspension may not be adjusted or extended once your round starts. No double switches or remote activated devises.
d) Vehicle must be driven into hop arena and driveline must stay in place during vehicles hop.
e) Vehicle must be complete in every way including engine, all body parts, interior, bumpers, grills, headlights, etc. Vehicle must be painted, no primer, bomb can or under construction vehicles.
f) No body modifications to allow for wheel travel of any type are allowed.
g) No lead, sand or other weight maybe added to a vehicle except for standard frame reinforcement, not to exceed 3/8 inch thick.
h) The vehicle must hop and not tilt due to weight; if the vehicle stops or rests on the rear bumper it is not hopping and will not be measured at that point.

36) Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.

37) The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the rear suspension components are as follows.
a) All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules.
b) The use of adjustable upper trailing arms (i.e. Pro Hopper style) are allowed as long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification.
c) Single pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to two inches in over-all length.
d) Double pump cars may extend lower trailing arm up to three inches in over-all lenght.
e) All upper trailing arm modifications are allowed as long as they are in original configurations (i.e. four link) mounted in original locations.
f) The use of wishbones, y-bars, sling-shots, etc. will be allowed on 58-64 Impalas only.
g) Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down), drivelines must stay in place and the modification must not hamper the drive-ability of the vehicle.

38) All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.

39) No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressurized Pump Tank assemblies will be allowed as long as they are totally self-contained.

40) All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.

41) All cars must have a working under hood battery.

42) All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. Pushing out is okay, but not recommended.

43) Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues. 

44) After your name and number has been called you will have three (3) minutes to respond or be disqualified from the round.

45) All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.

46) Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63 pounds each.

47) In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight. Any unnatural hopping will be subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.

48) No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.

49) 1/4” reinforcement is the maximum size for battery racks.

50) Racks cannot exceed 2” x 2” x ¼” box tube, and or 2” x 2” x ¼” angle iron. Box tube racks must have holes for inspection. No bottom plates are allowed. Tie downs must be hollow or flat bar not to exceed 1/4inch.

51) No lead or other weight can be added to the trunk, racks or frame.

52) Standard frame reinforcement shall not exceed 3/8”.

53) All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted, no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus or demo-derby, no exception.

54) All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be same size. 

55) Vehicle owner must decide if they are going to show or hop. No vehicle will be moved from the show area to participate in the hop.

56) Judges can disqualify any vehicle for any condition they deem unsafe, including but not limited to leaking oil, gasoline, hydraulic fluid, or other potential safety hazard.

57) Reckless driving, three wheel entries or exits will result in immediate disqualification.

58) All vehicles must have a accessible safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.

59) Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20’s are allowed but no other bias-ply tires will be allowed.

60) Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original spring location. Coil overs are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts do not exceed two inches.

61) Once the round has been initiated there is no stopping and restarting. All adjustments must be made prior to entering the hopping arena. The cars stops, your round stops.

62) No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dash-mounted switch or remote cable.

63) Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification from future BLVD Entertainment events. Any modifications or alterations after vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.

64) Do not come to the promoter to over rule the hop judges. The hop judges have the final word and are the sole authority of the hopping pit and arena. All decisions are final; any protest of these rules must be submitted in writing to be considered for discussion within 72 hours after the conclusion of the event.

65) All hoppers must report and register with hop judges prior to 11am or before the gates open to the general public. No vehicles will be allowed to enter the hop after vehicle registration has been stopped.

66) Hop Classifications
Car Hop single Pump
Car Hop Double Pump
Extreme Double Pump


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Washington been doing it all year, Oregon has 2 shows next week, lets show eachother some support..........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2008, 10:23 AM~11411437
> *Washington been doing it all year, Oregon has 2 shows next week, lets show eachother some support..........
> *


Actually 3 shows next weekend, Saturday in Salem Puro Locos, 2 on Sunday with El Chingon and Liquid Assets, hope to see all you guys this weekend....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

hey SHU,
DO I GET MY USUAL " EXHIBITION PLASTIC THING " ????


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 22 2008, 12:30 PM~11412454
> *hey SHU,
> DO I GET MY USUAL " EXHIBITION PLASTIC THING " ????
> *


you know how it is Mike


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 22 2008, 11:34 AM~11412490
> *you know how it is Mike
> *



thanks "buddy" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## LILRAYRAY (Apr 23, 2008)

can't wait to be out of town and rollin can't sleep either


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILRAYRAY_@Aug 22 2008, 11:48 PM~11417615
> *can't wait to be out of town and rollin can't sleep either
> *


 sorry honey, did i keep you up ??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

the ave will be closed again this year for the 3 on 3 basketball tourney.. 
just like last year we cruisin 1st street.. uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any pics of the weekend?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 24 2008, 07:52 PM~11427993
> *any pics of the weekend?
> *


x2


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

any more washington shows with a hop?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 25 2008, 08:09 PM~11437497
> *any more washington shows with a hop?
> *


Nope


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

portland the 31 st.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 25 2008, 08:12 PM~11437546
> *portland the 31 st.... :biggrin:
> *


I wont make any of the oregon shows next weekend sorry show promoters


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

we need to get a king of the street hops back maybe the hop what u brought!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 25 2008, 08:15 PM~11437591
> *we need to get a king of the street hops back maybe the hop what u brought!
> *


YA THEM HOPS BIGNICK USED TO PUT ON IN YAKIMA WAS SOME OF THE FUNNEST TIME IN LOWRIDING EVER EVERYONE THERE TO HAVE FUN THE WAY IT SHOULD BE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11437694
> *YA THEM HOPS BIGNICK USED TO PUT ON IN YAKIMA WAS SOME OF THE FUNNEST TIME IN LOWRIDING EVER EVERYONE THERE TO HAVE FUN THE WAY IT SHOULD BE
> *


I do miss the bottle throwing contest, and the fist fights.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I dont know why the pics are so small, guess I resized em wrong oh well


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:55 PM~11438662
> *I do miss the bottle throwing contest, and the fist fights.
> *


MAN IM WAITING FOR THE DAY YOU SAY SOMTHIN POSITVE,ALL YOU DO IS PUT SHIT DOWN WE SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM 509 RIDER TO 509 HATER! :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I was just gonna say hes a negative motherfucka these days.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Aug 25 2008, 08:15 PM~11437591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could put something together real fast if theres enough interest, I'd like to see one go down in TRI CITIES this time though, what everyone think of that?


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 19 2008, 06:52 PM~9735766
> *PURO LOCOS AUGUST 30th IN SALEM AT THE WALLACE MARINE PARK*


HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441235
> *I could put something together real fast if theres enough interest, I'd like to see one go down in TRI CITIES this time though, what everyone think of that?
> *


tri cities is the spot. i wonder who came up with that.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:48 AM~11442295
> *tri cities is the spot.  i wonder who came up with that.
> *


me


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441235
> *I could put something together real fast if theres enough interest, I'd like to see one go down in TRI CITIES this time though, what everyone think of that?
> *



Tricities wouldnt be a bad spot its a short drive


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911+Aug 25 2008, 08:15 PM~11437591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was that first year at frankies shop was the shiiiit

STREETSTARS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol I made a few calls and its going down SEPT 20th :biggrin: just what you wanted mark :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 25 2008, 10:27 PM~11438910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics dylan... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any body planning on goign to this heard there gang of half naked ladies there LOL

Seventh Annual Excelerator Car Show at Silverwood Theme Park. 
Excelerator, one of the best - known and largest import and sport compact auto shows in the Northwest, is returning to Silverwood Theme Park September 6th for its seventh year. This is an NCCA officially sanctioned 2X event.

The Northwest largest theme park and Marble Productions will once again offer import & sport compact car, truck, SUV and sports bike owners the chance to show off their wheels and other parts, see the latest gear and find out if their speakers can blow the other guy away.

Add to this some of the top DJs spinning, and you have quite an event.

Registration for Excelerator is $30 in advance or $35 that day. Entry includes free admission into Silverwood Theme Park for the driver and passenger, which gives them access to more than 65 rides and attractions. 

It's an extra $10 to participate in the DB Drags, competitions where contestants go head-to-head to see whose sound system is the loudest.

Once in the park, car owners can compete for all sorts of wild trophies in 50 different categories including: wheels, paint job, engine interior, best wild and mild and best of show. There are separate categories for cars, SUV/truck, motorcycles and DB drags.

Featured DJs include nationally known DJ Tina T from Las Vegas, NV as well as other DJs from Seattle, Boise and Spokane.

For more details on this event go to www.exceleratorcarshow.com.

Silverwood Theme Park and Boulder Beach Water Park are located 15 miles north of Coeur d'Alene, Idaho, on U.S. 95. The day of the Excelerator event the park will be open 11:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Saturday, September 6, 2008.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 10:54 AM~11442348
> *lol I made a few calls and its going down SEPT 20th :biggrin:  just what you wanted mark :biggrin:
> *


where is it going down at


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11443490
> *where is it going down at
> *


You tell me! James getting me a location :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 01:01 PM~11443509
> *You tell me! James getting me a location :biggrin:
> *


let me know the address when you find out homie. tryin to plan out the trip ahead of time.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 26 2008, 02:28 PM~11443800
> *let me know the address when you find out homie. tryin to plan out the trip ahead of time.
> *


It'll be this week, I have a few options, I'm gonna go down there and scout the best location. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 01:30 PM~11443824
> *It'll be this week, I have a few options, I'm gonna go down there and scout the best location. :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11443490
> *where is it going down at
> *


In your paint booth???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

import show???



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:35 AM~11442689
> *Any body planning on goign to this heard there gang of half naked ladies there LOL
> 
> Seventh Annual Excelerator Car Show at Silverwood Theme Park.
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 26 2008, 06:40 PM~11445939
> *import show???
> *


Little bit of everything i heard not sure im going to see some honeys a few of my new spokane people hooking me up with  :biggrin: the cars just a bonus at this one LOL


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2008, 10:55 AM~11411693
> *Actually 3 shows next weekend, Saturday in Salem Puro Locos, 2 on Sunday with El Chingon and Liquid Assets, hope to see all you guys this weekend....
> *


THATS CORRECT BIGGEST NICK..SHIT IS GONNA BE CRACKING AT THE 2008 NW SHOWDOWN,,DONT FORGET THE SWEET LOOKING BIKINI CONTESTERS!!LOTS OF FOOD,,NOT TO MENTION SOME OF THE BEST HOPPERS IN THE NW LOOKING TO CAPTURE THE KING OF THE NORTHWEST TITTLE!! :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 02:30 PM~11443824
> *It'll be this week, I have a few options, I'm gonna go down there and scout the best location. :biggrin:
> *


Give me a call when you come down, I'll roll with you and show you the *good* spots.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 26 2008, 06:47 PM~11446003
> *Give me a call when you come down, I'll roll with you and show you the good spots.
> *


I'll never be seen in a mini truck.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2008, 12:12 PM~11084782
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT THIS::
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 06:48 PM~11446020
> *I'll never be seen in a mini truck.AGAIN
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 06:48 PM~11446020
> *I'll never be seen in a mini truck.
> *


Fool... I said... I'll roll with you... I don't want you stinkin up my truck.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 26 2008, 06:50 PM~11446045
> *Fool... I said... I'll roll with you...  I don't want you stinkin up my truck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 06:51 PM~11446053
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF!
> *


I don't let people with black socks in my truck either... lookin all retarded when you step out of the ride.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 26 2008, 06:52 PM~11446071
> *I don't let people with black socks in my truck either...  lookin all retarded when you step out of the ride.
> *


Mothafucka I know your FAT ASS gets a cramp every time you get out that truck.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 06:53 PM~11446085
> *Mothafucka I know your FAT ASS gets a cramp every time you get out that truck.
> *


Are you trying to say you are short?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Aug 26 2008, 07:20 AM~11440166
> *MAN IM WAITING FOR THE DAY YOU SAY SOMTHIN POSITVE,ALL YOU DO IS PUT SHIT DOWN WE SHOULD CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM 509 RIDER TO 509 HATER!  :uh:
> *


What, I was going to say you dont remember and the I remembered you werent even there. :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 10:34 AM~11441143
> *I was just gonna say hes a negative motherfucka these days.
> *


Sorry I speak the truth.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:twak: :thumbsdown: :uh: :buttkick: :banghead: :wow: :no: :rant:


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just joined this site and would like to know about all the upcoming shows in the NW! We have been to a few shows in Yakima and set up a booth at those but Id like to know of more where I can sell my posters and Calendars 
Are you guys always so mean to eachother like that? :0 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@Aug 27 2008, 08:24 AM~11450600
> *I just joined this site and would like to know about all the upcoming shows in the NW! We have been to a few shows in Yakima and set up a booth at those but Id like to know of more where I can sell my posters and Calendars
> Are you guys always so mean to eachother like that? :0
> 
> ...



yes they are!! big jerks... thats how we tell each other we care!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@Aug 27 2008, 09:24 AM~11450600
> *I just joined this site and would like to know about all the upcoming shows in the NW! We have been to a few shows in Yakima and set up a booth at those but Id like to know of more where I can sell my posters and Calendars
> Are you guys always so mean to eachother like that? :0
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: We like a real family, we fight but we still family, Big Nick Street Stars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@Aug 27 2008, 09:24 AM~11450600
> *I just joined this site and would like to know about all the upcoming shows in the NW! We have been to a few shows in Yakima and set up a booth at those but Id like to know of more where I can sell my posters and Calendars
> Are you guys always so mean to eachother like that? :0
> 
> ...


Its just guy talk nothing serious we all cool peoples


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL I know I figured it was all in fun 
well thanks for all your replies Im sure I will see some of you out at one of the events  


xoxo


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:54 AM~11451286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUMMMMY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2008, 11:12 AM~11451391
> *YUMMMMY
> *


She didn't like the other 2, so she gonna post some others ones. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 11:13 AM~11451399
> *She didn't like the other 2, so she gonna post some others ones. :0
> *


Fine ass women always dont like they pics for some reason  they gotto relize they in them they coo


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

aww I like that picture  I just think I got better ones this year I was just starting out that year, practice makes perfect I guess! Feel free to add me on myspace everyone! But I hope to meet you all in person at one of the shows soon! :biggrin: 

www.myspace.com/tiffanirodriguez


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Cant go wrong with this 61 in the back.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:54 AM~11451286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPEFULLY,THIS CUTIE WILL BE JOINING US AT THE 2008 SHOWDOWN,,ALONG WITH LOTS MORE MODEL, AND BIKINI GIRLS!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: YEEES SIR!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 10:10 AM~11450946
> *:biggrin:  We like a real family, we fight but we still family, Big Nick Street Stars
> *


No way... I hate all you guys.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 27 2008, 03:12 PM~11453511
> *No way...  I hate all you guys.
> *


Shut up pierced Andy Milonakis.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 04:06 PM~11454039
> *Shut up pierced Andy Milonakis.
> *


LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2008, 04:06 PM~11454039
> *Shut up pierced Andy Milonakis.
> *


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll see you guys there!


----------



## elfman1 (Apr 14, 2005)

NW Showdown at Hillsboro Fairplex.
What are the classes for this show? Anyone?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 27 2008, 06:25 PM~11455359
> *
> *


No photoshop needed to clown your FAT ASS, you really are SHIT FACED.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elfman1_@Aug 28 2008, 09:13 AM~11460122
> *NW Showdown at Hillsboro Fairplex.
> What are the classes for this show? Anyone?
> *


WELL,WE'LL HAVE LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL,LOWRIDER 80'S,LOWRIDER LUXURIES,LOWRIDER TRUCK,LOWRIDER BOMBS
LOWRIDER BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,MINI TRUCKS,DONKS AND DUBS, IMPORTS,CLASSICS,LOWRODS,HYDRUILICS COMP SINGLE,DOUBLE,RADICAL,,BEST OF SHOW,BEST CHROME,BEST PAINT,BEST MURALS,AND THE LIST GOES ON,,JUST OVER 140 AWARDS!THIS EVENT IS GONNA BE CRACKIN :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 27 2008, 06:25 PM~11455359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NICK,,I WAS THINKING ABOUT GIVING THE KIDS BALLONS ANIMALS,,INTERESTED?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 11:01 AM~11461041
> *No photoshop needed to clown your FAT ASS, you really are SHIT FACED.
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice Nick


----------



## elfman1 (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 28 2008, 01:15 PM~11462260
> *WELL,WE'LL HAVE LOWRIDER TRADITIONAL,LOWRIDER 80'S,LOWRIDER LUXURIES,LOWRIDER TRUCK,LOWRIDER BOMBS
> LOWRIDER BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,MINI TRUCKS,DONKS AND DUBS, IMPORTS,CLASSICS,LOWRODS,HYDRUILICS COMP SINGLE,DOUBLE,RADICAL,,BEST OF SHOW,BEST CHROME,BEST PAINT,BEST MURALS,AND THE LIST GOES ON,,JUST OVER 140 AWARDS!THIS EVENT IS GONNA BE CRACKIN :cheesy:
> *


SHAWEET!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2008, 11:01 AM~11461041
> *No photoshop needed to clown your FAT ASS, you really are SHIT FACED.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah... chicks dig that shit.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 27 2008, 05:25 PM~11455359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

This saturday FullHouse Car Club is gunna throw a Show n Shine.


DRAGGIN,DRAGGIN,DRAGGIN,DRAGGIN,DRAGGIN,DRAGGIN,DRAGGIN,DRAG
GIN,DRAGGIN...
get the point we are gunna have a cruise (which really means rippin the shit out of the highways) so bring ur truck and chase cars for great video

there is gunna be a huge DRAGGIN/cruise session shortly after the Show n Shine, the whereabouts of the DRAGGIN/cruise will be concealed untill right before we leave so bring out ur draggers or just come for the fun 

Show some love for the NW 

***** Place to be: *****
Date: Saturday, August 30, 2008
Location: VAN DOREN'S LANDING PARK 21861 Russell Rd Kent, WA 98032 
State: wa
Time: Show n Shine 2pm.....Draggin 6pm


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Seward park bbq tomorrow


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo tony you get your phone fixed yet? ill drop you a line later homie..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 31 2008, 10:53 AM~11483371
> *Seward park bbq tomorrow
> *


EVEN GOT SOME SOLO RIDERS OVER HERE FROM SPOKANE CRUISING THE STREETS TONIGHT IN DOWNTOWN SEATTLE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE NW SHOWDOWN WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,DESPITE THE RAIN AND THE OTHER CAR SHOW!!WE STILL HAD ABOUT 140 CARS ON THE GRASS PLUS THE HOPPERS!!MAINLY OLDIES AND IMPORTS,,THANX FOR THOSE WHO MADE IT,,NEXT YEAR SHOWLD BE BETTER!!SO PLS IM TAKING THE SECOND OF THE LAST SUNDAY IN AUGUST!!DONT CHOSE THE SAME DATE AS OUR SHOW!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 28 2008, 01:16 PM~11462275
> *HEY NICK,,I WAS THINKING ABOUT GIVING THE KIDS BALLONS ANIMALS,,INTERESTED?? :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BUT THAT SHITS FUNNY.SORRY NICK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

anything going on this weekend in the NW?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@Sep 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11515554
> *anything going on this weekend in the NW?
> *


The Excelerator show at Silverwood, not a lowrider show but it gets big...


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 09:40 AM~11516220
> *The Excelerator show at Silverwood, not a lowrider show but it gets big...
> *



What day is it? Im just lookin for somewhere I can set up a little booth or something to sell my calendars and posters :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by browneyes206_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 AM~11517305
> *What day is it? Im just lookin for somewhere I can set up a little booth or something to sell my calendars and posters  :cheesy:
> *


Saturday I think, from what I hear there is a ton of people that go.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.exceleratorcarshow.com/


----------



## browneyes206 (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11518313
> *http://www.exceleratorcarshow.com/
> *



Thank you!!!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

any seattle cars gonna be out this weekend,cruising,bbqing whatever


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 4 2008, 01:17 PM~11518374
> *any seattle cars gonna be out this weekend,cruising,bbqing whatever
> *


Hopefully


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

where,downtown,pac hwy :biggrin: ,bellevue?????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 5 2008, 09:50 AM~11525991
> *Contagious car club 4th annual Lowrider BBQ this sunday at Sportsman Park anytime after 1pm ,come grill,chill and spill some drinks with us,Family event come one come all.
> free bbq, free drinks and free show your rides. Hope to see all  Yakima lowriders there.........  bring your rides and bring your families  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 5 2008, 01:50 PM~11527450
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 5 2008, 06:28 AM~11524974
> *where,downtown,pac hwy :biggrin: ,bellevue?????
> *



seen alot of rides down in puyallup for the fair


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

any one trying to ride this weekend???? Legacy? Tony? Kenndogg? Full House? BLVD? anybody? uffin: hahaha damn and a new smiley :420:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 4 2008, 12:17 PM~11518374
> *any seattle cars gonna be out this weekend,cruising,bbqing whatever
> *


We might be having a BBQ this weekend but Ill know more Wed. and post info on it....


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Sep 8 2008, 11:04 PM~11555196
> *We might be having a BBQ this weekend but Ill know more Wed. and post info on it....
> *


SURE , THE WEEKEND MY WIFE IS GONE BUT IAM WATCHING MY DAUGHTER.I WAS DOWNTOWN ON SATURDAY, SEEMED A LITTLE DEAD FOR THE END OF THE SUMMER. ANYONE OUT?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Best Paint Car 
Outstanding Paint 
Best Paint Bike 
Best Truck 
Best Classic Truck 
Best Car 
Best Classic Car 
Best Mini 
Best Import 
Best Project 
Best Engine Bay 
Best Engineered 
Most Nastalgic 
Best Bike 
Best Chopper 
Best Pro Street (bike) 
Best Bobber 
Club Participation 
Outstanding Interior 
Just F'in Cool 
Best Lowrider 
Best SUV 
Hop Off Champion 
Best Use of Chrome 
Best Rod


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Sep 9 2008, 08:03 AM~11556834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 9 2008, 09:03 AM~11557367
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:46 PM~11563289
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup DOGG where you been all year? Come to The Tri and bring all your homies. :biggrin:


----------



## carshowfundraiser (Sep 10, 2008)

October 4th 10-7 Tacoma Cheney Stadium.

$20.00 pre registered cars and bikes

$35.00 day of show.

All proceeds go to The Emergency Food Network of Pierce County.

contact JoAnn 253.961.7345 or email [email protected] to register...

Vendor space aval. 10x10 $150.00 sell your stuff.

Car club/group compitition... Who brings the most rides!!!!!!

More prizes and raffles all day, food vendors, Live Music and Beer Garden. A family event!!!!! Free Admission.....Know someone pass this on!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Sep 9 2008, 08:03 AM~11556834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for a local show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW ON 09/20/08 HILLSBORO OREGON AT CASA COLIMA RESTAURANT PARKING LOT,,COME AND SHOW YOUR RIDE,,BRING A NEW TOY AND $5.00 WE WILL PROVIDE FREE LUNCH FOR ALL PARTICIPANTS!!HELP THE LESS FORTUNATED FOR THIS CHRISTMAS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what the address see we cant make it any details on categories and awards???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

never mind alittle far for the wife lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: whassup yall...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

show at waldo saturday 1 pm in lynnwood


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 24 2008, 08:45 AM~11684900
> *show at mondos saturday 1 pm in lynnwood
> *


This sat Sept 27th @ 1pm there will be a Carshow at Mondo's in Lynnwood, 

"End of the Sun Run"
$20 per car entry fee includes drink and food ticket 
First 50 car entries will receive plaques
Door prizes
Raffle Drawings
Wet T-shirt Contests
12 Big screen tvs
Pool Tables
Darts
FoosBall
Live DJ
Drink/Food Specials


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how was the show tony?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 CAME OUT DEEP TONIGHT!!! GOOD TIMESSS


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11717841
> *503 CAME OUT DEEP TONIGHT!!! GOOD TIMESSS
> *


times dos


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11717841
> *503 CAME OUT DEEP TONIGHT!!! GOOD TIMESSS
> *


sounds good... :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 30 2008, 10:38 AM~11739372
> *sounds good... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

Last minute i know but there will be a couple of us cruising up to alki Alki saturday Oct 11. Its suppose to be nice. around 2-3 in the afternoon.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

well there will not be any LRM show in portland I heard it right from the LRM judge and he said it is cause portland hates them and that all the cops cost too much so it will look like we will have to go out of state if we want to attend their event. :angry: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO pTOWN NEXT YEAR- TRY NO TOUR AT ALL.......


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 13 2008, 10:35 PM~11855381
> *well there will not be any LRM show in portland I heard it right from the LRM judge and he said it is cause portland hates them and that all the cops cost too much so it will look like we will have to go out of state if we want to attend their event. :angry:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


No more LRM, I might as well sell my bucket! Ya right, Fuck them then!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 14 2008, 06:46 AM~11856642
> *NO pTOWN NEXT YEAR- TRY NO TOUR AT ALL.......
> *


there will be a tour and they are adding 2 shows but taking out portland. it looks like a road trip for me :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats gonna be the closest one


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Oct 10 2008, 11:26 PM~11836223
> *Last minute i know but there will be a couple of us cruising up to alki Alki saturday Oct 11. Its suppose to be nice.  around 2-3 in the afternoon.
> *


Fuck! I missed it. Well, I had to work anyways. Gotta make that $$$ que no?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Oct 16 2008, 12:02 AM~11878010
> *Fuck! I missed it. Well, I had to work anyways. Gotta make that $$$ que no?
> *


you know you had a welder in your hand puttin in shitloads more work homie.. :biggrin: 

yo call me!! 

i gotta killer deal for ya to hear..


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

The 09 topic got deleted or what?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11937328
> *The 09 topic got deleted or what?
> *


maybe it couple pages back :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11955728
> *maybe it couple pages back  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


dunno i looked for it and couldnt find it.. :dunno:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2008, 07:47 PM~11989529
> *dunno i looked for it and couldnt find it.. :dunno:
> *


Yeah, I think someone had it deleted...


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

^just bumped it to TTT


----------

